#  >  > Living And Legal Affairs In Thailand >  >  > Thailand and Asia News >  >  Thailand quarantine and entry conditions

## harrybarracuda

So the Post have reported this, which in summary says: (VC=Vaccination Certificate; CFC = Covid Free Certificate)


From 01APR21 to 30SEP21

*If you don't have a VC and CFC* - 10 days quarantine and two tests (_I assume that means if you don't have either_)

*If you have VC AND CFC* - 7 days quarantine and one test  (two tests if you don't have the CFC)

BUT....  14 Days quarantine will remain for countries they have yet to specify.

That's my interpretation of the translation, so don't take it as fact. Once it gets published officially, it should be added here.




> *Quarantine to be eased from April 1*
> 
> The Centre for Covid-19 Situation Administration on Friday resolved to gradually relax Covid-19 controls for foreign arrivals beginning on April 1, shortening or lifting quarantine periods and increasing the range of activities allowed them.
> 
> CCSA spokesman Taweesilp Visanuyothin said that from April 1 visitors would not be required to show a fit-to-fly document.
> 
> From April 1 to Sept 30, quarantine facilities of various forms would remain operative.
> 
> From Oct 1 on they would be replaced with "close observation" devices and "bubble and seal" measures would be imposed at airports, transport routes, tourist destinations and communities near tourist destinations.
> ...


Quarantine to be eased from April 1

----------


## harrybarracuda

Obvious big questions:

- Which countries will still require 14 days?
- What do they accept as a "vaccination certificate"?
- When will this information be available? (Probably September 31st).

----------


## Slick

CFC = Covid Free Certificate, Harry. The wording is retarded but they mean without VC but with CFC. 

It’s just the negative PCR covid test, no fit to fly needed.

----------


## harrybarracuda

> CFC = Covid Free Certificate, Harry. The wording is retarded but they mean without VC but with CFC. 
> 
> It’s just the negative PCR covid test, no fit to fly needed.


Well I've stuck my neck out and booked a flight for mid-April.  Fortunately had a ton of miles I need to use up so it didn't cost much, and valid for a year.

----------


## harrybarracuda

Thank you mods.

Obviously there will be a rash of rumours about what you need, don't need, etc. but let's try and keep it as factual as possible.

There is a list of "semi-commercial" flights here but I don't know if it's up to date and I would imagine it will change drastically if this goes forward.

list of semi-com flight - Google Sheets

----------


## Slick

> Well I've stuck my neck out and booked a flight for mid-April.  Fortunately had a ton of miles I need to use up so it didn't cost much, and valid for a year.


Either way you’ll need a negative test for the airlines taken max 72 hours before boarding, so wether Thailand requires it or not, you’ll still need one. At least I did with Emirates and Qatar and the others I can’t remember.

----------


## Buckaroo Banzai

We are packing as we speak.
 Wife said that even if we are forced to do the 10 days we will do it, because she is afraid, and I agree, that there is a danger that when tourists start arriving , they might bring the new variant with them, and that they might go back to 14/16 days again.

----------


## Slick

Shitvisa dot coms ASQ hotel site is one of the better ones Ive seen with functional filters. 

All 134 ASQ Hotels in Bangkok

And they have apparently got a covid insurance company on their site thats pretty cheap. Never used it tho. 

Itinerary Detail : Gain Peace of Mind Get Online Coverage : Thai General Insurance Association

I did get a throwaway policy through this place before and it worked.

Mister Prakan : Compare and Save on Insurance in Thailand

And probably the most important site to get familiar with, the COE application/instruction page. Likely the correct and up to date requirements will be first updated here:

ระบบลงทะเบียนคนไทยที่จะเดินทางกลับเข้าประเทศ

----------


## S Landreth

> There is a list of "semi-commercial" flights here but I don't know if it's up to date and I would imagine it will change drastically if this goes forward.
> 
> list of semi-com flight - Google Sheets


For those who dont know or who have never flown with them.

Qatar Airlines: Book Flights & Travel the World | Qatar Airways

I think they makes flights into BKK (from Doha) almost every day.: Access Denied

For those in the US. Qatar flys into New York and Miami (one stop in Doha from/to BKK).

Girlfriend flew into Miami last week from BKK making one stop in Doha. She enjoyed the flight.

----------


## harrybarracuda

I think I'm going to leave it for the formal announcements, wait a couple of days and then go and talk to the embassy.

A mate of mine has done the visa based on dependents and said the embassy were absolutely brilliant at helping him ... get his ducks in a row.

 :Smile:

----------


## Buckaroo Banzai

> I think I'm going to leave it for the formal announcements, wait a couple of days and then go and talk to the embassy.
> 
> A mate of mine has done the visa based on dependents and said the embassy were absolutely brilliant at helping him ... get his ducks in a row.


The way it was explained to me by wife is that, even though it has been proposed and yesterday approved.  It still has to be signed into law by the king, once it is signed into law it is published in the royal gazette .  So that's what we need to keep an eye on. 
As I said , I don't independently know any of the above, that's what I was told.

----------


## Slick

Some of the ASQ pages on bookface are already selling 10 day quarantine packages.  

Looks like going from 15 days to 11 days will drop the price around 8k on the lower end packages.

ASQ Thailand - New Package...10 Days Quarantine Royal... | Facebook

----------


## harrybarracuda

> The way it was explained to me by wife is that, even though it has been proposed and yesterday approved.  It still has to be signed into law by the king, once it is signed into law it is published in the royal gazette .  So that's what we need to keep an eye on. 
> As I said , I don't independently know any of the above, that's what I was told.


No, that seems the be the consensus. Plus then all the embassies have to be notified.

I'm not taking any chance of doing visa exemption, I'll get a visa through my local embassy.

----------


## harrybarracuda

So there is an update in the Post today.

----------


## harrybarracuda

There's not much new apart from the pretty picture.




> State quarantine for both Thai and foreign arrivals will be shortened to 10 days from 14 starting April 1, as part of the government's ambitious plan to reopen the country from Oct 1.
> 
> The plan is part of a three-stage roadmap to relax Covid-19 measures.
> 
> Centre for Covid-19 Situation Administration (CCSA) spokesman Taweesilp Visanuyothin said yesterday from April 1 to Sept 30, arrivals without a vaccination certificate (VC) and Covid-19 free certificate (CFC) would be quarantined for 10 days, and be tested for the disease twice.
> 
> Arrivals with complete 14-day VCs and CFCs would be quarantined for seven days and tested once. Those with VCs but without CFCs would be tested twice.
> 
> The 14-day quarantine period would remain in places for arrivals from countries where the Covid-19 virus has mutated, which is a global concern, Dr Taweesilp said.
> ...


Quarantine cut from April

----------


## harrybarracuda

I notice that it says 




> "Foreign and Thai arrivals whose VC is more than 14 days old * and less than three months _could_ be required only 7-day quarantine"


* You are not considered fully vaccinated until 14 days after your second dose; I haven't seen anything similar about single-dose vaccines yet.

----------


## taxexile

> So there is an update in the Post today.


according to the screenshot, it would seem that expats will be vaccinated between july 1st and sept 30th, before the october vaccination rollout for thais.

a misprint surely?

----------


## harrybarracuda

> according to the screenshot, it would seem that expats will be vaccinated between july 1st and sept 30th, before the october vaccination rollout for thais.
> 
> a misprint surely?


It depends what they mean by "expats" I suppose.

That might only mean people on work permits.

----------


## Buckaroo Banzai

> I notice that it says 
> 
> 
> 
> * You are not considered fully vaccinated until 14 days after your second dose; I haven't seen anything similar about single-dose vaccines yet.


That's my concern.
We are planning to come at the end of April. I get my second shot April 2 , so I will be ok, but wife has not even got her first shot yet. As soon as her age group becomes eligible, (next couple of weeks we hope) we  will try to get the J&J vaccine that is a one shot deal. but we are not sure if the J&J vaccine will be in the approved vaccine  list.

----------


## harrybarracuda

> That's my concern.
> We are planning to come at the end of April. I get my second shot April 2 , so I will be ok, but wife has not even got her first shot yet. As soon as her age group becomes eligible, (next couple of weeks we hope) we  will try to get the J&J vaccine that is a one shot deal. but we are not sure if the J&J vaccine will be in the approved vaccine  list.



At this point we don't know if any of the vaccines will be in the "approved list".

----------


## OhOh

> At this point we don't know if





> The 14-day quarantine period would remain for arrivals from areas where the Covid-19 virus has mutated, which is of global concern, Dr Taweesilp said.


Or how the authorities will slice up the "mutation carrying areas". By countries, provinces, cities, the individuals past 3 months travel history, Thai citizens v foreign nationals ....

----------


## HuangLao

> Or how the authorities will slice up the "mutation carrying areas". By countries, provinces, cities, the individuals past 3 months travel history, Thai citizens v foreign nationals ....


There will certainly be some sort of profit motive schemes behind any forthcoming policies and practices, regardless -

----------


## havnfun

> There will certainly be some sort of profit motive schemes behind any forthcoming policies and practices, regardless -


Nice attitude. :Smile:

----------


## havnfun

I'm just glad i stayed here, what a pain in the ass it must be to try and come back.

----------


## Slick

^ It’s pretty easy now as long as you have the time and funds. Logistically it’s not much anymore. Don’t even need a visa. Just follow the COE page/application closely.

----------


## OhOh

> Don’t even need a visa


Only for a 45 day visa except stamp. Which I suspect is the minority of TD members.

_"__Categories of visitors and requirements__General requirements to go to Thailand
_
_1. Valid visa or re-entry permit, except visitors under the 45-day visa exemption scheme"

Requirements for foreigners travelling to Thailand during COVID-19 travel restriction  - Royal Thai Embassy, London
_
Here is a link to the country's citizens that are eligible:

https://image.mfa.go.th/mfa/0/zE6021...%B8%A3/VOA.pdf

----------


## Slick

^ Yep, most of us are eligible for the 45 day stay. 

You can also swap to a non-o in-country too. Come in on 45 day stay, then swap to single entry non-o, then 1 year extensions, all without leaving. 

Change visa – สำนักงานตรวจคนเข้าเมือง – Immigration Bureau

----------


## OhOh

All good then, thanks.

----------


## harrybarracuda

From today's Post. It's a rehash of previous articles and makes no mention of the 7 days or vaccination certificates.

Usual contradictory fucking twaddle until it becomes official I suppose. Look forward to a few more flips and a few more flops before they make their fucking tiny minds up.




> *Quarantine period cut to 10 days*
> 
> Guests allowed to leave rooms, less travel paperwork required
> 
> 
> Thailand has shortened the quarantine period for arrivals to 10 days from 14, effective next month.
> 
> Starting April 1, both Thais and foreigners coming to Thailand will be isolated for 10 days, according to the Centre for Covid-19 Situation Administration (CCSA), which posted the updates on its Facebook on Monday.
> 
> ...


Quarantine period cut to 10 days

----------


## Buckaroo Banzai

> From today's Post. It's a rehash of previous articles and makes no mention of the 7 days or vaccination certificates.
> 
> Usual contradictory fucking twaddle until it becomes official I suppose. Look forward to a few more flips and a few more flops before they make their fucking tiny minds up.


April 1st is only a week away, if this is going to happen by then they better get their ass in gear.

----------


## harrybarracuda

I'm sure this is solely based on what the Post said, but...




> Thailand will reduce the mandatory quarantine period for foreign travellers from two weeks to 10 days, starting from April 1.
> 
> In addition, the Kingdom is looking into ceasing quarantine altogether starting from October 1. However, _government authorities have deferred a decision in recognising vaccine certificates, and delayed a decision on an isolation period of seven days for vaccinated tourists._
> 
> Officials hope that the shorter quarantine would make Thailand more appealing to foreign visitors and is seen as a step towards reopening.
> 
> Thailand is heavily reliant on tourism, which the pandemic has devastated. In 2019, the industry provided more than US$60 billion in receipts from some 40 million international visitors.


Thailand shortens quarantine for international visitors | TTG Asia

----------


## Buckaroo Banzai

Wife got her first shot of the Pfizer vaccine today, by the 13th of next month we will both be fully vaccinated. 
cant wait to get the hell out of here.  :Smile:

----------


## taxexile

this virus is not going away anytime soon, and when thailand in an attempt to open up the country gets flooded with tourists desperate for a holiday waving their fake test and fake vaccination certificates in the faces of immigration officials at suwannaphum and  head for the beer soaked party central beach destinations i suspect unvaccinated thailand will get hit hard with the pandemic that they have so far managed to mostly avoid.

----------


## Buckaroo Banzai

> this virus is not going away anytime soon, and when thailand in an attempt to open up the country gets flooded with tourists desperate for a holiday waving their fake test and fake vaccination certificates in the faces of immigration officials at suwannaphum and  head for the beer soaked party central beach destinations i suspect unvaccinated thailand will get hit hard with the pandemic that they have so far managed to mostly avoid.


Every major country has a central database keeping track of the who, when, and what of their vaccination program, You mean to say Thailand is incapable of developing a system where it gains limited access to those data bases, or to the IATA data base, and would depend on a note carried by the individual  upon arrival?


PS: but I am concerned that the cases might start going up, perhaps not do to vaccinated people entering Thailand but because of other reasons, and they might suspend opening up Thailand,  so we want to return ASAP, unfortunately I have some business pending that I hope to have concluded by late April. We are departing for Thailand immediately after that.

----------


## harrybarracuda

> You mean to say Thailand is incapable of developing a system where it gains limited access to those data bases, or to the IATA data base, and would depend on a note carried by the individual  upon arrival?


Erm... yes. Unless you give it a year or two.

----------


## OhOh

> We are departing for Thailand immediately after that.


Whatever the complications the journey may entail IMHO you have made the right decision.

A fair wind and calm seas await you both.

----------


## Slick

> We are departing for Thailand immediately after that.


Yep, just get over there and ride out the rest of the pandemic (if there is an “end”) and sort the rest when it’s easier. 

Aside from the actual move, getting your person there is pretty easy now. Just money and time. The COE process is relatively streamlined. Just follow it and have the docs ready for upload.

----------


## Shy Guava

Can anybody advise what are the quarantine protocols for someone wishing to commute between Thailand and Lao PDR, preferably at the border crossing in Nan, for work related reasons?

Thanks in advance.

----------


## harrybarracuda

> Can anybody advise what are the quarantine protocols for someone wishing to commute between Thailand and Lao PDR, preferably at the border crossing in Nan, for work related reasons?
> 
> Thanks in advance.



Commute? Are you kidding?

For a start is your boss going to give you two weeks paid leave every time you enter Thailand?

----------


## Buckaroo Banzai

> Erm... yes. Unless you give it a year or two.


I don't think a year or two are nessacery. from most of the major countries such as EU,UK,USA, Australia etc. the database exists right now, 
It should be an easy mater to access those databases right now. In addition the International Air Transport Association (IATA) has already developed a system where they access that information and make it available to those who want to use it  in an effort to revitalize the travel industry. 
Below is a list of airlines that already use it. as you see, Thai Airlines and Thai Smile are already using the system , and as such I am sure the thai government has  access to it.
IATA - Travel Pass Initiative

----------


## harrybarracuda

Can you name a single country that has agreed to provide them with vaccination data?

----------


## Buckaroo Banzai

> Can you name a single country that has agreed to provide them with vaccination data?


For beginners ,  all the countries associated with the above airlines. 
in addition 
"IATA Travel Pass successfully trialled on Singapore Airlines flight to London Heathrow "
Posted five days ago. IATA Travel Pass successfully trialled on Singapore Airlines flight
so I assume the UK is participating  also . 

"On Thursday, a Qatar Airways flight from Doha to Istanbul, Turkey, trialed a new digital passport embedded with vaccination information and test results, "
International Airlines Start To Roll Out Vaccine Passports | TravelPulse

"A few months before the tourist season kicks off, Greece has become one of the first countries in the European Union to issue *digital* COVID-19 vaccination certificates. "
Greece issues COVID vaccine certificates to those who have had both doses | Euronews

That's a few, for the rest you need to do your own research.

----------


## Buckaroo Banzai

So it seems it was just approved: 
PUBLISHED : 24 MAR 2021 AT 16:55
"PHUKET: Foreign visitors will be allowed entry to Phuket without quarantine from July 1, with nearly a million doses of Covid-19 vaccine ready for local residents before then, under a plan approved by provincial authorities."
No-quarantine plan for foreign visitors to Phuket from July

It does not help me, 'cause i cant wait until July, only for them to change their minds because cases started going up .

----------


## Slick

^ Meh, that’s just approved by local governors. Their plan would need to be approved from the PM and whatnot. Same as the other 10 day and 7 day guidelines. 

Wouldn’t bank on any of that happening any time soon.

----------


## harrybarracuda

> For beginners ,  all the countries associated with the above airlines. 
> in addition 
> "IATA Travel Pass successfully trialled on Singapore Airlines flight to London Heathrow "
> Posted five days ago. IATA Travel Pass successfully trialled on Singapore Airlines flight
> so I assume the UK is participating  also . 
> 
> "On Thursday, a Qatar Airways flight from Doha to Istanbul, Turkey, trialed a new digital passport embedded with vaccination information and test results, "
> International Airlines Start To Roll Out Vaccine Passports | TravelPulse
> 
> ...



Maybe you should finish yours first.




> Passengers on Singapore Airlines flights from Singapore to London during the trial could use IATA Travel Pass to:
> 
> Create a secure digital version of their passport on their mobile deviceInput their flight details to learn of travel restrictions and requirementsReceive verified test results and a confirmation that they meet all travel requirements


No mention of vaccine passport and the UK aren't accepting anything yet.




> Qatar: Fliers log in to the Travel Pass app using FaceID on their smartphones, then take selfies to authorize access. They can then scan their passports using the cameras on the phones. From there, passengers can add their itineraries, vaccination certificates and Covid-19 test results.


Where can they add their vaccination certificates from and how can they be verified?

e.g. the bubbles:




> They are able to download documentation via the government website.


I've been able to do that for two months but even if I stick it in an app, Thailand has to have set up a mechanism to verify it and has to agree to accept it.

As I said, I think there's a reason the "7 day quarantine" disappeared.

----------


## harrybarracuda

As slick says, this is local wind and piss from the Phuket twats. The CCSA need to approve everything (and they can't even settle on something in the first place it seems), and then it has to be published in the Royal Gazette.

I'm going to leave things as long as I can, although I'm talking to an ASQ hotel about the possibility of making a flexible booking.




> PHUKET: Foreign visitors will be allowed entry to Phuket without quarantine from July 1, with nearly a million doses of Covid-19 vaccine ready for local residents before then, under a plan approved by provincial authorities. 
> 
> Deputy governor Pichet Panapong said the infectious diseases committee approved the proposal on Wednesday _(they can't "approve" anything - Harry)_.
> 
> "Phuket has been without any new Covid-19 cases for 89 days... There is in urgent need for foreign tourists here, to stimulate the economy and tourism sector," he said.
> 
> "Before, a local resident earned about 40,000 baht per month on average. In February this fell to about 8,000 baht. Without some change, this will fall to 1,964 baht in July, which is below the poverty line."
> 
> Mr Pichet said Phuket had 120,000 rooms in about 600 hotels. A survey concluded that foreigners do want to visit Phuket, if it reopens without quarantine.
> ...



_** If it's the national one, I'm hearing from lots of people saying this app doesn't work and that they simply aren't bothering with it.
_
No-quarantine plan for foreign visitors to Phuket from July

----------


## Buckaroo Banzai

> As slick says, this is local wind and piss from the Phuket twats. The CCSA need to approve everything (and they can't even settle on something in the first place it seems), and then it has to be published in the Royal Gazette.
> 
> I'm going to leave things as long as I can, although I'm talking to an ASQ hotel about the possibility of making a flexible booking.
> 
> 
> 
> _** If it's the national one, I'm hearing from lots of people saying this app doesn't work and that they simply aren't bothering with it.
> _
> No-quarantine plan for foreign visitors to Phuket from July


I did finish my research. 
The point of the conversation we are having is to your post that it will be a year or two. 
and my research shows that it is beginning to be implemented now, not that it is widely available now. 
Unless variant change the trajectory of the covid 19  progression and derails everything , I expect it to be widely implemented this summer.

----------


## harrybarracuda

> I did finish my research. 
> The point of the conversation we are having is to your post that it will be a year or two. 
> and my research shows that it is beginning to be implemented now, not that it is widely available now. 
> Unless variant change the trajectory of the covid 19  progression and derails everything , I expect it to be widely implemented this summer.


I have said frequently that we will see the usual Thai flipping and flopping until such times as a sufficient amount of the population is vaccinated.

At this point that is not going to be this year.

The Thais are ludicrously calling 45% "Herd Immunity" when for proper grown up scientists it is 70-90%.

Thailand hasn't even started making vaccines yet and it has said it expects to vaccinate "50% of the population this year".

However, I see that certain embassies are starting to advise people that 10 day quarantine will start on April 1st but they are waiting for the list of countries. It also remains to be seen what the official line will be on paperwork: This COE shit with bank statements and employer letters I got off my embassy is doable but a pain in the arse and a complete waste of time.

I still haven't decided if I can be bothered with it all AND ten days. If they just made it visa exempt from specified countries and mine is on the list, I'll go.

If not, I'll probably wait until they do get their act together. The Middle East is way ahead of most European countries in vaccinations, certifications and health ministry databases, and Emirates, Etihad and Qatar are all on the IATA trial list. One hopes they are all lobbying the fuck out of Thailand to get their countries onto "the list" and maybe even trying to help them connect Thailand to the GCC ministries.

----------


## Slick

> This COE shit with bank statements and employer letters I got off my embassy is doable but a pain in the arse and a complete waste of time.


What visa are you trying to come in on?

----------


## Buckaroo Banzai

> I have said frequently that we will see the usual Thai flipping and flopping until such times as a sufficient amount of the population is vaccinated.
> 
> At this point that is not going to be this year.
> 
> The Thais are ludicrously calling 45% "Herd Immunity" when for proper grown up scientists it is 70-90%.
> 
> Thailand hasn't even started making vaccines yet and it has said it expects to vaccinate "50% of the population this year".
> 
> However, I see that certain embassies are starting to advise people that 10 day quarantine will start on April 1st but they are waiting for the list of countries. It also remains to be seen what the official line will be on paperwork: This COE shit with bank statements and employer letters I got off my embassy is doable but a pain in the arse and a complete waste of time.
> ...


I am with you on most of what you say. Anyway if they are to have quarantine free entry for those vaccinated by October 1st as they say, then they will need to have some sort of verification system in place, and they will need to implement and test it before then. 
   You don't need to tell me about the Thai government, they are screwups every way you look. We have not been home for over a year otherwise we would not be putting up with this nonsense also . My wife's passport expired a couple of months ago, the only place this can be done is at the Thai embassy in Washington DC. only they say they are booked and don't take appointments for three months. So my wife needs to make the application with her American passport and be treated as an American . She can leave the US with her American passport, and enter Thailand with her expired Thai passport, but as far as the application with the embay it will have to be done with her American passport. What a joke. 
I love Thailand and the Thai people, but I tell you, if I was not married to a Thai, I would probably never see Thailand again.

----------


## harrybarracuda

> What visa are you trying to come in on?


None at the moment. I'm waiting for my local embassy to issue new instructions.

----------


## Buckaroo Banzai

> None at the moment. I'm waiting for my local embassy to issue new instructions.


Same here. In the Washington DC Thai Embassy, FB page they are still posting the 7 day for vaccinated proposal starting April 1sr.
 But in a conversation my wife had with them yesterday, concerning her expired  Thai passport. (they are backed up for months and cant renew, so she has to either come in as American, or get an Emergency authorization )  but concerning the new rules, they told het that less than a week before they are to be implemented they had not  even got new instructions.

----------


## Slick

Guess I’m a bit confused as to why you guys are going through the embassy when all you need to do is follow the COE page. Assuming you have the visa (or not). 

Are you guys waiting for confirmation of quarantine period? You’ve got 15 days after your initial COE application pre-approval to actually book your ASQ and flights. 

Either way I wouldn’t sweat it. 

Although the the expired thai passport is a problem, the thai embassy should be able to easily give an emergency reparation letter to get home.

----------


## HuangLao

> None at the moment. I'm waiting for my local embassy to issue new instructions.



Which might be subject to change from week to week.

Stand by.....

----------


## harrybarracuda

Well I just had a long chat with the nice lady at the embassy and they haven't *officially* heard any changes from the MFA since OCTOBER (!)

But they have been told they can start using 10 days quarantine from 1st April. It was made abundantly clear that this does not include 

- The day you arrive
- The day you depart

I am having a separate conversation with the ASQ hotel and they are telling me they now do a 12day/11night package.

The procedure here is

1. Getting Visa

- email all the documents to the embassy with your required dates:




> Visa Application Form
> Passport copy
> Residence Permit and National ID (for the sandpit)
> No objection letter from employer (stating name, passport no. position and basic salary)
> Copy of plane ticket
> Copy of hotel reservation (Not ASQ, the rest)
> Two Passport photos
> Bank statement with minimum balance of several thousand dollars for each of the last six months (the number is too round to be a global standard).


They then call you for an appointment to pay for the Visa.

2. Getting Certificate of Entry

After your Visa is approved,  you go to this site and follow the instructions to apply for COE.

ระบบลงทะเบียนคนไทยที่จะเดินทางกลับเข้าประเทศ


3. Boarding

That site says you still need Fit-to-Fly and PCR Test results as well as COE and Visa.

Who knows?


The Thai Embassy in Denmark has this on their page which makes no mention of bank statements or any of that crap.




I asked about Visa exempt and she said the documents are the same.

I doubt that's true but that's how they are doing it in the absence of any useful information from Bangkok.

Typical headless chickens running around because the people at the top don't know what they're doing and haven't told anyone.

I think I'll hold off another week, maybe longer. It seems to be an utter shambles as expected.

----------


## Slick

> 1. Getting Visa
> 
> - email all the documents to the embassy with your required dates:
> 
> Visa Application Form
> Passport copy
> Residence Permit and National ID (for the sandpit)
> No objection letter from employer (stating name, passport no. position and basic salary)
> Copy of plane ticket
> ...


The employer letter, non-ASQ accommodation, and months of bank statements are bizarre. I keep asking what visa you’re applying for because I’m in Saudi at the moment, and my extension of stay expires in July. If I don’t make it back before then, I’ll need to decide what to do. 

If you’re applying for a family related visa and they are asking for all that noise, then I’ll just go on a visa-exempt 45 day entry then swap in-country to a single entry family non-o.

----------


## Buckaroo Banzai

> Guess I’m a bit confused as to why you guys are going through the embassy when all you need to do is follow the COE page. Assuming you have the visa (or not). 
> 
> Are you guys waiting for confirmation of quarantine period? You’ve got 15 days after your initial COE application pre-approval to actually book your ASQ and flights. 
> 
> Either way I wouldn’t sweat it. 
> 
> Although the the expired Thai passport is a problem, the thai embassy should be able to easily give an emergency reparation letter to get home.


Yes indeed, We just downloaded the Emergency Repatriation  application , it is 8 pages long, and in Thai, so I cant help her , my wife says it is very complicated, and she rather come to Thailand with her American passport and pay for the covid insurance. We will see.
 Today she will call to find out what the minimum length of insurance she needs to purchase. She will ask for me also. 
But we do need to apply for the  COE application, if I understand this correctly   and we need to provide: 
Copy of passport
Copy of the STV, non-immigrant visa, or extension of stay with a re-entry permit
Copy of the Health Insurance Policy covering treatment and medical expenses related to COVID-19 with a minimum coverage of 100,000 USD.
Copy of confirmed flight booking
Copy of confirmed Alternative State Quarantine (ASQ) hotel booking

First problem is the visa: until we resolve my wife status, we don't know if we need a visa for her. or can we travel under the visa exempt provision and sort things out when we get there? 

Second problem, we don't have a travel date yet cause I have a business matter  that has not been scheduled yet, but hope to be resolved in the next 4-6 weeks. I am meeting today with my lawyer in four hours and I would know better. 

Third problem is  we need resolve the health insurance  requirement issues. By the wey are both covered  in Thailand by out BCCS US based insurance , but I don't think the embassy will accept it. I read about someone else who tried and they rejected him. I will have the wife as about that also.

Fourth , we still don't know what the quarantine requirements will be, Nothing is official , No way I am doing 16 days, what Happened to the 7 days for vaccinated people? it is still posted in the Embassy's FB page as a possible option. 

Conclusion: we will wait until April 1st  of until there is officially published , and we know what our options are.

----------


## harrybarracuda

> If you’re applying for a family related visa and they are asking for all that noise, then I’ll just go on a visa-exempt 45 day entry then swap in-country to a single entry family non-o.


I'm going on holiday slick, not moving there (yet).

I may actually divert to Cambo in the end as it's a lot easier to retire there and you don't have this fucking 90 day reporting nonsense.

----------


## harrybarracuda

Bits I've been told:




> and she rather come to Thailand with her American passport and pay for the covid insurance. We will see.
>  Today she will call to find out what the minimum length of insurance she needs to purchase. She will ask for me also. 
> Third problem is  we need resolve the health insurance  requirement issues. By the wey are both covered  in Thailand by out BCCS US based insurance , but I don't think the embassy will accept it. I read about someone else who tried and they rejected him. I will have the wife as about that also.
> 
> Fourth , we still don't know what the quarantine requirements will be, Nothing is official , No way I am doing 16 days, what Happened to the 7 days for vaccinated people? it is still posted in the Embassy's FB page as a possible option. 
> 
> Conclusion: we will wait until April 1st  of until there is officially published , and we know what our options are.


You can buy insurance anywhere as long is it covers Covid and is up to 100,000. (For me I can get a worldwide policy for a year for a couple of hundred dollars or less).

The insurance has to be valid for the length of your stay.

If you're fannying around with retirement visas and shit I have no idea. I would probably try and find a good agent in Thailand.

----------


## Slick

> First problem is the visa: until we resolve my wife status, we don't know if we need a visa for her. or can we travel under the visa exempt provision and sort things out when we get there?


IMO the best, least complicated way would be to get your wife her reparation letter, and you a single entry non-o based on your thai wife. It could create a large headache in the future if the wife goes over on an American passport. 

The insurance is so easy, it’s the least of your worries. Just buy a throwaway policy that satisfies the coe requirement and that’s it. 

You’re probably aware but a non-o based on marriage is a lot “cheaper” than retirement non-o’s. 400k baht for 3 months vs 800k baht (both in thai bank accounts) (yearly extentions)

----------


## lom

> You’re probably aware but a non-o based on marriage is a lot “cheaper” than retirement non-o’s. 400k baht for 3 months vs 800k baht (both in thai bank accounts) (yearly extentions)


I guess you have never been married..

----------


## Buckaroo Banzai

> IMO the best, least complicated way would be to get your wife her reparation letter, and you a single entry non-o based on your thai wife. It could create a large headache in the future if the wife goes over on an American passport. 
> 
> The insurance is so easy, it’s the least of your worries. Just buy a throwaway policy that satisfies the coe requirement and that’s it. 
> 
> You’re probably aware but a non-o based on marriage is a lot “cheaper” than retirement non-o’s. 400k baht for 3 months vs 800k baht (both in thai bank accounts) (yearly extentions)


I got a very official letter from my BCBS US based insurance  that states I am covered internationally but it  does not state to what amount. It is a top of the line insurance provided by my Trade Union and it has no cup, I lust pay 5% but not to exceed $1,400. for major hospitalization.  I will send the Embay a copy  and see if the accept it. If not then  as you said I will buy the cheapest insurance I can find for the least length of time they will allow me.
As far as a visa is concerned .  Not sure yet, I can use some advice, 
We plan to come to Thailand  by the end of April, stay there for a couple of months, then travel to Greece for vacation for a month or so, and then come back and stay in Thailand for a Year or Two. , most likely Two years. 
What do you all think?  Visa exempt,  since I will be leaving Thailand  in a couple of months, or a Non IM O with re-entry?  Even when we come back long term in Thailand I plan to travel out of Thailand at least once a year for a couple of months, so no sure if I will need to do extensions to stay.

----------


## Slick

> What do you all think? Visa exempt, since I will be leaving Thailand in a couple of months, or a Non IM O with re-entry? Even when we come back long term in Thailand I plan to travel out of Thailand at least once a year for a couple of months, so no sure if I will need to do extensions to stay.


I don’t think you will be able to stay in Thailand at the moment for a “couple of months” visa exempt. You can get 45 days, then at least one extension, then I’m pretty sure you’ll either need to leave the country, or change your visa in-coutry to a non-o. 

I also don’t think you’ll be able to leave Thailand and easily return without going through the same process you are now and I believe it’s gonna stay that way for the rest of 2021 (my opinion). 

IMO the best option is to get a non-o before leaving, and plan on staying in Thailand until you know you can leave/return easily. 

This is probably better in a new thread, but even if you have a non-o you still have to leave the country every 90 days. Only when you’re on extension can you stay continuously in the country more than 90 days.

----------


## OhOh

> We just downloaded the Emergency Repatriation application , it is 8 pages long, and in Thai, so I cant help her ,


I can recommend a very simple translation app from this company:


The translator app you'll love.

 Mate is made beautifully for iOS, macOS, and your favorite browser. Instantly translate anything between 103 languages.

*"Features
*
_Highest-accuracy translation. Human translators have met their match, or rather, met their Mate._


_103 languages. English, Spanish, French, German, Japanese, Chinese, Arabic, and tonnes more. Luxembourgish, even. Zulu? Yep. See them all._


_Perfect pronunciation. Mate speaks translations directly to you, accent and all. It also displays intuitive phonetics._


_Cross-platform sync. Keep your translation history and saved phrases up to date between all of your devices._


_Phrasebook. Learn languages faster by saving and categorizing phrases. Keep a travel cheat-sheet._


_Full-on reference. See word genders and scroll through synonyms to say what you mean and mean what you say."

_ Apps:

*iPhone + iPad* 
Help Center, release notes, Download 

*Mac + Safari* 
Help Center, release notes, Download 

*Google Chrome* 
Help Center, Download 

*Mozilla Firefox* 
Help Center, Download 

*Opera* 
Help Center, Download 

*Microsoft Edge* 
Help Center, Download 



*Mate – the translator app you'll love.
*
I use it with Firefox browser Android and Windows 10 operating systems. It is also availably for other browser/operating systems.


Very easy to use, a selection from a word, through a sentence to a full page/document. Large selections of languages including Thai > English and English to Thai.

----------


## harrybarracuda

> We plan to come to Thailand  by the end of April, stay there for a couple of months, then travel to Greece for vacation for a month or so, and then come back and stay in Thailand for a Year or Two. , most likely Two years.


You can eke out a stay for 60 days if you enter on the right visa, but then if you leave the country, I think you're going to have to do this shit all over again.

On the bright side they approved the J&J vaccine today, so who knows, you might be able to buy a decent vaccine privately in Thailand by the end of June.

----------


## OhOh

> 103 languages.


I’ve just checked the available languages.

There doesn't appear to any indication of the following:

Ameristani - East Coast, West Coast, North West Coast, Flyover or Southern Drawl.

No mention of Oceanic languages either.

That may lessen its utility to some.

----------


## harrybarracuda

> I’ve just checked the available languages.
> 
> There doesn't appear to any indication of the following:
> 
> Ameristani - East Coast, West Coast, North West Coast, Flyover or Southern Drawl.
> 
> No mention of Oceanic languages either.
> 
> That may lessen its utility to some.



Does it translate klondick?

----------


## Buckaroo Banzai

> You can eke out a stay for 60 days if you enter on the right visa, but then if you leave the country, I think you're going to have to do this shit all over again.
> 
> On the bright side they approved the J&J vaccine today, so who knows, you might be able to buy a decent vaccine privately in Thailand by the end of June.


You are right, difficult to plan with a situation as fluid as this. Every morning , as I am doing now, I check  the mews feed and sites such as this for new developments. 
With respect to entering Thailand  and then Traveling to Greece in the summer, It was originally planed to be the other way around, First Greece for Easter take care of some business, and vacation. and then come to Thailand. I have even gone as far as to get special permission from the Greek embassy to travel there.  
By than certain areas such as Phuket would have been Quarantine free.
But Covid cased in Greece are on the increase, and there is no indication of the lockdown will be ending in time for Easter, So we are  on to plan B.
So If we arrive in Thailand May 1st  , stay there until August , go to Greece August, Sept. And come back in October  , by that time, as they have announced, Thailand will be Quarantine free.  But we all know about Thailand and announcements   , so my plan is a work in progress LOL
Also by October the weather should be cooler and the rains over, I hope. 

As for all the good advice you all have given me , THANK YOU.  :Smile:   Wife also agrees with you all, and next week I will go down to Miami where the Thai consulate is , and get a Non IM O with multiple entry, and be done with that aspect.

----------


## Slick

> I will go down to Miami where the Thai consulate is , and get a Non IM O with multiple entry


If you get a multiple entry, you will need to leave Thailand after 90 days. There may or may not be covid exemptions to this rule but typically you’ve got to stamp out and stamp in again. That means going through the same shit you are now. 

IMO it would be better to get a single entry, then on your 75th day apply at your local immigration for the 1 year extension. Once granted you can stay, without leaving, for 15 months until you need to reapply for another 1 year extension. And with the extension you can get a re-entry permit at swampy anytime you want to leave. 

Just some food for thought.

----------


## lom

> Once granted you can stay, without leaving, for 15 months until you need to reapply for another 1 year extension.


How do you get a 1 year extension of stay to last for 15 month? I've never managed that..

----------


## Buckaroo Banzai

Just posted at the Thai Embay in the US, so I guess it's official

----------


## Slick

> How do you get a 1 year extension of stay to last for 15 month? I've never managed that..


You’re right, I crossed the 1 year non-o (15 months) with a 1 year extension (12 months) 

Posting in a hurry while at work.

----------


## OhOh

^

Good visa advice.

----------


## CalEden

I've also been trying to figure out which visa and the process.  I've never obtained a visa prior to my arrival in Thailand, always left and returned via air. The ex-War Department needs to return becuase her mother is not expected to be around very long. 

I'm retired vaccinated (US) and going to attempt to enter Thailand the first of May and leave August 31 (4 months).  I called a Visa Company and they told me the best I could do is 60 day tourist and apply for 45 day extension (She said, it is 45 days now to compensate for quarantine period.  The 7 day quarantine period for vaccinated would not be implemented until Sep/Oct.). Any recommendations? Thanks in advance!

I also saw on Thai Visa the Phuket/Pattaya Bubble Scheme discussed which will make Visa upon entry a duration extension option.

Great to hear about the ASQ period reduced to 10 days.  The only problem for me I have read only married couples can qurantine together? Myself, the Ex and her 8 year old daughter  (both Thai Nationals) will be traveling together. 

By the way Herd Inmunity includes the population that has been exposed/recovered from the Virus plus the vacinnated population.

----------


## harrybarracuda

> Great to hear about the ASQ period reduced to 10 days.  The only problem for me I have read only married couples can qurantine together? Myself, the Ex and her 8 year old daughter  (both Thai Nationals) will be traveling together.


It seems to be down to the hotel. The recommendation is to contact them directly and ask.

----------


## Buckaroo Banzai

So now it is being reported that:

Published 24 seconds ago on  Saturday, March 27, 2021
"_PM Prayut Chan-o-cha chaired a meeting with the Centre for Economic Situation Administration yesterday, where they approved a 3 stage roadmap to reopen Phuket, Phangnga, Surat Thani, Krabi, Chon Buri, and Chiang Mai to vaccinated visitors._
_From April to June, those approved provinces will allow inoculated tourists to undergo a 7 day quarantine, instead of a 14 day one_. "

5 other provinces adopting Phuket's sandbox reopening model | Thaiger

----------


## strigils

stand by...

*Thailand to open partially on 1 July  to vaccinated tourists only*







One  of Asias top tourism locations will ease many restrictions to  international visitors in July  but only for those who have been  vaccinated against coronavirus.


Thailand is targeting British  travellers who are over 50, though it is not yet clear how visitors will  prove they have been jabbed.
The  Thai prime minister, Prayuth Chan-Ocha, approved the plan in a meeting  of the Centre for Economic Situation Administration on Friday.
A pilot programme will begin on 1 July on the holiday island of Phuket in southwest Thailand.


New  arrivals who can prove they have completed a course of immunisation  will be taken from the airport to their hotel where they will be tested  for Covid-19.

https://www.independent.co.uk/travel/news-and-advice/thailand-holiday-uk-vaccine-quarantine-b1823274.html

----------


## harrybarracuda

Well the source is the Bangkok Post:

Phuket to rekindle tourism

However it says:




> Minister of Tourism and Sport Phiphat Ratchakitprakarn on Friday said the Centre for Economic Situation Administration (CESA), chaired by Prime Minister Prayut Chan-o-cha, approved a three-stage roadmap to reopen six major tourism provinces -- Phuket, Krabi, Phangnga, Surat Thani (Koh Samui), Chon Buri (Pattaya) and Chiang Mai -- to vaccinated foreign visitors.
> 
> From April to June, inoculated foreign visitors arriving in these provinces will only be required to undergo quarantine in hotels or other designated facilities for seven days, he said.


Which implies that you have to fly direct to take advantage of this.

And of course they do not have ASQ hotels in any of them except Pattaya. And if you want to "arrive" there do they mean Utapao?

So I'll get in touch with the embassy again and get in touch with the ASQ hotel again.

FFS I wish the c u n t s would make their fucking minds up and come up with a clear and consistent set of instructions.

----------


## strigils

^ anything other than official policy is pie in the sky IMO, even then given the current regimes penchant for soundbites and flip flopping you'd be mad to believe it until at least one plane load has landed.

----------


## harrybarracuda

> ^ anything other than official policy is pie in the sky IMO, even then given the current regimes penchant for soundbites and flip flopping you'd be mad to believe it until at least one plane load has landed.


They announced the 10-day quarantine without it being published in the gazette. My embassy told me last week that they are accepting visa applications on that basis, and my ASQ hotel already offered me a ten day (12 night) package on that basis.

I've emailed them both today with that link and will follow up tomorrow.

I was already planning to do the ten days, so if I end up doing 7 I'd be more than happy.

----------


## S Landreth

> I will go down to Miami where the Thai consulate is , and get a Non IM O with multiple entry


 :rofl: 

note: the office hasnt been open for maybe 5 years or longer [although their (Coral Gables) website is up and running]. All business has to be done in Washington, DC if you live in Florida.

----------


## Buckaroo Banzai

> note: the office hasn’t been open for maybe 5 years or longer [although their (Coral Gables) website is up and running]. All business has to be done in Washington, DC if you live in Florida.


Really?  WTF !!! 
I tried to call  , The phone rang and their  machine said. 
_"you have reached the law offices of so and so, and Royal Thai Consulate, for law office press 1, for Consulate press 2_" I almost expected it to say,  
"and for Thai take out food, press 3"   LOL  anyway, no one answered , ant the Consulates automated answering machine said to check their web site . 
So I checked their website, and it gave a list of all the documents I needed , and provided me with a form to download,  and said , "_no appointment nessacery_"  
This is very strange. I will have to call the embassy in DC and ask. No way I am driving 12 hours to DC. 
I have not even come there and Thailand is already giving me a headache .

PS: I just checked their website, and it says I can apply by mail and that it takes 15 days.

----------


## OhOh

Mendip thought he had problems getting back to Thailand.




> I will have to call the embassy in DC and ask. No way I am driving 12 hours to DC.


Good luck.

----------


## harrybarracuda

Although the Post reported Phuket opening up to vaccinated tourists without quarantine from July 1st, other sources say Sept 1st.




> BANGKOK (NNT) - The Center for COVID-19 Situation Administration (CCSA) has passed Phukets principles for accepting vaccinated international tourists, set to be implemented from this September 1.
> 
> Governor of the Tourism Authority of Thailand (TAT) Yuthasak Supasorn reported that the CCSA has given its approval to guidelines for accepting vaccinated foreign visitors, proposed by Phuket and the TAT, opening up the possibility for tourists, who have been vaccinated and tested negative for COVID-19, to enter Phuket directly by air and to travel within the province without quarantine. The measures are to take effect from September 1, 2021.
> 
> The CCSA has tasked the TAT with discussing the details of the plan with the governor of Phuket as well as related agencies.


National News Bureau Of Thailand

----------


## Buckaroo Banzai

> They announced the 10-day quarantine without it being published in the gazette. My embassy told me last week that they are accepting visa applications on that basis, and my ASQ hotel already offered me a ten day (12 night) package on that basis.
> 
> I've emailed them both today with that link and will follow up tomorrow.
> 
> I was already planning to do the ten days, so if I end up doing 7 I'd be more than happy.


How are you handling the airline ticket? 
Will they allow a one way ticket?  I am pretty sure you need an exit ticket. 
We are planning to  go to Greece for a couple of months after we arrive there but the timing is problematic because we are waiting to find out when we will be able to return quarantine free, . They say October first but we want to be sure. TIT
So would a Throw away ticket work , and if so where to?
What is your thinking in the issue?

----------


## HuangLao

As it's been mentioned already - the policy changes/rechanges will cycle around every coupla weeks. Rhetorical Thainess. [told ya]

Standing by. 

FFS....pick a program and stand with it. Presumed to be accepted by the masses under the guise of "just going with it"/"it is what it is" 

From the Thai perspective, it might be imperative to immunize the greater percentage of local population, firstly, before opening the doors fully - doesn't look as if this is prioritize activity, as of yet. 
In the interim, go with the trickle in - limited entry - week quarantine [even those who've been certified] policy from April-Oct that is already in place.


This ongoing fucking around isn't beneficial for the long term.

----------


## Buckaroo Banzai

> As it's been mentioned already - the policy changes/rechanges will cycle around every coupla weeks. Rhetorical Thainess. [told ya]
> 
> Standing by. 
> 
> FFS....pick a program and stand with it. Presumed to be accepted by the masses under the guise of "just going with it"/"it is what it is" 
> 
> From the Thai perspective, it might be imperative to immunize the greater percentage of local population, firstly, before opening the doors fully - doesn't look as if this is prioritize activity, as of yet. 
> In the interim, go with the trickle in - limited entry - week quarantine [even those who've been certified] policy from April-Oct that is already in place.
> 
> ...


TIT
Vaccinations cost money, Tourism makes money. 
You do the math LOL

----------


## HuangLao

> TIT
> Vaccinations cost money, Tourism makes money. 
> You do the math LOL



Did the conclusive math years ago.
Fuck Farang and fuck the tourists.

----------


## harrybarracuda

> How are you handling the airline ticket? 
> Will they allow a one way ticket?  I am pretty sure you need an exit ticket. 
> We are planning to  go to Greece for a couple of months after we arrive there but the timing is problematic because we are waiting to find out when we will be able to return quarantine free, . They say October first but we want to be sure. TIT
> So would a Throw away ticket work , and if so where to?
> What is your thinking in the issue?


Bought a return ticket. I plan on working here till next year. Don't want to try retiring while things are still in flux.

I don't think you can plan on there being no quarantine in October unless they get vaccinating quickly.

What's the hurry to get there if you plan on fucking off straight away? Makes no sense.

----------


## Buckaroo Banzai

> Bought a return ticket. I plan on working here till next year. Don't want to try retiring while things are still in flux.
> 
> I don't think you can plan on there being no quarantine in October unless they get vaccinating quickly.
> 
> What's the hurry to get there if you plan on fucking off straight away? Makes no sense.


We have a house in Thailand and four dogs and  a car. by now we have been away for over a year, lucky for us we have  the wife's sister and husband who are taking care of the house and dogs, and start the car every once in a while,
but we are anxious to get back
In addition we want to get back while the getting is good, all this opening up, I am afraid could  cause an increase in cases in Thailand  and they will shut down again, as it did in Greece where they opened up to some tourism last summer, and now they are having 3,000 cases  a day. 

But the question is, do I need a return ticket, or a ticket out of Thailand, to let me in? Wife says, I dont, she says her friend just went there and she only needed a one way ticket, I tell her, yes but she is Thai, I am not,  But there is no winning with my wife, so I need to find out on my own.

----------


## Slick

I can settle that for you. If you come in on a non-o, you don’t need proof of onward travel. If you come in as a tourist, you need proof of onward travel. In practice, Thailand never checks for this when you enter. The airlines check for it when you check in. 

If you want to be extra sure, buy the cheapest one way airasia no luggage ticket you can find to a neighboring country. Then throw it away once you get in Thailand.  But again you don’t need it if you have a valid non-o visa. Obviously a thai, coming in on a thai passport, needs nothing.

----------


## Buckaroo Banzai

> I can settle that for you. If you come in on a non-o, you don’t need proof of onward travel. If you come in as a tourist, you need proof of onward travel. In practice, Thailand never checks for this when you enter. The airlines check for it when you check in. 
> 
> If you want to be extra sure, buy the cheapest one way airasia no luggage ticket you can find to a neighboring country. Then throw it away once you get in Thailand.  But again you don’t need it if you have a valid non-o visa. Obviously a thai, coming in on a thai passport, needs nothing.


Thank you
Green owed . :Smile:

----------


## cyrille

In the days of mass tourism it wasn't checked.

Nowadays as one heads hopefully to quarantine with a sheaf of documents, it seems often an exiting air ticket is checked for if on a tourist visa.

----------


## OhOh

> How are you handling the airline ticket?
> Will they allow a one way ticket? I am pretty sure you need an exit ticket.


When I returned last December, on a one way ticket, the airline requested a number of documents. Mainly virus related. One of which was a valid visa to enter Thailand.

My visa then, a NON O Multiple Entry, was valid for a couple of months.

A valid visa was also a stated necessity, by the UK Thai embassy to obtain the Thai authorities Certificate of Entry which is/was also required by the airline.

The airline checked everything thoroughly, their only concern was the time from when the test was performed to when the plane was due to depart.

Arriving in Thailand all the paperwork was inspected multiple times at the airport prior to being handed over to the hotel pickup guys.

On previous journeys the one way ticket was noticed occasionally but after drawing attention to the valid visa in my passport there were no problems.

Since returning I have extended my visa and obtained "permission to stay" for 12 months. It is a single entry, which means if you wish to leave Thailand and retain you 12 months "permission to stay" a "Re-Entry" permit must be obtained, prior to leaving Thailand, either at your local TIO or at the airport.

In addition, you are required to notify your local TIO every 90 days.

It appears that you are able to extend your initial "permission to stay" as long you meet the original NON O visa conditions. In my case being legally married to a Thai citizen.

But as always, check with your local Thai embassy and airline.

 :Smile: 

As suggested above by Slick, obtain a Thai NON O single entry visa and extend, if you wish to travel out of Thailand.

----------


## Buckaroo Banzai

> When I returned last December, on a one way ticket, the airline requested a number of documents. Mainly virus related. One of which was a valid visa to enter Thailand.
> 
> My visa then, a NON O Multiple Entry, was valid for a couple of months.
> 
> A valid visa was also a stated necessity, by the UK Thai embassy to obtain the Thai authorities Certificate of Entry which is/was also required by the airline.
> 
> The airline checked everything thoroughly, their only concern was the time from when the test was performed to when the plane was due to depart.
> 
> Arriving in Thailand all the paperwork was inspected multiple times at the airport prior to being handed over to the hotel pickup guys.
> ...


Thank you for that very comprehensive  explanation 
I will be getting a non IM O which I guess solves that problem.  :Smile:

----------


## OhOh

> which I guess solves that problem.


As in many instances "guessing" can be somewhat unreliable when interacting with TI officers.

With smaller TIOs interacting with the same officer is relatively easy. At larger offices it's not so easy.

 :Smile:

----------


## harrybarracuda

Well I emailed a bundle of Visa application and other docs to the embassy today (you can't just walk in, their Covid policy apparently). Apparently they review them and if approved, they call you to go to the embassy and submit the actual paper and pay for it.

If that passes muster, it's COE time, which requires the Visa approval, ASQ booking and insurance.

My local AXA said they are not covering Thailand at the moment (!) so I went to AXA Thailand and bought theirs instead; it's apparently COE friendly.

COVID insurance for Thailand'&#39;'s foreign visitor... :: AXA Thailand

The ASQ hotel are waiting for my booking. They said they have 10-day packages because they had been told that's OK, but they are waiting for similar news about the 7-day. If that's approved then presumably COE will need proof of vaccination (unless the embassy can do that in country before confirming your Visa).

I'll let you know what I hear back from the embassy.

----------


## Buckaroo Banzai

> Well I emailed a bundle of Visa application and other docs to the embassy today (you can't just walk in, their Covid policy apparently). Apparently they review them and if approved, they call you to go to the embassy and submit the actual paper and pay for it.
> 
> If that passes muster, it's COE time, which requires the Visa approval, ASQ booking and insurance.
> 
> My local AXA said they are not covering Thailand at the moment (!) so I went to AXA Thailand and bought theirs instead; it's apparently COE friendly.
> 
> COVID insurance for Thailand'&#39;'s foreign visitor... :: AXA Thailand
> 
> The ASQ hotel are waiting for my booking. They said they have 10-day packages because they had been told that's OK, but they are waiting for similar news about the 7-day. If that's approved then presumably COE will need proof of vaccination (unless the embassy can do that in country before confirming your Visa).
> ...


Good Luck,
 wife will be emailing  our documents soon. We are following your process with great interest. 
I hope we don't have to go there (Washington DC) as it is a 12 hour drive and no way a one day trip.

----------


## S Landreth

> I hope we don't have to go there (Washington DC) as it is a 12 hour drive and no way a one day trip.




We would visit from time to time this time of year when I would apply for my O-A Visa, before the O-X was introduced (I would mail the O-A application in when we had other plans). DC is beautiful during this time of year.

Photos Show Cherry Blossoms at Peak Bloom in Washington, D.C. During 2021 Festival

We would stay at the Mandarin Oriental which is just steps away from the tidal basin (cherry blossoms)….

Mandarin Oriental, Washington D.C.

and visit the DC Wharf during the evenings.

District Wharf

I am sure they would enjoy the visit.

----------


## Buckaroo Banzai

> We would visit from time to time this time of year when I would apply for my O-A Visa, before the O-X was introduced (I would mail the O-A application in when we had other plans). DC is beautiful during this time of year.
> 
> Photos Show Cherry Blossoms at Peak Bloom in Washington, D.C. During 2021 Festival
> 
> We would stay at the Mandarin Oriental which is just steps away from the tidal basin (cherry blossoms)….
> 
> Mandarin Oriental, Washington D.C.
> 
> and visit the DC Wharf during the evenings.
> ...


Thank you for that reply. 
My wife would love that, she can post pictures on FB and make all her friends jealous LOL. It seems all the Thai ladies love doing that. 
I saved the information on the hotel , it looks like a nice place and their prices are reasonable for DC. I hate driving around in DC , it is easy to make a wrong turn and end up in the wrong side of town. 
Many years ago I was at the Smithsonian with a girlfriend, and a friend of mine and his GF. They wanted Chinese food, we drove around and found what it looked like a nice Chinese restaurant and had dinner,  when we came out the window of the car was Brocken and all of our things stolen.
Is the Embassy close to the hotel?

----------


## S Landreth

If you do visit DC, Rasika (two locations) is a restaurant your spouse would enjoy.

But you should check the DC wharf first. It’s just steps away from the Mandarin Oriental. There some very nice places in the area.




> Is the Embassy close to the hotel?


It’s not far and your car will be safe.

----------


## Buckaroo Banzai

> note: the office hasnt been open for maybe 5 years or longer [although their (Coral Gables) website is up and running]. All business has to be done in Washington, DC if you live in Florida.


How did you get your Visa? Did you go there? 
Do I need to drive 12 hours there without an appointment in the hope that someone will see me?  We have called  and emailed several times and no one is answering phones or emails.

----------


## S Landreth

^Might be best if you get all your ducks in a row and mail them the completed application.

I went to DC for that Visa yes. I thought they might have questions.

That Visa took a little longer than the 5 day turnaround time they advertise if you walk in with the application.

https://teakdoor.com/thai-visas-and-...ml#post3743744 (Government approves 10 year visas for foreigners over age 50)

----------


## Buckaroo Banzai

> ^Might be best if you get all your ducks in a row and mail them the completed application.
> 
> I went to DC for that Visa yes. I thought they might have questions.
> 
> That Visa took a little longer than the 5 day turnaround time they advertise if you walk in with the application.
> 
> https://teakdoor.com/thai-visas-and-...ml#post3743744 (Government approves 10 year visas for foreigners over age 50)


This is becoming way too complicated , would it be better if I went in on a 45 day visa exempt and get a Non Im -0 visa there?

----------


## Buckaroo Banzai

> This is becoming way too complicated , would it be better if I went in on a 45 day visa exempt and get a Non Im -0 visa there?


So I finally finished the E visa application for an Non Im -0 . and paid  $80 , not sure what is going to happen because the moment I finished paying it kicked us of the website . No explanation , what is going to happen next, nothing. It was easier for my wife to apply for Citizenship in the US. LOL   
Me and the wife we were laughing our heads of , she said "Oh well TIT, they got your money, later for you" LOL
Not sure if the application is going to go through because they were asking for Ticket number, How can I give them a ticket number, I don't even know if they are going to give me a visa, and I am going to buy a ticket?
 I typed "I don't have one yet"
So wife sail, Log on to the application page again and see what the status is.
so after the  Email and Password  there were those letters you have to type to prove you are not a robot. 
The first two letters  were  FU.... That's where  me and my wife lost it 
 :smiley laughing:  :smiley laughing: 
we are still rolling on the floor.
Wife says the Visa application comes with a No Money back guarantee.
 :smiley laughing:

----------


## harrybarracuda

I am hearing rumours that the 7 days is on for the well known vaccines, but excludes Sinopharm and Sputnik.

Get ready for Hoohoo to spit the dummy.

 :rofl:

----------


## harrybarracuda

Just spoke to the embassy, they said they got the new instructions from MOFA last night.

7 day quarantine as per above.

There is a slight change to the COE procedure (a couple of emails) to add proof of vaccine, that will probably end up going into the COE system at some stage, otherwise if you don't bother, you can expect 10 day quarantine unless from restricted countries.

Great news!

----------


## Buckaroo Banzai

> Just spoke to the embassy, they said they got the new instructions from MOFA last night.
> 
> 7 day quarantine as per above.
> 
> There is a slight change to the COE procedure (a couple of emails) to add proof of vaccine, that will probably end up going into the COE system at some stage, otherwise if you don't bother, you can expect 10 day quarantine unless from restricted countries.
> 
> Great news!


From the Thai Embassy in Washington DC website posted yesterday. see bullet point three.
,

----------


## Slick

> From the Thai Embassy in Washington DC website posted yesterday. see bullet point three.


Thats also on the COE webpage too.

----------


## HuangLao

> Just spoke to the embassy, they said they got the new instructions from MOFA last night.
> 
> 7 day quarantine as per above.
> 
> There is a slight change to the COE procedure (a couple of emails) to add proof of vaccine, that will probably end up going into the COE system at some stage, otherwise if you don't bother, you can expect 10 day quarantine unless from restricted countries.
> 
> Great news!


Perhaps. It's all good..
A cynical and knowledgeable perspective might suggest that they'll be a change-up or modification of the standing policy in a month's time - in one form or another. 
Don't hold 'em to this supposedly set-in-stone standing. 

Which ever way the wind blows.

----------


## harrybarracuda

> Perhaps. It's all good..
> A cynical and knowledgeable perspective might suggest that they'll be a change-up or modification of the standing policy in a month's time - in one form or another. 
> Don't hold 'em to this supposedly set-in-stone standing. 
> 
> Which ever way the wind blows.


As long as they hold this one for a few weeks, once I'm out of quarantine they can do whatever the fuck they like.

I'm happy with 7 or 8 days in a nice hotel, I need the rest anyway.

----------


## Buckaroo Banzai

> As long as they hold this one for a few weeks, once I'm out of quarantine they can do whatever the fuck they like.
> 
> I'm happy with 7 or 8 days in a nice hotel, I need the rest anyway.


I feel the same way
Do you know if the 7 day for vaccinated quarantine is at every place, or at specific areas as originally reported?

----------


## cyrille

> I need the rest


 :smiley laughing: 

I guess those 74,430 posts didn't type themselves.

----------


## OhOh

_




 Originally Posted by Buckaroo Banzai


Thai Embassy in Washington DC website


" Travelers from countries with COVID-19 variants, will still be required to undergo the quarantine period of 14 days (15 nights)"_

It appears that one case of a "COVID-19 variant" in a countr_y_ a traveller arrives *from*_,_ as opposed to a traveller *on a passport from such a country*, is the red line.

 :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## harrybarracuda

> I guess those 74,430 posts didn't type themselves.


Since I work between posts, if you actually look at the times of the first and last post each day you might get the idea...

----------


## harrybarracuda

> _
> " Travelers from countries with COVID-19 variants, will still be required to undergo the quarantine period of 14 days (15 nights)"_
> 
> It appears that one case of a "COVID-19 variant" in a countr_y_ a traveller arrives *from*_,_ as opposed to a traveller *on a passport from such a country*, is the red line.


The vaccination has to be in the same country that you apply from too. It's why the US Thai embassy doesn't have to give the warning about that Sinopharm or Sputnik shite.

 :Smile:

----------


## harrybarracuda

> From the Thai Embassy in Washington DC website posted yesterday. see bullet point three.
> ,


Have you got a link for that (exact) page?

----------


## runker

What country doesn't have a COVID 19 variant?

----------


## Buckaroo Banzai

> Have you got a link for that (exact) page?


ระบบลงทะเบียนคนไทยที่จะเดินทางกลับเข้าประเทศ

ระบบลงทะเบียนคนไทยที่จะเดินทางกลับเข้าประเทศ

----------


## Buckaroo Banzai

> What country doesn't have a COVID 19 variant?


I believe it is variants that are resistant to the available vaccines, and they are all African countries, 
Since you apply at Thai Embassy in  the country you received the vaccine , I am sure the Thai embassy will inform you if your country of origine does not qualify you for the 7 day quarantine.

----------


## harrybarracuda

> ระบบลงทะเบียนคนไทยที่จะเดินทางกลับเข้าประเทศ
> 
> ระบบลงทะเบียนคนไทยที่จะเดินทางกลับเข้าประเทศ


That's not the Thai Embassy site, it's the COE one. Is there a link on the US Thai embassy website that talks about the new rules?

----------


## Buckaroo Banzai

> That's not the Thai Embassy site, it's the COE one. Is there a link on the US Thai embassy website that talks about the new rules?


This is how I got to it. IMO if it is contained in the Embassy website, it must be approved, But TIT
I followed these links from inside the Washington DC Thai Embassy website. 
First at the home page of the embassy website click  " "read more as in the screen shot below



Then in the next page that is mostly in Thai you click " (semi commercial flight) "

Then at step #3 , you click "https://coethailand.mfa.go.th "

----------


## naptownmike

Just a heads up. All the Thai visa stuff is done at the "new" Kalorama location. No parking problems and plenty of great embassy residences to see.

 It's only about 10 minutes from the Georgetown location I have been to both many times.






> If you do visit DC, Rasika (two locations) is a restaurant your spouse would enjoy.
> 
> But you should check the DC wharf first. It’s just steps away from the Mandarin Oriental. There some very nice places in the area.
> 
> 
> 
> It’s not far and your car will be safe.

----------


## harrybarracuda

OK this is a big change to what I reported earlier, although I haven't checked it with my embassy yet:

THE COE SITE NOW HAS FIELDS FOR VACCINATION INFORMATION.

I can't submit my COE yet as the Visa application is still being processed, but I went through it and it now has fields for:

Vaccine Type - A pull down menu with a list of vaccines
First Dose date
Second Dose date
Vaccination Certificate (Upload)

N.B. Confirmed that the sinopharm and russian shit is not approved for 7 day quarantine. They are listed on the menu but are not ticked, so if you select them you have to do an extra three days  :bananaman: 

If you put that information in and press submit, it lists what you are missing but in my case it also says "You are eligible for 7 day quarantine" or words to that effect.

I expect to be told today that the verification will be done with the COE application and not separately, so it may not matter where you are applying from, and the embassy may not need to do anything else after you've got your approved Visa.

----------


## harrybarracuda

Today's post:




> From next month, foreign tourists who have been vaccinated against Covid-19 will be allowed to visit six tourism provinces, namely Phuket, Krabi, Phangnga, Surat Thani (Koh Samui), Chon Buri (Pattaya) and Chiang Mai.
> Those who have been inoculated, however, must still be quarantined, although _the mandatory isolation period has been reduced from 14 to seven days._
> 
> PM mulls quarantine 'bypass'

----------


## S Landreth

The Center for COVID-19 Situation Administration (CCSA) has stated that after 1 April, the Government will apply the relaxed measures for travelers from abroad to stay in quarantine for 10 days.

But those who are from countries that have been reported to have the new COVID-19 variant (including people that have the new variant and who are already in Thai quarantine centers) must be in quarantine for 14 days as normal.

The list of countries that are excluded from the reduction in quarantine days is below.

For more information about entering Thailand, please contact the Thai embassy in your country for advice.: The Center for COVID-19 Situation... - PR Thai Government | Facebook

----------


## harrybarracuda

An update from my embassy, they stated that I can use Visa Exemption (rather than tourist visa). So I have submitted COE registration and it said 7 days quarantine, after I added Pfizer and my dates.

If you have Sinopharm or Sputnik you are shit out of luck, 10 days it is.

I was talking to the lady who runs our antibody testing program, and she said Sinopharm numbers are utter fucking rubbish. So it's the same for the Thais I assume.

----------


## strigils

From the BKKPost

*Shorter Covid-19 quarantine from April 1* 

Quarantine will be reduced to seven days for people coming from  overseas who have received two doses of vaccine at least 14 days before  arrival, beginning on Thursday, the Centre for Covid-19 Situation  Administration confirmed on Wednesday.

Apisamai Srirangson,  assistant spokeswoman, said people who had received only one dose of  vaccine, or whose second shot was less than 14 days previously, would  serve 10 days in quarantine.

 The current 14-day period would remain for people arriving from countries where the Covid-19 virus had mutated.

 The  counting of quarantine days would start right away for arrivals between  mdnight and 6pm on April 1.  For later arrivals, day 1 of quarantine  would start the following day.

Foreigners must test negative for Covid-19 before coming to Thailand.

For seven-day quarantine, foreigners would be tested once after  arrival, on days 5-6. Thai returnees who were not tested before flying  would be required to give a sample on arrival and be tested once more,  on days 5-6.

For 10-day quarantine, arrivals would be tested twice, on days 3-5 and days 9-10.

 For 14-day quarantine, arrivals would be tested three times - on arrival day, days 6-7 and days 12-13.

For all categories, arrivals would be traced by a tracking system for 14 days.

 Prime Minister Prayut Chan-o-cha, as director of CCSA, would approve the new quarantine measures, Dr Apisamai said.

----------


## lom

> The current 14-day period would remain for people arriving from countries where the Covid-19 virus had mutated.


That would be every European country..

----------


## strigils

^ yep, i don't write it, just paste it.

----------


## harrybarracuda

> That would be every European country..


That would be pretty well every country. There have been thousands of mutations.

----------


## strigils

^ something lost in translation or they haven't thought all the elements through  :Smile:

----------


## Buckaroo Banzai

> That would be every European country..


Not true!!
I don't know why people keep posting the same thing over and over again where the list of countries not qualifying for the reduced quarantine has been widely published. 
It is not mutations , as every virus mutates everywhere It is variants that are resistant to currently available vaccines. 

"_The new measures do not apply to those travelling from Africa, who would still be subject to quarantine for two weeks due to concerns about
 other variants of the virus._ "
Thailand to reduce quarantine period for vaccinated travellers | Reuters

----------


## lom

> It is not mutations


That is what they wrote in the article I quoted and commented on, scroll back and read it.

----------


## HuangLao

Lotsa unnecessary angst -

----------


## Buckaroo Banzai

> That is what they wrote in the article I quoted and commented on, scroll back and read it.


I agree, but what not what they meant. The meant variants that are resistant to current vaccines. 
The Thai governments communication skills are atrocious  skills are 
But the published a list of countries not qualifying, 
S Landreth  posted a few posts above

----------


## harrybarracuda

Submitted my COE registration at about 11:15 local time.

Got preliminary approval for 7 day quarantine at 14:51 local time.

Add Flight ticket and ASQ booking and I'll send it off for the COE.

The hotel don't have 7 day bookings yet so I booked 10, but it says I will get a refund when they get instructions from the ministry of whatever.

I might just stay in Bangers for three days and drag a few mates out on the piss.

So far, so good.

----------


## Joe 90

> Submitted my COE registration at about 11:15 local time.
> 
> Got preliminary approval for 7 day quarantine at 14:51 local time.
> 
> Add Flight ticket and ASQ booking and I'll send it off for the COE.
> 
> The hotel don't have 7 day bookings yet so I booked 10, but it says I will get a refund when they get instructions from the ministry of whatever.
> 
> I might just stay in Bangers for three days and drag a few mates out on the piss.
> ...


Sounds like a damn reasonable plan, have a good one you Gooner wanker.

----------


## Buckaroo Banzai

> Submitted my COE registration at about 11:15 local time.
> 
> Got preliminary approval for 7 day quarantine at 14:51 local time.
> 
> Add Flight ticket and ASQ booking and I'll send it off for the COE.
> 
> The hotel don't have 7 day bookings yet so I booked 10, but it says I will get a refund when they get instructions from the ministry of whatever.
> 
> I might just stay in Bangers for three days and drag a few mates out on the piss.
> ...


Glad to hear you are making good progress, hopefully we are not too far behind you. Before we can do  the COE, wife needs to get an emergency authorization to travel because her passport is expired and they do not make appointments to renew for three months. 
I look forward to hearing of your progress, It is making my process a little easier as I learn from your experience. 
Thank you  :Smile: 
So is it settled, you can do the seven day quarantine in Bangkok?
 I'd rather do it there because the first couple of days I am going to be jetlagged anyway. Then I can hung around for five days and then fly to KKC from  Suvarnambhumi with Thai smile.

----------


## runker

I think it is because the two terms have been used by the media without making any distinction.  


> Not true!!
> I don't know why people keep posting the same thing over and over again where the list of countries not qualifying for the reduced quarantine has been widely published. 
> It is not mutations , as every virus mutates everywhere It is variants that are resistant to currently available vaccines. 
> 
> "_The new measures do not apply to those travelling from Africa, who would still be subject to quarantine for two weeks due to concerns about
>  other variants of the virus._ "
> Thailand to reduce quarantine period for vaccinated travellers | Reuters

----------


## harrybarracuda

> Glad to hear you are making good progress, hopefully we are not too far behind you. Before we can do  the COE, wife needs to get an emergency authorization to travel because her passport is expired and they do not make appointments to renew for three months. 
> I look forward to hearing of your progress, It is making my process a little easier as I learn from your experience. 
> Thank you 
> So is it settled, you can do the seven day quarantine in Bangkok?
>  I'd rather do it there because the first couple of days I am going to be jetlagged anyway. Then I can hung around for five days and then fly to KKC from  Suvarnambhumi with Thai smile.


It's settled as far as the government is concerned, but the hotel I'm staying in hasn't had it officially yet. I could have waited, but I don't want to take any chances of the COE dragging out too long or ASQ filling up (my embassy had 120 applications today which bodes well for the flight having enough passengers to make it a go).

I picked the hotel because my mate stayed in it in November and he said everything is top notch, service, food, balcony for a smoke, great wifi, good TV with Netflix, and you can order shit from the Tops supermarket downstairs because the room has a kitchenette and microwave.

----------


## Buckaroo Banzai

> It's settled as far as the government is concerned, but the hotel I'm staying in hasn't had it officially yet. I could have waited, but I don't want to take any chances of the COE dragging out too long or ASQ filling up (my embassy had 120 applications today which bodes well for the flight having enough passengers to make it a go).
> 
> I picked the hotel because my mate stayed in it in November and he said everything is top notch, service, food, balcony for a smoke, great wifi, good TV with Netflix, and you can order shit from the Tops supermarket downstairs because the room has a kitchenette and microwave.


Great to know Harry.
Would you mind sharing the name of the hotel. As soon as we short the wife's passport issue, we will start looking for a hotel, Hopefully by then the hotells will have adjusted their quarantine options to reflect the new rules.

----------


## CalEden

> Glad to hear you are making good progress, hopefully we are not too far behind you. Before we can do  the COE, wife needs to get an emergency authorization to travel because her passport is expired and they do not make appointments to renew for three months. 
> I look forward to hearing of your progress, It is making my process a little easier as I learn from your experience. 
> Thank you 
> So is it settled, you can do the seven day quarantine in Bangkok?
>  I'd rather do it there because the first couple of days I am going to be jetlagged anyway. Then I can hung around for five days and then fly to KKC from  Suvarnambhumi with Thai smile.


Ditto for me too! I'm following behind you guys too. Locked in the flight and ASQ. Now the Visa. Will go for the 60 day with a 45 day bump, that will put me to the middle of July, then I can do the leave and return routine to extend the stay for 30 days (total 135 day stay).

Thanks again guys!

----------


## CalEden

> Great to know Harry.
> Would you mind sharing the name of the hotel. As soon as we short the wife's passport issue, we will start looking for a hotel, Hopefully by then the hotells will have adjusted their quarantine options to reflect the new rules.


Conrad has a Top's downstairs, not kitchen stuff though.

----------


## OhOh

> service, food, balcony for a smoke, great wifi, good TV with Netflix, and you can order shit from the Tops supermarket downstairs because the room has a kitchenette and microwave.


Excellent points and find 'arry.

----------


## cyrille

> The Thai governments communication skills are atrocious  skills are


 ::doglol::

----------


## harrybarracuda

> Great to know Harry.
> Would you mind sharing the name of the hotel. As soon as we short the wife's passport issue, we will start looking for a hotel, Hopefully by then the hotells will have adjusted their quarantine options to reflect the new rules.



Centrepoint Silom

----------


## Slick

> Centrepoint Silom


Yeah I’ve been eyeing that one myself. Balcony. Clothes washing machine. Good location. 

The river view room looks good. 

I’m torn between the above one, and this one, Jacuzzi room with balcony, for my next trip. 

Solitaire Bangkok Sukhumvit 11 - ASQ Deals - ฿32,000!
TV looks bigger in the Solitare tho, so leaning towards that one.

----------


## harrybarracuda

Uploaded ASQ and Flight details today.

If approved, the COE should appear in the site for download.

----------


## Mendip

> Excellent points and find 'arry.


That's interesting...

When I did my ASQ in January my room had a kitchenette but all cutlery, crockery, pots and pans etc, and the microwave had been removed. The only thing left was the kettle. My understanding was that this was due to ASQ rules to prevent any means of passing on the virus. Maybe something has changed since?

----------


## OhOh

> my room had a kitchenette but all cutlery, crockery, pots and pans etc, and the microwave had been removed.





> because the room has a kitchenette and microwave.


I'm sure 'arry has confirmed what's supplied. 

He may even cook a few meals during his stay and post them here.

 :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## cyrille

> Maybe something has changed since?


Maybe they dropped the bullshit.

----------


## harrybarracuda

> That's interesting...
> 
> When I did my ASQ in January my room had a kitchenette but all cutlery, crockery, pots and pans etc, and the microwave had been removed. The only thing left was the kettle. My understanding was that this was due to ASQ rules to prevent any means of passing on the virus. Maybe something has changed since?


Well I'm working on what my mate had in November and what the hotel tell me I have.

The balcony is the best bit. I heard some bloke in another less salubrious ASQ hotel complaining that he didn't use his balcony because it was locked, but after a few days he phoned and asked them to unlock it.

They added a bt3,000 balcony charge to his bill.

 :rofl:

----------


## S Landreth

From FB of Thai Consular Sectiom, Royal Thai Embassy, DC (today 8 pm)

Thais and foreigners (all nations) travelling to Thailand from USA

No vaccine certificate
Quarantine period reduced from 14 days to 10 days

With vaccine certificate
Quarantine period : 7 days

*Must be the following vaccine, accepted by Ministry of Public Health of Thailand (as of 31st March 2021)
 𝐒𝐢𝐧𝐨𝐯𝐚𝐜
 𝐀𝐬𝐭𝐫𝐚𝐙𝐞𝐧𝐞𝐜𝐚 / 𝐎𝐱𝐟𝐨𝐫𝐝
 𝐒𝐊 𝐁𝐈𝐎𝐒𝐂𝐈𝐄𝐍𝐂𝐄 𝐀𝐬𝐭𝐫𝐚𝐙𝐞𝐧𝐞𝐜𝐚 / 𝐎𝐱𝐟𝐨𝐫𝐝
 𝐏𝐟𝐢𝐳𝐞𝐫 / 𝐁𝐢𝐨𝐍𝐓𝐞𝐜𝐡
 𝐂𝐨𝐯𝐢𝐬𝐡𝐢𝐞𝐥𝐝 ( 𝐒𝐞𝐫𝐮𝐦 𝐈𝐧𝐬𝐭𝐢𝐭𝐮𝐭𝐞 𝐨𝐟 𝐈𝐧𝐝𝐢𝐚 )
 𝐉𝐚𝐧𝐬𝐬𝐞𝐧 - 𝐉𝐨𝐡𝐧𝐬𝐨𝐧 & 𝐉𝐨𝐡𝐧𝐬𝐨𝐧
 𝐌𝐨𝐝𝐞𝐫𝐧𝐚

Completed the dose(s) at least 14 days prior departure

Must present the certificate to Disease Control Officer at International Communicable Disease Control.

𝐔𝐩𝐝𝐚𝐭𝐞𝐝 𝐫𝐞𝐠𝐮𝐥𝐚𝐭𝐢𝐨𝐧𝐬 𝐭𝐨 𝐞𝐧𝐭𝐞𝐫 𝐓𝐡𝐚𝐢𝐥𝐚𝐧𝐝 𝐚𝐧𝐝 𝐩𝐫𝐨𝐜𝐞𝐝𝐮𝐫𝐞𝐬 𝐨𝐟 𝐭𝐡𝐞 𝐪𝐮𝐚𝐫𝐚𝐧𝐭𝐢𝐧𝐞, 𝐞𝐟𝐟𝐞𝐜𝐭𝐢𝐯𝐞 𝐟𝐫𝐨𝐦 𝟏 𝐀𝐩𝐫𝐢𝐥 𝟐𝟎𝟐𝟏

1. From 1 April 2021, quarantine periods for travelers entering Thailand from the United States are as follows:

1.1 Quarantine period for travelers without vaccine certificate is reduced from 14 days to 10 days.

1.2 Travelers with vaccine certificate with the following conditions may be eligible to no less than 7-day quarantine:

1.2.1 Travelers vaccinated with the list of vaccine approved by the Ministry of Public Health of Thailand as follows: (as of 31 March 2021)

 𝐒𝐢𝐧𝐨𝐯𝐚𝐜
 𝐀𝐬𝐭𝐫𝐚𝐙𝐞𝐧𝐞𝐜𝐚 / 𝐎𝐱𝐟��𝐫𝐝
 𝐒𝐊 𝐁𝐈𝐎𝐒𝐂𝐈𝐄𝐍𝐂𝐄 𝐀𝐬𝐭𝐫𝐚𝐙𝐞𝐧𝐞𝐜𝐚 / 𝐎𝐱𝐟𝐨𝐫𝐝
 𝐏𝐟𝐢𝐳𝐞𝐫 / 𝐁𝐢𝐨𝐍𝐓𝐞𝐜𝐡
 𝐂𝐨𝐯𝐢𝐬𝐡𝐢𝐞𝐥𝐝 ( 𝐒𝐞𝐫𝐮𝐦 𝐈𝐧𝐬𝐭𝐢𝐭𝐮𝐭𝐞 𝐨𝐟 𝐈𝐧𝐝𝐢𝐚 )
 𝐉𝐚𝐧𝐬𝐬𝐞𝐧 - 𝐉𝐨𝐡𝐧𝐬𝐨𝐧 & 𝐉𝐨𝐡𝐧𝐬𝐨𝐧
 𝐌𝐨𝐝𝐞𝐫𝐧𝐚

1.2.2 Travelers must be vaccinated for more than 14 days before the traveling date.

1.2.3 Travelers must present the vaccine certificate (with an original paper or a printed copy) at the port of arrival.

The quarantine period will be determined by the Health Control officers upon arriving to Thailand.

2. 𝐅𝐨𝐫 𝐓𝐡𝐚𝐢 𝐧𝐚𝐭𝐢𝐨𝐧𝐚𝐥𝐬, both Fit to Fly certificate and a COVID-19 test result are no longer required to travel to Thailand (airlines and airport authorities may require passenger to present a COVID-19 test result, please check with airlines before departure).

𝐅𝐨𝐫 𝐧𝐨𝐧-𝐓𝐡𝐚𝐢 𝐧𝐚𝐭𝐢𝐨𝐧𝐚𝐥𝐬, only a medical certificate with a laboratory result indicating that COVID-19 is not detected, using RT-PCR method, issued no more than 72 hours before departure, is required.

For further information, please contact the Embassy through consular@thaiembdc.org or telephone numbers 202-640-5897 and 202-431-0882.

----------


## Buckaroo Banzai

Just try to time it so that when you leave Thailand again . you get back after October so that you wont have to deal with  the quarantine again 
that is if the don't change change their mind about quarantine free entrance after October.
We are planning the same , three months  in Thailand , then go to Greece for a couple of months, get back  Oct,2  LOL , and settle down until next summer. 
Good luck getting back to Thailand.  :Smile: 

PS: Seven big boxes of our stuff was shipped to Thailand yesterday, it would take a couple of months to get there, so we thought we give them a head start.

----------


## Buckaroo Banzai

> Well I'm working on what my mate had in November and what the hotel tell me I have.
> 
> The balcony is the best bit. I heard some bloke in another less salubrious ASQ hotel complaining that he didn't use his balcony because it was locked, but after a few days he phoned and asked them to unlock it.
> 
> They added a bt3,000 balcony charge to his bill.


You cant make shit like this up. TIT, 
I guess it must have been for the were and tear. LOL

----------


## S Landreth

> Just try to time it so that when you leave Thailand again .


Awful time of year to visit (or be in) Thailand is during their hot season. April, May and part of June. We go back mid-June. No one in their right mind would want to be in Thailand during their hot season.

----------


## harrybarracuda

> Awful time of year to visit (or be in) Thailand is during their hot season. April, May and part of June. We go back mid-June. No one in their right mind would want to be in Thailand during their hot season.


I take it you've never been to the sandpit then.

 :Smile:

----------


## Buckaroo Banzai

> Awful time of year to visit (or be in) Thailand is during their hot season. April, May and part of June. We go back mid-June. No one in their right mind would want to be in Thailand during their hot season.


Originally we were going to Greece for Easter, spend a few months there, and then come to Thailand. But they are having a Third wave , or is it forth wave? I am loosing track. of covid 19 and they are still locked down, so we had to reverse our travel plans. 
We consider staying in FL longer, but we are concerned that Thailand might get another wave of covid also. especially nor that there will be more people coming, and they might tighten up again. 
So we are coming while the coming is good LOL.

----------


## OhOh

> Thai governments communication skills are atrocious


It's always a sign of a civilised country that allows the government's officers to utilise their "interpretation" skills.

----------


## katie23

There's this vlogger on YT called  "Live Love Thailand" who did the quarantine in January or February. He stayed in his hotel for 15 nights, I think. His hotel had a balcony too - the room looked comfy enough (plus points for the balcony). He's been to Pattaya & Phuket recently, so if anyone's interested, have a look.

He doesn't answer what his nationality is - I'm guessing he's Eastern European. If someone watches, can you identify his accent? TIA.

----------


## harrybarracuda

> There's this vlogger on YT called  "Live Love Thailand" who did the quarantine in January or February. He stayed in his hotel for 15 nights, I think. His hotel had a balcony too - the room looked comfy enough (plus points for the balcony). He's been to Pattaya & Phuket recently, so if anyone's interested, have a look.
> 
> He doesn't answer what his nationality is - I'm guessing he's Eastern European. If someone watches, can you identify his accent? TIA.


Lots of people have done quarantine since it started, mainly people like mates of mine who work here and have Thai wives at home.

Up to now it has been difficult, because of the limited number of flights, but that is about to change with a sudden increase in demand (or I hope so, I have a flight on the 17th).

As for quarantine, it is all about doing research, reading reviews, or even better tapping up people you know.

One of my mates did his first ASQ in Bangkok and subsequently Pattaya. He described the accommodations as adequate.

The other one raved about his and that's the one I've gone for.

If you are looking for ASQ, do your homework and talk to the hotel to get everything in writing.

----------


## Buckaroo Banzai

> Lots of people have done quarantine since it started, mainly people like mates of mine who work here and have Thai wives at home.
> 
> Up to now it has been difficult, because of the limited number of flights, but that is about to change with a sudden increase in demand (or I hope so, I have a flight on the 17th).
> 
> As for quarantine, it is all about doing research, reading reviews, or even better tapping up people you know.
> 
> One of my mates did his first ASQ in Bangkok and subsequently Pattaya. He described the accommodations as adequate.
> 
> The other one raved about his and that's the one I've gone for.
> ...


Absolutely right Harry
No reason to reinvent the wheel. I looked at many different ASQ hotels and  in the descriptions and pictures they all sound and look good. Of course the would, you take a picture, if it does not look good you discard it and take another, until you have one that looks good. 
Reports from those who have been there, done that, and have nothing to gain from fudging the truth are worth their weight in gold. 
The hotel that was recemented to you looks real nice. I look forward to your stay there and your report.

----------


## OhOh

> No reason to reinvent the wheel


I presume you have looked through these two threads:

https://teakdoor.com/thai-visas-and-visa-runs/199679-im-home-my-repatriation-thailand-dubai.html?highlight=hotel (I'm home! My repatriation to Thailand from Dubai during the COVID-19 restrictions)


https://teakdoor.com/famous-threads/...ighlight=hotel (My post-lockdown commute back to work)

----------


## harrybarracuda

> I presume you have looked through these two threads


I presume you know everything changed this month, numbnuts.

----------


## harrybarracuda

Centrepoint Silom are really switched on.

Already got my updated ASQ letter.

----------


## Slick

^ If you haven’t been in bkk since covid started, you’ll be surprised how dead everything is in tourist areas & shit. The hospitality industry has tons of time for customers, if they are open that is. 

When you arrive it’ll be quick too and you’ll be surprised at how dead swampy is as well. It’s like the apocalypse. 

I kinda like it tbh.

----------


## harrybarracuda

> ^ If you haven’t been in bkk since covid started, you’ll be surprised how dead everything is in tourist areas & shit. The hospitality industry has tons of time for customers, if they are open that is. 
> 
> When you arrive it’ll be quick too and you’ll be surprised at how dead swampy is as well. It’s like the apocalypse. 
> 
> I kinda like it tbh.


I'm doing my ASQ and heading oop north to choke on the fumes. Unless it starts raining early, which hopefully it will.

----------


## OhOh

> I presume you know everything changed this month, numbnuts.


Everything, possibly for you.

However for the non tourists, the majority of TD members:

The visa requirements - no
The COE - possibly
The airline Check-in - no
The airport arrival experience no
Selecting a hotel - no
important things to take - no
three td members experience - no

They remain for those that have no knowledge of all the above ASQ life to refer  to if they so desire.

----------


## Slick

I’m looking to be back in June after a long ass trip offshore. After doing weeks and weeks and weeks of quarantine in several countries now, I’ve realized that I don’t need much in the room, or even care about the location. 

Just need a large tv that I can plug my Nvidia shield into, strong AC, solid internet, balcony and windows that open, and half-decent clean food. Clothes washer is good to pass the time doing laundry but not a requirement. 

I did 19 days straight in a Saudi shithole hotel with an old tv incompatible with my shield/Mac, windows that didn’t open, 2 twin beds, horrid internet, and disgusting food. About 4m x 4m square box. It was pretty fuckin bad. No housekeeping. No outside orders. 

Once Thailand’s COE process got streamlined it is really easy by comparison.

----------


## harrybarracuda

> Everything, possibly for you.
> 
> However for the non tourists, the majority of TD members:
> 
> The visa requirements - no
> The COE - possibly
> The airline Check-in - no
> The airport arrival experience no
> Selecting a hotel - no
> ...


The simplest advice for anyone wanting to travel to Thailand right now is to log into the COE website, enter the visa type and let the system tell you the current requirements. And definitely not to listen to Hoohoo.

----------


## harrybarracuda

> I’m looking to be back in June after a long ass trip offshore. After doing weeks and weeks and weeks of quarantine in several countries now, I’ve realized that I don’t need much in the room, or even care about the location. 
> 
> Just need a large tv that I can plug my Nvidia shield into, strong AC, solid internet, balcony and windows that open, and half-decent clean food. Clothes washer is good to pass the time doing laundry but not a requirement. 
> 
> I did 19 days straight in a Saudi shithole hotel with an old tv incompatible with my shield/Mac, windows that didn’t open, 2 twin beds, horrid internet, and disgusting food. About 4m x 4m square box. It was pretty fuckin bad. No housekeeping. No outside orders. 
> 
> Once Thailand’s COE process got streamlined it is really easy by comparison.



That's why I got a nice room at the Centrepoint. They have a good menu for the whole week, but if there is anything I don't fancy, I can order from Tops downstairs, or use FoodPanda, etc.

They really have their act together.

----------


## naptownmike

Are international flights landing in Chiang Mai now or just Bangkok? Before the covid Korean Air had direct flights to Chiang Mai it would have been great to save 5 hours driving from BKK.

We are thinking about a trip back in June or July to set up a few things before our move at the end of this year.

7 days quarantine is still pretty long but what can you do.

----------


## Buckaroo Banzai

> Are international flights landing in Chiang Mai now or just Bangkok? Before the covid Korean Air had direct flights to Chiang Mai it would have been great to save 5 hours driving from BKK.
> 
> We are thinking about a trip back in June or July to set up a few things before our move at the end of this year.
> 
> 7 days quarantine is still pretty long but what can you do.


We were originally thinking of doing our quarantine in Chiang Mai, since we have never been there, but changed our minds a bought tickets to BKK
But when I did a search from Orlando FL to Chiang Mai I found a reasonable one way flight with Japan Airlines for $797
I guess it all depends what country you are flying from. If you are in the US , search Cheapo Air, as their name implies LOL they usualy have the best prices, and if you call them their agents are very accommodating. 
Cheap Flights, Hotels & Car Rentals - CheapOair

----------


## harrybarracuda

> Are international flights landing in Chiang Mai now or just Bangkok? Before the covid Korean Air had direct flights to Chiang Mai it would have been great to save 5 hours driving from BKK.
> 
> We are thinking about a trip back in June or July to set up a few things before our move at the end of this year.
> 
> 7 days quarantine is still pretty long but what can you do.


I don't think there are any direct international flights into CNX, and even if there are the last time I checked there are no ASQ hotels there.

That might change in the coming days of course.

But why do you need to drive there? There are several airlines flying every day.

I've booked a flight on Thai Smile, but Nok Air and Bangkok Airways are flying there as well.

----------


## Buckaroo Banzai

> I don't think there are any direct international flights into CNX,


That's correct every flight I checked out flew into BKK and connected  to Chiang Mai , which is part of the reason we decided against it. 
Last we checked for hotels There was one on their list of ASQ facilities in Chiang Mai ( BP Chiang Mai Hotel จำนวน 130 ห้อง)   , but you would have to give them a call directly because I could not find any additional information on their website, 
I am sure in the coming weeks there will be plenty ASQs in Chiang Mai  taking advantage of the opportunity.

----------


## naptownmike

Thanks all good points. 

We would be flying from Washington DC and as you both said there are better choices arriving at BKK now. 

Before there was a direct flight from Seoul to Chiang Mai but that's all over now sadly. That would have been convenient as our house in in Tak. If we come I'll stick with Bangkok as it is all set up for everything.

thanks

----------


## Buckaroo Banzai

> Thanks all good points. 
> 
> We would be flying from Washington DC and as you both said there are better choices arriving at BKK now. 
> 
> Before there was a direct flight from Seoul to Chiang Mai but that's all over now sadly. That would have been convenient as our house in in Tak. If we come I'll stick with Bangkok as it is all set up for everything.
> 
> thanks


 We will be flying from Miami,
Check out Quatar airlines, on CeapOair , the were having the best attinuaty (23: 50 hr flight time)

IMO after being on the road for over 24 hours, you will be trashed and jetlagged for a couple of days anyway. That only leaves you with 5 days, and then you would want to go home anyway. Plenty of time for going places after that , when you don't need to quarantine.

----------


## OhOh

*Some options today:

Miami - Bangkok*

Duration: 25h 50m

Miami > Atlanta - Delta

Atlanta > Seoul - Korean Air

 Seoul - Bangkok - Korean Air

Mid week mid May US$ 1,188 one way

Easy booking with Kiwi.com

*Miami - Bangkok*

Duration: 26h 10m

Miami > Boston - Delta

Boston > Seoul - Korean Air

 Seoul - Bangkok - Korean Air

Mid week mid June US$ 1,148 one way

Booking

----------


## Buckaroo Banzai

> *Some options today:
> 
> Miami - Bangkok*
> 
> Duration: 25h 50m
> 
> Miami > Atlanta - Delta
> 
> Atlanta > Seoul - Korean Air
> ...


I like to use CheapOair because it also gives you alternate dates or near by airports to find the best price or duration. It is a very useful function  when your dates are flexible. 
So for May 4th it found me the following flight with a 3 hour layover in Doha , For a flight from east coast of the US I try to get a flight with at least a couple of hours layover, I gives me a chance to stretch my legs, and I don't have to run like crazy to make my connection.

----------


## harrybarracuda

I'm guessing the ol' chinkies have been whinging again as the useless Sinopharm vaccine has been added to the list.

----------


## harrybarracuda

^ 67 hours? Fuck that.

----------


## aging one

> ^ 67 hours? Fuck that.


read carefully, Up to......

His flight seems to be 24 hours..

----------


## cyrille

> 3 hour layover in Doha


Doha airport has been expanded fairly recently and is pretty good.

Limited food options, though.

----------


## harrybarracuda

> read carefully, Up to......
> 
> His flight seems to be 24 hours..



Do you know what "+2 days" means on a flight booking/ticket?

----------


## harrybarracuda

> Doha airport has been expanded fairly recently and is pretty good.
> 
> Limited food options, though.


Limited drink options too in Ramadhan. I nearly got into trouble there for drinking half a bottle of vodka on a long layover in the smoking lounge. They kept bringing me tonic when I asked, took them a while to cotton on....

 :Smile:

----------


## lom

> Do you know what "+2 days" means on a flight booking/ticket?


In this case it means IF his first flight is arriving too late for him to catch his connection flight then there will be another one 2 days later..

----------


## harrybarracuda

> In this case it means IF his first flight is arriving too late for him to catch his connection flight then there will be another one 2 days later..


Fuck that shit.

----------


## Shutree

> Do you know what "+2 days" means on a flight booking/ticket?


That 67 hours business is confusing. I guess the +2 days must be correct, you leave Miami in the night of Day #1, arrive in the Middle East the next day, Day #2, then layover, then fly overnight again to arrive in BKK in the morning of Day #3.

----------


## Shutree

I have flown into CNX direct from Macau, although Macau is not exactly an international hub and won't help anyone here even if the route is still operating. The return flight was crammed with low-rent Chinese tour groups doing a circuit, people struggling to get oversized bags out of the overhead lockers while we were still moving on the runway after touchdown. Urgh.

----------


## Slick

> Doha airport has been expanded fairly recently and is pretty good.
> 
> Limited food options, though.


Went through there Feb 13. Bought a lounge pass on the Qatar Airways site and it was good. Open bar. Good buffet. Good coffee. Fast WiFi. No lie had the whole back end of the plane to myself, laid out in the center 5 seats in economy from BKK. 

No restaurants open to speak of, but all the duty free shit was open. Bought 2 lottery tickets for a Ferrari while I was there and didn’t win, unfortunately. 

People with covid paranoia/hysterics/bossiness might want to take some Xanax before they go. Nobody was really masking at all, even on the plane.

----------


## Buckaroo Banzai

> That 67 hours business is confusing. I guess the +2 days must be correct, you leave Miami in the night of Day #1, arrive in the Middle East the next day, Day #2, then layover, then fly overnight again to arrive in BKK in the morning of Day #3.


Yea Flying Miami to Doha, to BKK is going  against the sun , and by arrival time you have lost 12 hrs. so given that the flight is one day long (24 hrs) plus the 12 you lost equals Two days. 
I always get confused also.
The picture I posted was from a quick search I made at the time of the conversation we were having to see what was available then. I had purchased my flight a couple of  days earlier through an agent because to purchase the flight through the website you need a valid Passport, and my wife's  passport is expired, and the Embassy is not making any appointment for renewals for three months. so they are giving her an emergency authorization to fly to Thailand, but for that they needed a ticket number and a travel date. I also needed the Ticket # to apply for a Non Imm type O visa. 
Interesting days we are living in. Below is a picture of our actual ticket.
 3 hour layover in this instance is perfect IMO, it decreases the chance of missing our connecting flight and having to sleep with the camels (I hate it when that happens , they snore something terrible) . We don't have to run from one side of the airport to the other to make our connection, and It gives us a chance to stretch  our legs after almost 15 hrs in a plane.

----------


## harrybarracuda

> Open bar.


Soft drinks only in Ramadhan, although I have hinted at the trick to get round it.

----------


## harrybarracuda

> It gives us a chance to streak our legs


Is that some sort of weird fetish thing?

----------


## Buckaroo Banzai

> Is that some sort of weird fetish thing?


Brother you don't know the half of it. LOL

You all need to excuse my typing. I used to speed type , but as I get older me hands drift , not to mention my brain and mind, so I either look at the keyboard, and miss what I type in the screen, or look at the screen , type nonsense then have to go back and correct half the words. The spell check gives me three options, but they are too small to see, so it is Eeny, Meeny, Miny, Moe. And if I wear reading glasses the computer screen  is too far to see . Either way I am screwed.
Anyway, I don't like to wear reading glasses , because once you start , it is down hill from there.  
So from now on , with every post I make  I will provide a deciphering Key LOL

----------


## harrybarracuda

> Brother you don't know the half of it. LOL
> 
> You all need to excuse my typing. I used to speed type , but as I get older me hands drift , not to mention my brain and mind, so I either look at the keyboard, and miss what I type in the screen, or look at the screen , type nonsense then have to go back and correct half the words. The spell check gives me three options, but they are too small to see, so it is Eeny, Meeny, Miny, Moe. And if I wear reading glasses the computer screen  is too far to see . Either way I am screwed.
> Anyway, I don't like to wear reading glasses , because once you start , it is down hill from there.  
> So from now on , with every post I make  I will provide a deciphering Key LOL


It's that autocollect, it's a kipper.

----------


## Buckaroo Banzai

> It's that autocollect, it's a kipper.


Very funny  :smiley laughing:

----------


## happynz

Any idea about this? Any problems doing a self-transfer (going through immigration, collect bags, and go straight upstairs to check into my Malaysia Airlines flight) ? I'm not hanging about Thailand, just transiting through Suvarnabhumi. I really don't want to deal with CoE, insurance, or anything else.

----------


## cyrille

Once you've gone through immigration you are a visitor to Thailand.

----------


## happynz

Yeah, I get that part. I just am hoping there won't be a whole bunch of extra hoops to jump through seeing as how I'm not really even leaving the airport.

----------


## Slick

^ I would be surprised if they even let you board the flight to bkk, and if they did, Thailand wouldn’t allow you through immigration without all the coe shit.

----------


## harrybarracuda

> Yeah, I get that part. I just am hoping there won't be a whole bunch of extra hoops to jump through seeing as how I'm not really even leaving the airport.


First, I would check with the first airline if you can check your bags all the way through to your destination.

The Thais are a moody bunch of fuckers. Sometimes I've just strolled from arrival to departure gate, picking up a boarding pass on the way.

Other times there is a sour-faced trout at the escalator who forces you to go through immigration and back out again (I think this is just to get "tourist" numbers up). Obviously for you that will be a problem.

These people have an "in" with immigration. Maybe drop them an email and see if they can solve your problem for you.

Bangkok Airport Fast track Immigration service with VIP Meet & Greet service.

----------


## runker

> I'm guessing the ol' chinkies have been whinging again as the useless Sinopharm vaccine has been added to the list.


It is the same shot they gave my niece who is a pharmacist in hospital in a government hospital.

----------


## cyrille

> Yeah, I get that part.


I guess I should have added 'with all that implies'.  :Very Happy: 

Being allowed to mix with general pop. at the airport renders all the other precautions pretty much a waste of time.

However, on reflection it would be fairly consistent if you could pay for the service Harriet linked to in order to get around the restrictions. Often that's the way services like this work - like paying agents for visas.

Basically it would involve a bribe paid by the service provider.

I'd still be really surprised if it's possible, but that wouldn't be the first time Thailand has surprised me.  :Very Happy: 

If you can do it then they won't be guaranteeing it in advance, and you'll be taking a big gamble so you'd need to reconcile yourself to that.

----------


## OhOh

> I would be surprised if they even let you board the flight to bkk


 From IATA:
_
"1. Until 31 May 2021, passengers and airline crew are not allowed to enter and transit."

_Followed by a list of categories the rule does not apply to.

IATA - International Travel Document News

Which suggests as Slick posted, if you're not on the list, you're not going anywhere.

----------


## harrybarracuda

Even the golf cart people can't fix this I would think. You need to talk to your airline. Did you buy the second leg separately? Because if you can't check your bags through I suspect big pomplem.




> Guidelines for International Flights with Transit/Transfer Passengers at Suvarnabhumi International Airport 
> (Effective from 1 Mar 2021)
> 
> 
> According to the Notification of the Civil Aviation Authority of Thailand on Conditions for Aircraft Permission to Enter Thailand (No. 5),  for aircraft operating the international flight with transit/transfer passengers, which has come into force from 1 March B.E. 2564 (2021), in conformance with the resolution of the meeting of the Centre for COVID-19 Situation Administration (CCSA) No. 3/2564 on 22 February B.E. 2564 (2021), the Civil Aviation Authority of Thailand (CAAT) hereby issues the following guidelines:
> 
> 
> 
> International flights with transit/transfer passengers shall be permitted only at Suvarnabhumi International Airport;Each passenger shall possess the complete set of the relevant documents which are:
> ...


Update On Bangkok’s Suvarnabhumi Airport International Transit Passengers Regulations As Per March 1, 2021 '-' LoyaltyLobby

----------


## harrybarracuda

Or a pretty picture:

----------


## happynz

^ Thx, Harry. That's good info.

----------


## happynz

> Did you buy the second leg separately? Because if you can't check your bags through I suspect big pomplem.


The flight was booked through a travel agent. It's a bit complicated as we're flying on to New Zealand and with the wife in Thailand, the daughter returning to New Zealand from her studies in the US, and me being in the Middle East. It was bit tricky trying to get all three of us on the final leg to New Zealand. Normally I wouldn't be so fussed about arriving at different times, but with the Managed Isolation Quarantine accommodation so tight, I wanted to avoid a screw up with the three of us arriving at different times if not different days.

Edit: As I understand it now, I'll have to buy insurance (around 4500 baht for myself and maybe not the daughter if she gets off her backside and renews her Thai passport) and we get CoE from the Thai Embassy and I'll have the Covid tests already because we can't fly to New Zealand without 'em.

----------


## harrybarracuda

I would stress again the need to contact the airline, because they are the ones who would have to fly you back to your origin airport if you are not permitted entry, which is why they may not even let you board.

Even if you are good to go with COE and vaccine, you are still looking at 7 days in quarantine if you enter Thailand. 

But notice the bit bottom left of that poster: It seems to me that the air operator (I assume that means airline) is supposed to submit their transit/transfer plans to Swampy before the flight. If they've been operating a while they should be able to tell you exactly what you need just to get off one plane and get on another.

If you're all going to end up in the same Kiwi quarantine, I really wouldn't fuss about whether you all arrive at the same time and focus on getting there first.

 :Smile: 

P.S. If you do need insurance, Look at AXA Thailand, they have a "Sawasdee" policy for foreigners that meets COE requirements. Minimum is 30 days and it looks like that costs Bt2,700 (Cost me about Bt4,900 for the 60 day).

COVID insurance for Thailand'&#39;'s foreign visitor... :: AXA Thailand

----------


## harrybarracuda

> It is the same shot they gave my niece who is a pharmacist in hospital in a government hospital.



Poor niece.

----------


## happynz

Green owed, Harry.

----------


## happynz

Update: not that anyone here would or should give a shit, but Malaysia Airlines cancelled our flight to New Zealand  a bloody eleven-and-a-half weeks out "due to recent developments/movement control restrictions enacted to curb the spread of the Covid-19 pandemic." Has some new Covid-19 event kicked off in Malaysia or New Zealand that I'm not aware of?

At any rate, if you are thinking of booking with Malaysia Airlines, think twice. It's a pity because I've always have had  generally good experiences with them both on the ground and in the air.

----------


## Buckaroo Banzai

> Update: not that anyone here would or should give a shit, but Malaysia Airlines cancelled our flight to New Zealand  a bloody eleven-and-a-half weeks out "due to recent developments/movement control restrictions enacted to curb the spread of the Covid-19 pandemic." Has some new Covid-19 event kicked off in Malaysia or New Zealand that I'm not aware of?
> 
> At any rate, if you are thinking of booking with Malaysia Airlines, think twice. It's a pity because I've always have had  generally good experiences with them both on the ground and in the air.


Sorry to hear that.
Traveling now days has become a nigh mare.  Hope you get together with your family soon.

----------


## marcusb

> P.S. If you do need insurance, Look at AXA Thailand, they have a "Sawasdee" policy for foreigners that meets COE requirements. Minimum is 30 days and it looks like that costs Bt2,700 (Cost me about Bt4,900 for the 60 day).
> 
> COVID insurance for Thailand'&#39;'s foreign visitor... :: AXA Thailand



Spoke with them when I was considering going back. The big trouble with insurance policies is many will not cover a stay in hospital if asymptomatic. AXA will, and there is a good rep in BKK who will handle things.  Good luck

----------


## harrybarracuda

> Spoke with them when I was considering going back. The big trouble with insurance policies is many will not cover a stay in hospital if asymptomatic. AXA will, and there is a good rep in BKK who will handle things.  Good luck


Why do you need to stay in hospital if you are asymptomatic? To get out of government quarantine?

----------


## harrybarracuda

> Update: not that anyone here would or should give a shit, but Malaysia Airlines cancelled our flight to New Zealand  a bloody eleven-and-a-half weeks out "due to recent developments/movement control restrictions enacted to curb the spread of the Covid-19 pandemic." Has some new Covid-19 event kicked off in Malaysia or New Zealand that I'm not aware of?
> 
> At any rate, if you are thinking of booking with Malaysia Airlines, think twice. It's a pity because I've always have had  generally good experiences with them both on the ground and in the air.


Well that's a pisser.

But at least they didn't let you down at the last minute.

----------


## Buckaroo Banzai

Wife now wants to cancel out travel plans, she says, that they just announced that anyone traveling from Bangkok to Khon Kaen has to quarantine at home for 14 days. 
Has anyone heard anything like that?  
I cant believe that , first you are vaccinated, then you quarantine for 7 days and then go home and quarantine 14 more days.  But trying arguing with my wife.

----------


## cyrille

How closely would you expect that to be monitored, if so?

I'd say 'not at all'.

----------


## Seekingasylum

> Wife now wants to cancel out travel plans, she says, that they just announced that anyone traveling from Bangkok to Khon Kaen has to quarantine at home for 14 days. 
> Has anyone heard anything like that?  
> I cant believe that , first you are vaccinated, then you quarantine for 7 days and then go home and quarantine 14 more days.  But trying arguing with my wife.


Er, which bit of ' vaccination does not prevent infection or your ability to transmit the virus, it simply prevents the development of symptoms that might otherwise require hospitalisation and life support therapy' do you not understand.

In light of the recent outbreaks it would be sensible to curtail all travel out of Bangkok and between chanwats.

Frankly, I think it will only be a matter of time before Thailand and Malaysia are placed on a 'no-fly' list by other countries.

----------


## lom

> I cant believe that , first you are vaccinated, then you quarantine for 7 days and then go home and quarantine 14 more days.


I can also not believe that, I have not seen any limitations for local travel.




> But trying arguing with my wife.


Well that's your problem!  :Smile:

----------


## Seekingasylum

I see that Buriram has imposed a 14-day quarantine requirement on travellers from current red zones, including Bangkok, but if they submit to a rapid test ( 600 baht ) that shows a negative result then they can proceed unhindered.

----------


## Slick

> I see that Buriram has imposed a 14-day quarantine requirement on travellers from current red zones, including Bangkok, but if they submit to a rapid test ( 600 baht ) that shows a negative result then they can proceed unhindered.


Thats at the buriram airport, and it’s been like that off and on for months now. Oddly Buriram has had some of the more strict travel rules. 

Fly in from don muang and they have a rapid covid test station after you walk off the plane. 

FYI it’s sort of elective. If you tell them you are not staying in Buriram then you can avoid the test. I flew through there 5-6 times during covid.

----------


## Slick

> Wife now wants to cancel out travel plans, she says, that they just announced that anyone traveling from Bangkok to Khon Kaen has to quarantine at home for 14 days. 
> Has anyone heard anything like that?  
> I cant believe that , first you are vaccinated, then you quarantine for 7 days and then go home and quarantine 14 more days.  But trying arguing with my wife.


LOL 

Dude tell your wife to calm down. First of all nobody is going to even check you when you travel. Second, if anyone does you’ll have proof of vaccination, proof of multiple covid tests, and proof that you JUST left quarantine. You’ll be cleaner than anyone already in Thailand lmfao. 

I can guarantee you’ll have zero issue and this should be the least concern. 

Once you get to Thailand you’ll see that what you read in the media and what’s happening in the ground is completely different.

----------


## OhOh

> First of all nobody is going to even check you when you travel.


I can guarantee you’ll have zero issue and this should be the least concern.[/QUOTE]
Last December when travelling from a Bangkok ASQ to Trat province via a Blue Bus, everyone was asked to confirm their destination address and phone number.

----------


## cyrille

> Frankly, I think it will only be a matter of time before Thailand and Malaysia are placed on a 'no-fly' list by other countries.


So they'd go from being one of the countries with the most successful strategies for combatting the spread of the virus to ... a pariah state.

You might actually prefer that, you're now so far gone.

----------


## Shutree

> Wife now wants to cancel out travel plans, she says, that they just announced that anyone traveling from Bangkok to Khon Kaen has to quarantine at home for 14 days. 
> Has anyone heard anything like that?  
> I cant believe that , first you are vaccinated, then you quarantine for 7 days and then go home and quarantine 14 more days.  But trying arguing with my wife.



I have not heard specifically about KK, certainly some provinces are imposing local restrictions from time to time. Even if you are vaccinated and asymptomatic it isn't certain that you could not infect others with a strain you might pick up in Bangkok. Once back in KK there might not be an official enforcement process but the jungle drums and the village heads will be quick to respond to any infractions.

My feeling is that Thailand has done a good job or been lucky so far. As the financial advisors say: Past performance is no guarantee of future performance. I think we are just about holding things together, it could spiral quickly out of control without the masses being vaccinated. Or not, we might all be fine.

The gf and I have cancelled our plans for domestic Songkran travel. We live in an area that is virtually Covid-free and she doesn't want to risk travelling and mixing with other travellers.

----------


## Mendip

When I did my ASQ back in January, Bangkok was a red zone and Korat was I believe either yellow or orange. My understanding then was that if I travelled direct from ASQ to Korat there was no need to isolate, etc. 

As I spent a few days in Bangkok after my quarantine before returning home I tried to do the right thing in Korat and report to the local medical authorities, as per regulations, but after walking around the government offices for an hour no-one had a clue what we were on about so we gave up. The local chief also had no idea what we were trying to do.

And as for self quarantine/isolation at home... that's pretty much my life here anyway. My only concern was having a child at school, thinking she would be forced to stay at home also, but the school said there was no problem (as per the regulations at the time). 

BB... to be honest I wouldn't really worry about it and carry on as planned.

----------


## lom

^
I'm not quite sure that he can handle not having anything to worry about..

----------


## aging one

There are no travel restrictions inside Thailand at this time. BB between you and your wife you may worry each other to death. Jai yen yen.  My wife had an accident and fell up in Pakchong Nakorn Ratchasima on Friday. She is better now but spent 4 nights in a Bangkok hospital. We have to go up Saturday to pick up her car. Other than its hard to get tickets at this time I see no problems getting a bus or train up there on Saturday staying the night and coming home on Sunday.

----------


## Seekingasylum

> So they'd go from being one of the countries with the most successful strategies for combatting the spread of the virus to ... a pariah state.
> 
> You might actually prefer that, you're now so far gone.


Are you menopausal now or are you not getting your hormone jabs?

Portugal was until recently a no-fly country vis-a-vis travel to the UK, you silly twat. Pariah state, my arse. You silly neurotic pillock. It reflects trends and there it is.

Seems they have had a re-think about songkran and all places of entertainment in 40 odd chanwats including Bangkok have been ordered to close as from tomorrow for two weeks.

Alcohol sold in restaurants and by retail outlets has not been mentioned but.......

----------


## harrybarracuda

A little bit of confusion from the embassy. I phoned to ask if there was any progress in my (completed) COE being approved, and was told I should probaby fly Emirates as they are the only airline available to me that they consider 100% unlikely to change or cancel flights. Now they tell me.

So I changed it and asked what I should do, and was told I should simply edit my COE to add the new flight.

Of course, I had to point out that you can't edit your fully-submitted COE until it is approved, which has now sent them off scratching their heads trying to work out what to do.

I  :Smlove2:  Thailand.

----------


## Buckaroo Banzai

> There are no travel restrictions inside Thailand at this time. BB between you and your wife you may worry each other to death. Jai yen yen.  My wife had an accident and fell up in Pakchong Nakorn Ratchasima on Friday. She is better now but spent 4 nights in a Bangkok hospital. We have to go up Saturday to pick up her car. Other than its hard to get tickets at this time I see no problems getting a bus or train up there on Saturday staying the night and coming home on Sunday.


I am sorry about your wife. and glad she is feeling well enough for you to pick her up. I hope she has a quick and complete recovery. 
I posted the same question about KK quarantine at the Khon Kaen expat FB group page and got pretty much the same answers you all were so kind to give me. That since I had quarantined already , I should not be worried. But they did confirm that  late yesterday, Khon Kaen has enacted travel restrictions from red zones that Included  Bangkok.  I understand that it makes no difference and that you will pickup your wife just the same, as I would mine, but you might want to check before you go so that you might want to take appropriate  precautions., such as that If you have other people going with you, you might change that. Also I was told that if you submit to a  rapid covid test you are exempt. 
Anyway, good luck to you and your family.

----------


## Buckaroo Banzai

> ^
> I'm not quite sure that he can handle not having anything to worry about..


I am worried you might be right.

----------


## aging one

> I should not be worried. But they did confirm that late yesterday, Khon Kaen has enacted travel restrictions from red zones that Included Bangkok. I understand that it makes no difference and that you will pickup your wife just the same, as I would mine, but you might want to check before you go so that you might want to take appropriate precautions., such as that If you have other people going with you, you might change that. Also I was told that if you submit to a rapid covid test you are exempt.
> Anyway, good luck to you and your family.


Neither the wife or I have seen those reports . Perhaps your wife is more connected. But right back to you, best of luck getting all the details taken care of and issued, then the long flight and quarantine. But finally you will be here vaccinated and feeling good. Went to the train station late today and got tickets up to Pakchong at 630am Saturday morning. So easy to come back the same day. We enquired if any covid restrictions in Thailand were in place. She looked on her computer and said perhaps in Buri Ram if arriving by air.

----------


## Buckaroo Banzai

> Neither the wife or I have seen those reports . Perhaps your wife is more connected. But right back to you, best of luck getting all the details taken care of and issued, then the long flight and quarantine. But finally you will be here vaccinated and feeling good. Went to the train station late today and got tickets up to Pakchong at 630am Saturday morning. So easy to come back the same day. We enquired if any covid restrictions in Thailand were in place. She looked on her computer and said perhaps in Buri Ram if arriving by air.


The below posted at the Khon Kaen FB page , I had the wife read it to me, and it seems she over reacted a bit,
Khon Kaen City : ขอนแก่นซิตี้ - Home | Facebook 
If I understand it right, it says that if you come back from a red zone, you have to visit the village nurse, get tested and  perhaps self quarantine. or stay away from people for a while. No problem for me I have been staying away from people all my life. LOL

----------


## Mendip

^ And if you go to see the village nurse she won't have a clue why you're there.

You're treating this place like a proper country... never forget these guys couldn't organise a piss up in a brewery.

----------


## Buckaroo Banzai

> ^ And if you go to see the village nurse she won't have a clue why you're there.
> 
> You're treating this place like a proper country... never forget these guys couldn't organise a piss up in a brewery.


I can only report what I know, and since I don't read Thai , I am not even sure that's what it says . 
As far a organizing, they seem to have done a much better job of it, than the organizing geniuses back here in the US,

----------


## harrybarracuda

It seems today's ticket shenanigans did the trick. I am now the proud owner of a COE.

One -ve PCR test and I'm good to go.

Correction:




> Entry to Thailand1. After the receipt of COE, please prepare the additional documents to declare at the check-in counter as follows
> 1.1 Passport and valid Thai visa/ re-entry permit (if required)1.2 Certificate of Entry (COE)1.3 Medical certificate with a laboratory result indicating that COVID-19 is not detected, using RT-PCR test, issued within 72 hours before departure (in case of connecting flights, before embarkation from initial port).1.4 Insurance or letter from employer guaranteeing that the insurance company or employer will cover a minimum of 100,000 USD of medical costs incurred by the applicant in Thailand, including medical costs in the event that applicant contracts COVID-19 (The insurance must cover the total duration of stay in Thailand)1.5 T.8 Form (Health Declaration Form). You can download T.8 Form at 0 T.8 form.pdf - Google Drive* Documents (1.3) (1.4) (1.5) must be in English or Thai only. Certified translations into English or Thai are acceptable in the case that the original copy is in a foreign language.2. Please download and register Thailand Plus application. Download manual :: click3. The abovementioned documents in (1 ) and Thailand Plus application in (2) must be declared to the immigration and disease control officers once the passenger has arrived in Thailand.


I can't believe they are hosting an official government form on Google fucking Drive.

 :Smile:

----------


## Slick

^How detailed and specific was your insurance document?

My last one didn’t even mention covid or Thailand at all and it was accepted but i was nervous about it.

----------


## CalEden

I purchased Covid Insurance for: 
*You made a payment of 3,840.00 THB to Dhipaya Insurance Public Company Limited (covid)*I'm a little nervous about it now only received a receipt no certificate. Anybody familiar with this company. The letterhead had 2C2P.

----------


## Buckaroo Banzai

> ^How detailed and specific was your insurance document?
> 
> My last one didn’t even mention covid or Thailand at all and it was accepted but I was nervous about it.


Yea , my letter  from BCBS does not say anything about Thailand, but does say "Covers Internationally" What I don't understand is why you have to give the certificate when you arrive there, You already gave them the certificate when you applied For COE , and if it was inadequate they would not have issued a COE, so since you have a COE it is obvious that you also have covid insurance.

----------


## harrybarracuda

> ^How detailed and specific was your insurance document?
> 
> My last one didn’t even mention covid or Thailand at all and it was accepted but i was nervous about it.


I used AXA Thailand's "Sawasdee" policy which is quite specific and is designed to be COE friendly.

Purchased online and official looking certificate in your email in a flash.

----------


## harrybarracuda

> I purchased Covid Insurance for: 
> *You made a payment of 3,840.00 THB to Dhipaya Insurance Public Company Limited (covid)*
> 
> I'm a little nervous about it now only received a receipt no certificate. Anybody familiar with this company. The letterhead had 2C2P.


How did you purchase it? Have you contacted them? What is "2C2P"?

----------


## harrybarracuda

> Yea , my letter  from BCBS does not say anything about Thailand, but does say "Covers Internationally" What I don't understand is why you have to give the certificate when you arrive there, You already gave them the certificate when you applied For COE , and if it was inadequate they would not have issued a COE, so since you have a COE it is obvious that you also have covid insurance.


Mate the single most important piece of advice I can give you is to PRINT OUT EVERYTHING and carry it with you.

Even though they said you do not require Fit-to-Fly, I have printed out the embassy notice with letterhead that states exactly that - and highlighted it.

You never know what arsehole you might be dealing with, he might have found out his wife is shagging the neighbour the morning you arrive, and be looking to take it out on anyone who has made the slightest error.

It simply isn't worth worrying about, if they want paper they get paper.

----------


## OhOh

> What I don't understand is why you have to give the certificate when you arrive there,


Your airline at departure/transit airports, your arriving airport (multiple times) and finally your ASQ hotel will inspect/tick them all off.

Thais adore paperwork for their files. 

As I suggested in Mendip's return thread, take copies of everything requested.

----------


## Buckaroo Banzai

> Mate the single most important piece of advice I can give you is to PRINT OUT EVERYTHING and carry it with you.
> 
> Even though they said you do not require Fit-to-Fly, I have printed out the embassy notice with letterhead that states exactly that - and highlighted it.
> 
> You never know what arsehole you might be dealing with, he might have found out his wife is shagging the neighbour the morning you arrive, and be looking to take it out on anyone who has made the slightest error.
> 
> It simply isn't worth worrying about, if they want paper they get paper.


Yes indeed. Good advice , I will make copies of everything ,and make a file folder , I  will Also  take pictures of everything  inclusion Embassy requirements from their website.  and save them in my phone.

----------


## Mendip

My paperwork was checked at check-in, before boarding and again at several stations at BKK on arrival. And not just the CoE, also proof of insurance, PCR test, ASQ booking etc. I would make at least two copies because the potential for losing paperwork at the scrum at Suvarnabhumi was big.

Make sure you have a pen handy. My flight had no TM6 landing cards, maybe because I think many planes are doing combined and varied destinations now, but I always keep a few spare TM6 cards anyway. Having that filled out let me jump a huge scrum of people filling these forms at the first station on arrival at BKK.

I have international Bupa insurance but got them to issue me with a separate certificate clearly stating Covid was covered, and to what amount.

----------


## harrybarracuda

> My paperwork was checked at check-in, before boarding and again at several stations at BKK on arrival. And not just the CoE, also proof of insurance, PCR test, ASQ booking etc. I would make at least two copies because the potential for losing paperwork at the scrum at Suvarnabhumi was big.
> 
> Make sure you have a pen handy. My flight had no TM6 landing cards, maybe because I think many planes are doing combined and varied destinations now, but I always keep a few spare TM6 cards anyway. Having that filled out let me jump a huge scrum of people filling these forms at the first station on arrival at BKK.
> 
> I have international Bupa insurance but got them to issue me with a separate certificate clearly stating Covid was covered, and to what amount.


That's a good call, thankfully I have a TM6 as well, so I will fill that out along with the T8 before I fly.

----------


## Buckaroo Banzai

I am beginning to to become a little paranoid, and think this is all a big cosmic conspiracy to prevent me from leaving the USA
Since I built the house in Thailand and decided to  retire, there seems to be nothing but road blocks.
 Embassy wont issue income letter,  Covid travel restrictions, medical insurance, Quarantines, smoke pollution, pestilence , Locust, LOL
Greece had the lowest covid cases in Europe, we decide to go there, covid explodes and now they have some of the highest, and they are on a lock down. 
Then Thailand is doing very good with controlling covid. So we say, "Ok we will not go to Greece , we will go to Thailand" 
First we need to fill a thousand impossible forms, and get a million permissions, then when we are about to get all we need, Covid explodes in Thailand too.
Perhaps countries should pay me not to go there.  :yerman:   or are you guys faking it must to keep me away?

----------


## CalEden

> How did you purchase it? Have you contacted them? What is "2C2P"?


I found it online.  I just wanted covid specific insurance only, since I buy travelers insurrance in the US that includes medical, dental, a million dollar air ambulance evacuation and other travel related insurrance. I'll soon find out, I submitted the letter with my visa application.

2C2P is the Company I bought it through. I only got a receipt for payment from them which included a policy # and coverage amount. No certificate and it's been 3 days now. So a little nervous about it.

I mailed my passport to the LA consulate this morning. Now to work on my COE. I purchased my airfare yesterday. I usually fly EVA, nervous about the tensions between Taiwan and China. Qatar just started flying out of Seattle and some pretty good prices on Biz, although a lot longer trip. Just more time to drink it up before quarantine. So will try Qatar.

----------


## harrybarracuda

> I found it online.  I just wanted covid specific insurance only, since I buy travelers insurrance in the US that includes medical, dental, a million dollar air ambulance evacuation and other travel related insurrance. I'll soon find out, I submitted the letter with my visa application.
> 
> 2C2P is the Company I bought it through. I only got a receipt for payment from them which included a policy # and coverage amount. No certificate and it's been 3 days now. So a little nervous about it.
> 
> I mailed my passport to the LA consulate this morning. Now to work on my COE. I purchased my airfare yesterday. I usually fly EVA, nervous about the tensions between Taiwan and China. Qatar just started flying out of Seattle and some pretty good prices on Biz, although a lot longer trip. Just more time to drink it up before quarantine. So will try Qatar.


That was the thing I liked about Axa, they give you a specific Covid Insurance Certificate to flash at the airport.

----------


## Buckaroo Banzai

I finally figure it out, 
with the new regulations an procedures to come to Thailand, they are going after the masochist segment of the tourism crowd.
We have send so many documents my printer run out of ink LOL, I am not exaggerating. 
What tourist other those who crave pain an punishment will go through all this shit to vacation in Thailand ?

----------


## lom

> I purchased Covid Insurance for:
> You made a payment of 3,840.00 THB to Dhipaya Insurance Public Company Limited (covid)
> 
> I'm a little nervous about it now only received a receipt no certificate. Anybody familiar with this company. The letterhead had 2C2P.


Dhipaya is a well known insurance company, they've been in the business for a long time and they won't cheat you.
2C2P is an card payment platform for internet sales making it easier for companies to sell over internet without having to handle credit card payments on their own web site, 2C2P won't cheat you.

Contact Dhipaya and ask them to send a copy of the certificate to your email. It will probably take forever to get the certificate through snail mail to US.

----------


## OhOh

> other those who crave pain an punishment


That's a big tick for some. Plus the beaches and wats of course. :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## CalEden

> Dhipaya is a well known insurance company, they've been in the business for a long time and they won't cheat you.
> 2C2P is an card payment platform for internet sales making it easier for companies to sell over internet without having to handle credit card payments on their own web site, 2C2P won't cheat you.
> 
> Contact Dhipaya and ask them to send a copy of the certificate to your email. It will probably take forever to get the certificate through snail mail to US.


Thanks Lom, you put my mind at ease. The only problem the letter only lists a telephone number and no email.

----------


## harrybarracuda

I bought a Thai Smile flight last week for the 26th April and they've already cancelled the flight and put me on another one THREE times.

And it's actually circled back to the time I was originally flying.

Fucking hell they are useless.

 :rofl:

----------


## Buckaroo Banzai

> Thanks Lom, you put my mind at ease. The only problem the letter only lists a telephone number and no email.


So the Embassy did not accept your  US based insurance? 

 I send them a letter from my BCBS stating that I was covered in Thailand in accordance with US covid coverage regulations. I received an Email back saying that I need to send them a covid insurance certificate, no other explanation, Perhaps the email was generated before they got my insurance letter.   I tried calling, but no one is answering or returning calls. 
 So I called BCBS  and explained the situation  to them , They gave me another letter saying that I have unlimited coverage in Thailand, . 
But this week the Embassy  is closed for Songkran so we will see, 
 It would piss me of to no end if after having top notch insurance , that covers me in Thailand, and being vaccinated, so very little chance of getting covid, they make me buy their Mickey Mouse   covid Insurance.

----------


## CalEden

> So the Embassy did not accept your  US based insurance? 
> 
>  I send them a letter from my BCBS stating that I was covered in Thailand in accordance with US covid coverage regulations. I received an Email back saying that I need to send them a covid insurance certificate, no other explanation, Perhaps the email was generated before they got my insurance letter.   I tried calling, but no one is answering or returning calls. 
>  So I called BCBS  and explained the situation  to them , They gave me another letter saying that I have unlimited coverage in Thailand, . 
> But this week the Embassy  is closed for Songkran so we will see, 
>  It would piss me of to no end if after having top notch insurance , that covers me in Thailand, and being vaccinated, so very little chance of getting covid, they make me buy their Mickey Mouse   covid Insurance.


I just mailed my visa package in they will receive it tomorrow. On the Consulate e-Visa on my dashboard where I loaded up the covid proof of insurance there was a note I had the minimal coverage. Most of the Covid Policies are for medical coverage too, thats why they are so expensive.  I have my US medical Insurance that will reimburse  me for all medical costs incurred in Thailand. I also purchase a comprehensive travel insurance mainly for the million dollar air ambulance coverage, which includes medical (I also included this policy to demonstrate I wouldn't be a burdon on the Thai Health scheme). So the last thing I need is some 3rd world medical coverage of questionable coverage. So I bought the cheapest throw away policy so that I could meet the visa requirement.

So are the Thai Embassy and the LA Consulate closed this week for Songkran? That's really going to screw things up for me, I'm scheduled to leave early May.

----------


## CalEden

Look's like the LA Consulate is only closed Tuesday.

----------


## Buckaroo Banzai

> Look's like the LA Consulate is only closed Tuesday.


I hope the same is true for Washington DC, I looked at their website and I did not see anything, but wife said that when she called the automated answering service said that they will be closed

----------


## CalEden

And you know everybody is taking Monday off to get a 4 dayer!

----------


## aging one

> And you know everybody is taking Monday off to get a 4 dayer!


here it is Saturday the 10th through to Sunday the 18th everybody is off. Nobody is working on the Friday the 16th, the only official workday of the week.

----------


## Mendip

^ I have to go to Korat Immigration on Friday 16th... the first day they open this week.

----------


## harrybarracuda

One of the requirements of Entry is to install the Thailand Plus app on your smartphone, using your COE application number and the COE Reference Coe (when you get it - it's quite self explanatory).

Early incarnations of Thailand track and trace apps had horrendous overuse of permissions, but they appear to have sorted that now.

It requires:

Physical Activity
Location

Camera permission is "Ask if required" (You take your photo to put in the app, presumably so if they *do* want to check it's you they can see it on your phone).

Nothing serious there.

It does turn on bluetooth so you might want to keep an eye on your battery.

Added it and is says I am "Very Low Risk" which is understandable since I'm working from home in the sandpit.

 :Smile:

----------


## OhOh

> Physical Activity


How much detail is requested?

Heart Rate 
1. Describe your exercise.
2. What equipment was utilised. (Select from the list, attach a photo or describe it.)

----------


## Seekingasylum

Given that the entire country is heading towards an immediate and national lockdown awaiting a surge in the infection rate that is expected to overwhelm the health system and no doubt will precipitate the country's addition to the embargoed list, just why would anyone visit?

Once this songkran travesty ends, expect a national prohibition on travel between chanwats, closure of all public venues and beaches, and my poxy swimming pool, a curfew from 2200-0500 hrs and, horror of horrors, a ban on alcohol.

----------


## Mendip

^^^^^ Harry, I had to install that app for my quarantine and I had to update my temperature on it twice a day (as well as to my nurse on LINE) and as you say every time I did this it turned on Bluetooth.

It's a well dodgy app... reckoned I was 'obese' which is way off the mark.

----------


## harrybarracuda

> ^^^^^ Harry, I had to install that app for my quarantine and I had to update my temperature on it twice a day (as well as to my nurse on LINE) and as you say every time I did this it turned on Bluetooth.
> 
> It's a well dodgy app... reckoned I was 'obese' which is way off the mark.


Are we talking about the same app?

----------


## Mendip

^ No, actually I think not.

 I remember that it kept turning on my Bluetooth to update my temperature and I couldn't work out why.

----------


## harrybarracuda

> ^ No, actually I think not.
> 
>  I remember that it kept turning on my Bluetooth to update my temperature and I couldn't work out why.


This one doesn't appear to have any options to report temperature or anything else.

Bluetooth is turned on for contract tracing and to warn you that you are in proximity to an infected person.

That's if every fucker used it of course.

----------


## misskit

*Thailand approves 8 vaccines for foreign travellers seeking shortened quarantine*


Thailand has approved a total of 8 Covid-19 jabs for vaccinated tourists hoping to avail of reduced quarantine on arrival in the Kingdom. Despite a third wave of infections gripping the country, officials are pinning their hopes on the return of international visitors in order to revive the decimated tourism sector. In 2019, approximately 40 million foreign visitors to Thailand contributed over 60 billion US dollars in revenue.


The 8 approved vaccines are the Chinese Sinovac and Sinopharm jabs, along with AstraZeneca, SK Bioscience, Pfizer-BioNTech SE, Serum Institute of India, Johnson & Johnson, and Moderna. However, in a move likely to further complicate already complex arrangements, people intending to visit Thailand will need to be vaccinated no less than 14 days before travel.

Vaccinated tourists will be required to upload their certificates of vaccination on the Foreign Ministry’s website before arrival, after which they can avail of a reduced quarantine period of 7 days. Unvaccinated arrivals will be subject to 10-day quarantine, while arrivals from several countries, including South Africa, will have to endure 14-day quarantine.


Foreign visitors will also require a certificate of entry, a valid visa, adequate health insurance and a negative Covid-19 test result.


Tourism officials in Thailand are desperately hoping foreign visitors will still want to enjoy the country’s beaches, temples, culture, and food, and are pinning everything on a reduction in mandatory quarantine. The quarantine requirement is widely seen as the biggest obstacle for foreign visitors. Prior to the latest outbreak, the southern island of Phuket was hoping to waive quarantine entirely for vaccinated arrivals from July. It remains to be seen if this will still go ahead.


Thailand approves 8 vaccines for foreign travellers seeking shortened quarantine | Thaiger

----------


## harrybarracuda

> in a move likely to further complicate already complex arrangements, people intending to visit Thailand will need to be vaccinated no less than 14 days before travel.


That's bullshit, they have had that as a criteria since they first announced reduced quarantine for the vaccinated.

Since you aren't considered at full immunity until 14 days after the second dose, it's quite reasonable, and you have to put your vaccination dates and certificate into the COE system, so it is easy to see if you will be doing 7 or 10 days.




> Foreign visitors will also require a certificate of entry, a valid visa, adequate health insurance and a negative Covid-19 test result.


And you won't get a COE if you haven't got the appropriate ASQ booked.

----------


## OhOh

Unfortunately travellers will not know, for definite, until they check in at the airport.

----------


## harrybarracuda

> Unfortunately travellers will not know, for definite, until they check in at the airport.



Will not know what?

----------


## Seekingasylum

Given the extensive list of documents required to visit I cannot think of why anyone would bother to come here unless they have family or business commitments. Given that lockdowns, restrictions and effectively embargoes on fun can be introduced at any time following the inevitable outbreaks, what on earth would be the point.

----------


## harrybarracuda

> Given the extensive list of documents required to visit I cannot think of why anyone would bother to come here unless they have family or business commitments. Given that lockdowns, restrictions and effectively embargoes on fun can be introduced at any time following the inevitable outbreaks, what on earth would be the point.


I was considering buying a condo SA.

Got any ideas?

----------


## Buckaroo Banzai

> Given the extensive list of documents required to visit I cannot think of why anyone would bother to come here unless they have family or business commitments. Given that lockdowns, restrictions and effectively embargoes on fun can be introduced at any time following the inevitable outbreaks, what on earth would be the point.


I completely agree. 
As one who is going through the process right now , I will attest that  if I did not have to come to Thailand , there is no way I would put up with this insanity. 
If one has to produce all these documents to get a COE , why should they have to produce them again? It makes no sense, creates problems, and delays entrance at the airport. Wife showed me a YouTube video that a lady had posted , where they waited for four hours at  the airport to be processed and taken to the ASQ because of all the problems people had with documents that were already certified from the embassy and a COE issued. 
--The embassy is so overwhelmed with paperwork they cant make an appointment to renew  Thai passports for Three months, so Thais like my wife whose passport is expired are forced to apply for emergency permission to travel to Thailand. The process to issue such emergency travel certificate  is a lot more work for them that to  simply renew the passport. 
Why not just say " Because do to covid we are backlogged and cant renew passports in a timely manner , all passports expiring 2021 are aromatically extended another year. Problem solved. 
--Covid insurance. Why is it required from people who are vaccinated??? I know there is a small chance that they might still get covid, and of that small number of people who were vaccinated and got covid maybe one or two might get sick enough to require medical intervention,  though none has been reported yet. Is the chance that it might save Thailand from having to treat one or two people that were vaccinated but still got sick, worth all the tourists the will not go there ??
Both me and the wife have top self BCBS American insurance, with unlimited coverage anywhere in the world ( And I have a letter saying so) including Thailand since last I checked Thailand was in the world. They said they wanted a letter saying that it covered us for $100K , It took me a week of back and forth to convince them that UNLIMITED was better  than $100K by an UNLIMITED  amount. and it is not the people working at the embassy, they are wonderful and are working their ass off, It is the government and the autocracy they impose on them.  
--Yesterday I got verbal confirmation the my Visa is now on track for a May 4 departure, by a person working at the embassy who is working on getting my wife's special permission to Travel , and wanted to coordinate the two  because the special permission to travel is only good for  a month . 
Anyway the point is, If we did not have to go to Thailand, there is no way we would have put up with any of that . we would have simply chosen a different destination, or vacationed classer to home for this year.

----------


## taxexile

the virus is just part of natures continuing fightback against the overpopulation that threatens to disturbs the natural balance that has enabled the planet to survive for millenia. the virus is not going anywhere soon. turning off your aircon and central heating, cars going electric, saving the rainforests and that ugly bint gretas stupid threats will all amount to nothing. nature knows full well how to take care of things, and it doesn't care one iota if the human race survives or not.

this virus and others (along with resistance to the life saving antibiotics that have made infection control so efficient over the past 100 years ) will be with us for a long time and as they mutate and we become  increasingly powerless to control them  the population will over the next few hundred years reduce to a size compatible with the ability of the planets resources to sustain that population, a situation that certainly does not exist in the frenzy of mad consumerism at the moment.

the increasing stupidity of the human race and their rulers (witness the large gatherings in india over the past few weeks, the warped minds of the anti vaxxers, the drunken crowds that fill the streets of europe whenever a bar or pub is released from lockdown or a poundland store re opens and of course the thai hi so in their strip clubs and casinos) and you can see how we are going out of our way in helping the virus to achieve its goal.

the virus is enjoying its freedom as it rolls unhindered around the planet doing natures bidding.

and as for our freedoms, well , holidaying in thailand or jumping on a plane at a moments notice are just the dreams of the deluded as we in our blinkered complacency refuse to adapt to what is becoming our new normality.

----------


## Seekingasylum

As I predicted, once this idiotic Songkran ends its gormless parade of utter stupidity the country will be back into lockdown.

And those fucking idiots who travelled here for fun and fucking???

Surely, this is indeed The Age of The Stupid.

And if the fat generals don't pull their fingers out and get rid of the mafia politicians who managed this disaster then the next coup is but a formality.

----------


## OhOh

> If one has to produce all these documents to get a COE , why should they have to produce them again?


.
Some people buy "documents" online. Thai authorities protecting Thai citizens. Thai rules in Thailand ....




> The embassy is so overwhelmed with paperwork


As I and others have indicated our experience when dealing with Thai embassies, Thai airport officials and Thai ASQ hotels have been exemplary. UK embassy in Thailand .... 




> Is the chance that it might save Thailand from having to treat one or two people that were vaccinated but still got sick, worth all the tourists the will not go there ??


As the world is experiencing, one carrier can explode the numbers in hours. As for tourists as you suggest go elsewhere. 




> They said they wanted a letter saying that it covered us for $100K ,


Seasoned travellers usually take the easy route. If a document is specifically requested, produce it. 

When I returned to Thailand I initially sent the Emirates airlines insurance as evidence of the requested insurance for the COE. They requested a "proper insurance company". A simple online search and submission of a UK company document satisfied them.




> If we did not have to go to Thailand,


Many countries are demanding, if one leaves the UK without permission arrests and fines will follow. Being allowed to board a plane to visit my son in Texas some years ago, required pre-authorisation. My passport accepted, mostly worldwide, was apparently insufficient. 

No paperwork, no flight.  C'est la vie.

----------


## CalEden

The Thai E-Visa tracking shows all phases completed and passport returned. Indicates my passport returned nothing if it was rejected or approved. No email also. Can anybody shed some light on this? Thank you!

----------


## Buckaroo Banzai

So today I got an Email from the Embassy that my Visa was approved and my passport was being mailed back to me with a tracking number, so i guess they accepted my Blue cross blue shield insurance. and that wife's emergency travel were finalized and she should be getting them in the mail also. 
So the next step is to get an ASQ , which we will do tomorrow, and do our COE. 
May 4th is our flight. We are excited.  :Smile: 

PS: unless wife objects, which I don't thin k so, I will be making reservations at the CenterPoint hotel Harry suggested, I checked it out on trip advisor , it got top rating, and does not cost that much more than others , So Thank You Harry.  :Smile:

----------


## Seekingasylum

The hospitals are filling up, patients are being herded into field hospitals, the university campus infrastructure is being prepared nationwide to take the expected numbers that are overwhelming the health service, the entire country is shortly to enter full lockdown with only supermarkets open to the public, all public amenities including beaches are soon to close, all restaurants, bars etc are soon to either close or limit themselves to deliveries and there is no prospect whatsoever of a national vaccination programme starting before July.

And you are excited?

----------


## OhOh

> I will be making reservations at the CenterPoint hotel Harry suggested


You have confirmed the kitchen appliances supplied in your room choice?

----------


## harrybarracuda

> As I predicted, once this idiotic Songkran ends its gormless parade of utter stupidity the country will be back into lockdown.


How very perspicacious of you.




> The government is confident it can overcome the current Covid-19 crisis without needing to impose a nationwide lockdown, Public Health Minister Anutin Chanvirakul said on Thursday. Speaking after a meeting of the national committee on communicable diseases, an upbeat Mr Anutin announced: "We have seen no point in imposing a lockdown for the time being".


https://www.bangkokpost.com/thailand/general/2100231/lockdown-not-needed-anutin

----------


## Buckaroo Banzai

> You have confirmed the kitchen appliances supplied in your room choice?


No I have not. I have not called yet, I will call in the morning here in the US. 
What about kitchen appliances?

----------


## Seekingasylum

> How very perspicacious of you.
> 
> https://www.bangkokpost.com/thailand/general/2100231/lockdown-not-needed-anutin


Anutin is saving face, not only for himself but for the others who agreed to this daft songkran. 

Of course, allowing the national movement of millions has ensured the contagion has spread around the country so in that sense, yes, there is little point in a lockdown but in reality he hasn't said that at all.

They have in fact agreed to 18 red zones and a raft of measures but they still haven't had the meeting with Prayuth. The thing is Anutin is proposing that governors should decide on how to act and is ducking responsibility. That he can say everything is under control and blithely state the problem is one of mobility after he sanctioned songkran as viable is beyond belief.

Not only have they mobilised university campuses to cater for the overflow in victims but the army has just set up another two field hospitals.

'Arry, if you believe that man then you are an even bigger tosser than I took you for.

I prefer to believe the various real health professionals who condemned songkran and wanted an immediate lockdown.

But hey, it's not as if you are ever going to get the full story, eh 'Arry, you fucking idiot.

----------


## harrybarracuda

> Anutin is saving face, not only for himself but for the others who agreed to this daft songkran. 
> 
> Of course, allowing the national movement of millions has ensured the contagion has spread around the country so in that sense, yes, there is little point in a lockdown but in reality he hasn't said that at all.
> 
> They have in fact agreed to 18 red zones and a raft of measures but they still haven't had the meeting with Prayuth. The thing is Anutin is proposing that governors should decide on how to act and is ducking responsibility. That he can say everything is under control and blithely state the problem is one of mobility after he sanctioned songkran as viable is beyond belief.
> 
> Not only have they mobilised university campuses to cater for the overflow in victims but the army has just set up another two field hospitals.
> 
> 'Arry, if you believe that man then you are an even bigger tosser than I took you for.
> ...



Calm down muppet.

As I've said from the very beginning, there will be an innumerable amount of flips and corresponding flops before Thailand gets its ducks in a row (if it ever does).

----------


## Seekingasylum

The thing is 'Arry, whereas in years gone by there were any number of decent farang here who knew the score about the reality of Thai politics and its spider's web architecture of corruption, cronyism, malfeasance, peculation, nepotism and just plain incompetence, these days the scope of having an intelligent conversation is ever decreasing. It really is getting to be a bore these days when one encounters naive or just stupidly credulous farang who are daft enough to take the Thai at face value.

Prayuth is struggling but in order to form a government was forced to get into bed with the Bumjaithai party whose membership seems to inspire as much confidence as a concrete parachute. Its leader is really a disgrace and his new found sangfroid probably stems from the fact he has been vaccinated whereas the rest of we 65 millions have not.

----------


## OhOh

> What about kitchen appliances?


Some hotels offer rooms with a kitchen area. Often including plates, cups cutlery, kettle etc.

My ASQ may have done, but my room had nothing. This means you will be reliant on the food provided. My hotel had a choice of approx 20 to 30 main dish choices. The quality varied. I was not aware that there was a means of ordering anything else.

Mendip had booked a room in a hotel which "came" with a kitchen. When he opened the draws and cupboards they were bare. IIRC he posted all the kitchen equipment was taken away for cleanliness/hygiene reasons.

'arry has suggested his hotel advertises rooms with kitchens but has not confired it. He also mentioned a shop where food/drink/meals may be available.

 My prompt to you, if the room selected indicates a kitchen, and you may feel it useful, confirm with the hotel what is included. Similarly, the shop, what is available and how do you place an order/pay and collect it.

Your hotel may have very good food and able to deliver anything you desire. Now is the time to confirm rather than finding out when you enter the room.

----------


## Seekingasylum

> the increasing stupidity of the human race and their rulers .........
> ..........the virus is enjoying its freedom as it rolls unhindered around the planet doing natures bidding.
> 
> .


Is this the new catechism for a Tax praying at the altar serving the great goddess Gaia? 

Or the silly mytherings of a deluded malthusian devotee obsessed by the doctrine of overpopulation exhausting finite resources.

Frankly, as a rabid Brexiteer gorging on the soma of the Tory ERG propaganda I imagine that when it comes to stupidity you have Phd on the subject, Tax.

----------


## happynz

My wife's ASQ also had a kitchen, but no pans, pots or anything a person could use to cook. There was a kettle, so if some one is clever enough to make something other than coffee, tea, or instant noodles...

She could order in things from 7/11, but there was a 10% convenience fee for that. I think she only ordered fresh milk as she, like me,  can't stand Coffeemate.

----------


## harrybarracuda

> The thing is 'Arry, whereas in years gone by there were any number of decent farang here who knew the score about the reality of Thai politics and its spider's web architecture of corruption, cronyism, malfeasance, peculation, nepotism and just plain incompetence, these days the scope of having an intelligent conversation is ever decreasing. It really is getting to be a bore these days when one encounters naive or just stupidly credulous farang who are daft enough to take the Thai at face value.
> 
> Prayuth is struggling but in order to form a government was forced to get into bed with the Bumjaithai party whose membership seems to inspire as much confidence as a concrete parachute. Its leader is really a disgrace and his new found sangfroid probably stems from the fact he has been vaccinated whereas the rest of we 65 millions have not.


Prayuth has disappeared.

In an ICU coughing his guts up maybe?




> Authorities have decided against a curfew but schools will be closed while large gatherings and other high-risk activities will be suspended for two weeks from Sunday to control the fast-spreading new Covid-19 outbreak.
> The Centre for Covid-19 Situation Administration (CCSA) decided against a curfew because it would affect people’s incomes, especially those at the grassroots level, said spokesman Taweesilp Visanuyothin.
> Instead, it decided to close schools and educational institutions, except international schools which had to organise examinations, he said on Friday.
> Also banned are any activities where more than 50 people gather, except approved activities including those at quarantine venues.
> Entertainment and service places including pubs, bars, karaoke shops and massage parlours will be closed.
> 
> 
> The CCSA declared 18 provinces red or maximum-control zones. They are Bangkok, Khon Kaen, Chon Buri, Chiang Mai, Tak, Nakhon Pathom, Nakhon Ratchasima, Nonthaburi, Pathum Thani, Prachuap Khiri Khan, Phuket, Rayong, Songkhla, Samut Prakan, Samut Sakhon, Sa Kaeo, Suphan Buri and Udon Thani.
> The new rules were issued as the country reported a record 1,582 new coronavirus cases on Friday. That brought the five-day total since Monday to 6,400 — more than 50% higher than the number of infections seen nationwide in the first nine months of the outbreak last year.
> ...


No curfew, gatherings banned for 2 weeks

----------


## harrybarracuda

Another email from the ASQ, this time asking for PCR Test result, Insurance certificate and COE.

Hopefully that is the last of the admin.

They also sent me a nice email saying:




> *ASQ delivery rules and regulations*
> . We allow for all online food delivery (GRAB, LINEMAN, FOOD PAND and related), your family, relatives and friends to bring you home cooked food, groceries or personal item. A package must be opened and inspected by our staff. Your delivery people must sign a consent form to take a full responsibility if anything happens caused by their delivered items. (We forbid any alcohol drinks, sharp objects, medicine or fresh foods)
> 
> . We allow an online delivery from outside third party companies such as Shopee, Lazada, TOPs or 7-11 (We forbid any alcohol drinks, sharp objects, medicine and fresh foods). All delivery must be paid in advance by guest's own account. Hotel will not be responsible for any payment if you prefer the hotel to pay in advance, there would be a surcharge applied. All packages must be opened and inspected by our staff before sending to your room. 
> 
> . You call ask our staff to buy groceries, dried foods and etc. for you (We forbid any alcohol drinks, sharp objects, medicine or fresh foods). We can buy from 7-11, TOPs supermarket and Robinson Department Store. Please be noted there is 20% surcharge for every bill to your room.
> . All above rules and regulations is subjected to change without prior notice 
> 
> For relaxation area, the medical service and facilities service details as below:
> ...

----------


## Buckaroo Banzai

> Another email from the ASQ, this time asking for PCR Test result, Insurance certificate and COE.
> 
> Hopefully that is the last of the admin.
> 
> They also sent me a nice email saying:


"_ The 5th  day you have the first swab test, after the second swab test you can go out of your room._ "
When is the second swab test? if the first one is the 5yh day, the second one would be the sixth or seventh day at least, so if you are staying there 7 days , you would be allowed out of your room when you are ready to leave? 
Is that correct? I thought that  the Government  regulations for vaccinated people, stated that you were allowed out of your room after the third day.

----------


## harrybarracuda

> "_ The 5th  day you have the first swab test, after the second swab test you can go out of your room._ "
> When is the second swab test? if the first one is the 5yh day, the second one would be the sixth or seventh day at least, so if you are staying there 7 days , you would be allowed out of your room when you are ready to leave? 
> Is that correct? I thought that  the Government  regulations for vaccinated people, stated that you were allowed out of your room after the third day.


Frankly I am fucked if I know or care.

I think you have a test on day one and day five.

----------


## HuangLao

...and the unnecessary angst continues on.

----------


## harrybarracuda

> ...and the unnecessary angst continues on.


Don't worry Jeff, it's nothing you'll ever have to worry about.

----------


## CalEden

> The Thai E-Visa tracking shows all phases completed and passport returned. Indicates my passport returned nothing if it was rejected or approved. No email also. Can anybody shed some light on this? Thank you!


Buckaroo got email, but tere were extinuating circumstances regarding his wife. Is it normal for the Visa to be returned without any notification of action taken the Visa Review.

I enclosed a USPS Overnite for the return of my passport. It was logged into the LA Distribution 8:44 PM yesterday and did not leave until about hour ago. So looking like I'll get it tomorrow.

----------


## Buckaroo Banzai

> ...and the unnecessary angst continues on.


Damn it Mr HungLow , Angst yes, unnecessary no.
All very nessacery IMHO
 It all depends how much annoying people is important to you.  Personally I take my charge seriously. and find it difficult to annoy people when I cant even get out of my room. I mean it could be done, but not to the high standards of which I am accustomed too.

----------


## marcusb

> Why do you need to stay in hospital if you are asymptomatic? To get out of government quarantine?



Sorry just noticed that. 

That has been procedure in ASQ. I was in the Facebook group "farangs stranded out of Thailand "  or something like that as well as another FB group involving folks trying to enter.  Back in sept-dec while I was involved with the group at least a dozen were hospitalized and asymptomatic.  Many had trouble getting coverage because in their home country or their insurers home country asymptomatic does not require hospitalization.  The ones hospitalized had to stay in hospital until they tested negative.  That is why I contacted AXA, they cover that.

----------


## OhOh

^
Good point.

----------


## OhOh

> Angst yes, unnecessary no.


What remains on your angst list? 

As illustrated there are a number of members here, each with a nugget or two to share.

Many moons ago, when I was a lad, my first trip to Thailand was supervised by an excellent travel agent. All we had to do was pack and await the: 

Taxi from home to Heathrow, sign bearing agents at airports, delivery to overnight Bangkok hotel, two days accompanied sightseeing. Transport to airport and check-in to a domestic flight, taxi to ferry, VIP cabin, taxi to 5* hotel. Same returning.

I am surprised that nobody?, is offering and managing today's travellers similarly.

As you post the first two days you will be enjoying your hotel room, basking in the glow that envelops all travellers who against all odds, reach the promised land of talcum powder covered beaches and sparkling Wats.

Days 3 to 6 sampling the delights the hotel and your companion provide. Don't forget to feed the cooing "doves" on your balcony.

Days 7 to ?, counting down to when that shiny freedom door is unlocked.

All we ask is a new TD thread of your return trip.

 :Smile:

----------


## YourDaddy

Worst time to come to Thailand.

My wife is hospitalized, she can't breathe. She already has asthma. I wish I was in Canada with her so at least she can get non retarded healthcare.

----------


## aging one

> My wife is hospitalized, she can't breathe. She already has asthma. I wish I was in Canada with her so at least she can get non retarded healthcare.


Get her in Bumrumgrat, Samitiwej, or Bangkok hospital on par if not better than any western hospitals IMHO. Simply transfer her. My wife fell from 4 meters 2 weeks ago and spent 6 nights in Bangkok hospital. Simply superior care from the neurologist to the eye doctors, to the ever vigilant nurses. Good luck to both you and her.

----------


## Seekingasylum

Two things: I think he has said his wife is in Canada, or is he simply being illiterate,  and secondly, if you think a Thai hiso hospital is better than a western teaching hospital then you are an even bigger idiot than we all take you for.

The problem if you are stricken by the virus in its extreme form in this country is the lack of ventilators and CPAPs, and probably oxygen if the numbers of infected rise exponentially as we expect from the songkran debacle and lack of lockdown after the Thonglor/Ekkamai scandals.

The other treatments range in efficacy and resolve to the arthritis  relief drug and, it seems, the asthma inhalant.

In truth, it matters little where you are, if the cytokine storm hits and your body succumbs, that's it wherever you are.

But the lack of ventilators and the staff trained to service them in ICU is a worry.

But to blithely state one should transfer to Bumrungrad is idiotic unless you have really deep pockets. An ICU bed for a day will be in the region of 20,000 - 50,000 baht never mind the 'treatments'.

----------


## aging one

> But to blithely state one should transfer to Bumrungrad is idiotic unless you have really deep pockets. An ICU bed for a day will be in the region of 20,000 - 50,000 baht never mind the 'treatments'.


I was expecting that since he has a "hi/so" wife she would be insured. I do believe these international hospitals do provide a great standard of care. My wife's neurologist Dr. Poramet was the late kings neurologist so that was good enough for us.  I dont continually put down Thailand its citizens SA. Once I realized this is home the wife and I have done all we can to make sure we are covered by good insurance and can be admitted to the best hospitals in the land.

----------


## Buckaroo Banzai

> What remains on your angst list? 
> 
> As illustrated there are a number of members here, each with a nugget or two to share.
> 
> Many moons ago, when I was a lad, my first trip to Thailand was supervised by an excellent travel agent. All we had to do was pack and await the: 
> 
> Taxi from home to Heathrow, sign bearing agents at airports, delivery to overnight Bangkok hotel, two days accompanied sightseeing. Transport to airport and check-in to a domestic flight, taxi to ferry, VIP cabin, taxi to 5* hotel. Same returning.
> 
> I am surprised that nobody?, is offering and managing today's travellers similarly.
> ...


When the 7 day ASQ plan  for vaccinated people was  announced , it was said that after day 3 , with a negative covid test, you can leave your room and use the hotel facilities.  
All the ASQ hotels I have looked into so far say " covid test day 5, test come back next day and if positive you can leave the room " I said but that's day 6 on a 7 day stay, What happen to you can leave your room on day 3 ??? This is pretty much, "You can leave your room after you complete the quarantine"  well no shit!!
They advertise pool, and Gym, but you cant use them.  WTF? 
I know, I sound  picky , but I don't do being locked up well. I know it is a defect in my personality, and I am working on it , at 63 I am almost there, another 30 years and I will be fine  LOL. 
Anyway, what ever happen to the "you can leave your room after day 3 if you are vaccinated? 
end of rant !!

----------


## CalEden

I got my 60 day Visa. Now the COE which is mostly completed, I've had my ASQ Hotel reserved for a couple of weeks. 

I'm finding and been quoted to obtain an PCR test the cost runs around $500 to $700 US. There are many cheaper Covid tests, but the Thais are requiring a PCR Covid test. My Medical Coverage has told me they will reimburse me the cost of the PCR test.  It just gets more expensive and the hassles!

----------


## YourDaddy

> I was expecting that since he has a "hi/so" wife she would be insured. I do believe these international hospitals do provide a great standard of care. My wife's neurologist Dr. Poramet was the late kings neurologist so that was good enough for us.  I dont continually put down Thailand its citizens SA. Once I realized this is home the wife and I have done all we can to make sure we are covered by good insurance and can be admitted to the best hospitals in the land.


Never said my wife is hiso.
Insurance explicitly states no Bumrumgrad and Bangkok Hospital (the "hiso" branch). Other hospitals are fine.

----------


## Seekingasylum

> I was expecting that since he has a "hi/so" wife she would be insured. I do believe these international hospitals do provide a great standard of care. My wife's neurologist Dr. Poramet was the late kings neurologist so that was good enough for us.  I dont continually put down Thailand its citizens SA. Once I realized this is home the wife and I have done all we can to make sure we are covered by good insurance and can be admitted to the best hospitals in the land.


The greater proportion of vulnerable people, those with pre-existing conditions involving poor circulation, history of strokes and pulmonary disabilities and the aged will find it difficult to obtain COVID cover much over, say, indemnity for 100k baht,  but certainly for most over 65-70 years old you can forget it unless you have inherited a track record with the same insurer.

Around 2.5% of the COVID infected will need hospitalisation and ICU care but for many it is a one way trip. 

The UK has had around 5 million cases with 130,000 deaths. The UK's National Health Service has over a million staff with 1,200 hospitals receiving an annual budget of £120 billions funding 290,000 doctors equipped with only 4,000 critical care beds, a low number for western standards but certainly better than SE Asia. Recent stats showed over 25,000 cases received ICU care.

With roughly the same population but with a fraction of resources one can only imagine the consequences if this current outbreak is not curtailed immediately. But there is no lockdown to speak of, save for the closure of entertainment places. 



And still no sign of a vaccination programme getting under way.

----------


## OhOh

> "You can leave your room after you complete the quarantine" well no shit!!
> They advertise pool, and Gym, but you cant use them. WTF?


These things change. Some are government announcements, some media interpretations. 

They all may change tomorrow.

Again, the hotel facilities are available to non ASQ guests  you suggest. It appears that this hotel has confirmed to you, they are not to ASQ guests.

Do other ASQ hotels allow their usage? If so book there but,  "rules" may change tomorrow.

----------


## harrybarracuda

> Sorry just noticed that. 
> 
> That has been procedure in ASQ. I was in the Facebook group "farangs stranded out of Thailand "  or something like that as well as another FB group involving folks trying to enter.  Back in sept-dec while I was involved with the group at least a dozen were hospitalized and asymptomatic.  Many had trouble getting coverage because in their home country or their insurers home country asymptomatic does not require hospitalization.  The ones hospitalized had to stay in hospital until they tested negative.  That is why I contacted AXA, they cover that.


That's why I bought AXA as well. Lots of horror stories about people getting big hospital bills and finding their insurance didn't cover hospitalisation with asymptomatic COVID.

----------


## harrybarracuda

> I got my 60 day Visa. Now the COE which is mostly completed, I've had my ASQ Hotel reserved for a couple of weeks. 
> 
> I'm finding and been quoted to obtain an PCR test the cost runs around $500 to $700 US. There are many cheaper Covid tests, but the Thais are requiring a PCR Covid test. My Medical Coverage has told me they will reimburse me the cost of the PCR test.  It just gets more expensive and the hassles!


That's fucking nuts. Mine was about $100 (well it was free since it was through the company, but if I'd had to pay it would have been $100).

----------


## harrybarracuda

> When the 7 day ASQ plan  for vaccinated people was  announced , it was said that after day 3 , with a negative covid test, you can leave your room and use the hotel facilities.


It depends who it was said by, doesn't it?

I don't ever recall seeing that.

----------


## aging one

Checking for my kids I came across this from about 10 days ago..

he new scheme started on 1 April as part of the country’s four-phase reopening rules. Here are the five things you should know about the shortened quarantine:

The 7-day quarantine will only apply to people who received full doses of the following vaccines:



ARS-CoV-2 Vaccine (CoronaVac) by Sinovac (2 doses needed)AZD1222 by AstraZeneca/Oxford (2 doses needed);AZD1222 by SK BIOSCIENCE – AstraZeneca/Oxford (2 doses needed);BNT162b2/CORMIRNATY – Tozinameran (INN) by Pfizer/BioNTech (2 doses needed);Covishield (ChAdOx1_nCoV19) by the Serum Institute of India (2 doses needed);COV2.Sby the Janssen Pharmaceutical Companies of Johnson & Johnson (1 dose needed),mRNA-1273 by Moderna (2 doses needed).
The traveller must receive the vaccine at least 14 days before their arrival in Thailand.

The current 14-day period would remain for people arriving from countries where the COVID-19 virus had mutated.When applying for a certificate of entry, travellers would still have to book and pay for 11 nights. The reason behind this is because verification will take place upon arrival.Verification of vaccination certificate will be conducted at the airport by the immigration and doctors from the Ministry of Public Health. They will decide whether the traveller will spend 7 days or 10 days in quarantine. If the traveller will only spend 7 days in quarantine, the hotel will refund the difference of the amount to the guest.Incoming foreigners and Thais returning to the country would be tested once after arrival and on days 5-6.
Apart from the aforementioned changes in quarantine rules, Royal Vacation DMC claimed that all other requirements such as negative COVID test and medical insurance.

----------


## Buckaroo Banzai

> It depends who it was said by, doesn't it?
> 
> I don't ever recall seeing that.


 "_What will change from April?_
_According to the Center for COVID-19 Situation Administration, which supervises the Thai government's coronavirus policies, Thais and others arriving from abroad will have to quarantine themselves for 10 days, shorter than the previously required 14 days._

_Travelers must get two PCR tests: one between the third and fifth day after arrival, and another on the ninth and tenth day._

_While in isolation, people will be allowed to move inside the facilities where they are staying. They can use fitness centers and swimming pools and make purchases at kiosks. Previously, those in quarantine could not leave their room._ "
Thailand reduces quarantine period from April: 5 things to know -
                        Nikkei Asia

I Guess the provision to allow vaccinated travelers to leave their room after a negative covid test on day 3 must have changed, which is IMO counterintuitive  if as the data seems to suggest , vaccinated people are of very limited danger to contract covid, and the new ASQ rules were enacted to promote tourism, who would want to spend their  their vacation locked up in a hotel room , and pay trough the nose , and jump through myriads of hoops for the privilege?  
even we , who have not been to our Thai home for over a year, and in view of the rising covid cases in Thailand ,are be reconsidering. Wife last night said. "Maybe we should wait a couple of months more"
If as they had said you could leave your room after 3 days, Well , you would think, First couple of days I will be jet lagged anyway, "_I could use some stay in the room and catch up on my sleep time_" then I will hung out by the pool, and work on my tan for a few days more, and then I can spend a few days seeing the country. 
I am willing to bet, that aside from those of us who have to come to Thailand, very few people will come for vacation. Why then, are even advertising in their ASQ brochures gyms, and pools of you cant even use them?

----------


## harrybarracuda

I'm not too concerned about putting up my feet in a nice hotel for a week.

Getting ready to depart, so I'll report back from the other side once I have my feet up and the Firestick plugged in for the F1 and the Footy.

----------


## Buckaroo Banzai

> I'm not too concerned about putting up my feet in a nice hotel for a week.
> 
> Getting ready to depart, so I'll report back from the other side once I have my feet up and the Firestick plugged in for the F1 and the Footy.


Good luck and  have a good trip, 
Don't mind me and my rants, I am just expressing my frustration. I am looking forward to reading on your experience.  :Smile:

----------


## harrybarracuda

Greetings from ASQ!

Settled in and Firestick and tablets running off the Wifi, although both the F1 and the footy are going Pete Tong.

But the fact I can stream them both live is gratifying.

The stroll through the airport was surreal.

Only me and one other bloke in first, so we strolled through together and were pointed this way and that until we go to a holding area just short of the main drag (the one the arrivals leads from).

You are stopped and asked to sit, and then some bird goes through all your documents. I didn't have a completed TM8 because they didn't have any on the plane and I'd forgot to download and fill one out, but that didn't matter, she produced one and it took all of 30 seconds to fill out.

Then held back until a dozen or so people had collected, and waved on again. 

Just before turning up the ramp, held back again, and Thais asked to move back and wait.

The farang marched up the hill, turned left, and another row of desks facing immigration, where they checked your documents again.

Then through immigration, I actually had a nice lady who was very cheerful.

Suitcase was off in no time, waved through customs, and then waved to Entrance 10 where each ASQ had a representative. I was on the list, so was escorted outside and over the road, then off to the right (snagged a cheeky smoke on the way) and at the end was put in an AOT Toyota with a perspex partition and off we went.

Walked off the plane at 12:05 and I was on the road at 12:38.

Got to the hotel and was asked to remove shoes and socks and given a pair of slippers.

Reg form and key was all waiting for me. Had to produce the vaccination certificate again and was then sent to Nurse desk in the lobby.

She asked me to register on Line so I can communicate with her, sign another couple of forms and then up to the room.

All very easy.

I was given a digital thermometer and asked to take my temperature by 9am and again by 3pm and report it to the Nurse on Line.

They send you an email with a Google Form to choose your food choices for the day ahead.

The food is passable, but Grab, FoodPanda, Tops etc. can be delivered as mentioned earlier.

The room is nice and big, balcony with an ashtray, I snuck in a bottle of Voddy in case I fancy a drink, and bought loads of snacks anyway.

It was a very easy process, the one thing I would say is bring two copies of the paperwork, although I kept one in the bag and never had to dip into it, but with the number of people handling everything, there is scope for someone to keep something by mistake.

I have until 23rd to find out/decide if I can get into a red zone (Chiang Mai) without another self quarantine (fuck off with that), and I have feelers out to find if it might be better heading for a Yellow zone down South and waiting to see how it develops.

I'm scanning the airwaves to find out how people getting out of ASQ and travelling directly are being treated, but there is nothing recent.

----------


## CalEden

Just a suggestion maybe not taking any form of public transport to Chiang Mia you might avoid any second quarantine if required.

----------


## Buckaroo Banzai

> Greetings from ASQ!


Good to see you made it there. Hope you had a good flight. How was the seating in the plane? 
Glad to see that getting through the immigration was easy. 
You are a TD trailblazer, Thanks for sharing.  :Smile:  I look forward reading more about it, knowing what to expect really helps take some of the stress off . 
Wife is packing and weighting suitcases right now in front of me.  :Smile:

----------


## Buckaroo Banzai

> I have until 23rd to find out/decide if I can get into a red zone (Chiang Mai) without another self quarantine (fuck off with that), and I have feelers out to find if it might be better heading for a Yellow zone down South and waiting to see how it develops.


After the quarantine we are going to Khon Kaen, another red zone , recently announced. and I had the same concern,  I have been told by everyone I asked that I should not have a problem
 After all after being vaccinated, quarantined, tested before departure, tested two times during quarantine  and certified covid clean ,you would probably be the safest person in Thailand. at least as far as covid is concerned.

----------


## harrybarracuda

> How was the seating in the plane?


"Only me and one other bloke in first"....

Pointy end spacious.

----------


## harrybarracuda

Top tip: I bought a stainless steel cutlery and chopstick set, and my own large mug (+ample capucchino's etc.).

A godsend because everything is plastic otherwise.

----------


## harrybarracuda

Just spoke to the nice lady at TAT, and before I had finished she interrupted me to tell me that if I am coming from ASQ to Chiang Mai and have 
- completed ASQ and have documentation
- Have been vaccinated and have documentation

Then I won't need to quarantine in Chiang Mai.

----------


## CalEden

*Buckaroo Banzai, have you scheduled the PCR Test? If what was the cost and where?*

----------


## Buckaroo Banzai

> *Buckaroo Banzai, have you scheduled the PCR Test? If what was the cost and where?*


He have not as we have a couple of weeks until departure, not even sure if I will need to pay for it , because I think my US based insurance covers it.
I had the test done twice so far and I never paid for it.
 But harrybarracuda just arrived  to his ASQ yesterday and I am sure he just had his PRC test , so perhaps he can tell us.

----------


## OhOh

^
Hit the road. 

Your window may be closing. Thailand is currently at  Level 3 - Reconsider travel to Thailand due to COVID-19. 

 Level 4 is - Do Not Travel:

_"__The Department cited "COVID risk" as the primary motivation  for the advisory and pushed roughly 80% of countries to "reconsider all  travel abroad." The advisory will be officially updated later  this week. The changes will lead to a "significant increase" in the  number of nations facing the Level 4 classification. "_

Travel Advisories


Is your "worldwide cover, ameristani sourced" insurance valid in "countries designated as Level 4"?

----------


## harrybarracuda

> He have not as we have a couple of weeks until departure, not even sure if I will need to pay for it , because I think my US based insurance covers it.
> I had the test done twice so far and I never paid for it.
>  But harrybarracuda just arrived  to his ASQ yesterday and I am sure he just had his PRC test , so perhaps he can tell us.


Mine was free.

I think he's talking about the US though.

Try Google "PCR testing near me".

----------


## Buckaroo Banzai

> Hit the road.
> 
> Your window may be closing. Thailand is currently at Level 3 - Reconsider travel to Thailand due to COVID-19.


I suspected something like that and said so on previous posts also.
Unfortunately our departure date is for May 4th  two weeks from now, so let's keep our fingers crossed.
If I get shot down ,it might be a   blessing in disguise as I just found out that Greece was just open to  vaccinated people from the US and Europe with no restrictions, and since we have a place to stay there, all we do is change our plane ticket and spend the summer there, and save me all the cost and hustle of quarantine   :Smile:

----------


## S Landreth

> Hit the road. 
> 
> Your window may be closing. Thailand is currently at  Level 3 - Reconsider travel to Thailand due to COVID-19. 
> 
>  Level 4 is - Do Not Travel:
> 
> _"__The Department cited "COVID risk" as the primary motivation  for the advisory and pushed roughly 80% of countries to "reconsider all  travel abroad." The advisory will be officially updated later  this week. The changes will lead to a "significant increase" in the  number of nations facing the Level 4 classification. "_
> 
> Travel Advisories
> ...


 The U.S. State Department placed Thailand at Level 2 (April 20th, 2021). Thailand – Level 2: Exercise Increased Caution

----------


## OhOh

^ which is an improvement, less restrictive, yes?

----------


## S Landreth

> ^ which is an improvement, less restrictive, yes?


 ::doglol::

----------


## harrybarracuda

Have a PCR Test today. I'm on Day 5 if they have included my arrival date as Day 1, which would be nice.

----------


## cyrille

I believe it's day 1 if you arrive before 6pm, is that right?

----------


## harrybarracuda

> I believe it's day 1 if you arrive before 6pm, is that right?


I think that's how they work it but I haven't seen it in print.

----------


## harrybarracuda

Welcome to Thailand

----------


## Buckaroo Banzai

> Welcome to Thailand


How is it going Harry? how are you liking Center point ASQ?
I got my Non Imm Type o Visa stamped in my passport, wife got her Emergency travel document , Yesterday we got out ASQ reservation certificate from Center Point ASQ.  And we are waiting for our COE. I filled the form choosing the Thai family option, and provided downloaded every document they asked for, then the next day I got an Email saying my application was rejected and to provide my wife's passport or  Thai ID card, and evidence we were married, ?????
So I called in the morning and got a very terse Thai man answer.  I explained that I had provided everything web page asked for and that there was no place for me to download my wife's passport and marriage certificate, and that not knowing  what to do I add them to the visa download. 
So he says to me  and I quote verbatim "_and what do you want me to do_"  I said, in my most professional voice  , "_I don't want you to do anything, I just wanted to make sure I did the right thing_" _we are flying May 4th, and I wanted to make sure the COE will be ready before then_" 
Again with a very terse tone he said " there are a lot of people ahead of you, it will take 3-7 days, you must wait your turn"  WTF where did I as to be moved ahead of my turn. 
 Any way TIT. if the wife thinks that I will sell the house in the Us and make myself subject to this type of attitude, she has another thing coming. I love Thailand and the Thai people,   dealing with the Thai government?   not so much. Especially the guys. some of the ladies are very nice.
End of rant, LOL

----------


## CalEden

We are stuck in the COE too! It seems the COE is harder to obtain than the 60 day Visa. The 2 Thai Nationals after spending 3 days on their COE, most responses were almost immediate. The COE got rejected becuase their names were not on the ALQ, which took me 2 days to get them added to the ALQ. After I provided the ALQ with their names,  the Embassy told me with no reason given to start new COE's for both Thai Nationals. Mean while my COE has been in process for 72 hours. 

So started new COE's was able to go thru the process in one afternoon, getting the Certificates. Mean while on the farang front tried calling, only can email, so emailed 2 hours before closing. Nothing on the Farang COE front.

----------


## OhOh

> I filled the form choosing *the Thai family option*,





> and that there was *no place for me to download my wife's  passport and marriage certificate*,





> Any way* TIT*.


There does appear to be a "drag and drop section" provided on the COE Application page to add the requested information of the Thai Family member:

Whether one has access to all the requested documents is another thing.

ระบบลงทะเบียนคนไทยที่จะเดินทางกลับเข้าประเทศ

*Attachment, for further consideration*

----------


## Buckaroo Banzai

> There does appear to be a "drag and drop section" provided on the COE Application page to add the requested information of the Thai Family member:
> 
> Whether one has access to all the requested documents is another thing.
> 
> ระบบลงทะเบียนคนไทยที่จะเดินทางกลับเข้าประเทศ
> 
> *Attachment, for further consideration*


I saw the drop down window, and I did chose the Thai family option. but never got the next option asking me for that information, otherwise I would had been more than happy to give it to them, as I did with everything else they asked for.
Actually I still don't get it in my edit mode, maybe they are having problems with their system 
  Also on the visa section I have uploaded a copy of my Non Imm type O visa that I got based on marriage and had already provided them with all the information they required.

PS: I went back and checked. It seems you are right, now at the bottom of the form where you put you visa, it also asks for Wife info, perhaps it was there all the time and I did not notice.

----------


## Buckaroo Banzai

^^^^ so wife got her application aproned and now has moved to the second stage where she provided airline information and ASQ. 
She is making fun of me now, waving good by to me  and sayin "_See you wouldn't want to be you_"  :rofl:  I told her I got Venmo and I can order a couple of girls, she says I also better order some Viagra  then. LOL

----------


## CalEden

I got my COE approved this afternoon. So it's a go for me!

----------


## Buckaroo Banzai

wife just got her COE certificate also. I am the only one without a COE to piss in.  :tantrum:

----------


## Buckaroo Banzai

Ok so while I was on the floor throwing my Hissy Fit, I got an email from the Thai embassy ,with my Approval and COE certificate . WooHoo!! 
So I better call and cancel the girls and Viagra order.  LOL.

----------


## harrybarracuda

A general note on the COE site: When you drag and drop something, you can't just then submit it, even though you can see a thumbnail of the document there. There is usually a small arrow to do the actual upload.

I only noticed this because I made the same mistake but looked closely. It trips up a lot of people




> How is it going Harry? how are you liking Center point ASQ?


It is a doddle. Ample entertainment, the food is good enough, although rice-heavy so I have subbed a couple of meals with outside catering courtesy of Grab Food.

Time has passed quickly, I'm on day 6 and waiting for the PCR result which is near certain to be -ve, then I find out parole date.

I'm thinking of tying a bin liner of rubbish to my waist and reenacting that scene out of Shawshank (after he comes out of the sewage pipe) at reception, but they probably wouldn't get the joke.

----------


## harrybarracuda

So it seems my quarantine will finish at 6am on the 25th even though I am booked here until the 26th, but I can't leave the hotel unless I check out.

So looks like I'll be heading oop North a day early.

----------


## OhOh

> with my Approval and COE certificate . WooHoo!!


Congratulations or as a comparable 1960's equivalent expedition, for Englanders:




You have two even better "WooHoo!!" moments ahead of you. 

The first when your ASQ hotel room door closes behind you - your journey is complete!

The second when the taxi pulls away from your ASQ hotel into the early morning Bangkok traffic -  Thailand is yours!

----------


## taxexile

4 deaths, 2,070 new Covid-19 infections reported





> The Centre for Covid-19 Situation Administration (CCSA) on Friday reported 2,070 new cases and four deaths, bringing the total number of Covid-related fatalities in Thailand to 121.
> 
> 
> The deaths included an 84-year-old man in Bangkok who had no chronic conditions. He tested positive on April 18 and died two days later.
> 
> The second case was a 74-year-old man in Songkhla who suffered from high blood pressure and arrhythmia. He had come in contact with another confirmed Covid patient on April 6 and tested positive on April 10. He succumbed to the virus on Thursday.
> 
> The third case was a 29-year-old woman in Samut Prakan who suffered from obesity. She had been in contact with another patient on April 10 and tested positive on April 16. She died from the virus on Thursday.
> 
> ...




harry



> So looks like I'll be heading oop North a day early.


goog timing !    3rd wave is picking up speed now.

----------


## Seekingasylum

The Chonburi rate seems to be fluctuating daily but rising again from the recent figures.

That they haven't quarantined the entire chanwat is really a fucking disgrace. No more domestic tourism should be encouraged from Bangkok and the hotels, malls and restaurants should be closed down with a curfew for the chanwat set at 2200hrs.

----------


## taxexile

COVID-19 Data Explorer - Our World in Data


latest R rates.

----------


## Buckaroo Banzai

> So it seems my quarantine will finish at 6am on the 25th even though I am booked here until the 26th, but I can't leave the hotel unless I check out.
> 
> So looks like I'll be heading oop North a day early.


If I was you, I would stay the extra day just to spite them .  LOL
How did the being let out of your room work out?

----------


## harrybarracuda

> If I was you, I would stay the extra day just to spite them .  LOL
> How did the being let out of your room work out?


I was given a yellow wristband to go up to the roof but I can't see the point as it is stinking hot outside.

----------


## cyrille

55 - spoken like a gulf veteran.  :Very Happy:

----------


## Buckaroo Banzai

> I was given a yellow wristband to go up to the roof but I can't see the point as it is stinking hot outside.


I don't want to go out, I just want to know that I can if I wanted too. 
If you told me I cant go out, then that's all I would think about. LOL

----------


## OhOh

> COVID-19 Data Explorer - Our World in Data
> 
> 
> latest R rates.


Try this for some real perspective.

COVID-19 Data Explorer - Our World in Data

----------


## harrybarracuda

> 55 - spoken like a gulf veteran.


I have had one brush with skin cancer. Not going there again.

----------


## CalEden

Larger-scale testing has also contributed to the downward shift in death rates. As the U.S. tests more broadly, there’s a greater pool of data to pull from, instead of only recording the worst cases. The current mortality rate, based on reported cases, is 2.5%, according to Johns Hopkins. The CDC estimates this percentage would be far lower if it included people who are infected but unaware. Asymptomatic cases of COVID-19 are very common, and if those cases were included, the CDC predicts the mortality rate would be closer to 0.65%.

----------


## harrybarracuda

So it being Sunday I should just about be able to get into Chiang Mai before lockdown.


 :bananaman: 




> Calls are mounting for the government to impose a lockdown to restrict people's movement as the number of Covid-19 infections continued to soar.
> The calls were made after Prime Minister Prayut Chan-o-cha said on a TV Pool broadcast on Friday that the government had no plan to lock down the country despite it logging more than 2,000 new infections on Saturday.
> Eight Covid-19 deaths and a record 2,839 new cases were reported, bringing the total to 129 deaths and 53,022 infections, according to the Centre for Covid-19 Situation Administration. Bangkok logged the highest number of new infections at 1,582 cases.
> The Thoracic Society of Thailand called on the government to take drastic action to restrict the movements of people. Nithiphat Chiarakun, president of the society, said the soaring number of infections is straining the public health system as many hospitals, "hospitels" and field hospitals are teetering on the edge.
> 
> "Any efforts to overstretch the capacity of medical personnel will lead to the collapse of he public health system,'' he warned. "The government must take decisive action to stop the movement of people as much as possible to isolate infected and at-risk for treatment and reduce the number of new infections,'' Dr Nithiphat said.
> The government must give weight to information from the medical profession rather than politicians, he said. Those in the healthcare sector must also make the most use of what capacity they have and try to reduce the number of patients stranded in hospitals and communities, he said.
> Calls are also mounting for the government to impose a nationwide lockdown. Benjaporn Tantasuti, a child and adolescent psychiatrist, said that without law enforcement, many Thais cannot control their behaviour during the pandemic. "The situation is worsening and it is now necessary to impose a lockdown and curfew to stifle the surge of infections. The lockdown may be imposed for a brief period to curb the spread of the virus and help ease the burden on the overwhelmed healthcare system,'' she said.
> 
> ...


Calls for lockdown mounting

----------


## Seekingasylum

In the absence of a national vaccination programme immunising 80% of the population, the only available tool to fight the threat of an escalating 'R' number is to reduce social contact.

To ignore the need for an immediate lockdown closing all social centres except for supermarkets in the current circumstances is criminally stupid.

But then, this is Thailand and of course, as we all know, what is different this time round is that the elite and their families have all been vaccinated and are clearly content to gamble with our lives.

Ghastly people, quite ghastly.

Poor 'Arry, so sexually frustrated he has to arrange a holiday in an emerging disaster zone simply to get access to a few whores.

But commenting on the Chula academic's bizarrely incoherent babblings, is it right this buffoon is saying that lockdowns increase the 'R' rate whereas free association prevents infection in the home!!

No wonder the place is fucked.

----------


## harrybarracuda

> Poor 'Arry, so sexually frustrated he has to arrange a holiday in an emerging disaster zone simply to get access to a few whores.


I already told you, I'm here to look at buying a condo. Do you have any recommendations?

 :bananaman:

----------


## Seekingasylum

But I'm sure you'll fit in a bit of leg-sliding along the way.

But since you appear to be in the market for a slice of Thai real estate, can I interest you in my new bond scheme offering a 28% return on an investment collaterized by shareholders in my Pattani timeshare condo development. We're taking bids for investments beginning at 2 million per bond with a maximum holding of 20 million baht. In addition to your guaranteed annual dividend we're also offering a month's free vacation at our sister development down in Sihanoukville. 

If you fancy getting your feet wet just give me a ping with your mail address and I'll arrange for my legal representatives, Steele, Cheetham & Howe, to contact you.

----------


## strigils

Is that a recount of how you got suckered Sausages?

----------


## aging one

> Is that a recount of how you got suckered Sausages?


A very apt question indeed.

----------


## Seekingasylum

Only to a frazzled idiot peering over the abyss of his terminal dementia.

----------


## harrybarracuda

It seems Chiang Mai might be getting the new 'dark red' designation which given that the place is a ghost town may not be noticeable.

----------


## OhOh

Congratulations on reaching your terminus safely.

----------


## Slick

The ministry of public health is proposing that ALL foreigners applying for a COE after May 1st will have to do the FULL 14 days quarantine. 

Just a proposal at the moment but it is highly likely. Not sure if that means vaccinated people too, but should know more Thursday.

----------


## HuangLao

> The ministry of public health is proposing that ALL foreigners applying for a COE after May 1st will have to do the FULL 14 days quarantine. 
> 
> Just a proposal at the moment but it is highly likely. Not sure if that means vaccinated people too, but should know more Thursday.


Thursday. Don't hold your breath. 
Expect them to move the goal post a few more times before said and done.

----------


## Norton

> Thursday. Don't hold your breath. 
> Expect them to move the goal post a few more times before said and done.

----------


## Slick

After May 1st, it’s 14 days quarantine for everyone, including people who’ve been vaccinated.

----------


## OhOh

> including people who’ve been vaccinated.


Surely their vaccine passport makes a difference?

 :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## Slick

> Surely their vaccine passport makes a difference?


Guess not. Every mofo coming has to do 14 days now and all the ASQ hotels are trotting out new price lists. 

Bummer for those who REALLY wanted to flaunt their pass to participate in society.

----------


## Troy

I still have until July to firm up my travel dates if I decide to make the move this year. Plenty of time to see how Covid spreads in Thailand and for the rules to change several more times.

----------


## Buckaroo Banzai

> Guess not. Every mofo coming has to do 14 days now and all the ASQ hotels are trotting out new price lists. 
> 
> Bummer for those who REALLY wanted to flaunt their pass to participate in society.


We are departing may 4th but our COE and reservations have been made for vaccinated  7 day quarantine.
No one has informed us anything different.

----------


## Troy

^ New rules are for COE issued after 1 May, so you are okay.

----------


## Buckaroo Banzai

> ^ New rules are for COE issued after 1 May, so you are okay.


Phew !!!
I was getting ready to cancel everything and go to Greece for a few months instead. Zero quarantine for vaccinated people from Europe and the SS there.

----------


## Slick

> We are departing may 4th but our COE and reservations have been made for vaccinated  7 day quarantine.
> No one has informed us anything different.



You made it by 2 days. People who got/applied for their coe before May 1 and arrive before May 6 can still do 7-10 days. Everyone else 14 days.

----------


## Buckaroo Banzai

> You made it by 2 days. People who got/applied for their coe before May 1 and arrive before May 6 can still do 7-10 days. Everyone else 14 days.


We are arriving May 6 th   6 am

But I am looking at the Thai embassy here and I dont see any changes yet.

----------


## Slick

> We are arriving May 6 th   6 am
> 
> But I am looking at the Thai embassy here and I dont see any changes yet.


Ok arriving may 6th according to the new rules means you’ll need to do 14 full days and it doesn’t matter what you’ve already booked. 

They did it to the Indians and Pakistanis like 2 weeks ago. Just instantly made everyone stay the full 14 days. People in ASQ weren’t allowed to leave regardless of their vaccination status.  

Multiple thai embassies have reported this so far. Last one I saw was Stockholm. 

Keep an eye out but be prepared for the health authorities to stamp your paperwork “14 days” when you arrive.

----------


## Slick

Copenhagen

📢... - Royal Thai Embassy, Copenhagen | Facebook

----------


## harrybarracuda

> Ok arriving may 6th according to the new rules means you’ll need to do 14 full days and it doesn’t matter what you’ve already booked. 
> 
> They did it to the Indians and Pakistanis like 2 weeks ago. Just instantly made everyone stay the full 14 days. People in ASQ weren’t allowed to leave regardless of their vaccination status.  
> 
> Multiple thai embassies have reported this so far. Last one I saw was Stockholm. 
> 
> Keep an eye out but be prepared for the health authorities to stamp your paperwork “14 days” when you arrive.


Clear as fucking mud as usual.

----------


## harrybarracuda

> We are arriving May 6 th   6 am
> 
> But I am looking at the Thai embassy here and I dont see any changes yet.


You're fucked unless you can change your flight and ASQ in a day and get the embassy to issue you a new COE dated 30th April.

By issue, I mean reject your COE and assign it back to you to change the data, then when you've uploaded it, approve it again.

My spidey senses tell me that all embassy staff tomorrow will be busier than a one-armed juggler with crabs.

----------


## Buckaroo Banzai

> Copenhagen
> 
> ... - Royal Thai Embassy, Copenhagen | Facebook


I just about had it with Thailand. I love the people and the country, but their government and rules suck ass. 
If it was not for my Thai wife , I would probably never see Thailand again. 
If it is 14 days quarantine, I really dont want to come there, as I said , I can go to Greece , quarantine free and have a great time, I already have a place to stay there for as long as I want. 
Now it is going to be a big fight with my wife . Grrrrr. She is already all stressed out with all the hoops we had to jump through. Now one more thing.

----------


## harrybarracuda

> I just about had it with Thailand. I love the people and the country, but their government and rules suck ass. 
> If it was not for my Thai wife , I would probably never see Thailand again. 
> If it is 14 days quarantine, I really dont want to come there, as I said , I can go to Greece , quarantine free and have a great time, I already have a place to stay there for as long as I want. 
> Now it is going to be a big fight with my wife . Grrrrr. She is already all stressed out with all the hoops we had to jump through. Now one more thing.



If you can't hack two weeks in quarantine with your missus then you should probably divorce her. It's a piece of piss.

Just remember to pack alcohol if you like a nightly tipple or something.

----------


## harrybarracuda

Also, you're not allowed out of your room and you will have three Covid tests.

----------


## Slick

> I just about had it with Thailand. I love the people and the country, but their government and rules suck ass. 
> If it was not for my Thai wife , I would probably never see Thailand again. 
> If it is 14 days quarantine, I really dont want to come there, as I said , I can go to Greece , quarantine free and have a great time, I already have a place to stay there for as long as I want. 
> Now it is going to be a big fight with my wife . Grrrrr. She is already all stressed out with all the hoops we had to jump through. Now one more thing.


You’ve come this far, I’d just do the 14 days. Still cheaper than trying to get refunds and chasing all the cancellations. 

But yeah I hear ya on everything else. If it wasn’t for my daughter being in Thailand and too little to travel I’d going elsewhere. 

On the flip side all the property sellers trying to hold out until tourism is back just got a massive kick in the balls, so an astute buyer might be able to pick up something at a decent price, which is what I plan to do in phuket.

----------


## Slick

> Just remember to pack alcohol if you like a nightly tipple or something.


I rarely drink but I brought 3 liters in last time and everyone was so scared of catching covid from luggage that they didn’t care to check. 

Pretty much layed around in the jacuzzi sipping Jameson for the first 5 days.

----------


## Buckaroo Banzai

They are a bunch of ....... in the Thai government. They should make it that all New COEs are 14 days quarantine , Then people can make a decision if they want to do it or not.  If I wanted to do 14 days quarantine, I would had done it months ago. I am Pissed, right now, and not the British pissed, 
The same thing with expiring passports. My wife's passport expired but they could not renew it for three months, because they were busy with covid related issues. Then they spend twice the time and effort issuing her an emergency travel authorization.   Where it would had been simple for the Thai government to say,  "Do to the fact that we can not renew passports in a timely manner, do to the covid situation, all passports expiring in 2021 are automatically extended one more year. Issue solved. all it would require is to simply re-program their computer system.

----------


## Troy

> We are arriving May 6 th 6 am


Bummer! Do the lottery this week...

Apologies for raising your hopes,.

----------


## Buckaroo Banzai

> Bummer! Do the lottery this week...
> 
> Apologies for raising your hopes,.


Trying to call the Embassy. see if i can change the COE so I can depart earlier and avoid the 14 day screw up

----------


## CalEden

We have 7 day quarantine Doc's but arrive on the 9th, that is screwed up! The gov should be more worried about their people/economy. If too many people have no source of income. People that have nothing to loose...

----------


## Buckaroo Banzai

> We have 7 day quarantine Doc's but arrive on the 9th, that is screwed up! The gov should be more worried about their people/economy. If too many people have no source of income. People that have nothing to loose...


Can make your travel plans to an earlier date?
If you can get there by the 5th , you dont have to do the 14 day quarantine, We just changed our ticket to an earlier date 
arriving there the 4th, and now we are  changing our COE to reflect the new days, and waiting for morning in Thailand to change our Hotel ASQ to reflect the new dates.

----------


## Buckaroo Banzai

Ok so I called and canceled our Qatar flight  arriving in BKK May 6th, because they did not have a convenient flight the previous couple of dates that worked for us, and we re-booked with Korean air for a May 2 departure  with a  May 3rd arrival,  changed the ASQ to also May 3, and forwarded all the new info to the Thai embassy for a new COE, hopefully we will get it tomorrow the 30th, just under the wire,  and not have to do the 14 days .
Lets keep our fingers crossed, all these changes were not cheap, and I would hate for them to be for nothing.

----------


## Seekingasylum

Is there some compelling, compassionate reason that requires your wife's presence here?

----------


## OhOh

> forwarded all the new info to the Thai embassy for a new COE


Good luck.

----------


## Buckaroo Banzai

As an American I will try to string together a few words, but you know how hard it can be. 
 Where is here? 
If you mean in Thailand , Her Thai family is here, we have a home there, we have a car and dogs. 
 We usually spend a few months in Thailand every year, with the thought that when I retired we would spend more time in our Thai home. Well I retired last year, and then Covid hit and we got stuck in the US,
  Sister in law take's care of the house and the dogs, thank god.
So when Thailand was doing so good with covid , we were vaccinated, and Thailand reduced the quarantine to seven days we decided it was time to come back .  
All the COE , ASQ, visa for me, airline tickets , and bags were packed, and then the Thai government decided to change everything. 
On top of all these things, She has not seen her Thai family (lovely people all of them) for over a year. 
I can understand , perhaps changing the quarantine for unvaccinated people, or for some countries, but for everyone, and from everywhere? 
Why not say, " in view of the worsening covid situation, any new COEs would be 14 days now?  Do they see huge amount of infections coming out of the 7 days vaccinated people quarantine? did they even see ONE case of covid from a fully vaccinated person? 
TIT, that's why I would never trust the Thai government further than I can  spit.  This is the last time I trusted them with anything.

----------


## Seekingasylum

Obviously, 'here' refers to Thailand. Where else would it be in the context of the thread and my posts. 

Anyway, you have answered my question, you evidently have no pressing reason for your visit other than personal choice which, given the current circumstances that prevail 'here', is a poor one having regard to the obstacles in your way and the not entirely insignificant fact the entire fucking country is necessarily grinding to a halt.

Vaccination is a factor in reducing transmissibility since it reduces viral loading but it is by no means certain it can prevent transmission to another who is unvaccinated, particularly those who are vulnerable.

Hence the decision to quarantine all.

Once Thailand has immunised 80% of its population then you can no doubt visit without impediment.

Fairly fucking obvious but then, I'm not American. 

Frankly, your decision to travel is quite, quite stupid but to whine about its difficulties and the Thai government verges on the irrational.

----------


## CalEden

> Obviously, 'here' refers to Thailand. Where else would it be in the context of the thread and my posts. 
> 
> Anyway, you have answered my question, you evidently have no pressing reason for your visit other than personal choice which, given the current circumstances that prevail 'here', is a poor one having regard to the obstacles in your way and the not entirely insignificant fact the entire fucking country is necessarily grinding to a halt.
> 
> Vaccination is a factor in reducing transmissibility since it reduces viral loading but it is by no means certain it can prevent transmission to another who is unvaccinated, particularly those who are vulnerable.
> 
> Hence the decision to quarantine all.
> 
> Once Thailand has immunised 80% of its population then you can no doubt visit without impediment.
> ...


Must be another boring day at work punching the timecard.

----------


## Troy

There are those that pause their lives in fear of their own shadows but life has to go on SA. You can't just press the pause button until everyone is vaccinated. Covid has played havoc with everyone's plans. Good to see Buckaroo is getting his future sorted out regardless. I'm delaying yet again and opting for a sailing holiday in Croatia instead.

 I'll see if Thailand gets this latest outbreak under control by July.

----------


## Buckaroo Banzai

> There are those that pause their lives in fear of their own shadows but life has to go on SA. You can't just press the pause button until everyone is vaccinated. Covid has played havoc with everyone's plans. Good to see Buckaroo is getting his future sorted out regardless. I'm delaying yet again and opting for a sailing holiday in Croatia instead.
> 
>  I'll see if Thailand gets this latest outbreak under control by July.


Croatia is beautiful, if it was not for the wife, I would be heading that way. Oslo consider Greece, God willing, we will be heading that way, late August eagerly September. But if sea cruising is your thing, if I remember correctly it gets windy late summer with a wind called "Meltemi"  
Anyway I got the travel plans straitened out, and was issued a new CEO , and ASQ arriving May 3, so we will be doing the 7-day quarantine. Got my RT-PCR test back a few minutes ago -Negative- , so good to go for a Sunday 9 am departure from Orlando with Korean air.  
The only issue I am having is with bringing my guitar, the person I talked with said I cant carry it on, and I am apprehensive checking it in with those gorillas handling luggage.

----------


## Buckaroo Banzai

> Frankly, your decision to travel is quite, quite stupid


Do you know why stupid people think they are smart?
Because they are stupid.

----------


## OhOh

> Anyway *I got the travel plans straitened out*, and was issued a new CEO , and ASQ arriving May 3, so we will be doing the 7-day quarantine.


 :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 

The Thai Embassy staff working for all nationalities. Wonderful efforts and delivering the impossible.

Welcome to Thailand.

 :Smile:

----------


## Seekingasylum

> There are those that pause their lives in fear of their own shadows but life has to go on SA. You can't just press the pause button until everyone is vaccinated. Covid has played havoc with everyone's plans. Good to see Buckaroo is getting his future sorted out regardless. I'm delaying yet again and opting for a sailing holiday in Croatia instead.
> 
>  I'll see if Thailand gets this latest outbreak under control by July.


Embarking on a purposeless visit to a country he clearly dislikes and is only contemplating out of a sense of matrimonial obligation is 'getting his future sorted out'??

Troy, one is not putting one's life on hold simply because of a " fear of one's own shadows " you idiot. We are living in a country which has insufficient resources to battle a fucking virus for which there is no meaningful treatment and strikes down hundreds of thousands of human beings whose fucking lungs are getting torn to shreds as they lie gasping for air before they expire. 

You stupid complacent fuck, Thailand is not fucking Germany with its infinite resources.

Christ, haven't you seen the blazing pyres of burning corpses in India where people are literally begging for their lives and a cannister of oxygen.

And we have to suffer the idiocy of gormless Americans whingeing and whining over the bureaucracy they are encountering while embarking on a fucking stupid pointless holiday to what is an economic disaster zone where the general population is living in genuine fear.

Get your head out of your arse.

----------


## Seekingasylum

> Do you know why stupid people think they are smart?
> Because they are stupid.


Is this meant to be some sort of homespun, dull-witted interpretation of the Dunning-Kruger effect?

----------


## Buckaroo Banzai

> The Thai Embassy staff working for all nationalities. Wonderful efforts and delivering the impossible.
> 
> Welcome to Thailand.


Thank you!!
In a conversation my wife had with an Embassy staffer  , he said that their was only two of them working on COEs at the Washington branch, and the had worked late into the night and were going to work  over the weekend to clear up the backlog.  
We were lucky we were some of the first ones to apply for the changes.

----------


## Buckaroo Banzai

> Is this meant to be some sort of homespun, dull-witted interpretation of the Dunning-Kruger effect?


I did try to dumb it down as much as possibly I could for your understanding
You are welcome  :Smile:

----------


## Seekingasylum

From that post I rather think you may be more comfortable in another language.

----------


## Troy

> Embarking on a purposeless visit to a country he clearly dislikes...


I was under the impression Buckaroo has now retired and wants to settle in his Thai home...

...very similar to my current situation and, if it were not for Covid, I would have already made the last trip.

----------


## Seekingasylum

He already has a right to settle in Greece and has a place there. Swapping Greece for a Thailand firmly under the military/mafia jackboot, a country that has allied itself ever closer to the Chink commies would be insane.

----------


## Buckaroo Banzai

> From that post I rather think you may be more comfortable in another language.


Indeed I am
The language of the reasonable

----------


## Buckaroo Banzai

So we finally arrived in Thailand last night.
Both the planes from the US to Korea and from Korea to Thailand were half empty , and we were able lay down on several seats and sleep most of the way, so when we got to BKK I thought we would be wide awake and not be able to sleep, but much to my surprise, and with the help of a melatonin pill both me and the wife had a good nights sleep , and we are up 7am to start the first day of our brief incarceration.
The airport in Incheon Korea   was a cemetery.  In BKK it was a bit more lively because everyone arriving at that time was herded to a processing area. All very efficient and quick I might add.  The hotel room is nice, a small studio apartment really ,with a small kitchen, cook top   (not that we will be doing any cooking) , full size refrigerator, and functioning washing machine, provided with seven days worth of detergent .
The balcony is a bit disappointing, though about 15 ft long , they have the A/C unit rights in the meddle of it, leaving only six feet   usable. Why would they do that? Why not put it at one end? TIT
Anyway, we were able to change out May 6th arrival day to May 3 , get in under the wire, and doing the 7 day quarantine.

----------


## Joe 90

Good luck with it all BB.

It'll either break you or make you and the missus. 

Don't forget the balcony picture shots, but no jesus boots please :Smile:

----------


## Buckaroo Banzai

> Good luck with it all BB.
> 
> It'll either break you or make you and the missus. 
> 
> Don't forget the balcony picture shots, but no jesus boots please


Not ready to test my anti-gravity jesus boots  yet, but it is only day one. We are on the 16th floor, so if they dont work ,at least I would have time for some choice words on my way down.    :Smile:

----------


## Headworx

There's obviously exceptions to any quarantine rules in Thailand, one example is the girls on the LPGA tour (golf) played in Singapore last week finishing on Sunday, and they'll be starting in Pattaya at Siam Country Club this Thursday. So that's like 60+ players plus caddies and coaches and managers and so on that obviously won't be being spending a week or two in quarantine before being cut loose.

 It's going to be a closed-door event with no spectators unfortunately, falls under the no gatherings of 20 people rule  :Sad:

----------


## OhOh

> In BKK it was a bit more lively because everyone arriving at that time was herded to a processing area. All very efficient and quick I might add


Excellent news.

The food?

----------


## harrybarracuda

Drove up to Golden Triangle today. Not a police roadblock manned, although I had my docs at the ready. Sat next to Mekong enjoying a pizza and Beer Lao  ::chitown::

----------


## Buckaroo Banzai

> He already has a right to settle in Greece and has a place there. Swapping Greece for a Thailand firmly under the military/mafia jackboot, a country that has allied itself ever closer to the Chink commies would be insane.


It would be if it was all about me, but it is not, My wife is Thai , and I have Greek roots, we love each other very much and we are both  willing to make compromises for each other. Our Plan was to split our time between Thailand and Greece because they are classer to each other than it is between the US and Thailand. (24 hour trips are becoming a grind) .
Originally we were going to  to Greece for Easter, (May1st) spend two or three months there, and then come to Thailand, but when Greece went into a lockdown there was no sense for us to go there.
A ) because we would not be able to do the work I wanted to do to get my Greek passport, and
B) would had been trapped in our Greek home 
C) Thailand was open, and travel requirements were relaxed,

So now we re looking into going to Greece end of August, stay there a couple of months in the hope that they will open Thai travel without quarantine by then. I f not, we will go back to Florida for the winter. 
I worked hard all my life, nothing was given to me, and  trust me I don't have the options I do by being stupid.

PS: finishing day 2 of our "unfortunate incarceration" and I am already claiming the walls.

----------


## OhOh

> I am already claiming the walls.


Your wife is still alive? 

How is the food?

----------


## Mendip

^^ I quite enjoyed my 15 day ASQ and am considering applying for another... 

I'm not obligated, but keep finding myself reminiscing back to those long carefree days and wonder if I'm allowed to do another stretch. Maybe it would be cheaper if I didn't need the airport pick-up?

My only mistake was underestimating the alcohol requirement... but you're only doing 7 days? Two, one litre bottles should be ample if your wife's tea-total.

However, I ASQ'd alone. I really couldn't imagine doing it with the 'spouse'.

----------


## Buckaroo Banzai

> Your wife is still alive? 
> 
> How is the food?


The wife is alive, it is me I am worried about, I sleep with one eye open LOL
I am kidding of course, actually it is nice to have  company, IMO it would had been worst if I was by myself, but ask me again in a couple of days LOL.
The Hotel food is OK, and a lot of it.  Standard Thai fair. But they allow Tops, Seven Eleven ,  restaurant deliveries, and family deliveries.  My wife's cousin  brought us some southern Thai food , wife loved it, me not so much LOL.
Tomorrow we are having Indian delivered, Chicken Tika  Masala, Vindaloo. Pakoras, by the end of our seven days, they will have to wheel me out.  :Smile:

----------


## Buckaroo Banzai

Day three of my "unfortunate incarceration " and the walls are closing in as I continue my slow decent into madness, with only the voices in my head to keep me company and offer suggestions what to do with the wife.
 But I resist, straggling to maintain a tenuous hold  on my humanity. 
Tune in tomorrow for another instalment off....
 "Buck's unfortunate incarceration"

You think I am being a bit dramatic?

----------


## Norton

> You think I am being a bit dramatic?


Yes.  :Smile:

----------


## PAG

> Day three of my "unfortunate incarceration " and the walls are closing in as I continue my slow decent into madness, with only the voices in my head to keep me company and offer suggestions what to do with the wife.
>  But I resist, straggling to maintain a tenuous hold  on my humanity. 
> Tune in tomorrow for another instalment off....
>  "Buck's unfortunate incarceration"
> 
> You think I am being a bit dramatic?

----------


## Stumpy

> finishing day 2 of our "unfortunate incarceration" and I am already claiming the walls.


My wife and I scrapped our travel plans back to the states (near term). We had planned on staying 1.5 months of which I would work from there for some of it and then vacation the rest. All was approved by corporate. But the constant variables make it extremely complicated and costly. We want to book airfare early for better pricing but airlines are scamming people now and they say you can book and its fully refundable if you cancel 7 days prior but that is not the case. They do not refund your money, they allow you to move the flight but that has a shelf life so it could be a "Use it or lose it".  We are now reluctant to book the flight early which means we would have to book closer to the date we want to fly and prices are much higher. Then you have all the documents and Covid proof tests before departing. For us the current 14 day quarantine upon return is really the deal breaker for us. While we understand the control its just not worth it. A bit back it appeared that if we had the vaccination completed in the US with a proof test prior to flying that we should be Ok but then Thailand made a blanket change and no matter which inoculation you get the 14 day stands. My wife and I both agreed that it simply isn't worth it even if we would get to have the Pfizer or Moderna inoculation. The 14 day quarantine isn't cheap either. 

Life as it is now, all of this could change in a few weeks.

----------


## happynz

> . We want to book airfare early for better pricing but airlines are scamming people now and they say you can book and its fully refundable if you cancel 7 days prior but that is not the case. They do not refund your money, they allow you to move the flight but that has a shelf life so it could be a "Use it or lose it".


This is what Malaysia Airlines has done. 

Fuckers...

----------


## OhOh

> Life as it is now, all of this could change in a few weeks.


Take care driving, I hear there is a risk of death, even in some civilised countries. 

Likewise, Thai food. Did you bring a month and a half's supply with you?

I would suggest only western manufactured masks, but do they still make them?

Don't slip on the soap whilst showering ....

Or:

----------


## Stumpy

> This is what Malaysia Airlines has done.
> 
> Fuckers...


Here Here. Pisses me off. I am not going to tie up $2500 to $3000 with an airline company. Even if you are a frequent flyer with lots of air miles in the bank, they do not care. All the perks are out the window.

----------


## OhOh

^Live what life gives you, day by day.

----------


## strigils

> Here Here. Pisses me off. I am not going to tie up $2500 to $3000 with an airline company. Even if you are a frequent flyer with lots of air miles in the bank, they do not care. All the perks are out the window.


555, i have a voucher for last year as my refund for Thai airways...still waiting to see when i can use that sucker. I think i may print it off and use it as expensive toilet paper or let the grandkids draw on it.  :Smile:

----------


## Buckaroo Banzai

> My wife and I scrapped our travel plans back to the states (near term). We had planned on staying 1.5 months of which I would work from there for some of it and then vacation the rest. All was approved by corporate. But the constant variables make it extremely complicated and costly. We want to book airfare early for better pricing but airlines are scamming people now and they say you can book and its fully refundable if you cancel 7 days prior but that is not the case. They do not refund your money, they allow you to move the flight but that has a shelf life so it could be a "Use it or lose it". We are now reluctant to book the flight early which means we would have to book closer to the date we want to fly and prices are much higher. Then you have all the documents and Covid proof tests before departing. For us the current 14 day quarantine upon return is really the deal breaker for us. While we understand the control its just not worth it. A bit back it appeared that if we had the vaccination completed in the US with a proof test prior to flying that we should be Ok but then Thailand made a blanket change and no matter which inoculation you get the 14 day stands. My wife and I both agreed that it simply isn't worth it even if we would get to have the Pfizer or Moderna inoculation. The 14 day quarantine isn't cheap either.
> 
> Life as it is now, all of this could change in a few weeks.


I hear you, I would not do it right now also. We wanted to come to Thailand for the longer time and would not do it because of the 14 day quarantine . Then they announced 7-day quarantine if vaccinated, and they said after day 3 if tested negative you could freely move among the ASQ grounds, use the Gym , seat at their restaurant, So we though no Problem, we can do that. Then they went and retroactively changed things. 
I could understand if they said "because of the new covid situation, anyone applying for a COE after X day, will do 14 days" so people can decide if they want to do it or not,  but they did not , they went back on their word to those who had already made a decision based on their promises. 
So you cant trust anything they say.
 The same insurance document they happily accepted at the Washington DC embassy for me, they rejected for someone else I know at the LA branch,  
 If I was you I would wait a few months more  until things  with covid settle down a bit, which is what I should have done.   
As far as Airline refunds are concerned, we were able to get a refund from Qatar, but they charged us  $200 each cancelation fee. An amount we happily paid to be able to change our travel plans and avoid the 14 day quarantine.

----------


## Shutree

> Then they announced 7-day quarantine if vaccinated, and they said after day 3 if tested negative you could freely move among the ASQ grounds, use the Gym , seat at their restaurant, So we though no Problem, we can do that. Then they went and retroactively changed things.


You are still okay to do just 7 days of quarantine, or did they change that for you?

----------


## OhOh

> I would wait a few months more until things with covid settle down a bit


We were told that pork pie 18 months ago, 12 months ago, 6 months ago and as you found out 1 month ago. 

Why do you believe life will improve for the citizens of most countries in the future?

----------


## Shutree

> This is what Malaysia Airlines has done. 
> 
> Fuckers...


I am still trying to recover the money I paid over a year ago to Vietnam Airlines. Not sure if the credit card company will be interested as the airline has not actually refused to pay, it is still 'processing'.

And when, eventually, I make a trip to Luang Prabang, I shall visit the Pullman Luang Prabang and ask to see some suites and take pics and then I shall discuss with the manager the matter of his refusal to refund my prepayment last year and then I shall spend some time on social media. Revenge, a dish best served cold.

----------


## Buckaroo Banzai

> You are still okay to do just 7 days of quarantine, or did they change that for you?


Originally we were scheduled to arrive May6th on a 7-day quarantine. When they changed it to 14 days , we also changed or travel plans for an earlier departure, the challenge was to get a new COE dated before May 1st. 
Made it just under the wire, We got our new COE April 30th one day before the May1st deadline.
  Started our 7-day quarantine May 4th, and we are scheduled to be released into the wild the 11th as early as 6am if  we have an early flight to KKC. 




> We were told that pork pie 18 months ago, 12 months ago, 6 months ago and as you found out 1 month ago. 
> 
> Why do you believe life will improve for the citizens of most countries in the future?


I don't think we were " told that pork pie " 18 months ago, 12 months ago, 6 months ago, I have been monitoring the situation for the past year. There were many proposals, but nothing official. It just became official last month .  I understand that the covid situation is fluid, and the need to make changes as situations change , but you can not make changes retroactively, because if you do you lose all credibility, that's why serious countries have "Grandfather laws" next time they say something , do you think I will make an investment based on what they say ever again? They say, they want to attract wealthy retirees to invest in the country. Do you think those "wealthy investors" became wealthy by being stupid? 
*Fool me once, shame on you; fool me twice, shame on me.*

----------


## Shutree

> Made it just under the wire, We got our new COE April 30th one day before the May1st deadline.
>   Started our 7-day quarantine May 4th, and we are scheduled to be released into the wild the 11th as early as 6am if  we have an early flight to KKC.


Well done. 
Mind you, having a vindaloo in the room you'll be needing to get out quickly. Most Thai women seem not keen on the smell of Indian food, is your wife okay with it?
All the years I travelled I very rarely ate in the hotel room, I never liked that stale food smell the next day. Not that you have many choices in quarantine.

----------


## Buckaroo Banzai

> Well done. 
> Mind you, having a vindaloo in the room you'll be needing to get out quickly. Most Thai women seem not keen on the smell of Indian food, is your wife okay with it?
> All the years I travelled I very rarely ate in the hotel room, I never liked that stale food smell the next day. Not that you have many choices in quarantine.


I have a plan!!
I mask the vindaloo smell by not showring often  LOL

----------


## Humbert

When I left Thailand for the USA in early April I got a Covid test at Bumrungrad for 4750 baht. The airline reviewed it. It was not reviewed by US Immigration.

I am now fully vaccinated and have a vaccination record from the CDC which was issued when I got my shots.

Hopefully, when I return to Thailand this summer a negative Covid test and my vaccination record will suffice. I hope the 7 day quarantine will not be required by then.

----------


## Buckaroo Banzai

> 555, i have a voucher for last year as my refund for Thai airways...still waiting to see when i can use that sucker. I think i may print it off and use it as expensive toilet paper or let the grandkids draw on it.


I had a vouched like that from continental Airlines a few years ago, I never used it also.
 To redeem it you had to purchase your airfare directly from them, and even with the vouched it was less expensive to purchase my airfare on line from third party companies than it was to buy from Continental direct. 
No wonder they went out of business. 
Continental , as are many other US airlines, also maintained the minimum number of pilots , and every time there was a storm or other delaying events,  their Pilots would run out of hours, without another pilot  to replace him, flights would get canceled. 
Which is how I got my voucher in the first place, and why that other than domestic flights or when I don't have another choice, I would never fly with an American company.

----------


## Buckaroo Banzai

> When I left Thailand for the USA in early April I got a Covid test at Bumrungrad for 4750 baht. The airline reviewed it. It was not reviewed by US Immigration.
> 
> I am now fully vaccinated and have a vaccination record from the CDC which was issued when I got my shots.
> 
> Hopefully, when I return to Thailand this summer a negative Covid test and my vaccination record will suffice. I hope the 7 day quarantine will not be required by then.


The Thai government said that by October 1st quarantine will be eliminated, and I believe them because we all know how much the Thai governments word is worth. :rolleyes5: 

But being the eternal optimist, I am hopping the same. Late August early October we want to travel out of Thailand and we don't want to have to go trough quarantine again when we come back. 

Talking about optimism. As I type this I am watching CNN and they are showing the riots in Columbia. 
The Police is hitting the protesters with water canons, and there is one guy in the front lines with an umbrella  :smiley laughing:  
Now that's what I call  optimism.

----------


## harrybarracuda

Got to Pai. Roadblock where they pull you out for a temperature check and enter your ID and hotel into a database. They never mentioned the contact tracing apps. All very pleasant.

----------


## OhOh

> Got to Pai.


Very close to Myanmar.

A report of foreign arrivals would be useful. Got your press card?

----------


## HuangLao

> Very close to Myanmar.
> 
> A report of foreign arrivals would be useful. Got your press card?


Wannabe fake press credentials?

----------


## Buckaroo Banzai

Day six pf our  7 day quarantine . Just got the results of our covid test, Negative. 
We will be flying back home  (KKC)Tuesday morning. We toyed with the idea of renting a car and driving, but being unfamiliar with all the restrictions we did not want to chance it. 
Cant wait to get out of this hotel.

----------


## OhOh

deleted

----------


## harrybarracuda

I like Pai. Lots of places closed but I managed to be in one so F1 and Footy sorted.  :Smile:

----------


## OhOh

> F1 and Footy sorted


Now those reasons, to visit Thailand during a world lockdown, aren't usually in the top ten.  I'm surprised a COE was issued!

----------


## Buckaroo Banzai

1 am and I cant sleep, even after seven days here, I have not been able to adjust my hours to Thailand, not easy to stay awake during the day when you are laying around in bed all day at the ASQ hotel. 
Our quarantine is officially over, but we will not be leaving the hotel until this morning to catch our flight to KKC. 
Wife jokingly asked  if we could expand our quarantine to 14 days, she is happy as a pig in shit, laying around in the hotel , talking with her friends on the phone all day, and ordering food on the Grab app. 
Me on the other hand cant wait to get out of here and head for khon Kaen. When I get there it will be all rainbows and Unicorns :Smile:

----------


## OhOh

> she is happy as a pig in shit, laying around in the hotel , talking with her friends on the phone all day, and ordering food on the Grab app.


Worth all the angst then. One down, your reward is waiting for you up north.

----------


## Shutree

> Me on the other hand cant wait to get out of here and head for khon Kaen. When I get there it will be all rainbows and Unicorns


Are you a free man now, dancing with the unicorns?

----------


## CalEden

We landed Sunday morning Qatar Airlines only one other man in Biz Class. The attendent offered me the center row double bed for sleeping (Qsuites), I had a window suite. We are in day 5 of 2 week qurantine.

----------


## Humbert

I'm in Seattle having a surgical revision to my hip replacement on Monday. I probably won't be able to travel back to Thailand until around the beginning of August. I'm fully vaccinated with Moderna but I will still have to endure some kind of quarantine which I'm definitely not looking forward to.

----------


## runker

Down to single digits today.  We have a friend who did 14 days with three little kids, what a saint she must be.  Made the mistake of not having a Thai phone when we got here.  The wife is able to speak with family and friends via LINE.  Her brother lives close to our hotel and has dropped off a cooler full of fresh fruit for us.  The bananas are getting ripe to quick, will probably have three today. The hotel has only given us watermelon everyday.  Our plans were made for the 7 day quarantine in which we would spend time here with family and then drive to Chiang Mai with her brother.  Now we must leave the hotel and go directly to the airport or face another 14 day quarantine in Chiang Mai.

----------


## CalEden

double Post

----------


## CalEden

We were in the original 7 day too. The Hotel told the War Department that if we tested negative on our 3rd covid test tomarrow they would release us before noon Sunday the 23rd. They originally told use the 24th.

 That's great runker! All down hill!

----------


## Buckaroo Banzai

> Down to single digits today.  We have a friend who did 14 days with three little kids, what a saint she must be.  Made the mistake of not having a Thai phone when we got here.  The wife is able to speak with family and friends via LINE.  Her brother lives close to our hotel and has dropped off a cooler full of fresh fruit for us.  The bananas are getting ripe to quick, will probably have three today. The hotel has only given us watermelon everyday.  Our plans were made for the 7 day quarantine in which we would spend time here with family and then drive to Chiang Mai with her brother.  Now we must leave the hotel and go directly to the airport or face another 14 day quarantine in Chiang Mai.


Does your hotel allowed Grab Food deliveries at your hotel? If they do , downloads the App. A lot of great food in Bangkok, we pigged out.

----------


## Buckaroo Banzai

> We were in the original 7 day too. The Hotel told the War Department that if we tested negative on our 3rd covid test tomarrow they would release us before noon Sunday the 23rd. They originally told use the 24th.
> 
>  That's great runker! All down hill!


Good for you, We just did our seven days a couple of weeks ago, and the last two days were like the last Yard, but it went quick 
Enjoy the rest, and good luck. :Smile:

----------


## Stumpy

Well I am beginning my plight to the US and of course a subsequent return. I went to immigration today to get my re entry stamp. That took about 5 minutes as the immigration office was empty. My wife and I just finished our online forms to the Thai Embassy in LA. All was accepted. We will also have to do the Covid test prior to flying. We are not flying until the middle of July so lots can change as this all is quite fluid. Currently in California if landing at SFO they require a 10 day self quarantine which is no problem. We will stay in the states for 2 months as my mother was recently diagnosed with stage 2/3 pancreatic cancer and my oldest daughter is getting married. Weird times.

Immediately upon landing we will get round one of either Pfizer or Moderna vaccination. CVS is a walk in program now, no waiting. All my family and friends are fully vaccinated so that makes life a little easier. Normally we plan on some travel while in the states but we will not be doing an awful lot of that.

At this juncture returning requirements for September are unknown so I am not even going to predict what they will be. As we get closer to returning we will start that planning.

----------


## CalEden

> Well I am beginning my plight to the US and of course a subsequent return. I went to immigration today to get my re entry stamp. That took about 5 minutes as the immigration office was empty. My wife and I just finished our online forms to the Thai Embassy in LA. All was accepted. We will also have to do the Covid test prior to flying. We are not flying until the middle of July so lots can change as this all is quite fluid. Currently in California if landing at SFO they require a 10 day self quarantine which is no problem. We will stay in the states for 2 months as my mother was recently diagnosed with stage 2/3 pancreatic cancer and my oldest daughter is getting married. Weird times.
> 
> Immediately upon landing we will get round one of either Pfizer or Moderna vaccination. CVS is a walk in program now, no waiting. All my family and friends are fully vaccinated so that makes life a little easier. Normally we plan on some travel while in the states but we will not be doing an awful lot of that.
> 
> At this juncture returning requirements for September are unknown so I am not even going to predict what they will be. As we get closer to returning we will start that planning.


Sorry to hear the sad news concerning your mother. Hoping the best for your mother.

----------


## Stumpy

> Sorry to hear the sad news concerning your mother. Hoping the best for your mother.


Thanks CarlE.  Its life. At 80+ we can't live forever.

I want to go back and spend a few months and have some fun with her and of course my Pops. A Lot will be changing soon.


On a travel back note, Just got my $100K USD Covid policy to show that I am covered for a year.

----------


## CalEden

Today is the last full day, then I am free not to have a drink in a bar! 

They have told us we can leave as early as Midnite tonight. The War Department has her Buri Ram ride set to arrive at 8:30 AM tomarrow morning. They will drop me off at the Hilton. Sure hope the Executive Lounge has alcohol.

----------


## Buckaroo Banzai

> Well I am beginning my plight to the US and of course a subsequent return. I went to immigration today to get my re entry stamp. That took about 5 minutes as the immigration office was empty. My wife and I just finished our online forms to the Thai Embassy in LA. All was accepted. We will also have to do the Covid test prior to flying. We are not flying until the middle of July so lots can change as this all is quite fluid. Currently in California if landing at SFO they require a 10 day self quarantine which is no problem. We will stay in the states for 2 months as my mother was recently diagnosed with stage 2/3 pancreatic cancer and my oldest daughter is getting married. Weird times.
> 
> Immediately upon landing we will get round one of either Pfizer or Moderna vaccination. CVS is a walk in program now, no waiting. All my family and friends are fully vaccinated so that makes life a little easier. Normally we plan on some travel while in the states but we will not be doing an awful lot of that.
> 
> At this juncture returning requirements for September are unknown so I am not even going to predict what they will be. As we get closer to returning we will start that planning.


Sorry to hear about your Mom, at any age it cant be easy, I know it was not for me, when my mom passed in her Eighties. 
As you said concerning your return, things are fluid and conditions could change at any moment, but they are predicting the elimination of quarantine my October 1st. Europe just opened to vaccinated Americans with no quarantine, I am sure if successful it will be emulated  by others including Thailand who depends on tourism. Also the covid insurance might not be required by the time you return (if I underused correctly you are not returning until the fall). 
Good luck with your trip . My Daughter is visiting friends near Los Angeles, and just had a video call with her a few minutes ago. Weather is great this time of the year. 
Picture taken an hour ago

----------


## armstrong

> Today is the last full day, then I am free not to have a drink in a bar! 
> 
> They have told us we can leave as early as Midnite tonight. The War Department has her Buri Ram ride set to arrive at 8:30 AM tomarrow morning. They will drop me off at the Hilton. Sure hope the Executive Lounge has alcohol.


Most places are selling again in cups. British/Irish bars are always a safe choice.

----------


## harrybarracuda

> Down to single digits today.  We have a friend who did 14 days with three little kids, what a saint she must be.  Made the mistake of not having a Thai phone when we got here.  The wife is able to speak with family and friends via LINE.  Her brother lives close to our hotel and has dropped off a cooler full of fresh fruit for us.  The bananas are getting ripe to quick, will probably have three today. The hotel has only given us watermelon everyday.  Our plans were made for the 7 day quarantine in which we would spend time here with family and then drive to Chiang Mai with her brother.  Now we must leave the hotel and go directly to the airport or face another 14 day quarantine in Chiang Mai.


It's not as bad as it sounds. When I entered Chiang Mai direct from a dark red Bkk they did not check anything, just asked you to scan a link that takes you to the CM-Chana website and fill in your details. 

Most of the new infections are in the prison system. The lockdown has done its job.

----------


## aging one

> Most of the new infections are in the prison system. The lockdown has done its job.


No it has not in Bangkok Harry it running rampant.

*1,000 test positive in city camp*

_Indian var
iant found at Laksi building site

_https://www.bangkokpost.com/thailand/general/2119647/1-000-test-positive-in-city-camp

*24 Covid fatalities, 3,052 new cases*


PUBLISHED : 22 MAY 2021 AT 08:32
The Public Health Ministry on Saturday reported 29 new Covid-19 fatalities, bringing the toll to 759, and 3,052 new cases, raising the total to 126,118.
Over the previous 24 hours there were 2,447 infections detected in the general public and 605 in prisons.

The Laksi camp is 4 kilometers from my house and some of the workers are working less than a kilometer from my house working on new housing for a muban. I have had to change where I jog to keep from seeing and passing the trucks that bus them in....

----------


## Seekingasylum

Harry is an idiot.

----------


## OhOh

> Harry is an idiot.


Anyone who purchases a bottle of the current F1 champions, post drive sweat/urine sample, cannot be taken seriously.




> I wonder if they'll be selling ....

----------


## CalEden

> Most places are selling again in cups. British/Irish bars are always a safe choice.


Thanks!

Excaped quarantine last nite at midnight. No 7-11's open No Beer! Checked into the Hilton, first thing checked the mini bar empty, No Beer, the bellboy said for alcohol call room service, call room service, closed midnite, No Beer.

Wake up and have breakfast in the Executive Lounge. After breakfast 8:30 AM go to 7-11 next door, No beer sales until 11:00 AM. 
​

----------


## Seekingasylum

Are you an alcoholic?

Be careful with drinking booze clandestinely out of cups in the belief no-one will know. The practice has been widespread in the past during Buddhist observance days when alcohol consumption is restricted but here in Pattaya the police announced through the various media that farang under the recent COVID embargo should not be tempted to breach the ban otherwise they will face stiff penalties and....." please, don't risk it, we know you are drinking alcohol in those cups ".

The police are facing tough times like everyone else and hitting on gormless sappy tourists can be a welcome bonus.

----------


## harrybarracuda

> Harry is an idiot.


<3,000 cases a day in a population of 10m is fuck all.

You really are a gormless fucker.

----------


## harrybarracuda

> Anyone who purchases a bottle of the current F1 champions, post drive sweat/urine sample, cannot be taken seriously.


What on earth are you rambling on about now, you fucking idiot?

I go away for a few weeks and all the forum spazzes go off on one.

 :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## taxexile

if you really believe the government stats that it is only 3000 cases a day then you are not only an idiot but a nitwit, a simpleton and a moron too.

----------


## cyrille

> I go away for a few weeks


Two or three days.

Must have been when you were conducting all your interviews around the country.

----------


## Steady

^ When are you going to Thailand and taking a few days off posting? you boring kunt. :Smile:

----------


## harrybarracuda

> Two or three days.
> 
> Must have been when you were conducting all your interviews around the country.



FFS and now you're wittering as well, you silly old fool.

----------


## harrybarracuda

They're having a meeting.... there is a "detailed plan"....




> Prime Minister Prayut Chan-o-cha will today chair a meeting of the Centre for Economic Situation Administration and discuss a detailed plan to drive the reopening of the country's tourism industry.
> 
> The meeting via video-conference will also discuss economic stimulus and investment-promoting measures.
> 
> Details and progress to prepare to reopen the country's key tourist destinations in provinces that will take part in the pilot phase will be presented and discussed at today's meeting, along with those of other economic stimulus and investment promotion measures, said government spokesman Anucha Burapachaisri on Thursday.
> 
> New measures designed to boost confidence among foreign investors in Thailand's real-estate sector will also be among the investment promotion measures to be rolled out, he said.


PM puts focus on tourism

----------


## Slick

I was reading today that the phuket “sandbox” model will not be 7 days on the island with a covid test on the 5th day, but a full 14 days on the island and 2 covid tests, in order to leave the island and go other places within Thailand. You of course need to be vaccinated to partake in this “model”. 

And even if you own a property in phuket and want to stay there, you can’t. There are kunts in the tourism industry that are pushing for people to have to buy “packages” for the duration of your 14 day “island quarantine” 

Its a real shitshow and they haven’t even hammered out the COE stuff for it. 

Can’t see how anyone would fork over that much money to go to a largely dead island but who knows. 

Also if you fail your covid tests you will be shipped off to hospital for god knows how many days and you’ve got zero choice in the matter lmao.

----------


## Slick

I just purchased a 90 day policy from here and it was instantaneously accepted by the Dubai Thai Consulate. This was after denying my employers policy because the wording was too generic. Got pre approval within 5 hours. Just waiting on flights now for the final COE upload. 

COVID insurance for Thailand'&#39;'s foreign visitor... :: AXA Thailand

All the good ASQ hotel suites with balcony’s are all fully booked FFS so it appears I’ll be locked in for the whole shit.

----------


## harrybarracuda

> I was reading today that the phuket “sandbox” model will not be 7 days on the island with a covid test on the 5th day, but a full 14 days on the island and 2 covid tests, in order to leave the island and go other places within Thailand. You of course need to be vaccinated to partake in this “model”. 
> 
> And even if you own a property in phuket and want to stay there, you can’t. There are kunts in the tourism industry that are pushing for people to have to buy “packages” for the duration of your 14 day “island quarantine” 
> 
> Its a real shitshow and they haven’t even hammered out the COE stuff for it. 
> 
> Can’t see how anyone would fork over that much money to go to a largely dead island but who knows. 
> 
> Also if you fail your covid tests you will be shipped off to hospital for god knows how many days and you’ve got zero choice in the matter lmao.


I also read that you have to *book* and *pay for* an SHA hotel but there doesn't appear to be any mechanism to ensure that you *stay* in it...

----------


## harrybarracuda

> I just purchased a 90 day policy from here and it was instantaneously accepted by the Dubai Thai Consulate. This was after denying my employers policy because the wording was too generic. Got pre approval within 5 hours. Just waiting on flights now for the final COE upload. 
> 
> COVID insurance for Thailand'&#39;'s foreign visitor... :: AXA Thailand
> 
> All the good ASQ hotel suites with balcony’s are all fully booked FFS so it appears I’ll be locked in for the whole shit.


This is for what? Bangkok/Pattaya? Really not a balcony to be had?

----------


## harrybarracuda

I see Barrow also says there will be no exception to the national no-booze rule.

If it's lifted for Phuket it will be lifted everywhere; he specifically refers to hotels and restaurants.

----------


## Slick

> This is for what? Bangkok/Pattaya? Really not a balcony to be had?


Bangkok. There’s a few rooms with a balcony but all the suites with big TVs that I can find are booked up. Right now I have to choose between a crummy room with a balcony or a good suite without a balcony.

----------


## harrybarracuda

> Bangkok. There’s a few rooms with a balcony but all the suites with big TVs that I can find are booked up. Right now I have to choose between a crummy room with a balcony or a good suite without a balcony.


Did you try any of the Centrepoint ones? The balconies aren't big but they have lots of rooms with them.

The TV's are 42" I think, good enough.

----------


## Slick

> Did you try any of the Centrepoint ones? The balconies aren't big but they have lots of rooms with them.
> 
> The TV's are 42" I think, good enough.


I keep looking at the center point ones but the tv looks shit in the pics. 

kinda frustrating really as my top 5 choices are fully booked so I’ve resorted to asking the hotels when their rooms will be available so I can book accordingly. Terrified to book an unknown and it end up being shit and being stuck there for over 2 weeks.

----------


## Slick

> The TV's are 42" I think, good enough.


Which centerpoint, are you referring to? I need to look again.

----------


## harrybarracuda

> Which centerpoint, are you referring to? I need to look again.


Silom.

Instead of looking, why don't you ask them?

----------


## Slick

Never considered them before based on the pics from the various websites but I’ll email them now & see.

----------


## Slick

> The TV's are 42" I think, good enough.


They just replied and said they were 32” in all their suites, which is unfortunate as the suites look good and they have some availability.

The hunt continues.

----------


## harrybarracuda

> They just replied and said they were 32” in all their suites, which is unfortunate as the suites look good and they have some availability.
> 
> The hunt continues.

----------


## Norton

> The hunt continues.


This.
ARIYASOMVILLA $110 ($̶2̶1̶7̶) - Updated 2021 Prices &  Hotel Reviews - Bangkok, Thailand - Tripadvisor
And this. They deliver.  :Wink: 
Buy TCL 50-inch Class 4-Series 4K UHD Smart Roku LED TV - 50S435, 2021 Model  Online in Thailand. B08DHFX4FV

----------


## Slick

Whelp ended up booking the Movenpick BDMS Wellness Resort Suite with two balconies and two 55” TVs for 90k baht......

..... And forgot to confirm if you can hook up an HDMI cable to the TV. Some of the larger franchises like Hilton & Sheraton use “hotel TVs” with weird interface and no ability to change the input. 

So now I’m having regrets/concerns.

----------


## Saint Willy

> Terrified to book an unknown and it end up being shit and being stuck there for over 2 weeks.


#FirstWorldProblems.

----------


## cyrille

‘terrified’

 ::doglol::

----------


## HuangLao

> Whelp ended up booking the Movenpick BDMS Wellness Resort Suite with two balconies and two 55” TVs for 90k baht......
> 
> ..... And forgot to confirm if you can hook up an HDMI cable to the TV. Some of the larger franchises like Hilton & Sheraton use “hotel TVs” with weird interface and no ability to change the input. 
> 
> So now I’m having regrets/concerns.



Rather pathetic.

----------


## Slick

> ‘terrified’


I might have a borderline phobia about being isolated in a room with nothing to do and not being able to leave. 

Just the thought if it makes me need my fainting couch.

----------


## Norton

> Just the thought if it makes me need my fainting couch.


I believe the Nana hotel has those.  :Smile:

----------


## harrybarracuda

> I might have a borderline phobia about being isolated in a room with nothing to do and not being able to leave. 
> 
> Just the thought if it makes me need my fainting couch.


Buy a Kindle.

----------


## armstrong

> I might have a borderline phobia about being isolated in a room with nothing to do and not being able to leave. 
> 
> Just the thought if it makes me need my fainting couch.


I've got a jigsaw that's too hard for me if you want it.

----------


## harrybarracuda

> I've got a jigsaw that's too hard for me if you want it.


Here's a cheat sheet for you.

 :Smile:

----------


## HuangLao

> Buy a Kindle.



....or even the comfort of old school - a couple of real printed paper books. 
Most within the realms of these selected generations don't the ability to sit still and simply watch the world go by. 
Obsessively, requiring the conditioned aid of some outside artificial stimulation - in one form or another. 
Never challenging themselves as to what's real and what's not. 

No hope for this set.

----------


## cyrille

> Most within the realms of these selected generations don't the ability to sit still and simply watch the world go by.


Some can't even pay attention for long enough to type a complete sentence.  :Very Happy:

----------


## Slick

> ....or even the comfort of old school - a couple of real printed paper books. 
> Most within the realms of these selected generations don't the ability to sit still and simply watch the world go by. 
> Obsessively, requiring the conditioned aid of some outside artificial stimulation - in one form or another. 
> Never challenging themselves as to what's real and what's not. 
> 
> No hope for this set.


I’d much rather be at the house and taking my daughter to the beach, Jeff, but that’s not on the table yet, so, artificial stimulation it is.

----------


## harrybarracuda

> ....or even the comfort of old school - a couple of real printed paper books. 
> Most within the realms of these selected generations don't the ability to sit still and simply watch the world go by. 
> Obsessively, requiring the conditioned aid of some outside artificial stimulation - in one form or another. 
> Never challenging themselves as to what's real and what's not. 
> 
> No hope for this set.


Two books would last you two weeks?

Are they colouring or pop-up?

----------


## cyrille

The Stoner Activity Book was created to be a chill companion to your high experience. Test your stoner knowledge with trivia quizzes, complete word searches & scrambles, discover new podcasts, smoke spots, & documentaries, write out your brilliant high ideas, plus color in some weed-themed quotes & illustrations.

----------


## harrybarracuda

> The Stoner Activity Book was created to be a chill companion to your high experience. Test your stoner knowledge with trivia quizzes, complete word searches & scrambles, discover new podcasts, smoke spots, & documentaries, write out your brilliant high ideas, plus color in some weed-themed quotes & illustrations.


Handy if you can still order weed on Line.

----------


## Stumpy

Received my 1 year Covid insurance policy and sent in the request to the Thai Consulate and was approved. Not flying for a bit yet but wanted to check to see if the docs were Ok and all appear to be.  We will be in the states for ~2 months and as we all know so much can change between now and late September when we will be plan to return. The ASQ requirement could be shelved by them or reduced tremendously, who knows. My wife and I will be Moderna vaccinated the day we land and hang in a Hotel in SF for 3 days. Hope to catch a Giants game  :Smile:  

Will update as we get closer to returning. This may be a moot point (Well I am hoping like hell it is)

----------


## Slick

Movenpick BDMS has assured me that they will arrange with their IT staff to ensure I have HDMI cables available and functioning in the room, so that’s cool. They also comped me a private driver commuter van, so I don’t have to ride with others. Also cool. Pre flight PCR scheduled and COE in hand. 

All in all this particular travel process was the easiest so far. Dubai seems to be on point with replies within an hour or 2 from upload. 

Shaping up to be a decent trip with DXB-BKK direct in business class.

----------


## harrybarracuda

> Movenpick BDMS has assured me that they will arrange with their IT staff to ensure I have HDMI cables available and functioning in the room, so that’s cool. They also comped me a private driver commuter van, so I don’t have to ride with others. Also cool. Pre flight PCR scheduled and COE in hand. 
> 
> All in all this particular travel process was the easiest so far. Dubai seems to be on point with replies within an hour or 2 from upload. 
> 
> Shaping up to be a decent trip with DXB-BKK direct in business class.


You spelt BDSM wrong.

Also don't be surprised if your "private driver commuter van" is in fact an AOT van. No-one shares transport to COE with strangers.

----------


## cyrille

'comped'  :Very Happy: 

Oneupmanship really is a full-time job for some on here.

Let's hope you don't get stuck with one of those terrifying 32 inchers, slick.  :Wink:

----------


## Slick

> You spelt BDSM wrong.
> 
> Also don't be surprised if your "private driver commuter van" is in fact an AOT van. No-one shares transport to COE with strangers.


This will be my third time coming in to Thailand and on both other occasions I was in the van with other people going to the same hotel. “Up to 3 people with social distancing measures” and allowed only 2 pieces of luggage. 

This place had the same rule but offered sole occupancy transport for 2,000 baht, which I requested, to which they told me they would include free of charge. Now, they may or may not already know I’ll be the only person arriving to their hotel that day, so it might of been free anyway, but your claim that it’s a rule that only one person is allowed per van is patently false.

----------


## Slick

> 'comped' 
> 
> Oneupmanship really is a full-time job for some on here.
> 
> Let's hope you don't get stuck with one of those terrifying 32 inchers, slick.


Its true, I don’t want to spend 2 weeks isolated in a room with a poverty 32” tv from 1992 and went out of my way to ensure it didn’t happen. 

I also *gasp* asked them to cool the room to 23 degrees before I arrive and to provide extra pillows & blankets. 

Might even try the vegan menu in nothing but a bathrobe sitting on the balcony watching the 55” tv. 

Might even post about it just for you.

----------


## Seekingasylum

> Received my 1 year Covid insurance policy


The absurdity of taking out an annual COVID specific insurance policy, designed to indemnify you from grievous costs in the worst case scenario of ICU hospitalisation and prolonged intubation when you have received a vaccine that has proved in trials to offer 100% protection against the worst case scenario of ICU hospitalisation and prolonged intubation, has not occurred to you?

I can understand the Thai penchant for greed maintaining this stupid mandatory requirement but in truth I suspect the idiots just haven't thought about it or perhaps the knuckleheads think all other countries are as fucked up as their own in the vaccination stakes.

----------


## Slick

The insurance thing is fucking dumb as hell, but, the Luma and AXA policies cover asymptomatic hospitalization 100% 

Which is what WILL happen if you fail one of the many covid tests you’re required to take. 

Even the sandbox model for phuket requires TWO covid tests, which if you fail one you’re shipped off against your will to a hospital, even asymptomatic.

----------


## armstrong

> This will be my third time coming in to Thailand and on both other occasions I was in the van with other people going to the same hotel. “Up to 3 people with social distancing measures” and allowed only 2 pieces of luggage. 
> 
> This place had the same rule but offered sole occupancy transport for 2,000 baht, which I requested, to which they told me they would include free of charge. Now, they may or may not already know I’ll be the only person arriving to their hotel that day, so it might of been free anyway, but your claim that it’s a rule that only one person is allowed per van is patently false.


You've done 3 loads of ASQ?! Are you mad?!

----------


## Slick

> You've done 3 loads of ASQ?! Are you mad?!


This will be the third time in Thailand and I think the 6th quarantine in total since March 2020, hence the reason I’m so fucking picky as to what’s in the room.

----------


## harrybarracuda

> This will be my third time coming in to Thailand and on both other occasions I was in the van with other people going to the same hotel. Up to 3 people with social distancing measures and allowed only 2 pieces of luggage. 
> 
> This place had the same rule but offered sole occupancy transport for 2,000 baht, which I requested, to which they told me they would include free of charge. Now, they may or may not already know Ill be the only person arriving to their hotel that day, so it might of been free anyway, but your claim that its a rule that only one person is allowed per van is patently false.


It's supposed to be "private car transfer" and included in the ASQ price, so they are not "comping" you anything.

Sounds to me like they were trying to squeeze a few more quid out of unsuspecting passengers.

----------


## harrybarracuda

> You've done 3 loads of ASQ?! Are you mad?!


I've got a mate who will soon be doing his fifth. Mind you two of them are from trips to the UK to get a decent vaccination.

----------


## harrybarracuda

> The absurdity of taking out an annual COVID specific insurance policy, designed to indemnify you from grievous costs in the worst case scenario of ICU hospitalisation and prolonged intubation when you have received a vaccine that has proved in trials to offer 100% protection against the worst case scenario of ICU hospitalisation and prolonged intubation, has not occurred to you?
> 
> I can understand the Thai penchant for greed maintaining this stupid mandatory requirement but in truth I suspect the idiots just haven't thought about it or perhaps the knuckleheads think all other countries are as fucked up as their own in the vaccination stakes.


In fairness, you don't have to take out a year; you can buy policies that cover the duration of your trip.

----------


## Slick

> It's supposed to be "private car transfer" and included in the ASQ price, so they are not "comping" you anything.


Negative, Ghost Rider. As I’ve stated already “airport transfer” is included but private transport is not. If nobody else is arriving on the same flight and going to the same hotel, you’ll have the shit to yourself. If there are others going, you’ll have company - unless you pay for your own van. 

No idea why you want to bicker about this small point. I’ve literally sat in the van with other people going to the Solitaire on my last ASQ. 

Hopefully on your next trip you have a passenger with you so the whole way you can think about how wrong you were.

----------


## harrybarracuda

> Negative, Ghost Rider. As I’ve stated already “airport transfer” is included but private transport is not. If nobody else is arriving on the same flight and going to the same hotel, you’ll have the shit to yourself. If there are others going, you’ll have company - unless you pay for your own van. 
> 
> No idea why you want to bicker about this small point. I’ve literally sat in the van with other people going to the Solitaire on my last ASQ. 
> 
> Hopefully on your next trip you have a passenger with you so the whole way you can think about how wrong you were.



Not bickering at all. I had (and expected) a private car and got an AOT van kitted out with perspex screen, etc.

I would have though any reputable hotel would offer this for the price they charge.

_Caveat emptor._

----------


## Slick

So I made it to ASQ and the room is great. Big TV's, HDMI cables supplied and working. Balcony. Cold aircon. 

Was a mad rush getting the stupid pre-flight covid test, the results, then hauling ass to the airport all while pulling a 13 hour shift. Then at the Emirates check in counter in Dubai it took an HOUR AND A HALF to check in to the flight standing at the counter the whole time while some complete fool read and re-read the entry restrictions on his little computer. Finally got my boarding pass and hauled ass to the gate and straight onto the plane without eating (stopped at duty free tho)

Got 2 bottles of Jameson into ASQ and been sippin' since arrival. 

Covid test lady in dubai jammed the swab so far up my nose it hit a wall, then tried to go some more, all while twisting the fucker. Got a minor nosebleed on the flight from it - a first. 

Food portions are tiny and bland, but whatever I ask for they bring, and theres a good 24 hour room service menu. 

Tried my hand at ordering from Tesco Lotus through the Grab App just now... Bread, Milk, Stevia, Ham, etc, and after the 5th driver cancelled I gave up. 

Cant figure out how to order from the 7-11 app as its all in Thai so gave up on it too.

No WhatsApp/Line comms with the nurse. They just call on the room phone and ask my temp. 

PCR test #1 passed.

WIFI is decent.

----------


## harrybarracuda

Try using Tops. I had a false start on my first order but they phoned me up, apologised and after that it went very smoothly.

Maccy D's are reliable.

Panda Express (I think that's what it was) was also rather tasty.

----------


## OhOh

> PCR test #1 passed.


Welcome back and great news the #1 test passed.

----------


## Slick

Looks like anyone wanting to partake in the Phuket "sandbox" model will be tracked with both the More Chana App.....

AND a GPS wristband monitor. 




> While staying in Phuket during the mandatory 14-day period, their precise locations will be tracked via the global positioning system (GPS) feature on an English version of Mor Chana, as well as a location-tracking wristband.


Phuket readies for 'Sandbox'

----------


## harrybarracuda

Which kinda fucks those people planning to sneak in and return to their Phuket homes... if the feds care that is.

----------


## CalEden

When I applied for my Visa (60 day Tourist Visa) It was posted here and on the The US Thai Embassy/Consulate (LA) websites that 45 day (30 day + 15 days to compensate for Quarantine) extension could be requested at Thailand Immigration.  So on my Visa/COE paperwork I stated my period of stay to be 105 days. Which was never questioned and remained as the period of stay on my final COE. 

I assumed that you had to wait until your Visa was about to expire to apply for extension. Was informed I could apply anytime. So yesterday off to Chaengwattana Immigration Office. I requested 45 day extension and was told I could only get 30 Day extension. I explained the situation/background to the Officer and was told that the Embassy/Counsular Staff must have been mistaken about the extension time. 

At the same time was informed about the special Covid 30 Day extension that expires on June 29, 2021. I can apply for and actually get another 30 days for a total of 120 days. I was given this form and had filled it out as part of my current request (which was removed), It wants to know exactly why you can't return home. Becuase I would have to lie to receive the Covid 30 day extension, I asked the Immigration Officer what reason should I use to receive this extension, He said to just enter Covid. 

The Adventures in LOS continues!

----------


## OhOh

> He said to just enter Covid.


Do not get into any more discussions.

Enter COVID-19, pay the fee, get your passport stamped, check the date, thank the officer and leave.

Job done.

----------


## CalEden

> Do not get into any more discussions.
> 
> Enter COVID-19, pay the fee, get your passport stamped, check the date, thank the officer and leave.
> 
> Job done.


That's exactly what I plan to do.

----------


## Humbert

When I return to Thailand even though I have total health coverage through Thai Social Security and I have two jabs of Moderna I will still be required to buy special Covid health insurance and spend 14 days in isolation. What a rip off.

----------


## OhOh

^
Because you could be a virus spreader?

----------


## S Landreth

> When I return to Thailand even though I have total health coverage through Thai Social Security and I have two jabs of Moderna I will still be required to buy special Covid health insurance and spend 14 days in isolation. What a rip off.


And if you fly into and do your first 14 days in BKK and then move to another province you might be required to do a 14 day self-quarantine. Welcome back.

----------


## harrybarracuda

> When I return to Thailand even though I have total health coverage through Thai Social Security and I have two jabs of Moderna I will still be required to buy special Covid health insurance and spend 14 days in isolation. What a rip off.


If you are one of the unlucky ones that gets Covid, and even if you are asymptomatic, you will still be hospitalised.

The insurance will cover the (probably extremely hefty) bill.

So make sure you get insurance that covers asymptomatic infection - apparently not all do. AXA Sawasdee does by all accounts.

----------


## harrybarracuda

> And if you fly into and do your first 14 days in BKK and then move to another province you might be required to do a 14 day self-quarantine. Welcome back.



The general consensus still seems to be if you go direct to the airport from your ASQ, and you can show your vaccination certificate, recent test results and ASQ completion certificate that you will have no problem.

Obviously this may vary on the whims of each province, so best to check.

----------


## Humbert

> The insurance will cover the (probably extremely hefty) bill.


My Thai SS health insurance covers any and all illnesses already. Covid insurance is a redundancy for me.




> Because you could be a virus spreader


Then why bother with Covid testing 72 hrs before departure anyway?

----------


## S Landreth

> The general consensus still seems to be if you go direct to the airport from your ASQ, and you can show your vaccination certificate, recent test results and ASQ completion certificate that you will have no problem.


AQ (now)




> Obviously this may vary on the whims of each province, so best to check.


Things change as you know. BKK is considered red category. When traveling form a red cat province,........14 day day self-quarantine.

----------


## harrybarracuda

> My Thai SS health insurance covers any and all illnesses already. Covid insurance is a redundancy for me.


Then you simply ask them for a certificate of insurance stating that it covers you for Covid. Apparently that suffices.




> Then why bother with Covid testing 72 hrs before departure anyway?


In theory to stop an infected person getting on the plane and spreading to everyone.

My mate's first ASQ - was told some cheese eating surrender monkey who was on his flight had subsequently tested positive. Fortunately he wasn't infectious during travel.

----------


## harrybarracuda

> AQ (now)


Well the COE is still referring to ASQ. Is that just for Phuket?





> Things change as you know.


Which is why I said:




> _Obviously this may vary on the whims of each province, so best to check._

----------


## S Landreth

^ July 1st - AQ

----------


## Slick

> And if you fly into and do your first 14 days in BKK and then move to another province you might be required to do a 14 day self-quarantine.


Well, if you've just left quarantine and have your cert from the ASQ and all your (4) negative tests, then youll be fine to travel to other provinces.

----------


## Slick

> AXA Sawasdee does by all accounts.


Yeah, thats the one I carry now on top of my usual policy from my employer. 

The Luma policy is another one that covers asymptotic hospitalization. 

Covid Insurance FAQ - Luma

----------


## cyrille

> Well, if you've just left quarantine and have your cert from the ASQ and all your (4) negative tests, then youll be fine to travel to other provinces.




At the moment, yeah.

And for Chiang Mai it seems that the policing for self-quarantine (when it was required) was basically non-existent, anyway.

In the UK colleagues who've returned report getting messages warning them to stay home or else.

----------


## Slick

> When I return to Thailand even though I have total health coverage through Thai Social Security and I have two jabs of Moderna I will still be required to buy special Covid health insurance and spend 14 days in isolation. What a rip off.


No matter what you do or how you come it is a complete rip-off.

----------


## Slick

> At the moment, yeah.


Been like this the whole pandemic. Everyone always thinks you need to leave quarantine in BKK and then do it again in your home province, but thats never been the case. The ASQ gives you a document when you check out that kinda works as a travel pass.

----------


## cyrille

> Been like this the whole pandemic


It's at a new stage in Thailand now though.




> Everyone always thinks you need to leave quarantine in BKK and then do it again in your home province, but thats never been the case. The ASQ gives you a document when you check out that kinda works as a travel pass.


That's sensible - as I understand it the 'travel pass' is valid for 72 hours. Let's hope that holds.

Are you out?

How did it go?

----------


## Slick

> It's at a new stage in Thailand now though.


Theres more cases, yes, but in practice theres nothing different happening other than some businesses being closed. 




> Are you out?
> 
> How did it go?


Yep, out, and flew to phuket the other day. Currently moving house. Had my truck transported from Buriram to Rawai and another truck transporting my house stuff. No issues with either driver or crew and they had no issues traveling across the country. 

ASQ was fine, just extremely expensive ($3,300 all-in).

----------


## cyrille

> ASQ was fine, just extremely expensive ($3,300 all-in).


I'll be heading to q'tine in a couple of weeks, I hope.

I was only concerned about not getting the 'rona until last week.

Then I got my second jab, and my thinking on quarantine is starting to change to 'you robbing b'stards'  :Very Happy: 

The latter losses are more manageable though.

Good luck with your new home.

----------


## harrybarracuda

> ^ July 1st - AQ



July 1st - COE Website

----------


## OhOh

> Then why bother with Covid testing 72 hrs before departure anyway?


Your body may have protection, but you are not 100% incapable of being infected/become so or carry the virus. 

Every method of transport, taxi to departure airport, departure airport, flight 1, transit airport/s, flight 2/3, BKK airport, ASQ transport and ASQ check-in.

8+ potential hot spots

1. Thais are not required to have been covid tested. How many Thais on your flight?

ขั้นตอนง่าย ๆ ในการเดินทางกลับประเทศไทยสำหรับคนไทยในสหราชอาณาจัก  รและไอร์แลนด์และการเข้าร่วมโครงการ Phuket Sandbox - สถานเอกอัครราชทูต ณ กรุงลอนดอน

 When I returned last year, the UK to ME leg was 30% full, ME to BKK leg 100% full. Mainly Thais, I would suggest by appearance. 

2. How many transit stops full of people from every country do you wait in? 




> who was on his flight had subsequenleg wastly tested positive.


3.  Probably had been tested prior to leaving his house with his test result and FTF certificate.

4. Today another piece of paper, a vaccination certificate, is demanded.

You can still be a superspreader.

----------


## OhOh

> No matter what you do or how you come it is a complete rip-off.


When you are responsible for Thai healthcare, you can set the rules.




> I was only concerned about not getting the 'rona until last week.


Yea you're protected, allegedly, but as illustrated above, there are additional concerns for all.

----------


## cyrille

> there are additional concerns for all.


Yeah, fair enough. 

Still, arriving at Swampy, knowing there isn't a single person there less likely to be infected than you, and being guided by people in hazmat suits as you're shipped off to two weeks in isolation...

Oh well, gots to be done I guess.

----------


## harrybarracuda

> Probably had been tested prior to leaving his house with his test result and FTF certificate.


Since the virus doesn't reveal itself that quickly, it could well have been a sly snog with his girlfriend outside the airport before departing.

----------


## S Landreth

One of the many news reports where I understood it would change to AQ………

Free state quarantine for Thais set to end on July 1

From July 1, Thai nationals who return from abroad by air or sea will have to pay the full cost of their 14-day Covid-19 quarantine.

That is the date when the government will step back from providing state quarantine as a matter of course to all Thai nationals. Instead, alternative quarantine (AQ) facilities operated by the private sector, such as hotels certified by the government, will be the only option available, the Centre for Covid-19 Situation Administration (CCSA) announced yesterday.

About those Red zones. One of many Thai news organizations have reported on it.

Chiang Mai tightens screening measures for travellers from red zone provinces

The Chiang Mai Communicable Disease committee on Friday announced that people travelling from provinces in the red zone -- highest control area based on number of Covid-19 infections -- must register via CM-Chana application at least 24 hours before entering the province from June 1.

They must present the evidence of registration to officials upon entry.

The red zone provinces are: Bangkok, Nonthaburi, Pathum Thani and Samut Prakan.

“Visitors from these provinces must strictly follow the guidelines provided by CM-Chana platform via SMS during the entire time of their stay in the province,” the announcement said.

Meanwhile, Chiang Mai locals who return home from these provinces after work, study or delivery must quarantine themselves for 14 days, while those who need to enter Chiang Mai for a brief period or for product delivery will be observed by Chiang Mai disease control officers.


Edit

News today related to Red Zones………

Man faces charges in Buriram for failing to report for COVID-19 screening

Health officials, in Thailand’s northeastern province of Buriram, have filed charges against a man, who recently returned to his home in the province from Bangkok and refused to report to the authorities as legally required.

----------


## OhOh

> well have been a sly snog with his girlfriend outside the airport before departing.


Yes, whatever you got up too during the time, 72 hours, of being tested and stepping into the taxi to the airport.

 A few Brixton spliffs was probably, with hindsight, not useful. :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## harrybarracuda

> Yes, whatever you got up too during the time, 72 hours, of being tested and stepping into the taxi to the airport.
> 
>  A few Brixton spliffs was probably, with hindsight, not useful.


I isolated and worked from home for two weeks before travelling and did all the hand washing, mask wearing, distancing shite.

There was no fucking chance at all of me failing a PCR test in ASQ.

----------


## OhOh

> all the hand washing, mask wearing, distancing shite


I'm sure we all did, however the risks remain.




> 8+ potential hot spots


+




> who was on his flight had subsequently  tested positive. Fortunately he wasn't infectious during travel.

----------


## harrybarracuda

> I'm sure we all did, however the risks remain.


Don't be fucking silly hoohoo, I wasn't slumming it with the types of people you mix with.

----------


## lom

> I isolated and worked from home for two weeks before travelling and did all the hand washing, mask wearing, distancing shite.
> 
> There was no fucking chance at all of me failing a PCR test in ASQ.


So you were teleported from your home to the ASQ thereby avoiding contact with any humans..  :rofl:

----------


## Chico

Does Larry actually live on this planet? :Smile:

----------


## harrybarracuda

> So you were teleported from your home to the ASQ thereby avoiding contact with any humans..


I was transported to the airport by a vaccinated driver after a couple of weeks WFH. Checked in at the pointy end by vaccinated airline staff. Bags scanned by vaccinated security. Boarded a plane staffed with vaccinated crew. Seated in a cabin with one other vaccinated passenger. The only chance of getting infected would have been swapping spit with the staff at Swampy and amazingly I managed to resist that tempation.

It isn't difficult to avoid getting this virus. Virtually everyone that gets it is not observing the rules.

Oh, and of course I am vaccinated with a proper vaccine.

----------


## Humbert

I'm coming back to Thailand at the end of August after having surgery on my hip and spending 6 weeks on IV in an extended care facility. I'm out now and trying to gather the strength to walk normally again.

What I have learned is that since I have a type O retirement visa I will have to buy special Covid insurance with 400,000 usd coverage good for one year at the cost of 80,000 baht because of my age. That plus the hotel quarantine and airline ticket via Thai government arranged semi commercial flight. Quite a hefty sum. To add insult to injury I already have two jabs of Moderna and health care coverage in Thailand through the SSO.

They are making it very difficult to continue to live in Thailand. I think I will cash out and return to the USA permanently ASAP.

----------


## harrybarracuda

> I'm coming back to Thailand at the end of August after having surgery on my hip and spending 6 weeks on IV in an extended care facility. I'm out now and trying to gather the strength to walk normally again.
> 
> What I have learned is that since I have a type O retirement visa I will have to buy special Covid insurance with 400,000 usd coverage good for one year at the cost of 80,000 baht because of my age. That plus the hotel quarantine and airline ticket via Thai government arranged semi commercial flight. Quite a hefty sum. To add insult to injury I already have two jabs of Moderna and health care coverage in Thailand through the SSO.
> 
> They are making it very difficult to continue to live in Thailand. I think I will cash out and return to the USA permanently ASAP.


I thought Covid coverage was up to USD 100K?

See what this quotes you for 365 days.

https://direct.axa.co.th/TA-Inbound/...avel-insurance

----------


## Humbert

> I thought Covid coverage was up to USD 100K?
> 
> See what this quotes you for 365 days.
> 
> https://direct.axa.co.th/TA-Inbound/...avel-insurance



They were the first company I contacted. They were very helpful. They do not provide covid insurance for people over 70 but they referred me to several companies that do. In fact, very few companies offer coverage to people over 70. The premium depends on age, visa type, nationality and length of stay. 400,000 is the minimum for OA, OX and O visa holders. Coverage for the sandbox and visa on entry require less coverage.

This kind of coverage is now a requirement for retirement visa holders. This is going to be very tough on a lot people living in Thailand on fixed monthly incomes.

----------


## harrybarracuda

> They were the first company I contacted. They were very helpful. They do not provide covid insurance for people over 70 but they referred me to several companies that do. In fact, very few companies offer coverage to people over 70. The premium depends on age, visa type, nationality and length of stay. 400,000 is the minimum for OA, OX and O visa holders. Coverage for the sandbox and visa on entry require less coverage.
> 
> This kind of coverage is now a requirement for retirement visa holders. This is going to be very tough on a lot people living in Thailand on fixed monthly incomes.


I'm surprised it's so high, I would have thought the high mortality rate for the over 70's would make healthcare costs quite low. Does it include funeral costs or something?

----------


## Norton

> 400,000 is the minimum for OA, OX and O visa holders. Coverage for the sandbox and visa on entry require less coverage.
> 
> This kind of coverage is now a requirement for retirement visa holders. This is going to be very tough on a lot people living in Thailand on fixed monthly incomes.


It certainly is going to be tough for many but just did my 1 year extension and was told O holders do not require insurance. Of course, as with so many things, this too is subject to change.

----------


## Slick

> It certainly is going to be tough for many but just did my 1 year extension and was told O holders do not require insurance. Of course, as with so many things, this too is subject to change.


So you need insurance for the initial retirement visa but don’t need it for the yearly extensions?

----------


## cyrille

^ Yes, Mendip had the same. I've come in on just the tourist visa, with insurance until the end of September in the hope that I can get a one year non-imm visa based on marriage in a couple of weeks, without the compulsory year's worth of insurance.

The way things are at the moment I'll probably get insurance anyway, but want it to be by choice.

----------


## cyrille

Note: As I understand it, this is the case with a non-imm based on marriage, but not on a non-imm based on retirement. However that apparently has not been Norton's experience. So unsurprisingly, it seems this might vary office to office.

It does seem that a visa based on marriage is generally preferable though, or also one based on having a Thai child according to Mao.

----------


## Slick

> I've come in on just the tourist visa, with insurance until the end of September in the hope that I can get a one year non-imm visa based on marriage in a couple of weeks, without the compulsory year's worth of insurance.
> 
> The way things are at the moment I'll probably get insurance anyway, but want it to be by choice.


I entered back in March last year before the borders closed with no visa at all and then swapped to a single entry non-o based on marriage from within Thailand and nothing at all was mentioned or required regarding insurance for both the initial visa nor the extention, but I’m 37 so maybe it’s an age thing. 




> It does seem that a visa based on marriage is generally preferable though, or also one based on having a Thai child according to Mao.


Yeah that’s my plan in the unlikely event that I out-live my wife, but only until I get close to retirement age, then I’ll likely go back home to retire.

----------


## Slick

> The way things are at the moment I'll probably get insurance anyway, but want it to be by choice.


Yeah I’m maintaining my Luma covid policy until this covid shit is over with. The last ASQ I stayed at was paired with Bangkok hospital so a 2 week stay there, if you fail your test, would be quite pricy. Couple thousand baht a day for basic sole occupancy hospital accommodation.

----------


## lom

> Note: As I understand it, this is the case with a  non-imm based on marriage, but not on a non-imm based on retirement.  However that apparently has not been Norton's experience. So  unsurprisingly, it seems this might vary office to office.


I've never been asked to show an insurance, general or covid specific, and I'm as Norton on a non-Imm O visa based on retirement with yearly extensions of stay.

----------


## Slick

> I've never been asked to show an insurance, general or covid specific, and I'm as Norton on a non-Imm O visa based on retirement with yearly extensions of stay.


How old are you? I think the whole deal is age?

----------


## Norton

> I've never been asked to show an insurance, general or covid specific, and I'm as Norton on a non-Imm O visa based on retirement with yearly extensions of stay.


Non OA need insurance, Non O do not. Go figure.  :Smile:

----------


## Happy As Larry

> Non OA need insurance, Non O do not. Go figure.


It is strange.
My understanding is that the OA is applied for outside of the country at an embassy who report through the MFA, while the O extension is applied for at immigration offices within Thailand which has a different reporting structure.
Therefore different interpretations can be made for similar situations without apparent conflict.

I am pretty certain however that if the mfa's interpretation proves to be a money spinner over time it will be adopted by all.

It should also be interesting to see howSyn Mun Kong Insurance's decision to arbitrarily terminate its Covid policies will affect things

----------


## lom

> My understanding is that the OA is applied for outside of the country at an embassy who report through the MFA, while the O extension is applied for at immigration offices within Thailand which has a different reporting structure.


Both of them are applied for outside of Thailand but immigration in Thailand can convert another type of visa into non-Imm O visa but not into a non-Imm OA.
The applicant of non-Imm OA visa must apart from the usual document for a  non-Imm O provide a clean crime record and proof of medical insurance.

The non-Imm OA visa is a 1 year visa, so no need for doing a border bounce every 90 days, no need for 90-day address reporting as was the case for those having a multiple entry (multiple 90 days) non-Imm O visa in the past when that was available. Today you can only get a single-entry non-Imm O visa but the permit to stay based on it can be extended for a year at a time.

----------


## Humbert

Can you explain the difference Norts? OX is a 5 year retirement visa, OA is a one year retirement visa. What is an O visa, which I also have, anyway?

Yesterday I got this from the Thai Embassy in Washington DC.

Please see the regulation for VISA type O, it requires COVID Insurance $100,000 coverage.
2.5 Medical insurance guaranteeing that the insurance company will cover a minimum of 100,000 USD (or equivalent in other currencies) of medical costs incurred by the applicant in Thailand, including medical costs in the event that the applicant contracts COVID-19 (The insurance must cover the whole duration of stay in Thailand).
*This is an additional requirement during the COVID situation. You may use your existing insurance coverage if it meets this requirement*
>> Procedures for Non-Thai nationals who wish to obtain a Non-Immigrant Category O (retirement)

----------


## lom

> What is an O visa, which I also have, anyway?


It is a single entry 90-day visa which can be based on retirement, marriage, support of own child.

It was previously available as multiple entry visa with a long time between "valid after" and "valid until" so it was a  good visa for a retiree living in Thailand who went sightseeing other Asian countries, the number of entries was unlimited during the validity time so you could basically leave for a couple of weeks and return and do that many times a year. 

If you intended to only stay in Thailand then you had to leave and return (border bounce) every 90 days since that was the maximum permit to stay time for each entry

----------


## Humbert

> It is a single entry 90-day visa which can be based on retirement, marriage, support of own child.
> 
> It was previously available as multiple entry visa with a long time between "valid after" and "valid until" so it was a  good visa for a retiree living in Thailand who went sightseeing other Asian countries, the number of entries was unlimited during the validity time so you could basically leave for a couple of weeks and return and do that many times a year. 
> 
> If you intended to only stay in Thailand then you had to leave and return (border bounce) every 90 days since that was the maximum permit to stay time for each entry


I googled it. Basically the O visa has some kind of Thai family association while the OA visa doesn't involve any family relationship.

----------


## lom

> Basically the O visa has some kind of Thai family association while the OA visa doesn't involve any family relationship.


The O visa can have family relationship.
Both of them can be had by a retiree without Thai family.

----------


## Joe 90

> Yeah, fair enough. 
> 
> Still, arriving at Swampy, knowing there isn't a single person there less likely to be infected than you, and being guided by people in hazmat suits as you're shipped off to two weeks in isolation...
> 
> Oh well, gots to be done I guess.


You should have gone the Phuket Sandbox route, at least you won't be cooped up staring at four walls posting even more bile than usual on here :Smile:

----------


## armstrong

> You should have gone the Phuket Sandbox route, at least you won't be cooped up staring at four walls posting even more bile than usual on here


I think he's pretty well versed in being alone in a room posting bollocks. Quarantine will be a walk for him.

----------


## Joe 90

> I think he's pretty well versed in being alone in a room posting bollocks. Quarantine will be a walk for him.


 :smiley laughing:

----------


## cyrille

> I think he's pretty well versed in being alone in a room posting bollocks. Quarantine will be a walk for him.


You two can fkin talk.

At least the only reason I didn't talk face to face with my wife for 18 months was because she was 4,000 miles away. 

I might not be the most popular person on this forum, but are you even tolerated in your own home, armstong, you anaemic fkin weed.  :Very Happy: 

And joe - just remember that the next time you get to see your wife's undies will probably be because she's spunked another two grand of your cash, eh?

 :smiley laughing: 

But anyway...back to the topic of COVID and Thailand, you pathetic wankers.

----------


## armstrong

Let it all out cyrille

----------


## OhOh

> Please see the regulation for VISA type O, it requires COVID Insurance $100,000 coverage.
> 2.5 Medical insurance guaranteeing that the insurance company will cover a minimum of 100,000 USD (or equivalent in other currencies) of medical costs incurred by the applicant in Thailand, including medical costs in the event that the applicant contracts COVID-19 (The insurance must cover the whole duration of stay in Thailand).
> *This is an additional requirement during the COVID situation. You may use your existing insurance coverage if it meets this requirement*


I believe all arriving these days are required to have coverage:

_"(The insurance must cover the whole duration of stay in Thailand)."_

----------


## harrybarracuda

*Tourism authority tests the water with rules for 7 destinations*https://www.bangkokpost.com/business/2172503/tourism-authority-tests-the-water-with-rules-for-7-destinations

----------


## harrybarracuda

*Domestic air travel in red zones to resume

Domestic air travel in red zones to resume*

----------


## Buckaroo Banzai

> *Domestic air travel in red zones to resume
> 
> Domestic air travel in red zones to resume*


Hey Harty, if I remember correctly you also got vaccinated outside Thailand. 
I assume they will require vaccination certificates for domestic travel. 
Any idea as how to get one of those yellow card vaccination certificates they are talking about?

----------


## harrybarracuda

> Hey Harty, if I remember correctly you also got vaccinated outside Thailand. 
> I assume they will require vaccination certificates for domestic travel. 
> Any idea as how to get one of those yellow card vaccination certificates they are talking about?


It depends on where you live. Where did you get vaccinated?

----------


## aging one

> Any idea as how to get one of those yellow card vaccination certificates they are talking about?


Only for those who are or were inoculated here in Thailand. You should have something that show you were double dosed in America as should your wife. Thats all you need.

----------


## naptownmike

What's the latest on quarantine rules?

My wife is coming back to Thailand  from the US early next month (October) with our dog. 

As of now it looks like the sand box is her best option as she can get a hotel that allows dogs and no real quarantine needed. But it's a hell of a long way from Tak.

Is there any chance of the Chiang Mai deal starting soon?

Any other ideas would be welcome.

thanks

----------


## lom

> My wife is coming back to Thailand from the US early next month (October) with our dog.


I think it is a bit too early to ask what regulations will be in place in October

----------


## Buckaroo Banzai

> It depends on where you live. Where did you get vaccinated?


Sorry I misspelled your name , I don't know why they put keys right next to the one I want to use ? LOL
We were vaccinated in Florida late April . They excepted our vaccine certificate for the COE when we got here, so there must be some sort of documentation in their data base that we are vaccinated. but so far anyone I asked about the vaccine pass did not seem to know how to issue one to those vaccinated outside the courtly. 
They are beginning to open  domestic travel , and I am sure they will require a vaccine pass to board. I would not mind visiting a few places once it is allowed. 
What a mess this Covid situation has been!!

----------


## harrybarracuda

> Can you explain the difference Norts? OX is a 5 year retirement visa, OA is a one year retirement visa. What is an O visa, which I also have, anyway?
> 
> Yesterday I got this from the Thai Embassy in Washington DC.
> 
> Please see the regulation for VISA type O, it requires COVID Insurance $100,000 coverage.
> 2.5 Medical insurance guaranteeing that the insurance company will cover a minimum of 100,000 USD (or equivalent in other currencies) of medical costs incurred by the applicant in Thailand, including medical costs in the event that the applicant contracts COVID-19 (The insurance must cover the whole duration of stay in Thailand).
> *This is an additional requirement during the COVID situation. You may use your existing insurance coverage if it meets this requirement*
> >> Procedures for Non-Thai nationals who wish to obtain a Non-Immigrant Category O (retirement)


For those on the 'O' visa, are they now mandating 12 months covid insurance for the extension of stay?

At the moment the 'O' seems my best option.

Reason I ask is that AXA offer a discount if you use their insurance for your initial O visa (although obviously I'll still explore other options.

As I understand it, for the OA visa, health insurance is mandatory but I see conflicting information as to whether or not it's required for the O visa.

----------


## harrybarracuda

> What's the latest on quarantine rules?
> 
> My wife is coming back to Thailand  from the US early next month (October) with our dog. 
> 
> As of now it looks like the sand box is her best option as she can get a hotel that allows dogs and no real quarantine needed. But it's a hell of a long way from Tak.
> 
> Is there any chance of the Chiang Mai deal starting soon?
> 
> Any other ideas would be welcome.
> ...


At the moment it's just ASQ or Sandbox. If she's thinking of bringing dogs, then I assume the latter, but you'll need to find out which hotels, if any, allow them. Otherwise a 'pet hotel' may be required.

There is a resumption of flights from the start of the month, although it is a somewhat limited schedule, so you'll have to search the airline sites and see what fits.

----------


## Norton

For what it's worth. Also I did extension to my O visa in June and insurance not required.

"*Who are NOT required to have health insurance?*

According to the immigration office, only foreign retirees holding non-immigration O-A visa will be affected. They will be required to present their insurance policies with the remaining coverage period for their stay or they would be denied entry or refusal of visa extension. According to the order, health insurance is not required for those applying for an extension of stay of a non-immigrant category O visa based on retirement or Thai wife."

Health Insurance Thailand: New Requirement for Retirees

----------


## CalEden

> What's the latest on quarantine rules?
> 
> My wife is coming back to Thailand  from the US early next month (October) with our dog. 
> 
> As of now it looks like the sand box is her best option as she can get a hotel that allows dogs and no real quarantine needed. But it's a hell of a long way from Tak.
> 
> Is there any chance of the Chiang Mai deal starting soon?
> 
> Any other ideas would be welcome.
> ...


Qatar Airlines was supposed to start service to Phuket in July.

----------


## naptownmike

It looks like Singapore Air will be our best option.

There are a few hotels that will allow pets which is really the main reason to consider the sand box scheme.

I'm thinking the moment I get everything set up Chiang Mai or something will open but unfortunately we just can't wait.

Thanks for the replies

----------


## harrybarracuda

This was on TATNews a couple of days ago, but the details being released (e.g. for CM you are supposed to book a "package tour" and you can't leave your hotel unless on it) don't exactly entice.

----------


## aging one

What a bunch of bullshit. Bullshit and more bullshit. Tired of bullshit and more bullshit.

----------


## Stumpy

> What a bunch of bullshit. Bullshit and more bullshit. Tired of bullshit and more bullshit.


Amen that AO. The truth of the matter is, this is becoming glaringly obvious that its a way to pull people in to make money and basically hold them captive doing it.

I get it, the economy is down the toilet but hostage tourism isn't the answer.

----------


## harrybarracuda

> Amen that AO. The truth of the matter is, this is becoming glaringly obvious that its a way to pull people in to make money and basically hold them captive doing it.
> 
> I get it, the economy is down the toilet but hostage tourism isn't the answer.


The disappointing Phuket numbers have shown it's not the answer.

Hopefully some common sense will prevail.

----------


## harrybarracuda

Hmmmmm. Let's see if it happens.




> Thailand is rethinking its reopening model as it will adopt the "One SOP, One System" (OSOS) policy, scrapping both mandatory quarantine and sealed routes for all pilot areas within this year and cutting Covid-19 test costs by half.
> 
> The reopening plan for five more areas -- Pattaya, Chiang Mai, Hua Hin, Cha-am and Bangkok -- will be submitted to the Centre for Covid-19 Situation Administration (CCSA) next week in order to start receiving inoculated tourists from Oct 1, while Samui Plus will pivot to a quarantine-free destination at the same time, said Yuthasak Supasorn, Tourism Authority of Thailand (TAT) governor.
> 
> "Under this plan, every province will apply the same SOPs [standard operating procedures] which will enable tourists to travel freely within designated areas in each province," he said.
> 
> "Tourists are simply required to follow the guidelines, such as activating the Mor Chana app and being checked daily by SHA Plus manager [hotel manager in SHA Plus hotel], instead of being kept in quarantine or only travelling under a tour programme," said Mr Yuthasak.
> 
> He said the agency is also in a discussion with health authorities about reducing the price from around 8,000 baht for three RT-PCR tests which is considered an obstacle for the reopening programme in both Phuket Sandbox and Samui Plus over the past few months.
> ...


Country to rejig reopening model

----------


## aging one

They fucking cant even get the schools back open, let alone the country.

----------


## Norton

> What a bunch of bullshit. Bullshit and more bullshit. Tired of bullshit and more bullshit.


A continuous stream to placate the masses. More hair brained schemes to come.
The only fix is to get Thailand vaccinated and even then the tourism related economy will never recover to anything near pre-covid levels.

----------


## harrybarracuda

> They fucking cant even get the schools back open, let alone the country.



Phuket has been "open" since July.

If they provide the same facility for CM, I will go ahead and book.

They are not doing this in lieu of vaccination.

They have fully vaccinated 12M+ people and single-jabbed another 16M. That's more than enough to cover the areas listed in this scheme if they dish out some more in the next few weeks.

I think it's better than waiting until they get to 80%+ fully vaccinated which seems to be what experts think is required to knock Delta on its head.

Maybe they should put in an offer for those 60m French ones the UK just turned down.

----------


## Samuel

> I think it's better than waiting until they get to 80%+ fully vaccinated which seems to be what experts think is required to knock Delta on its head.



I agree that they shouldn't wait — and anyways with the strength of the Indian variant and the waning of the vaccines' strength over time, any kind of herd immunity is unlikely to occur. 

Better to just get as many vaccinated as possible to prevent hospitalization/death. 


Even the Sinovac/AstraZeneca mix will likely do that for a majority of people. 


Though, once things open up cases will likely surge as the best vaccine most Thais have access to (2 doses of Astrazena) is not very effective at preventing infection of the delta variant:  67% effective. 


The UK which administered Pfizer and AstraZeneca knows they need to get Pfizer booster jabs for all adults — before winter. 


The good news is that many Thais/ex-pats have already reserved doses of Moderna which will arrive later this year — and then next year Thailand will receive 30 million Pfizer doses. 







> https://www.ft.com/content/4625ac2f-6763-4646-8466-26ecac2ec4bf
> 
> Neil Ferguson, professor of epidemiology at Imperial College London, said that *some countries were in a better position than the UK because they vaccinated more recently, so the immunity had had less time to wane, and they used a higher proportion of mRNA vaccines “which provide better protection against infection”.
> *
> “I’m not sure I’d feel that comfortable anywhere but I’d certainly feel more comfortable in countries like Spain, Portugal and Denmark,” Ferguson added. “I don’t want to exaggerate the situation we are in. I don’t think we are in a crisis right now. I just think we do need to get on with boosting immunity in the population at this point.”







> https://www.nejm.org/doi/full/10.1056/nejmoa2108891
> 
> *RESULTS*
> 
> Effectiveness after one dose of vaccine (BNT162b2 or ChAdOx1 nCoV-19) was notably lower among persons with the delta variant (30.7%; 95% confidence interval [CI], 25.2 to 35.7) than among those with the alpha variant (48.7%; 95% CI, 45.5 to 51.7); the results were similar for both vaccines. With the BNT162b2 vaccine, the effectiveness of two doses was 93.7% (95% CI, 91.6 to 95.3) among persons with the alpha variant and 88.0% (95% CI, 85.3 to 90.1) among those with the delta variant. *With the ChAdOx1 nCoV-19 vaccine, the effectiveness of two doses was 74.5% (95% CI, 68.4 to 79.4) among persons with the alpha variant and 67.0% (95% CI, 61.3 to 71.8) among those with the delta variant.*

----------


## Samuel

I'm guessing the opening will go ahead even if cases rise as the strategy going ahead seems to be "living with the reality of covid."

Though, COE's still required for all, apparently.





> Bangkok's reopening to be postponed
> 
> Bangkok now set to reopen on Oct 15
> 
> 
> Meanwhile, local travellers who fly back home must also comply with the same entry regulations as foreigners, even though they have a Bangkok household, as the Certificate of Entry still requires them to show SHA Plus hotel bookings in advance.

----------


## can123

> What a bunch of bullshit. Bullshit and more bullshit. Tired of bullshit and more bullshit.


It would help if you stopped posting so much bullshit yourself.

----------


## DC101

You do know it's not about number of vaccinated people? Chinese can come to Thailand for quite a long time already. But Thai M1litar:y,, junta governm.ent hates "fara.ng"

----------


## aging one

> Chinese can come to Thailand for quite a long time already.


Anyone can come as long as they do 2 weeks quarantine. One more thick poster.

----------


## harrybarracuda

> You do know it's not about number of vaccinated people? Chinese can come to Thailand for quite a long time already. But Thai M1litar:y,, junta governm.ent hates "fara.ng"


What is this fucking gibberish supposed to mean?

----------


## DC101

It does actually mean, Chinese people have been allowed to come to Thailand since, what  May/June. Because Thai military govt are friends with Chinese govt. And with same vaccination history, "farang" are not allowed to enter the land of the Free (meaning Thailand) for a longer period than tourist visa and most of that in quarantine. 

What I said is not against Chinese people but considering Thai milit---ary jun-,.2ta  you should consider that factor too in your future posts if they are related to Kingdom.

----------


## DC101

If you  are on non imm retirement visa maybe it is easy for you but for the rest of  us Thailand is a closed country. ASQ hotel 2 weeks before real world is not the  prob either

----------


## harrybarracuda

> It does actually mean, Chinese people have been allowed to come to Thailand since, what  May/June. Because Thai military govt are friends with Chinese govt. And with same vaccination history, "farang" are not allowed to enter the land of the Free (meaning Thailand) for a longer period than tourist visa and most of that in quarantine. 
> 
> What I said is not against Chinese people but considering Thai milit---ary jun-,.2ta  you should consider that factor too in your future posts if they are related to Kingdom.


Thailand has a large list of countries that are allowed to enter Thailand you gibbering fucking moron.

The visa type has nothing to do with it, you can enter on Visa Exempt (if you qualify) or on any other standard visa; you just attach it to your COE application.

Which is essentially the same as it was before only with Quarantine.

They even extend tourist visas by the amount of quarantine if you do ASQ.

Do you do even the simplest of fucking searches before you post this bollocks?

----------


## harrybarracuda

For those in the UK or planning on visiting, Thailand will remain on the red list for at least another three weeks.

When means a couple of grand of hotel quarantine if you go there.

----------


## DC101

> Thailand has a large list of countries that are allowed to enter Thailand you gibbering fucking moron.
> 
> The visa type has nothing to do with it, you can enter on Visa Exempt (if you qualify) or on any other standard visa; you just attach it to your COE application.
> 
> Which is essentially the same as it was before only with Quarantine.
> 
> They even extend tourist visas by the amount of quarantine if you do ASQ.
> 
> Do you do even the simplest of fucking searches before you post this bollocks?


Oh no. You do really believe everything you read in BKK Post? Yes, 15 days extension to no visa/via or tourist visa. I don't focking search because I get info straight from Thai Embassy

----------


## cyrille

> I don't focking search because I get info straight from Thai Embassy


Why do you post complete bollocks like this then?



> If you are on non imm retirement visa maybe it is easy for you but for the rest of us Thailand is a closed country


At the moment it's possible for citizens of many countries, including UK, US, Canada, Australia etc. to enter 'visa free' for 45 days, then extend for a further 30 days, and then extend once again for a further 60 days.

Four and a half months - *none* of it on a non-imm visa of any kind.

----------


## harrybarracuda

> I don't focking search because I get info straight from Thai Embassy


I suspect the problem is that you're too stupid to comprehend it.

I spent a month in Northern Thailand in April/May after a 7 day quarantine - Visa Exempt.

----------


## harrybarracuda

So no Bangkok Sandbox until November then.




> Welcoming tourists back to Bangkok hinges on three factors, including that 70% of its population are fully vaccinated, which could push the reopening near mid-November, according to the City Hall.
> 
> Bangkok governor Aswin Kwanmuang said on Monday Bangkok was keen to restart its tourism business but for the health safety of its residents, the City Hall has decided any reopening will only go ahead after it has satisfied three criteria.
> 
> One criterion, Pol Gen Aswin said, is that 70% of the city's population must have received two doses of vaccines. Such a target is expected to be met around Oct 22 and some 7-14 days after that is when people's immunity has been built.
> 
> The tentative timeframe could see Bangkok's tourism industry resuming sometime in the first or second week of November.


Reopening of capital 'must be safe'

----------


## Norton

> So no Bangkok Sandbox until November then.


I see they avoided mention of the year.  :Smile:

----------


## harrybarracuda

> I see they avoided mention of the year.


Well spotted.

----------


## harrybarracuda

NONTHABURI: The National Communicable Disease Committee will propose shorter quarantine periods for some groups of visitors, from 14 days to 7-10 days, to stimulate the economy.

After chairing the meeting of the committee at the Public Health Ministry on Thursday, Deputy Prime Minister and Public Health Minister Anutin Charnvirakul said the committee resolved to propose to the Centre for Covid-19 Situation Administration that the 14-day quarantine for foreign tourists visiting Thailand should be shortened to stimulate the economy.

The shorter quarantine would be implemented in some tourist areas and concerned officials were considering their readiness regarding vaccination coverage, local Covid-19 situations and hospital bed occupancy rates.

Such areas would first welcome Thai tourists next month to evaluate their readiness before receiving foreign tourists in November, Mr Anutin said.

The Covid-19 situation in the country was improving with declines in new infections and fatalities and better treatment for patients. Most new infections centred in Greater Bangkok and southern border provinces and there were new clusters in prisons where infected people were effectively isolated, he said.

Dr Opas Karnkawinpong, director-general of the Department of Disease Control, said the quarantine would be reduced to either seven or 10 days on a case-by-case basis.

The quarantine would be seven days for the visitors who had been fully vaccinated and they would be tested with the RT-PCR method for Covid-19 upon arrival and again on day 7 after arrival, he said.

The quarantine would last 10 days for the visitors who do not have a vaccination certificate. They will undergo two RT-PCR tests, first upon arrival and second before finishing the quarantine. Visitors in this category must arrive by air only.

The 14-day quarantine would remain for the visitors who would arrive by land and had not been fully vaccinated. They would be subject to two RT-PCR tests, Dr Opas said.

The planned measures would apply to visitors from every country. The shorter quarantine of visitors would not worsen the situation as the Phuket Sandbox reopening project proved that visitors did not cause an outbreak but local infections did, he said.

Shorter quarantine for some visitors

----------


## cyrille

Nonthaburi had been communicating disease for years.

They call it beer.

----------


## harrybarracuda

> The shorter quarantine of visitors would not worsen the situation as the Phuket Sandbox reopening project proved that visitors did not cause an outbreak but local infections did, he said.


I mean I might be wrong but I would have thought the previous quarantine would have told them that visitors did not cause outbreaks but local infections did.

It's highly unlikely someone would get infected on a plane and test negative 7 days later, even before Delta.

----------


## harrybarracuda

The Thais have suspended COE's for travel after October 1st.

This suggests changes to Sandbox/ASQ/Quarantine, although it may just be a reduction from 14 to 7 or 10 days again.

With typical aplomb, they've sent out a letter saying the decisions will be made on 29/10/21 instead of 29/9/21.

----------


## harrybarracuda

Five major tourist destinations -- Chiang Mai, Chon Buri, Hua Hin, Phetchaburi and Bangkok -- were scheduled to reopen on Oct 1, but a Centre for Covid-19 Situation Administration (CCSA) subcommittee recommended the date be pushed back to Nov 1.

_A decision on the new timeline is expected from the CCSA on Monday._

Reopening faces more hurdles

----------


## harrybarracuda

ASQ is reduced back to 7 days for the vaccinated.

More later.

Subject to the usual cabinet approval/Royal Gazette.

----------


## harrybarracuda

> _Quarantine periods will be shortened from 14 days to seven days for fully vaccinated foreign tourists. 
> _


-and-




> _For visitors who have not been fully vaccinated, the quarantine will be seven days for air arrivals_ and 10-14 days for arrivals by water and land. Activities are allowed at quarantine facilities.




More reopening, shorter curfew

----------


## harrybarracuda

Has since been corrected:




> Quarantine periods will be shortened from 14 days to seven days for fully vaccinated foreign tourists. _For visitors who have not been fully vaccinated, the quarantine will be 10 days for arrivals by air_ and water and 14 days for arrivals by land. Activities are allowed at quarantine facilities.

----------


## Norton

> More later.


There certainly will be. Much more to be sure.  :ourrules:

----------


## Stumpy

> There certainly will be. Much more to be sure.


Yep, just like playing Thai lottery. 

Good Luck

----------


## harrybarracuda

> There certainly will be. Much more to be sure.



It still doesn't rule out ASQ being replaced by sandbox on 1st Nov, but they don't appear to be pushing that too hard at the moment.

Not really hard to guess why.

----------


## harrybarracuda

So per misskit's post (Reuters):

Quarantine going back to 7 days for all vaccinated visitors on Oct 1st.

Quarantine for all vaccinated visitors eliminated for specific areas on November 1st.

Be interesting to see if they put that second bit in the gazette.

----------


## cyrille

^ They won't.

----------


## harrybarracuda

> ^ They won't.


And you draw this conclusion how sybille?

Reuters are reporting:




> BANGKOK, Sept 27 (Reuters) - Thailand will waive its mandatory quarantine requirement in Bangkok and nine regions from Nov. 1 to vaccinated arrivals, authorities said on Monday, as the country tries to boost its immunisation rate and revive its battered tourism sector.
> The regions include popular tourist areas Chiang Mai, Phangnga, Krabi, Hua Hin, Pattaya, and Cha-am, and follow the successful reopening of Phuket and Samui islands to vaccinated people in pilot schemes since July.


Thailand to reopen to more vaccinated visitors from November | Reuters

----------


## harrybarracuda

You do have to wonder how many Thai jobsworths are jostling to be the ones to talk to the press. I doubt Reuters would have missed this bit if their particular spokesperson had said it to them.




> Authorities plan to reopen five other tourist destinations, including Bangkok, using the sandbox model on November 1, _followed by 20 more in December._


AFP via Thailand to cut COVID-19 quarantine for vaccinated tourists  | Al Arabiya English

----------


## harrybarracuda

Similarly, Bernama makes no mention of them opening any provinces in December.

BERNAMA - Full quarantine waiver for vaccinated visitors to Thailand from November

----------


## Norton

Ok, let's get practical. Here I sit in ban nok Roi Et and wish to drive to Bangkok tomorrow for a cup of tea. Fully vaccinated with paper to prove it.

Wtf must I do upon arrival?

----------


## Loy Toy

I am just about to leave for a meeting in Bangkok and am now concerned I may not be allowed to enter the city.

Is there any restrictions for Pattaya people?

----------


## armstrong

No, none.

----------


## Loy Toy

^ Thanks.

----------


## Norton

Side note. Went from Roi Et to Buriram last week to visit an old friend who happens to be a Thai and author of English language books about Isaan. 

Absolutely zero problem entering either province. Neither are in Red zones or in lockdown.

----------


## Buckaroo Banzai

> Side note. Went from Roi Et to Buriram last week to visit an old friend who happens to be a Thai and author of English language books about Isaan. 
> 
> Absolutely zero problem entering either province. Neither are in Red zones or in lockdown.


We also drove from Khon Kaen to Nong Khai a couple of weeks ago with zero problems. 
If it wasn't  for the face masks , and those pesky electronic thermometers that no one really pays any attention to. you would not know there was covid in KKC. The Morning market is shoulder to shoulder,  the Night markets are open but not as busy and with as many vendors as before. People are tired of covid and are going about with their lives as before.

----------


## Loy Toy

^ Well I am just about to leave and hope I don't have problems at the toll booths.

I have Pattaya number plates on the car as well.

A report about whether I made the meeting or not will follow.

----------


## naptownmike

I wonder how hotels in Phuket will react to the new 7 day rule if you already booked for 14 days.

I just booked my wife in for two weeks for the sandbox deal landing Oct.13 but now it seems she will only have to stay for seven. 

Somehow I doubt a refund for the extra week will be forthcoming.

----------


## Stumpy

> I just booked my wife in for two weeks for the sandbox deal landing Oct.13 but now it seems she will only have to stay for seven.
> 
> Somehow I doubt a refund for the extra week will be forthcoming.


I think they should offer a refund but as we know, this is a revenue generator so they might make up excuses being you booked it before the rule came into play. I suspect your wife will be up in their faces about it. I know my wife would. 

Keep us posted, curious to see how they handle it.

----------


## harrybarracuda

> I wonder how hotels in Phuket will react to the new 7 day rule if you already booked for 14 days.
> 
> I just booked my wife in for two weeks for the sandbox deal landing Oct.13 but now it seems she will only have to stay for seven. 
> 
> Somehow I doubt a refund for the extra week will be forthcoming.


Will probably depend on the hotel.  When I changed my flight for Thailand, it meant my arrival was early enough for that first day to count as one of seven.

The hotel refunded (most of) that day, albeit about six weeks later.

----------


## harrybarracuda

So the Special Tourist Visa continues until September 30th 2022.

Special tourist visa programme extended

Unless it's changed, this means you can arrive on a 90 day visa and renew it twice for a total of 270 days validity.

If you really want to.

----------


## aging one

+ 60 days when you pay to extend the visa. Can be +90.  :Smile:  The oldest trick from 35+ years ago. But then it was not a trick is was standard.

----------


## harrybarracuda

> + 60 days when you pay to extend the visa. Can be +90.  The oldest trick from 35+ years ago. But then it was not a trick is was standard.


But you pay to extend it anyway.

Do you mean after the 270 days?

----------


## armstrong

> I wonder how hotels in Phuket will react to the new 7 day rule if you already booked for 14 days.
> 
> I just booked my wife in for two weeks for the sandbox deal landing Oct.13 but now it seems she will only have to stay for seven. 
> 
> Somehow I doubt a refund for the extra week will be forthcoming.


Hotels have already started offering refunds. Assuming it doesn't change again!

----------


## naptownmike

It looks like a refund for the extra week can be arranged with the hotel.

I will verify when it happens.

----------


## aging one

> But you pay to extend it anyway.
> 
> Do you mean after the 270 days?


90 days, extend on day 89 for B1900 you get one more month. Rinse and repeat with each 90 day cycle.

----------


## Stumpy

> 90 days, extend on day 89 for B1900 you get one more month. Rinse and repeat with each 90 day cycle.


I remember those days AO. Little harder now. Just like the good ol border runs.

----------


## harrybarracuda

> 90 days, extend on day 89 for B1900 you get one more month. Rinse and repeat with each 90 day cycle.


So 90 days, extend for 30, extend for 90, extend for 30, etc.?

Fucking hell what a palaver.

----------


## aging one

> Fucking hell what a palaver.


Gives you a full year, and is not a pain at all. I would not know as I have been on my NonO work visa for 31 years now.

----------


## cyrille

Deleted. 

Bladdy software again.

Tap last post and it takes you to halfway through the thread sometimes.

 :tantrum:

----------


## harrybarracuda

*Now 7-day stay for Sandbox tourists from any country in the world*Now 7-day stay for Sandbox tourists from any country in the world - TAT Newsroom

----------


## harrybarracuda

Back in mid-June, Thai Prime Minister Prayuth Chan-ocha surprised everyone by promising to reopen the country to foreign tourists by October.

The time had come, he said, to take that calculated risk.

At the time, few took him seriously.

Thailand had zealously guarded its borders, imposing quarantine and mountains of paperwork on all arrivals since April last year.

Foreign tourism, once an engine of the Thai economy, collapsed. Just over 70,000 came into the country in the first eight months of this year, compared to 40 million in the whole of 2019.

Covid-19 was successfully contained through most of 2020, but by June this year infections were rising quickly, and the government was being roundly criticised for being too slow to start vaccinating. Opening up in October seemed impossible.

But true to his word, the great reopening appears to have begun, albeit with only very modest steps.

The night-time curfew has been shortened by an hour, starting at 10pm, and libraries and museums can open.

You can visit a spa, but only with advanced booking and a recent negative Covid test.

Fully-vaccinated tourists will now be quarantined for just one week instead of two. Further minor relaxations are expected in November. This is welcome news for the battered hospitality industry, but hardly sufficient to get the visitors pouring back in.

Why is the Thai government proceeding so cautiously?

The simple answer is vaccines and the limited number of ICU beds.

Despite significantly ramping up its orders of vaccines, the government started late and is still a long way short of its official target of inoculating at least 70% of the population.

By the end of September just over one quarter had received two doses, and many of those who received the less effective Sinovac vaccine are now having to get booster shots.

And at the peak of the latest Covid wave in July and August, all Intensive Care Unit (ICU) beds in Bangkok were filled, forcing families with seriously ill patients to search frantically for beds in other parts of the country. No-one wants to see a repeat of that distressing experience.

But with the known infectiousness of the delta variant, many health experts believe even 70% of the population is too low a target for vaccination before Thailand can fully open to tourists.

"The vaccine rate among the older and most vulnerable population should be as high as 85 or 90%", says Tanarak Plipat, a senior health inspector-general and until recently deputy director of Thailand's Department for Disease Control. "Overall, given the delta variant, to be safe vaccine coverage for anybody residing in Thailand should be 80%."

Some in the travel industry agree that it is too soon for a full reopening.

"Realistically 1 January would be a good time", Tassapon Bijleveld, Chairman of Thai Air Asia, the country's largest low-cost carrier told the BBC. "I won't be scheduling any international flights until then".

But there are other barriers to tourism apart from the relatively low vaccination rate.

Thailand's famous nightlife cannot restart with the 10pm curfew, with all bars forced to stay closed since early April in Bangkok, and no alcohol permitted in restaurants, although that regulation is now being relaxed on the holiday island of Phuket.

The varied requirements for new Covid tests when you cross provincial borders are also proving prohibitively expensive for travellers planning to visit several areas of Thailand.

At the stylish Tax bar in an old shophouse in central Bangkok, Niks Anuman Rajadhon and his staff are now preparing for a possible easing of the nightlife ban, spacing out their seating and ensuring good airflow. But after being open for just six weeks this year, he is not optimistic about his business.

"For us to stay closed for this long without any compensation has been a disaster. Bangkok is a 24-hour city. Look at everything the bar industry has done for the city, getting top rankings in Asia. I wish they would have more understanding of the hospitality and nightlife business. Right now the government acts as though we never existed," he says.

Acute economic distress is now very visible in Thailand, in the rows of shuttered shops, in the long queues for food handouts, and in the crowds of angry, unemployed young men who have joined the anti-government protest movement and come out every weekend in parts of Bangkok to fight the police.

This is what has forced an unpopular government's hand. But this month's heralded reopening is only the start.

They still have a long way to go.

Covid threat looms over Thailand'''s plans to open up to tourists - BBC News

----------


## Norton

> This is what has forced an unpopular government's hand. But this month's heralded reopening is only the start.
> 
> They still have a long way to go.


A very long way indeed and doubtful will ever be as pre covid days. This government has enriched themselves at the cost of the vast majority of the Thai people. Criminal but TiT so the guilty will go unpunished.

----------


## harrybarracuda

> A very long way indeed and doubtful will ever be as pre covid days. This government has enriched themselves at the cost of the vast majority of the Thai people. Criminal but TiT so the guilty will go unpunished.


How have they enriched themselves?

Borrowing money for the country and trousering it?

----------


## Norton

> How have they enriched themselves?


I refuse to answer on the grounds it may tend to incriminate me.

----------


## harrybarracuda

The UK Traffic Light system will shortly be abolished. Whether Thailand is among the lucky winners remains to be seen.




> It comes amid reports the number of countries on the red list will be slashed to nine from 54 later in the week


Traffic light system scrapped as travel rules simplified | Evening Standard

----------


## naptownmike

Well it seems the manager of my wife's sandbox hotel is a real tosser.

No refund for the extra 7 days will be offered. 

So she has family coming to stay in another room to use the extra week up.

F it really that's how it goes I guess when the rules are constantly in flux at least she will have company now and only has to do one week.

Hope this is all over when I come in  late January.

----------


## harrybarracuda

AirAsia will not allow unvaccinated passengers.

Malaysia's AirAsia Group to only allow fully vaccinated passengers

----------


## katie23

To the TH-based ppl:

In the proposed reopening of BKK, etc in November, will the requirements still be there? Hotel booking, travel insurance, 3 covid tests & COE? TIA

----------


## harrybarracuda

> To the TH-based ppl:
> 
> In the proposed reopening of BKK, etc in November, will the requirements still be there? Hotel booking, travel insurance, 3 covid tests & COE? TIA


There has not been a mention since TAT intimated the four phases of "reopening".

The only further post I have seen came today, and it's about Chiang Mai. It doesn't give any details, nor is there any hint of formal approval.





> *Chiang Mai to welcome Asian tourists from Nov 1
> 
> Chiang Mai to welcome Asian tourists from Nov 1 | The Star*

----------


## katie23

^thanks, Harry!

----------


## harrybarracuda

Five more tourist destinations in Thailand will be opened to visitors starting Nov 1 *on the condition that there is no new large Covid-19 cluster in the areas until then.*
The areas are Bangkok, Chiang Mai (Muang, Mae Rim, Mae Taeng and Doi Tao districts), Prachuap Khiri Khan (Hua Hin district), Phetchaburi (Cha-am district) and Chon Buri (Pattaya, Bang Lamung and Sattahip districts), _government spokesman Thanakorn Wangboonkongchana said_ on Saturday. 
Bangkok is of particular concern since it is the gateway to the country. 
Although tourists may prefer to go to the sea or mountains, almost all of them have to visit Bangkok at least once on their trips to the country, he said. 
The capital has been the epicentre of the third wave of the outbreak, with the highest number of cases and deaths, although the number of new cases nationwide has fallen to slightly more than 10,000 a day in recent weeks, a level manageable by the healthcare system, according to authorities. 
It remains unclear what the Bangkok Metropolitan Administrations view of the plan is. Earlier, the Bangkok governor had said the capital would be opened only when he gave the green light, noting that a 70% vaccination rate in all districts was his goal. 
Mr Thanakorn said the governments decision followed the success of the Phuket Sandbox scheme, which has injected 2.33 billion baht into the economy over the past three months since its launch in July. 
As of Thursday, 43,026 tourists had visited the resort island. Hotel bookings for stays from July until February now total 779,502 nights. The top five nationalities of the visitors were American, Israeli, British, German and French. 
The Samui Plus programme and the 7+7 extension to the Phuket sandbox attracted 1,069 visitors.  
The government projects 1.5 trillion baht in tourist revenue next year. Almost half of it, or around 600 billion baht, would come from 15 million foreign tourists. The domestic travel market is forecast to add another 800 billion baht. 
The forecasts represent half the amount earned in pre-Covid 2019, when tourism revenue totalled 3.4 trillion baht and foreign arrivals were almost 40 million. 
Under the Phuket sandbox, there have been no reports of transmissions between foreign visitors and Thais. Thais should therefore be confident and join us in transforming Thai tourism, Mr Thanakorn said. 

Five more areas open to tourists on Nov 1

----------


## Norton

FYI...Airport here in Roi Et has reopened. Dropped by yesterday AirAsia counter and was told flying Roi Et to Don Muang required no vaccination cert. However Don Muang to Roi Et does.

----------


## Buckaroo Banzai

> FYI...Airport here in Roi Et has reopened. Dropped by yesterday AirAsia counter and was told flying Roi Et to Don Muang required no vaccination cert. However Don Muang to Roi Et does.


5555
The first one is free, after that you got to pay LOL

----------


## harrybarracuda

> FYI...Airport here in Roi Et has reopened. Dropped by yesterday AirAsia counter and was told flying Roi Et to Don Muang required no vaccination cert. However Don Muang to Roi Et does.


So is that Thai Air Asia? Strange that they are defying the parent company who are mandating vaccinations for all flights.

Travel Advisory:  AirAsia will only accept fully-vaccinated guests on its flights — airasia newsroom

----------


## harrybarracuda

Also:




> *Only double-jabbed, negative passengers can fly in Thailand*
> 
> 
> With Thailand slowly reopening to tourists, the Centre for Covid-19 Situation Administration (CCSA) has reiterated that airlines will only take passengers who are _either fully vaccinated or can produce negative test results taken within 72 hours_.
> 
> 
> Each airline has also been instructed to adjust their ventilation system and strictly observe all Covid-19 prevention measures, Public Health Ministry official Dr Chawetsan Namwat said.
> 
> 
> https://www.nationthailand.com/in-focus/40007268

----------


## Norton

> So is that Thai Air Asia? Strange that they are defying the parent company who are mandating vaccinations for all flights.
> 
> Travel Advisory:  AirAsia will only accept fully-vaccinated guests on its flights — airasia newsroom


Yes it is.

----------


## Norton

> Centre for Covid-19 Situation Administration (CCSA) has reiterated that airlines will only take passengers who are either fully vaccinated


Except when flying from Roi Et to Bangkok.  :Wink:

----------


## harrybarracuda

> Except when flying from Roi Et to Bangkok.


Best check again, it might not have filtered down to them yet.




> The Centre for Covid-19 Situation Administration's (CCSA) operation centre has agreed to lift capacity limits on domestic flights, allowing airlines to take full flight bookings, according to the Public Health Ministry.
> The number of passengers was previously limited to 75% of the full capacity.
> Dr Chawetsan Namwat, director for emergency health hazards and diseases, said that while airlines are allowed to book to full capacity he stressed other Covid-19 prevention measures remain intact.
> These measures include a ban on in-flight drinking and eating, the need for a good ventilation system and proper social distancing on boarding and leaving aircraft, he said.
> _Dr Chawetsan said that passengers are required to be fully vaccinated or have negative Covid-19 test results 72 hours before boarding_ while urging those who are ill to avoid travelling.
> He said passengers will be required to undergo Covid-19 screening.
> Domestic airlines allowed full flights

----------


## harrybarracuda

According to Barrow an ATK test is acceptable too.

----------


## Norton

> Best check again, it might not have filtered down to them yet.


Bit like immigration I suppose. Not planning the trip until first week of December so certainly as they seem daily to do, will change.

All these proclamations, plans and the like we see on internet are frankly mostly speculation and hopeful thinking. I will go with what I personally find the case. 2 days ago the gal at AirAsia in Roi Et was ready to put me on next flight to DM with no vaccine cert or test. I was just passing on this fact for what it is worth.

----------


## harrybarracuda

> Bit like immigration I suppose. Not planning the trip until first week of December so certainly as they seem daily to do, will change.
> 
> All these proclamations, plans and the like we see on internet are frankly mostly speculation and hopeful thinking. I will go with what I personally find the case. 2 days ago the gal at AirAsia in Roi Et was ready to put me on next flight to DM with no vaccine cert or test. I was just passing on this fact for what it is worth.


Yes, but this has come directly from the CCSA. It sounds fairly unambiguous.

It would not be atypical for some bint to tell you one thing and then for you to turn up at check in and find you can't get on the plane.

And think what a fucking pain that would be. So I'm just suggesting that you check before you fly.

----------


## Norton

Harry, carry on pasting internet stuff coming from the top. I will continue going with the local entity requirements. I have done so for the last 38 years doing business and dealing with various private and government organizations. 

In this case I posted what the "bint" was ready to do on the spot for a flight leaving in an hour. If this thread is only for from the top rather than actually what TD members experience then this is my last post here.

----------


## harrybarracuda

> Harry, carry on pasting internet stuff coming from the top. I will continue going with the local entity requirements. I have done so for the last 38 years doing business and dealing with various private and government organizations. 
> 
> In this case I posted what the "bint" was ready to do on the spot for a flight leaving in an hour. If this thread is only for from the top rather than actually what TD members experience then this is my last post here.



What is "internet" stuff?

It's a direct quote from a government official in a Thai newspaper.

Anyway, you just do whatever you like, I'm sure your 38 years of experience of pandemics will be of great help.

 :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## aging one

> What is "internet" stuff?
> 
> It's a direct quote from a government official in a Thai newspaper.
> 
> Anyway, you just do whatever you like, I'm sure your 38 years of experience of pandemics will be of great help.


Harry there are two types of posters on here. Those who live here and those who dont.  I know Norton lives here and has for even longer than I. I know you dont, but are hoping to move here. Norton and I read news off the net as well as you. But often there is more to the story than printed. I hope you realize this.

----------


## harrybarracuda

> Harry there are two types of posters on here. Those who live here and those who dont.  I know Norton lives here and has for even longer than I. I know you dont, but are hoping to move here. Norton and I read news off the net as well as you. But often there is more to the story than printed. I hope you realize this.


Why the fuck should I care, if he gets turned back he'd never admit it anyway.

 :Smile:

----------


## armstrong

Wifey flew to Surat today and needed a covid test within 24hours from a doc. An atk wasnt enough. 

Not sure if she flew from DM or swampy.

----------


## harrybarracuda

The PM will be making an announcement at 20:30 local time.

According to twatter....

----------


## harrybarracuda

https://twitter.com/SaksithCNA/statu...54097175953422

----------


## cyrille

> Harry there are two types of posters on here. Those who live here and those who dont.  I know Norton lives here and has for even longer than I. I know you dont, but are hoping to move here. Norton and I read news off the net as well as you. But often there is more to the story than printed. I hope you realize this.


Yeah, I can see your point ao.

But some posters can draw a line about those who understand and those who don't rather arbitrarily at times.  :Very Happy: 

harriet has next to no clue - agreed.

Despite his evidently 'Alan Whicker' style interviews on his last visit.

----------


## harrybarracuda



----------


## harrybarracuda



----------


## harrybarracuda

This is what you really wanted....

----------


## armstrong

The official line was "consider the alcohol rule on the 1st" but I'll take that  :sexy:

----------


## harrybarracuda

> Yeah, I can see your point ao.
> 
> But some posters can draw a line about those who understand and those who don't rather arbitrarily at times. 
> 
> harriet has next to no clue - agreed.
> 
> Despite his evidently 'Alan Whicker' style interviews on his last visit.


Sybille - Our man with his "finger on the pulse".

 :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## harrybarracuda

> The official line was "consider the alcohol rule on the 1st" but I'll take that


It's also the "operation of entertainment venues", but hey, it's a start.

----------


## harrybarracuda

Here's the transcript of whatever whoever wrote for his nibs.




> National Address of the Prime Minister of Thailand
> “THAILAND WILL WELCOME QUARANTINE-FREE VISITORS”
> Monday 11 October, 2021
> 
> HIGHLIGHTS
> 
> “During the last weeks some of Thailand’s most important tourist source countries have begun to ease their travel restrictions on their citizens…  With these developments, we must act quickly but still cautiously, and not miss the opportunity to entice some of the year-end and new year holiday season travelers during the next few months to support the many millions of people who earn a living from our tourism, travel and entertainment sectors as well as the many other related sectors.”
> 
> “I have instructed the CCSA and the Ministry of Public Health to urgently consider within this week to allow, as of 1st November, international visitors to enter Thailand without any requirement for quarantine if they are fully vaccinated and arrive by air from low-risk countries.  Visitors will need to show that they are COVID-free at their time of travel with an RT-PCR test undertaken before they leave their home country, and do a test in Thailand.  Initially, we will begin with at least 10 countries on our low-risk, no-quarantine list, including the United Kingdom, Singapore, Germany, China, and the United States of America, and enlarge that list by 1st December, and, by 1st of January, move to a very extensive list.”
> ...

----------


## harrybarracuda

I've long given up querying the numbers they pull from their arse, but...




Maybe they have a different counting system or something.

----------


## harrybarracuda

And here's the Bangkok Post version. No mention of the dreaded COE being abolished - yet.




> *PM sets Nov 1 for reopening to foreign tourists from low-risk countries*Alcohol sales, other entertainment venues to be allowed by Dec 1
> 
> PM sets Nov 1 for reopening to foreign tourists from low-risk countries

----------


## harrybarracuda

The MFA have announced a new Digital Pass to replace COE from November 1st.

Well it's more "around", "after" or "approximately" depending how long you read the press release.

Either way it's not much different.




The CCSA briefing is underway so fuck knows what they're going to come out with.

----------


## Chico

I'm waiting till next week to book my flight, as I'm sure when TAT sees that bookings haven't increased to what they hoped for, the situation will change again.

No need for all this shit they are still asking for.

----------


## harrybarracuda

So "at least ten" means five. Thai maths at its finest.




> There will be no quarantine for fully vaccinated air travellers from five countries from Nov 1, and destinations in more provinces will also be opened to foreign tourists.
> Taweesilp Visanuyothin, spokesman for the Centre for Covid-19 Situation Administration, said the CCSA resolved on Thursday to allow in fully vaccinated visitors from Britain, the United States, Germany, Singapore and China if they pass an RT-PCR test before arrival.
> Travellers from these five countries were considered as having low-risk of Covid-19 infection. They would not have to quarantine.
> https://www.bangkokpost.com/thailand/general/2197799

----------


## Buckaroo Banzai

> So "at least ten" means five. Thai maths at its finest.


I read at the other forum  that the list has been extended to 27 countries, and that list is dependant to the criteria in another international list, measuring countries based in certain covid related metrics.
I expect the list of qualifying countries will expand  by next month, as  the pace of vaccinations is accelerating around the world and more and bore countries qualify. 

"_The list is made up by analysing data and information from the last two weeks of Covid-19 stats, International Health Regulations 2005 and the GCI Global Advisory Council or Global Covid-19 Index._ "

"_Twenty seven countries satisfy these criteria:__Andorra, Australia, Bahrain, Czech Republic, Dominica, Hong Kong, Hungary, Iceland, Latvia, Lithuania, Luxembourg, Macao, Malta, Moldova, New Zealand, Norway, Poland, Qatar, San Marino, Singapore, Slovakia, Slovenia, Taiwan, Uruguay, Barbados, China and Croatia._"

----------


## harrybarracuda

> I read at the other forum  that the list has been extended to 27 countries, and that list is dependant to the criteria in another international list, measuring countries based in certain covid related metrics.
> I expect the list of qualifying countries will expand  by next month, as  the pace of vaccinations is accelerating around the world and more and bore countries qualify. 
> 
> "_The list is made up by analysing data and information from the last two weeks of Covid-19 stats, International Health Regulations 2005 and the GCI Global Advisory Council or Global Covid-19 Index._ "
> 
> "_Twenty seven countries satisfy these criteria:__Andorra, Australia, Bahrain, Czech Republic, Dominica, Hong Kong, Hungary, Iceland, Latvia, Lithuania, Luxembourg, Macao, Malta, Moldova, New Zealand, Norway, Poland, Qatar, San Marino, Singapore, Slovakia, Slovenia, Taiwan, Uruguay, Barbados, China and Croatia._"


Well what you probably read was:




> Daily News reported that nationals of up to 27 countries could be allowed to enter Thailand without having to quarantine.
> 
> ASEAN NOW has also been told that 20 countries could be on the list.


And they both got it massively wrong.

Which isn't to say the list isn't going to get revised, because that's what the government said it would do.

So we started with "at least ten" and now it's five, and sometime in the near future it will grow.

Probably by tomorrow.

 :bananaman:

----------


## Buckaroo Banzai

> So we started with "at least ten" and now it's five, and sometime in the near future it will grow.
> 
> Probably by tomorrow.


Proposals in thailand are like soup De jure in restaurants, if you don't like it, wait a day.  :Smile:

----------


## cyrille

> Proposals in thailand are like soup De jure in restaurants


Consumed by the courts?

----------


## harrybarracuda

And here's the switcheroo




> CCSA: The list of low risk countries is already known and will be publicly released around Wednesday next week. The number of countries will be greater than ten. People coming from these countries won’t need to do quarantine from 1st November

----------


## Buckaroo Banzai

> And here's the switcheroo


If it's already known, why not publish it now. Is it too hot of the oven and he is waiting for it to cool down?

----------


## harrybarracuda

> If it's already known, why not publish it now. Is it too hot of the oven and he is waiting for it to cool down?


They are probably still arguing over a few and don't want to admit it.

----------


## Buckaroo Banzai

> They are probably still arguing over a few and don't want to admit it.


That's right they don't really care about any lists and data, they just care which countries will give them the biggest bang for their buck, and the least administrative work and cost.

----------


## harrybarracuda

So they won't be doing these inbound PCR tests at the airport. I hope to fuck they aren't going to be driving samples around Bangkok for processing.




> Bangkok is set to reopen to fully vaccinated international visitors next month with "swab hubs" being set up to test tourists upon their arrival in the capital.
> 
> Bangkok governor Pol Gen Aswin Kwanmuang said that the government has laid down a policy to reopen the country on Nov 1 and precautions include testing and quarantine measures.
> 
> As for the shortening of nighttime curfew hours starting on Saturday, City Hall will wait for an official announcement of the easing of virus curbs to be published in the Royal Gazette, Pol Gen Aswin said, adding that details regarding countdown events will then be discussed.
> 
> Pol Capt Pongsakorn Kwanmuang, City Hall spokesman, said that City Hall has put in place measures to welcome back foreign visitors that are in line with the government's reopening plan.
> 
> Bangkok needs to try and prevent transmissions among residents and foreign visitors so City Hall will set up Covid-19 screening points in the capital, similar to Phuket, he said.
> ...

----------


## harrybarracuda

*CCSA operations director say detailed announcements on Thailand’s reopening plan to vaccinated foreign tourists without quarantine will come this week*

A clear and actual plan for Thailand’s reopening to welcome fully vaccinated foreigners will be discussed and finalized within 1-2 days, the director of the Center for Covid-19 Situation Administration’s (CCSA) operations center stated today, October 18th.

General Supot Malaniyom from the CCSA’s operations center revealed today to the press that the details of the plan to open the country to fully vaccinated tourists without mandatory quarantine, according to the Prime Minister’s policy, will be announced at a major CCSA meeting within 1-2 days from today, October 18th, 2021.

Additionally, details on what should be prioritized and considered in terms of how and if the plan will be able to be implemented next month will be available this week and will not be “held off until the last moment”, according to the director. This statement appeared to be directed at many people commenting on social media who had been afraid that any “official” announcements about the plan would be held off until possibly the last several days of October, like the Phuket Sandbox previously, leaving people with little time to plan potential trips in November.

“What needs to be done urgently is to accelerate the Covid-19 vaccination inoculations, as well as making sure that scheduled vaccines and alternative vaccines will be delivered to Thailand as originally set previously over the next several months to reach our vaccination goals of 70-80% depending on the area. Other related departments and government agencies have to be fully prepared for the reopening, especially the public health, tourism sectors, and the private sectors in all areas,” Supot added.

Meanwhile, Dr. Sumanee Watcharasin, director of the Office of Risk Communication and Health Behavior Development, from the Department of Disease Control, told the Associated Press that the CCSA is holding a meeting with many related Ministries and agencies this afternoon, October 18th, 2021 to prepare and draft out a clear reopening plan, considering the safety of the people of Thailand as the main priority.

According to the CCSA’s consideration, the reopening will be gradually done in certain areas, depending on the readiness of each province and factors as follows. (TPN notes these are strictly proposals and are NOT final. They are being seriously considered, but are not yet “official”)

The pandemic situation must be stable.

The capacity of public health officials and the ability to handle disease prevention, the worst-case scenario of Covid-19 transmissions, and treatment for patients must be discussed and planned. Doctors are primarily developing their plans in terms of “worst-case” scenarios overall to be adequately prepared.

All 17 “pilot” provinces in so-called “BLUE” (Business, Lesuire, Ultimate Experience) zones require 70 percent of the population to be fully vaccinated.

According to the latest announcement, the blue zoned provinces/areas are Bangkok, Samut Prakan (Suvannabhumi International Airport), Krabi, Phang Nga, Prachuap Khiri Khan (Hua Hin), Phetchaburi (Cha-am), Chonburi (Pattaya, Banglamung, Na Jom Tien, Bang Saray, Koh Sichang, Si Racha), Ranong (Koh Payam), Chiang Mai (Meung, Mae Rim, Mae Tang, Doi Tao), Loei (Chiang Kan), Buriram (Mueang), Nong Khai (Mueang District, Si Chiang Mai, Tha Bo, Sang Kom), Udon Thani (Mueang District, Na Yung, Nong Han, Prajaksilpakom, Kumphawapi, Ban Dung), Rayong (Koh Samet), and Trat (Koh Chang). This could, of course, change before the final announcement and before it is made official.

TPN media notes that it is not yet clear if tourists will only be allowed in these blue provinces or if officials are only ensuring that the top tourist areas, where the overwhelming number of visitors go, are highly vaccinated. CCSA officials stated that all in-depth questions such as this would be answered _“some time” this week_ once plans were finalized.

Additionally, the list of “low-risk” countries that would be allowed to visit would also be announced this week, according to General Supot.

TPN media will provide the final announcements when they are made, _hopefully,_ this week as stated today, which would provide adequate time for potential visitors in November to prepare.

CCSA operations director say detailed announcements on Thailand's reopening plan to vaccinated foreign tourists without quarantine will come this week - The Pattaya News

----------


## Buckaroo Banzai

Opening up the country is also a matter of national pride. It would be very embarrassing to those in power if neighboring country's   governments manage to open up their economies and Thailand's government failed to do so. 
It is my opinion that regardless of the covid metrics the Thai government will make an attempt tp open up.

----------


## harrybarracuda

> Opening up the country is also a matter of national pride. It would be very embarrassing to those in power if neighboring country's   governments manage to open up their economies and Thailand's government failed to do so. 
> It is my opinion that regardless of the covid metrics the Thai government will make an attempt tp open up.


The question is will an influx of recently tested, vaccinated tourists cause a load of clusters anywhere?

The answer is of course no, and they have ample data against which to measure it.

The major cause of outbreaks is, and will remain, Thais trafficking other Thais or foreign nationals from infected neighbours, bypassing testing and quarantine.

----------


## Buckaroo Banzai

> The question is will an influx of recently tested, vaccinated tourists cause a load of clusters anywhere?
> 
> The answer is of course no, and they have ample data against which to measure it.
> 
> The major cause of outbreaks is, and will remain, Thais trafficking other Thais or foreign nationals from infected neighbours, bypassing testing and quarantine.


I think the tourists will be more in danger from the locals than the other way around.
 Out of the total  10,000 plus infections 14-20 were from people coming in from other countries. Let's assume that all of these were tourists , then if you were to multiply tourism 10 X you will still have an insignificant increase in covid cases.

----------


## harrybarracuda

> Out of the total  10,000 plus infections 14-20 were from people coming in from other countries. Let's assume that all of these were tourists , then if you were to multiply tourism 10 X you will still have an insignificant increase in covid cases.


Why would you assume they're tourists?

----------


## Buckaroo Banzai

> Why would you assume they're tourists?


It is reported that there were cases of foreigners arriving at the sandbox that were infected. I am sure some of the  numbers  in the daily covid reports might also include  workers coming over the border. But for the purpose of argument I assumed that all of them were foreigners coming in under the existing sandbox program. Even then the numbers would be insignificant in the scheme of things.   
Anyway, the point is not what the foreigners were, but that their infected numbers are insignificant.

----------


## harrybarracuda

> It is reported that there were cases of foreigners arriving at the sandbox that were infected. I am sure some of the  numbers  in the daily covid reports might also include  workers coming over the border. But for the purpose of argument I assumed that all of them were foreigners coming in under the existing sandbox program. Even then the numbers would be insignificant in the scheme of things.   
> Anyway, the point is not what the foreigners were, but that their infected numbers are insignificant.


I've seen 2: An Emirati family (Shitopharm) and a Brit (provenance unknown)

They were both detected on arrival and never left quarantine.

You can't just make shit up "for the purpose of argument".

Cases arriving from overseas could be Thais or foreigners. They are most likely going into ASQ.

And if they are in quarantine, they are not entering the population infected.

The other Sandboxers who were found to be infected got it well after arrival which means they most likely caught it from Phuket residents.

----------


## Buckaroo Banzai

> I've seen 2: An Emirati family (Shitopharm) and a Brit (provenance unknown)
> 
> They were both detected on arrival and never left quarantine.
> 
> You can't just make shit up "for the purpose of argument".
> 
> Cases arriving from overseas could be Thais or foreigners. They are most likely going into ASQ.
> 
> And if they are in quarantine, they are not entering the population infected.
> ...


are you drinking? or do you just like to argue?

----------


## harrybarracuda

> are you drinking? or do you just like to argue?


Are you fucking joking?




> But for the purpose of argument I assumed that all of them were foreigners coming in under the existing sandbox program.

----------


## harrybarracuda

*Bangkok prepares testing protocols as reopening looms*

With the Nov 1 reopening looming, Bangkok is preparing protocols for testing tourists outside the airport, at hotels or 'swab hubs' to avoid congestion on arrival.

Thapanee Kiatphaibool, Tourism Authority of Thailand (TAT) deputy governor for domestic marketing, said swab tests for travellers will be conducted outside the airport to disperse the flow of tourists with travellers transferred via hotel limousines to SHA Plus hotels which have partner hospitals or swab hubs.

Swab hubs, organised by the Thai Hotels Association (THA), will be established as a centres for small hotels which could be places like hospitals or alternative quarantine facilities.

While waiting for the result, all arrivals are required to stay in their hotel room during the first night.

Ms Thapanee said over 300 hotels are waiting for SHA Plus approval which should be ready by the end of this week.

The TAT will help trial the standard operating procedures at Suvarnabhumi airport on Oct 25.

"Bangkok's reopening will proceed as scheduled on Nov 1, so all related parties have to tie up any loose ends before the reopening," Ms Thapanee said.

As of Oct 18, Bangkok's vaccination rate was 68.74% or 7.9 million people were fully vaccinated, according to the Public Health Ministry's vaccine dashboard.

The TAT already launched a marketing strategy to attract tourists, particularly businessmen, long stay and wellness markets.

She said there is tourism demand and international flights for next month as Bangkok is the gateway to the country.

Marisa Sukosol Nunbhakdi, THA president, said RT-PCR tests should be controlled to the same standard with less expensive prices to attract more tourists.

She said hoteliers started to see forward bookings in December, mostly from markets that don't have to undergo quarantine on their return.

Around 60-70% of 940 hotels in Bangkok are reopened, compared to only 50% during the peak of the recent wave, mainly attributed to the country's reopening and the resumption of domestic Mice (meetings, incentives, conventions and exhibitions) events.

According to the Thailand Convention and Exhibition Bureau more than 1,000 Mice groups, generating 250 million baht, are scheduled for October-December.

Mrs Marisa said the occupancy rate for Bangkok hotels is estimated to increase from 20% this month to 30% in November.

Bangkok prepares testing protocols as reopening looms

----------


## Buckaroo Banzai

> Are you fucking joking?


I am but without the "fuking " part.
Again the point is not what type pf foreigners they were that brought in infections from the outside, but that they were so few,in relation to the overall covid statistics. And that if the influx of more , even if 10x will still be insignificant in the overall scheme of things.  
But if you want to argue the price of tea in China, I like green tea and I don't care how  much it costs.  :Smile:

----------


## harrybarracuda

> I am but without the "fuking " part.
> Again the point is not what type pf foreigners they were that brought in infections from the outside, but that they were so few,in relation to the overall covid statistics. And that if the influx of more , even if 10x will still be insignificant in the overall scheme of things.  
> But if you want to argue the price of tea in China, I like green tea and I don't care how  much it costs.


I'm not arguing anything.

I'm simply stating facts.

Unless you know of any arriving 'Sandboxers' who were infected other than the two cases I reported, it's safe to assume that the rest got infected from the local population.

It's not "10x" and it's not even '14-20'.

----------


## harrybarracuda

Vaccine passports for Thais/Thai residents (not much use unless you've had a decent vaccine).

----------


## harrybarracuda

Well today's PR briefing was a bit fat nothingburger, other than "If you get a COE now, it will work even if it's for after Nov 1st".

No mention of quarantine, countries or anything.

----------


## harrybarracuda

We are making progress. First, the list of countries whose vaccinated citizens can test on arrival, wait a day and continue on their holidays:

No doubt Bonanza Boy will be happy to see Greece on there.

----------


## harrybarracuda

Secondly, the big meeting is tomorrow:




> *Prime Minister Prayut Chan-OCha, as the director of the Center for Covid-19 Situation Administration (CCSA) Committee, is preparing to consider full details of the country reopening plan as proposed by the CCSA sub-panel committee by tomorrow, October 22nd.*
> 
> According to local media, the details will include the full list of at least 10 low-risk countries that would be allowed to visit the country without mandatory quarantine. Previously, the government only mentioned five countries, namely the United Kingdom, the United States, Singapore, Germany, and China.
> The Prime Minister will also consider screening and preventive procedures of incoming tourists. Dr. Sumanee Watcharasin, a health official from the Department of Disease Control, previously stated to the press that the current proposals, not yet finalized, for incoming Thai and foreign nationals will be three groups as follows:
> 
> Vaccinated travelers from all countries apart from the low-risk countries must enter mandatory quarantine/Sandbox areas as provided by the Thai government.Travelers who are not fully vaccinated must enter mandatory quarantine as provided by the Thai government.Travelers from low-risk countries as listed by the government who wish to travel in 17 pilot provinces, also called Blue-zone provinces, must:
> receive two doses of vaccinationpresent negative result of RT-PCR Covid-19 test which must be tested no less than 72 hours before traveling.agree to have a Covid-19 test by the Thai medical personnel upon arrival. They will be allowed to travel to the designated areas only when the result is negative.apply for least $50,000 in health insurance beforehandpresent a receipt or booking information of accommodations
> _TPN media must stress that none of this is yet finalized or official and are proposals._ The PM is set to review these proposals tomorrow, October 22nd, at which point more concrete information may be available.
> According to the latest announcement, the blue zoned provinces/areas are Bangkok, Samut Prakan (Suvannabhumi International Airport), Krabi, Phang Nga, Prachuap Khiri Khan (Hua Hin), Phetchaburi (Cha-am), Chonburi (Pattaya, Banglamung, Na Jom Tien, Bang Saray, Koh Sichang, Si Racha), Ranong (Koh Payam), Chiang Mai (Meung, Mae Rim, Mae Tang, Doi Tao), Loei (Chiang Kan), Buriram (Mueang), Nong Khai (Mueang District, Si Chiang Mai, Tha Bo, Sang Kom), Udon Thani (Mueang District, Na Yung, Nong Han, Prajaksilpakom, Kumphawapi, Ban Dung), Rayong (Koh Samet), and Trat (Koh Chang). This could, of course, change before the final announcement and before it is made official.
> ...

----------


## Norton

> This will, of course, change before the final announcement and before it is made official.


FIFY.

----------


## harrybarracuda



----------


## harrybarracuda

They have a new name for spending 10 days stuck in a hotel room: 

*Drum roll*..............



"Happy Quarantine"

 :rofl:

----------


## harrybarracuda

So it seems SHA hotels will perform the arrival PCR test on site and the cost is included in the booking.

Or at least mine is.

----------


## harrybarracuda

And they've changed the ThailandPass URL.

ประกาศ / Announcement

----------


## malmomike77

Did they spot a typo or did someone want more boxes  :Smile:

----------


## harrybarracuda

> Did they spot a typo or did someone want more boxes


I'm guessing the MFA won a pissing match.

----------


## harrybarracuda

Already 87 AQ hotels available for your one-night booking; rate include transfer and test.

All 156 AQ / ASQ Hotels in Bangkok, Thailand

----------


## Chico

Thailand Pass ain't even opening up until after the 1st :Smile: 

Info on the COE link is out of Date, and still asking for 100K insurance.

Just going to bite the bullet and see what happens. London embassy are hopeless.

Thailand Pass

----------


## Humbert

I applied for COE a couple weeks ago, got conditional approval last week but now COE's are a thing of the past and I have to now apply for a Thailand Pass when that gets up and running. Since I'm coming from the US I do not have to be quarantined for 15 days but have to spend one night in a hotel where a Covid PCR test will be given. If I am Covid free I can leave the next day for home. The one night hotel stays are quite expensive. One night at the Solitaire Sukhumvit Soi 11 costs 5,900 baht which is inclusive of transport from the airport, meals and the usual room amenities.

----------


## Humbert

> Thailand Pass ain't even opening up until after the 1st
> 
> Info on the COE link is out of Date, and still asking for 100K insurance.
> 
> Just going to bite the bullet and see what happens. London embassy are hopeless.
> 
> Thailand Pass


I think they changed it to 50,000 baht.

----------


## malmomike77

> which is inclusive of transport from the airport, meals and the usual room amenities.


and the PCR test

----------


## harrybarracuda

> I applied for COE a couple weeks ago, got conditional approval last week but now COE's are a thing of the past and I have to now apply for a Thailand Pass when that gets up and running. Since I'm coming from the US I do not have to be quarantined for 15 days but have to spend one night in a hotel where a Covid PCR test will be given. If I am Covid free I can leave the next day for home. The one night hotel stays are quite expensive. One night at the Solitaire Sukhumvit Soi 11 costs 5,900 baht which is inclusive of transport from the airport, meals and the usual room amenities.


Half of that is your PCR test as well by the sounds.

----------


## harrybarracuda

> I think they changed it to 50,000 baht.


$50,000 coverage. But it's health insurance. I still took the $100k, it's Bt2800 for 30 days. And mine covers you if you get quarantined while asymptomatic.

Not all of them do.

----------


## Humbert

Same here

----------


## Chico

What a total fuck up

thaievisa website

been on phone trying to ring thai embassy london for an hour.

applying for a tourist visa

and that want this, so they want to know your travel details first? before even been accepted
2 . Photograph *taken within the last six months. If the photograph does not reflect your current appearance you may be refused to enter the Kingdom of Thailand 

IMG20211025124137.jpg






3 . Declaration 

Download declaration


Drag and drop file or browse from computer












4 . Residence permit in a country in which visa application is submitted (In case that applicant is not a national of the country in which visa application is submitted.) 


Drag and drop file or browse from computer












5 . Financial evidence, e.g. bank statements, proof of earnings, sponsorship letter (current balance not less than 200,000 THB for the past 6 months) 


Drag and drop file or browse from computer












6 . Proof of accommodation in Thailand, e.g. Accommodation bookings, invitation letters from family/friends in Thailand (of the first visit) 


Drag and drop file or browse from computer












7 . Travel booking confirmation (of the first visit) 


Drag and drop file or browse from computer












8 . Applicant is required to upload his/her passport pages which contain all travel records for the past 12 months (1 year) since the last international trip. 


Drag and drop file or browse from computer












9 . Applicant must apply for e-Visa via specific Embassy/Consulate conforming with his/her consular jurisdiction and residency. Applicant is required to upload document that can verify his/her current residency. 


Drag and drop file or browse from computer












10 . Please upload your picture holding the photo and information page of the passport. 


Drag and drop file or browse from computer

















BackSaveDone


[COLOR=rgba(0, 0, 0, 0.65)]*MINISTRY OF FOREIGN AFFAIRS*

443 Sri Ayudhya Road,Bangkok 10400 Thailand
(+66) 220-35000



*ORGANIZATION*


Ministry of Foreign Affairs of Thailand







[/COLOR]

----------


## malmomike77

^ calm down. I am not seeing that on the Thai Embassy (London) site, they haven't updated it yet.

----------


## harrybarracuda

Pretty pointless trying to post it as text. Try a screenshot next time.

What visa are you going for? And from where? And are you a citizen or just a resident?

----------


## Chico

This has been updated today on Thaievisa website

they must be getting bombarded with enquiries as i have been on hold now for 1.2 hours

ferking joke

going on a 30 day TR visa and the want to see documents for bank for 6 months, well done Thailand you are totally ferking yourselves

Brit citizen

----------


## malmomike77

^ If you are applying via the London Embassy and that ain't on it........................  :Sad:

----------


## Humbert

I found out today that the village headman where my home is in Surin province has taken it upon himself to force me into home quarantine for 14 days upon my arrival. It seems the village residents believe that westerners have brought Covid to Thailand and they don't want to take any chances. I am also told that if I try to violate this quarantine it will bring tremendous scorn upon my family in the village. 

The sooner I can wrap up my loose ends in this place and get back to Atlanta the better.

----------


## Chico

thai embassy is this on both Tourist and O visa

A077E561-4D7E-4C07-B244-10BA9599FA40

----------


## Chico

I've heard similar stories

----------


## harrybarracuda

Today's PR Department updates courtesy of Richard Barrow:




> Regulations on Entering Thailand from 1 November 2021
> 
> - The “Thailand Pass” system will be adopted to replace the Certificate of Entry (COE) issuance process. As the system aims to facilitate entry into Thailand, the process for filling information and uploading travelers’ documents will be shortened. The system is expected to be launched on 1 November 2021.
> 
> - At the present, travelers may still register for COEs before the new “Thailand Pass” system operates on 1 November. For those COEs that have already been issued, it remains valid after 1 November.
> 
> - For travelers aged under 12 years old who are not fully vaccinated, they are eligible to enter Thailand under the Exemption of Quarantine, and undergo the similar measures to their accompanying persons.
> 
> - The negative RT-PCR test result issued within 72 hours before traveling is required before entering the country and travelers must also undergo a RT-PCR test on their arrival date and wait for the result at a SHA Plus hotel or Alternative Quarantine (AQ) hotel for 1 night or until they receive confirmation of a negative result.
> ...

----------


## harrybarracuda

> It seems the village residents believe that westerners have brought Covid to Thailand and they don't want to take any chances.


So who's got pople posting this shit on social meeja to divert from the fact they keep getting caught trying to smuggle infected cheap labour in from neighbouring countries then I wonder?

----------


## harrybarracuda

> This has been updated today on Thaievisa website
> 
> they must be getting bombarded with enquiries as i have been on hold now for 1.2 hours
> 
> ferking joke
> 
> going on a 30 day TR visa and the want to see documents for bank for 6 months, well done Thailand you are totally ferking yourselves
> 
> Brit citizen


Why the visa when there is 30 day visa exempt? Are you looking at converting to long stay?

----------


## malmomike77

> The reopening/no quarantine scheme is different and separate from the sandbox scheme. One news agency reported that those in the listed countries/territories can go quarantine free only in the 17 provinces, which is misleading. Again, no quarantine and being on the list means access to the whole country.


This was the bit i was struggling with, it didn't make sense.

----------


## Chico

Well after 2 hours of waiting i hang up, and ring back and get told there are 59 callers waiting in front of me. :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## Chico

One of the questions I've been waiting to ask them.




> The reopening/no quarantine scheme is different and separate from the sandbox scheme. One news agency reported that those in the listed countries/territories can go quarantine free only in the 17 provinces, which is misleading. Again, no quarantine and being on the list means access to the whole country.

----------


## malmomike77

^ you are making me tense

----------


## Chico

I feel tense myself..... :Smile:

----------


## Humbert

Posted today on the Royal Thai Embassy website in Washington DC


*announce*

As of November 1, 2021, the system will close requests for a Certificate of Entry (COE) for new registrants. The petitioner can register for an electronic travel certificate (Thailand Pass QR code) via the website. tp.consular.go.th Which will open for registration on November 1, 2021 from 9:00 AM onwards.

However, the system still allows approved travelers to register. (pre-approve) and then can submit documents and proceed to obtain COE from the embassy and the Consulate General to be completed by November 7, 2021

For those who have received the COE and will travel to Thailand From November 1, 2021, you can use the original COE to enter Thailand. The COE, which states the new entry conditions, can be downloaded via the website. coethailand.mfa.go.th or the link to download the document in the email informing the result of your COE approval

*Announcement*

From 1 November 2021, the Certificate of Entry (COE) registration website will be closed for new registration. The applicant can apply for Thailand new electronic entry document (Thailand Pass QR code) at tp.consular.go.th which will be open for registration from 1 November 2021 at 09.00 hrs. onwards.

The website will allow traveler whose application has been pre-approved to continue their application process to obtain COE from the Royal Thai Embassy or the Royal Thai Consulate-General until 7 November 2021.

For travelers who have been issued COE and will arrive in Thailand from 1 November 2021 onwards, the COE is valid for entering Thailand. The travelers can update the COE format which will mention the condition of stay complying with new entry regulations by downloading the revised COE document at this registration website ( coethailand.mfa.go.th ) or the link from your COE approval notification email.

----------


## Chico

Well i bit the bullet and processed my application, after ringing them this morning spot on 9am when embassy opened, they had 78 callers before me. :smiley laughing: ring up Hull and they are constantly engaged.

supposed to be making process easier, hmm we'll see totally irrelevant questions on the form, must have many minds boggled.

----------


## Buckaroo Banzai

> Well i bit the bullet and processed my application, after ringing them this morning spot on 9am when embassy opened, they had 78 callers before me.ring up Hull and they are constantly engaged.
> 
> supposed to be making process easier, hmm we'll see totally irrelevant questions on the form, must have many minds boggled.


Unless you need to come now, Give it a couple of week, let them iron out the bugs, and get used to the new system.

----------


## Chico

> Unless you need to come now, Give it a couple of week, let them iron out the bugs, and get used to the new system.


Already booked flight and insurance, and place to stay. though now asking for ID of Thai nationals for a TR visa(unbelievable)

luckily enough my flight can be changed if anything happens.

time to wait and see what happens.

Has had me well stressed out. :Smile:

----------


## harrybarracuda

There was actually an update to the site today.

ประกาศ / Announcement

----------


## Chico

wait until the Thailand pass gets rolled out. :smiley laughing: 

There emails are coming back saying we may take 3-5 days to respond, god help anyone that has to get back in an emergency.

Luckily enough once there, I'm staying :Smile:

----------


## Buckaroo Banzai

> Already booked flight and insurance, and place to stay. though now asking for ID of Thai nationals for a TR visa(unbelievable)
> 
> luckily enough my flight can be changed if anything happens.
> 
> time to wait and see what happens.
> 
> Has had me well stressed out.


I know exactly how you feel. 
We went through the same process last spring when they reduced the quarantine from 14 to 7 , we booked a flight for May 6th and a few days before flying they changed it back to 14 days quarantine  again if arriving after the 6th 
We would have arrived six hours after the delaine LOL 
So we changed our flight and got in just under the deadline , but it was stressful. 
So given the uncertain covid  circumstances it is good to have a flexible flight plans.

----------


## Norton

> Luckily enough once there, I'm staying


Wise move mate. Contrary to the nonsense headlines claiming Thailand is open for business 1 Nov, it clearly is not. The only real change is the length of quarantine.

A practical opening will be when you can come on visa on arrival, with a jab cert and negative test. Until then don't expect tourists to go through this convoluted bs process.

With luck 4th quarter 2022.

----------


## malmomike77

> There was actually an update to the site today.
> 
> ประกาศ / Announcement



Yep Humbert posted it earlier. Just wait until after the 1st and once they have ironed out some wrinkles and provided it doesn't change all will be well ....chico  :Smile:

----------


## Humbert

> Wise move mate. Contrary to the nonsense headlines claiming Thailand is open for business 1 Nov, it clearly is not. The only real change is the length of quarantine.


The only good thing so far was the price of the round trip ticket from Atlanta on Qatar going thru Doha to Bangkok. Best price deal I've had in years.

----------


## Chico

> Yep Humbert posted it earlier. Just wait until after the 1st and once they have ironed out some wrinkles and provided it doesn't change all will be well ....chico


 If they say, open they should be. :Smile: 

You no doubt have no immediate plans for travel :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## cyrille

I for one have fkin done my dash.  :Very Happy:

----------


## malmomike77

> You no doubt have no immediate plans for travel


Correct, i'll leave it to early adopters like yourself, in marketing parlance  :Smile:

----------


## harrybarracuda

> Wise move mate. Contrary to the nonsense headlines claiming Thailand is open for business 1 Nov, it clearly is not. The only real change is the length of quarantine.
> 
> A practical opening will be when you can come on visa on arrival, with a jab cert and negative test. Until then don't expect tourists to go through this convoluted bs process.
> 
> With luck 4th quarter 2022.


It's not visa on arrival. It's Visa exemption.

----------


## harrybarracuda

> Yep Humbert posted it earlier. Just wait until after the 1st and once they have ironed out some wrinkles and provided it doesn't change all will be well ....chico


People who've already got COE's for after Nov 1st have been able to update theirs which now show they need the one day AQ booking. They can now get refunds for their ASQ.

Of course I also read of some bunch of cuntos in Phuket that said they can't refund the SHA booking because "their system doesn't support it".

 :rofl:

----------


## harrybarracuda

> The only good thing so far was the price of the round trip ticket from Atlanta on Qatar going thru Doha to Bangkok. Best price deal I've had in years.


I've got a ton of unused miles on Qatar which I think I'll use for a trip back to the motherland next year.

----------


## Norton

> It's not visa on arrival. It's Visa exemption.


Could be or not.  :Wink: 
>> Visa Exemption and Visa on Arrival

----------


## harrybarracuda

> Could be or not. 
> >> Visa Exemption and Visa on Arrival

----------


## aging one

>> Visa Exemption and Visa on Arrival


*For a visit of up to 30 days**
(**Previous permitted period of stay was 30 days; the extension to 45 days will be in effect until 30 September 2021)
*Passport holders from the following countries/territory are not required to obtain a visa when entering Thailand for tourism purposes and will be permitted to stay in the Kingdom for a period *not exceeding 30 days on each visit:*
*Tourist Visa Exemption Scheme*_ Andora, Australia, Austria, Bahrain, Belgium, Brazil, Brunei Darussalam, Canada, Czech Republic, Denmark, Estonia, Finland, France, Germany, Greece, Hong Kong, Hungary, Iceland, Indonesia, Ireland, Israel, Italy, Japan, Korea, Kuwait, Latvia, Liechtenstein. Lithuania, Luxembourg, Malaysia, Maldives, Mauritius, Monaco, Netherlands, New Zealand, Norway, Oman, Peru, Philippines, Poland, Portugal, Qatar, San Marino, Singapore, Slovakia, Slovenia, Spain, South Africa, Sweden, Switzerland, Ukraine, Sweden, UAE, UK, USA, Vietnam_
*Bilateral Agree**ment arrangement*_ Lao, Macau, Mongolia, Russia_

----------


## harrybarracuda

> >> Visa Exemption and Visa on Arrival
> 
> 
> *For a visit of up to 30 days**
> (**Previous permitted period of stay was 30 days; the extension to 45 days will be in effect until 30 September 2021)
> *
> 
> Passport holders from the following countries/territory are not required to obtain a visa when entering Thailand for tourism purposes and will be permitted to stay in the Kingdom for a period *not exceeding 30 days on each visit:*
> *Tourist Visa Exemption Scheme*_ Andora, Australia, Austria, Bahrain, Belgium, Brazil, Brunei Darussalam, Canada, Czech Republic, Denmark, Estonia, Finland, France, Germany, Greece, Hong Kong, Hungary, Iceland, Indonesia, Ireland, Israel, Italy, Japan, Korea, Kuwait, Latvia, Liechtenstein. Lithuania, Luxembourg, Malaysia, Maldives, Mauritius, Monaco, Netherlands, New Zealand, Norway, Oman, Peru, Philippines, Poland, Portugal, Qatar, San Marino, Singapore, Slovakia, Slovenia, Spain, South Africa, Sweden, Switzerland, Ukraine, Sweden, UAE, UK, USA, Vietnam_
> *Bilateral Agree**ment arrangement*_ Lao, Macau, Mongolia, Russia_


Seems a bit silly when people are still doing 7 or 10 day ASQ. Why don't they just stamp 30+Quarantine.

Too mathematically complex I suppose.

----------


## Chico

> wait until the Thailand pass gets rolled out.
> 
> There emails are coming back saying we may take 3-5 days to respond, god help anyone that has to get back in an emergency.
> 
> Luckily enough once there, I'm staying


Well the 3-5 day wait is now 5-7 day wait.

3 days I've tried to ring them fuk this I'm cancelling and waiting, lets just hope the Thailand pass ain't as stupid as what they are up to presently, now comes from my Covid vaccination isn't compatible with its system. Same NHS certificate every fucker gets. :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## Chico

It beggars belief to watch this unfold, the damage this is going to do to Tourism. I'm cancelling I was silly to  make the application.I'll wait now until 1st November ,and cancel flight etc.

But once in I ain't leaving until this pesky pandemic has settled down.




> Wise move mate. Contrary to the nonsense headlines claiming Thailand is open for business 1 Nov, it clearly is not. The only real change is the length of quarantine.
> 
> A practical opening will be when you can come on visa on arrival, with a jab cert and negative test. Until then don't expect tourists to go through this convoluted bs process.
> 
> With luck 4th quarter 2022.

----------


## Humbert

> Well the 3-5 day wait is now 5-7 day wait.
> 
> 3 days I've tried to ring them fuk this I'm cancelling and waiting, lets just hope the Thailand pass ain't as stupid as what they are up to presently, now comes from my Covid vaccination isn't compatible with its system. Same NHS certificate every fucker gets


In the US they are quite good at responding by text. They are too busy to take phone calls now. I was told that they are extremely busy trying to get COE's out to people traveling in the next week. They told me that I could re-apply for a Thailand Pass on November 1st or wait for them to act on my COE approval. I don't travel until November 17th so I have time.

----------


## harrybarracuda

> In the US they are quite good at responding by text. They are too busy to take phone calls now. I was told that they are extremely busy trying to get COE's out to people traveling in the next week. They told me that I could re-apply for a Thailand Pass on November 1st or wait for them to act on my COE approval. I don't travel until November 17th so I have time.


They have been rejecting COE's to people arriving from the 8th Nov onwards and telling them to apply through tp.consular.go.th when it opens on Friday.

And telling them they can apply for a COE as a backup!

 :rofl:

----------


## Humbert

> They have been rejecting COE's to people arriving from the 8th Nov onwards and telling them to apply through tp.consular.go.th when it opens on Friday.
> 
> And telling them they can apply for a COE as a backup!


Yes, I received that notification this afternoon. Have to apply for a Thailand Pass starting on November 1st for flights arriving after November 7th.

----------


## Mendip

I'll be travelling back to Thailand late November/early December so am interested in this topic.

One condition for the Thailand Pass:

'Note: Must reside in the eligible countries for at least 21 consecutive days'

Does anyone have any idea if/how the Thai authorities can determine this? 

I'm hoping to get my second Pfizer jab in the UK, wait 14 days and then fly out.

----------


## Buckaroo Banzai

> But once in I ain't leaving until this pesky pandemic has settled down.


That might be a good idea. IMO there is a very good chance of the opening  or new variants causing covid  flair ups  and the opening being reversed while you are out having to go through quarantine and all the other nonsense. 
Having said that. let me also say that since we came back early last May. I am bored out of my scull here in Thailand. I hope the relaxation will relives  some of that. but said relaxation requires vaccination certificates for  domestic travel that I dont know how to get since my vaccinations were done outside the country.
Anyway, come on over , miserly loves company  :Smile:

----------


## S Landreth

> Having said that. let me also say that since we came back early last May. I am bored out of my scull here in Thailand. I hope the relaxation will relives  some of that. but said relaxation requires vaccination certificates for  domestic travel that I dont know how to get since my vaccinations were done outside the country.


You’ve been vaccinated. I’ve been vaccinated in the states just as you have.

Get up!  Travel within Thailand. The Andaman Sea is beautiful this time of year.

Thailand's Similan Islands reopen with limited tourist numbers allowed

We have 3 different trips planned. Give back. The Thai tourist industry needs the help. Just travel safely and enjoy yourself.

----------


## harrybarracuda

> Does anyone have any idea if/how the Thai authorities can determine this?


Passport stamps unless they have access to the UK immigration database?

----------


## OhOh

> 'Note: Must reside in the eligible countries for at least 21 consecutive days'


Is that the previous 21 days, or in a full previous year? Is it just a yes/no box to tick?

What proof do they require when applying for the Thailand Pass?




> I'm hoping to get my second Pfizer jab in the UK


How long from arriving to 2nd jab?

Do UK airport check-ins, immigration, have access to your travel history when they scan your passport? 

An experience of entering at a California airport led me to believe some may have a travel history dossier on all passengers, which for some may be quite long. :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## Buckaroo Banzai

> You’ve been vaccinated. I’ve been vaccinated in the states just as you have.
> 
> Get up!  Travel within Thailand. The Andaman Sea is beautiful this time of year.
> 
> Thailand's Similan Islands reopen with limited tourist numbers allowed
> 
> We have 3 different trips planned. Give back. The Thai tourist industry needs the help. Just travel safely and enjoy yourself.


Thank you for that, I agree we are planning some trips.
But how about of proof of vaccine is required? Would domestic airlines accept my US certificate? do hotels in those areas require a vaccine certificate and ,again will they accept our US certificates.
Any suggestions where to go. I was thinking Kho Chang I have never been there, and I think we can drive and take the ferry there. I think I remember a thread of someone who went there in this forum, I'll see if I can find it.

----------


## Mendip

^^^ Harry, that's exactly what I was wondering... but I can't really see that the Thais would have access to the UK immigration database. Would any country allow another country access to an immigration database?

If it's purely on passport stamps I can get stamped out of Turkey using a different passport, then as far as the Thais will be concerned my last passport stamp would be leaving Norway at the end of August.


^^ OhOh, that's precisely what I'm wondering. I would think they only have access to any travel history stored on their own database, ie in/out of Thailand and maybe the associated itineraries.

The 21 days is 21 consecutive days before leaving an 'approved' country. I plan to get my second Covid jab the first day after arriving in the UK, so should be clear to leave 14 days after that.

----------


## malmomike77

> If it's purely on passport stamps I can get stamped out of Turkey using a different passport, then as far as the Thais will be concerned my last passport stamp would be leaving Norway at the end of August.


Sounds like the plan or stay 3 weeks in the UK

Ref the jabs, in the UK they have the NHS pass which records your COVID vaccine record and you can down load it for Thai Pass as a PDF. Its easy so if i was you i'd try to get your NHS record updated with your Norway shot if you can and then it'll all be available on the NHS App

----------


## S Landreth

> Thank you for that, I agree we are planning some trips.
> But how about of proof of vaccine is required? Would domestic airlines accept my US certificate? do hotels in those areas require a vaccine certificate and ,again will they accept our US certificates.
> Any suggestions where to go. I was thinking Kho Chang I have never been there, and I think we can drive and take the ferry there. I think I remember a thread of someone who went there in this forum, I'll see if I can find it.


Yes, yes, yes, yes, yes.  :Smile:  The hotel/resorts might want to see a copy when you book.

From another place……




> Questioning the first hotel about the requirements needed in the form of Covid vaccine proof. They requested a copy of our US CDC card with evidence of both injections.


We started booking almost a month ago. All three accommodations have been paid for. Every one of the resorts/hotels were giving unbelievable deals. Free dinners, extra night/s stay, reduced price per evening.

Hurry,………..there might be some good deals still available, if you book now. You don’t have to go next week,………just book for a future date.

About Kho Chang. It’s just OK. It was much better years and years ago. The truth,..if I had a yacht large enough I would never step foot on the island again. We were there for a diving trip.

Where we stayed about 2 years ago. Santhiya Tree Koh Chang Resort: Koh Chang | Santhiya Resorts & Spas

It was a nice place

----------


## harrybarracuda

The 46 becomes 63....

----------


## Chico

^No doubt come Monday.

Visa on arrival :smiley laughing:

----------


## harrybarracuda

The important thing is Taiwan is on it and Russia isn't.

Oops, nearly forgot.

*Warning: Be cautious if you are a fragile pink*

----------


## harrybarracuda

Despite the naysayers, it's up and running as promised.

Thailand Pass Registration System (for air travel only)

Added: Couple of niggles apparently, some API errors and problems uploading PDFs, so use JPGs.

----------


## Chico

Yep can't upload certain things another fuck up

----------


## malmomike77

won't accept PDFs only Jpegs

----------


## harrybarracuda

> won't accept PDFs only Jpegs



Yeah, that's sort of why I said "problems uploading PDFs, so use JPGs.".

 :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## malmomike77

I get that Hazza, but why would anyone try when the upload box shows the formats supported and PDF is not one of them, its not a problem uploading PDFs is it  :Smile:

----------


## Buckaroo Banzai

In the past with the COE proces if there was a flight cancelation or other change, you could amend your COEm it usually took 24 hrs or less to do,  
If it takes 7 days for the application to be approved  and if you had a change of plan , and your flight was changed to the next day or two , let's say. 
How can you get a new Thai Pass if it takes 7 days to do another one?

----------


## malmomike77

Detail BB, details  :Smile: 

Erm, they have to get the site working first coz it keeps erroring. Best leave it a few days  :Smile:

----------


## Chico

Incredible

----------


## harrybarracuda

> I get that Hazza, but why would anyone try when the upload box shows the formats supported and PDF is not one of them, its not a problem uploading PDFs is it


The problem being that many of the documents issued in Thailand are in PDF format; hotel bookings, PSAS, etc.

The MFA are getting their ears bent over this and it may well change.

----------


## harrybarracuda

> In the past with the COE proces if there was a flight cancelation or other change, you could amend your COEm it usually took 24 hrs or less to do,  
> If it takes 7 days for the application to be approved  and if you had a change of plan , and your flight was changed to the next day or two , let's say. 
> How can you get a new Thai Pass if it takes 7 days to do another one?


Did you read the notes on your COE?

----------


## Chico

> The problem being that many of the documents issued in Thailand are in PDF format; hotel bookings, PSAS, etc.
> 
> The MFA are getting their ears bent over this and it may well change.


They need to go back to visa on arrival and show your docs at airport this is totally fucked,looking around the web many are having the same issues

well done MFA for fucking up again.

----------


## malmomike77

^ give them a chance its only been live a few hours. The PDF thing is a fuk up imo.

----------


## Buckaroo Banzai

> Did you read the notes on your COE?


Yea but you still have to get an amended COE to reflect your new flight plans. 

If you remember , we were to arrive here May 6th , then they changed the quarantine requirements from 7 days  back to 14 if you arrived the 6th or later, as it was our flight was 6 hours over the deadline .
So we canceled our flight and we got a flight with a different airline to get here the 4th, and we applied for a revised COE that we got in less than 24 hrs.

In reading the FAQ that were published they said:
" 6. Can I change my travel date once I have registered and received my QR code?- No. If you would like to change your travel date / registration details, you will need to
re-register on the Thailand Pass system."
Thailand Pass FAQs - กรมการกงสุล กระทรวงการต่างประเทศ 

So if I want to change my travel plans by a couple of days,by choice or not,  but to do that I have to re-register, and registration takes 7 days I am screwed.

----------


## Chico

> ^ give them a chance its only been live a few hours. The PDF thing is a fuk up imo.


Give them a chance how long have they known they where opening for?

----------


## Buckaroo Banzai

> They need to go back to visa on arrival and show your docs at airport this is totally fucked,looking around the web many are having the same issues
> 
> well done MFA for fucking up again.


I agree, 
If we who have been stewing in all of these for months and years are confused can you imagine the casual tourist. 
COEs, no COEs , Thai Pass, insurance, 50k or is it 100k  and where to find what ever the new acronym  for the hotels is now
who would do all that to come for vacation to a place where you cant even have a drink and no entertainment venues. etc. 

What would be their new travel slogan? 
"_Come for the paperwork stay for aggravation_ "

----------


## Chico

> I agree, 
> If we who have been stewing in all of these for months and years are confused can you imagine the casual tourist. 
> COEs, no COEs , Thai Pass, insurance, 50k or is it 100k  and where to find what ever the new acronym  for the hotels is now
> who would do all that to come for vacation to a place where you cant even have a drink and no entertainment venues. etc. 
> 
> What would be their new travel slogan? 
> "_Come for the paperwork stay for aggravation_ "


So basically you need to book certain things before you arrive and get the pass,so people who have bought have no idea if they can travel but have to purchase what they require.

----------


## cyrille

> So basically you need to book certain things before you arrive and get the pass,so people who have bought have no idea if they can travel but have to purchase what they require.


Yes, thanks for clearing that up, Chico.

 :smiley laughing:

----------


## malmomike77

> Yes, thanks for clearing that up, Chico.


I can feel the stress radiating off him  :Smile:

----------


## harrybarracuda

> They need to go back to visa on arrival and show your docs at airport this is totally fucked,looking around the web many are having the same issues
> 
> well done MFA for fucking up again.


And Many are reporting that they had no problems at all.

They will sort it out, just add a couple more servers or something.

----------


## harrybarracuda

> Yea but you still have to get an amended COE to reflect your new flight plans.


Only if YOU changed them.

----------


## harrybarracuda

> Give them a chance how long have they known they where opening for?


About 22 days.

----------


## harrybarracuda

> So basically you need to book certain things before you arrive and get the pass,so people who have bought have no idea if they can travel but have to purchase what they require.


It's good, it keeps the thickos out.

----------


## harrybarracuda

> *UPDATE (November 1st) The Thailand Pass website (tp.consular.go.th) is officially online. Due to extreme load we advise spreading out your submission attempts.*


So much for the "tourists won't want to come" shit.

----------


## Buckaroo Banzai

> Only if YOU changed them.


That does not address my question.

----------


## harrybarracuda

> That does not address my question.


Yes it does.

If the airline cancels or changes flights, all you need to do is advise the hotel.

If _you choose_ to change your plans after getting Thailand Pass, it might be a problem, so don't change your plans unless it's to delay them.

I should add: They have made it clear TP's are approved in BANGKOK, not at the embassies like COE.

----------


## harrybarracuda

Besides which people are already getting approved.




> Thailand passport system approved your registration. You can access and download your Thailand Pass QR Code by double-click on the attached pdf
> 
> Travelling to thailand
> 
> 1. Please prepare your documents to present them at the check-in counter and to the concerned agencies upon arrival in Thailand. The documents are as follows
> 
> 1.1 passport with visa (if required)
> 
> 1.2 Thailand Pass QR Code (on mobile or printed copy)
> ...

----------


## Chico

> So much for the "tourists won't want to come" shit.


Harry its going splendily well ::chitown:: 

Thailand Pass Failed on Launch, As Expected - Bangkok Herald

and then




and so many more, websites reporting the site is SHIT




she is saying they need to fix and will take 2/3 days to fix

----------


## malmomike77

And in the news today

API error
API error
API error
API error
API error
API error
API error
API error
API error
API error
API error
API error
API error
API error
API error
API error
API error
API error
API error
API error
API error
API error
API error
API error
API error
API error
API error
API error
API error
API error
API error
API error
API error
API error
API error
API error
API error
API error
API error
API error
API error
API error
API error
API error
API error
API error
API error
API error
API error
API error
API error
API error
API error
API error
API error
API error
API error
API error
API error
API error
API error
API error
API error
API error
API error
API error
API error
API error
API error
API error
API error
API error
API error
API error
API error
API error
API error
API error
API error
API error
API error
API error
API error
API error
API error
API error
API error
API error
API error
API error
API error
API error
API error
API error
API error
API error
API error
API error
API error
API error
API error
API error
API error
API error
API error
API error
API error
API error
API error
API error
API error
API error
API error
API error
API error
API error
API error
API error
API error
API error
API error
API error
API error
API error
API error
API error

----------


## Chico

^ see your becoming another Cyrille.

----------


## Humbert

What a goat fuck! As expected. Someone on Reddit is actually recommending adding dodgy extensions to Chrome to make it work. Get the fucking thing working you imbeciles.

----------


## Chico

Ye google CORS

lots of conversations going on I'm trying to get some tips from them


here's one
Thailand Pass Is Up And Running - Thai Visas, Residency, and Work Permits - ASEAN NOW - News, Travel & Forum

----------


## Humbert

> Ye google CORS
> 
> lots of conversations going on I'm trying to get some tips from them


I tried it. No dice.

Oh, and I downloaded the Thailand Plus app. Entry graphic and then it turns off. No content.

----------


## Chico

I'm leaving it for a couple of days,becomes to stressful :Smile:

----------


## malmomike77

I just got a success, only thing i did different was to add a space after passport number and hotel booking ref

----------


## harrybarracuda

> Harry its going splendily well


Silly fucking youtube videos.

FFS.

----------


## Humbert

> I just got a success, only thing i did different was to add a space after passport number and hotel booking ref


Where are you? I can't even get to that page.

----------


## harrybarracuda

The solution to the API error is to install an extension in Chrome or Edge (the new one).

Thailand Pass workaround for API error | Thaiger

And remember to remove it after as it enables some cross-server scripting which should be disabled for security reasons.

Although they'll probably have fixed it overnight as the MFA were made aware of it quite early on.

----------


## Humbert

Application error: a client-side exception has occurred (see the browser console for more information) .

I've been getting this all day on tick boxes page. I tried adding the extension but it didn't work.

----------


## harrybarracuda

> Application error: a client-side exception has occurred (see the browser console for more information) .
> 
> I've been getting this all day on tick boxes page. I tried adding the extension but it didn't work.


Try Safari or an iPad.

They got 23,000-odd successful applications yesterday and 4,000+ are already approved.

----------


## Buckaroo Banzai

> If you choose to change your plans after getting Thailand Pass, it might be a problem, so don't change your plans unless it's to delay them.


What you are talking is about the COE, I only mentioned about the COE as a comparison to the present Thai Pass system, my question is not about the COE and how to rectify travel change problems, but about the Thai Pass system, 
 I have missed flights before and not by choice.  If they expect millions to arrive under that system, I can guarantee you there will be some who will have to change their Thai pass downloaded flight information for various reasons. . 
With the COE as I explained before it was rectified in less than 24 hrs with an amended COE, now you would have to wait another 7 days. for another Thai Pass QR code. 
If I am correct in my assessment,  I think it is a flaw in the system  that needs to be rectified

----------


## harrybarracuda

> Application error: a client-side exception has occurred (see the browser console for more information) .
> 
> I've been getting this all day on tick boxes page. I tried adding the extension but it didn't work.


Plenty of people are reporting this extension resolves the problem. Make sure you follow the instructions to the letter.

- Install the extension
- Enable the extension
- Restart Chrome/Edge
- Check the extension is running
- use the spaces as suggested

----------


## harrybarracuda

> What you are talking is about the COE, I only mentioned about the COE as a comparison to the present Thai Pass system, my question is not about the COE and how to rectify travel change problems, but about the Thai Pass system, 
>  I have missed flights before and not by choice.  If they expect millions to arrive under that system, I can guarantee you there will be some who will have to change their Thai pass downloaded flight information for various reasons. . 
> With the COE as I explained before it was rectified in less than 24 hrs with an amended COE, now you would have to wait another 7 days. for another Thai Pass QR code. 
> If I am correct in my assessment,  I think it is a flaw in the system  that needs to be rectified


I can't install this here (maybe needs to be in country).

It says you can use it to "Internet Call" their call centre.

Maybe get the missus to give them a call and ask your questions.

All the FAQ says is:




> 6. Can I change my travel date once I have registered and received my QR code?
> 
> - No. If you would like to change your travel date or other details, you will need to re-register on the Thailand Pass system.

----------


## harrybarracuda

They've fucked up on J&J as well, people are having to put a 2nd (imaginary) dose date in and are still getting rejected.

----------


## Humbert

> Try Safari or an iPad.


I don't have a fucking iPad or an Apple computer. I have a PC. Did they actually design this to work only with Apple devices?
I got up at 2am to try this again and it still won't allow me to get past the first page.

----------


## harrybarracuda

> I don't have a fucking iPad or an Apple computer. I have a PC. Did they actually design this to work only with Apple devices?
> I got up at 2am to try this again and it still won't allow me to get past the first page.


What do you mean first page?

You mean where you select "Non-Thai Nationals"?

Try clearing your browser cache, and if you already have extensions installed, disable them.

I'm going to assume you are using Chrome or Edge Chromium.

----------


## Norton

> I don't have a fucking iPad or an Apple computer. I have a PC. Did they actually design this to work only with Apple devices?
> I got up at 2am to try this again and it still won't allow me to get past the first page.


Would have gone in my too hard basket long ago Humbert but hang in there.

----------


## Humbert

Basically what the problem amounted to was Chrome. The Thailand Pass system does not like Chrome. I used Mozilla and it worked.

----------


## harrybarracuda

> Basically what the problem amounted to was Chrome. The Thailand Pass system does not like Chrome. I used Mozilla and it worked.


Well fucking amen to that.

 :rofl:

----------


## Chico

> Basically what the problem amounted to was Chrome. The Thailand Pass system does not like Chrome. I used Mozilla and it worked.



Good to hear.

here's a another link speaking about it.

Thailand Pass Issues, Thailand Re-opening, Protests | Good Morning Thailand LIVE | Ep. 122 | Thaiger

----------


## Humbert

Oh, I think this may have been mentioned earlier. It doesn't accept PDF files so you have to convert any of those to jpg or png. Welcome to the modern world of Thai IT.

----------


## harrybarracuda

> Oh, I think this may have been mentioned earlier. It doesn't accept PDF files so you have to convert any of those to jpg or png. Welcome to the modern world of Thai IT.


There is no reason for this limitation I can think of other than

1. They are using some kind of automation.

or

2. Some idiots have been sending password protected PDFs and they've had enough of it.


Did you get a confirmation email after your submission by the way?

----------


## malmomike77

^ he won't have, all i got was a screen saying success which i think was a reward for getting fukd about for a day  :Smile:

----------


## Norton

> ^ he won't have, all i got was a screen saying success which i think was a reward for getting fukd about for a day


... :rofl: ...

----------


## harrybarracuda

> ^ he won't have, all i got was a screen saying success which i think was a reward for getting fukd about for a day


Some have and some haven't. Even those that haven't still ended up getting a QR, so it's not necessarily anything to worry about.

----------


## Humbert

> Did you get a confirmation email after your submission by the way?


Nope, just a message saying I would get confirmation and QR in 3-7 days if approved.

----------


## harrybarracuda

> Nope, just a message saying I would get confirmation and QR in 3-7 days if approved.


Let us know when you get it. What's your entry date?

----------


## Switch

News sources are claiming the 3000 have arrived in Thailand already! Wonder if they came on COE or Thaipass?

----------


## Switch

^That figure was just Swampy. Including provincial airports, it says over 6000 in total.

Bangkok Post Website

----------


## Humbert

> Let us know when you get it. What's your entry date?


 Ok, I'll post the notification. I arrive on November 19th.

----------


## harrybarracuda

> News sources are claiming the 3000 have arrived in Thailand already! Wonder if they came on COE or Thaipass?


No-one will have arrived on ThailandPass, anyone arriving before Nov 8th was told to do a COE.

----------


## malmomike77

Well, i have received the Email from Thai Pass

Dear Mr. Malmo

Thailand Pass system has received your registration.

The result of your registration will be sent to this email within 7 working days.


 :Smile:

----------


## harrybarracuda

And what's your entry date?

----------


## malmomike77

in a few weeks

My Insurance may get kicked back, the COVID part is on a separate doc.

----------


## harrybarracuda

> in a few weeks
> 
> My Insurance may get kicked back, the COVID part is on a separate doc.


What date?

----------


## malmomike77

why are you picking me up  :Smile:

----------


## harrybarracuda

> why are you picking me up


No, just trying to avoid you.

 :Smile: 

Rumour has it they are processing by nearest date and then order of receipt.

If you both submitted on the same day, but you're arriving sooner, for example, you should get yours first.

Just testing a theory.

----------


## malmomike77

^ I full expect to have to re-submit - they essentially need 3 pages from my insurance to get all the info they need imo - we'll see.

----------


## harrybarracuda

> ^ I full expect to have to re-submit - they essentially need 3 pages from my insurance to get all the info they need imo - we'll see.



Christ stop being so fucking obtuse.

What fucking date?

 :rofl:

----------


## Buckaroo Banzai

So this is not some automated system but rather a similar process to the COE  but instead of the Embassy at your area handling it, it is now handled at some other central processing center? 

In a way that's a good idea on two fronts. 
-One was that the embassies were worked to death, and falling behind on their other duties. My wife had to come here on an emergency travel document, because they could not renew hew Thai passport in a timely manner. 
-And two is, that if they are to be successful and achieve even close to the numbers they hope to do, it would be impossible for the embassies to keep up with the demand, especially in  areas where a lot of tourist come from, where other embassies  in areas where few tourists come from would be idle. 

But essentially  it is the same system, with a slightly different process,and name . done at a different place.

----------


## malmomike77

> In a way that's a good idea on two fronts.


and in a way its fatally flawed on two fronts; they won't understand the language used in the documents from the applicants, and the documents being confined to jpegs will lead to problems in picture clarity and getting sufficient information in one jpeg.

I foresee a system update in the near future.  :Smile:

----------


## Buckaroo Banzai

> and in a way its fatally flawed on two fronts; they won't understand the language used in the documents from the applicants, and the documents being confined to jpegs will lead to problems in picture clarity and getting sufficient information in one jpeg.
> 
> I foresee a system update in the near future.


I agree with you , I also noticed and mentioned in some of my posts.
 One flaw is the inability for timely changes in travel plans, It seems that if your travel plans change you need to start another application and wait another 7 days for approval rather than just amending the current application. and get another QR code. 
I am sure there are many other problems I don't know about since I have not gone through the system.

You would think they would had beta tested the system . Perhaps run a limited number of applications thought it , and iron out the wrinkles before they opened up to the general public.

But TIT :Smile:

----------


## malmomike77

> I am sure there are many other problems I don't know about since I have not gone through the system.


Don't worry, just make them up and Hazza will provide you the truth in increasingly angry posts  :Smile: 




> You would think they would had beta tested the system


Well if the Govt weren't making shit up as they go along and giving the developers 5 minutes notice then yes, testing would be advisable. Instead they are saving a fortune in time by getting the likes of me as guinea pigs to do the testing in a live environment. It was noticeable yesterday that not a word was written in the BKK Post on the Thai Pass performance issues.

----------


## Humbert

> I full expect to have to re-submit - they essentially need 3 pages from my insurance to get all the info they need imo - we'll see.


I'm not sure you're right about that. My first page official signed certificate states the Covid protection. The boilerplate policy is just standard insurance jargon. 
On another point, each country provides a slightly different version of the vaccination record so I think that will be subject to review by officials in each country.

----------


## harrybarracuda

> Don't worry, just make them up and Hazza will provide you the truth in increasingly angry posts .


I'm not angry at all.

I have all my documents - including a one page insurance certificate - and I'll apply for mine at the end of November.

Not bothered in the slightest.

 :Smile:

----------


## harrybarracuda

> I'm not sure you're right about that. My first page official signed certificate states the Covid protection.


I think most sensible people knew that one proper page suffices. But some like to run around saving the pennies.

They're usually the ones whining about getting a massive bill for being quarantined with asymptomatic illness and finding out it isn't covered.

 :Smile:

----------


## harrybarracuda

So this is what you get when you scan a ThailandPass QR code.

----------


## harrybarracuda

Apparently the J&J one-dose problem is now fixed.

----------


## harrybarracuda

> I'm not sure you're right about that. My first page official signed certificate states the Covid protection. The boilerplate policy is just standard insurance jargon. 
> On another point, each country provides a slightly different version of the vaccination record so I think that will be subject to review by officials in each country.


Apparently ThailandPass does not require it to state Covid insurance, unlike COE.




> Does my insurance have to be a COVID-19 insurance in order to register with Thailand Pass?
> – No. You can also use general insurance or health insurance with a minimum coverage of 50,000 USD.

----------


## Chico

If anyone wishes to know what's happening regarding the Thai pass, see facebook group THAILAND PASS

seems there is still many problems with the site, and not just with making the application.

Reading this group, even Thais are complaining about what's going on.

I'm waiting a couple more days before applying.

----------


## Chico



----------


## harrybarracuda

> If anyone wishes to know what's happening regarding the Thai pass, see facebook group THAILAND PASS
> 
> seems there is still many problems with the site, and not just with making the application.
> 
> Reading this group, even Thais are complaining about what's going on.
> 
> I'm waiting a couple more days before applying.


There are much bigger groups than that on Facetube - try searching for Thailand Pass, Thailand ASQ, Phuket Sandbox etc., many of which have been going since they started ASQ. There are some seasoned campaigners and also some seasoned campaigners in the Thai travel industry on them.

There are a few things that appear to be what you might call unpublished rules.

The technical problems with the site seem to have been mostly resolved, but now people are getting rejected and not really understanding why.

Messages like "Thailand Pass system has rejected your registration due to Your information did not pass the criteria for entering Thailand with your selection type".

Not very informative.

In that case, they think it was the fact the Vaccination certificate did not have a Passport number on it (they went back and did a COE instead and that was approved!).

The issue of why they are sticking to jpg's suggested they were doing some kind of OCR and automating some of the scanning process - one man said he got his confirmation email instantly and his QR email a minute later, which might suggest this is true.

Any information is good information. I don't need to do mine until the end of the month, so the more idiosyncrasies we know about, or the more potential problems they fix, the better.

Barrow was actually travelling with the MFA to a tourist event in London, and even his took 24 hours to come back, although I suspect he could have had a word if he wanted to, being their guest and all.

There doesn't appear to be enough data to come up with an average turnaround time yet. The shortest is minutes, the longest is 58 hours.


Added: I see there is another person in that group who says they got a confirmation and then the QR code within minutes.

----------


## harrybarracuda

You have to wonder about people who ask:




> Anyone know how to get around this problem?
> Can't submit my application. 
> 'Children also need insurance'


I mean I think I could take a wild fucking guess.

 :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## harrybarracuda

Also it seems from the Chico's group that there are a number of people panicking who submitted multiple applications and when they switched to a GMail account it came straight through.

----------


## Chico

> Also it seems from the Chico's group that there are a number of people panicking who submitted multiple applications and when they switched to a GMail account it came straight through.


And many more comments from posters, basically saying the system is Fucked.

----------


## harrybarracuda

> And many more comments from posters, basically saying the system is Fucked.


Well they go back days and a lot of them are the same people moaning each time it didn't work.

In much larger groups, the original technical issues are no longer being reported.

Try a group with 21,000 in it rather than <600.

Log in to Facebook

----------


## Chico

> Barrow was actually travelling with the MFA to a tourist event in London, and even his took 24 hours to come back, although I suspect he could have had a word if he wanted to, being their guest and all.


Read what he posted, and how he said about coming to the UK, was a doddle. A couple of people I know have said they aren't checking records here now either(Manchester airport) John Lennon.

They need to get  it together and quick

Simple, Visa on arrival, records on arrival.

Got my Visa. :Smile:

----------


## Chico

Just found this, not sure what its like anyone know of anyone using the service, I'm tempted or going back to work.

Thailand Pass

----------


## harrybarracuda

> Just found this, not sure what its like anyone know of anyone using the service, I'm tempted or going back to work.
> 
> Thailand Pass


These do it as well

Log in to Facebook

They set up one of the bigger groups when Sandbox started.


There is also a big (26 page) thread over at Kiddies Korner.

Link

----------


## Humbert

> In that case, they think it was the fact the Vaccination certificate did not have a Passport number on it


I hope this is not true. Vaccination certificates in the US do not have passport numbers on them. If they are asking for that they are asking for something that does not exist.

----------


## Chico

UK one as well.

----------


## Humbert

> I hope this is not true. Vaccination certificates in the US do not have passport numbers on them. If they are asking for that they are asking for something that does not exist.


This is not true. I just texted with an official at the Royal Thai Embassy in DC and he categorically rejected the notion that passport information is required on vaccination certificates.

----------


## harrybarracuda

> This is not true. I just texted with an official at the Royal Thai Embassy in DC and he categorically rejected the notion that passport information is required on vaccination certificates.


And yet people have reported it being what got their application rejected.

But of course it is going to be different for each country.

----------


## harrybarracuda

Remarkable how many people are reporting no joy with hotmail, switch to Gmail and they're getting the QR in minutes.

----------


## Humbert

> But of course it is going to be different for each country.


That is entirely possible. 

Funny, I never had any problems with hotmail when I was applying for a COE. Could be that that is a country by country issue as well.

Are you still of the opinion that the approval process is being administrated out of Thailand and not the embassies?

----------


## Chico

> But of course it is going to be different for each country.


And for each embassy, and each dept, within the embassy.

----------


## harrybarracuda

> Are you still of the opinion that the approval process is being administrated out of Thailand and not the embassies?


It's not an opinion, it's an MFA statement:




> (Remarks The “Thailand Pass” will be approved by the central authorities in Thailand NOT the Royal Thailand Embassy. Therefore, please allow sufficient time for approval after registering for the “Thailand Pass”.)

----------


## harrybarracuda

> And for each embassy, and each dept, within the embassy.


Well I was thinking more of the vaccination paperwork, but not doubt there is a bit of individualism involved.

----------


## Humbert

> It's not an opinion, it's an MFA statement:
> 
> (Remarks The “Thailand Pass” will be approved by the central authorities in Thailand NOT the Royal Thailand Embassy. Therefore, please allow sufficient time for approval after registering for the “Thailand Pass”.)


And yet we have this from thaiembassy.com:

"The processing time for the Thailand Pass application is 5 to 7 days depending on the Thai Embassy or Consulate where the application has been submitted...."

Which would imply that the embassies are involved in the process to a great degree.

----------


## harrybarracuda

> And yet we have this from thaiembassy.com:
> 
> "The processing time for the Thailand Pass application is 5 to 7 days depending on the Thai Embassy or Consulate where the application has been submitted...."
> 
> Which would imply that the embassies are involved in the process to a great degree.


That site has nothing to do with the Thai government.

----------


## malmomike77

J have noticed they have updated the JPG size from 2MB to 5MB so they are tweaking it.

----------


## harrybarracuda

I actually got a reply from the MFA to my list of comments and questions on Facetube messenger.

It just said "We fixed it please try again".

 :rofl:

----------


## harrybarracuda

> I agree with you , I also noticed and mentioned in some of my posts.
>  One flaw is the inability for timely changes in travel plans, It seems that if your travel plans change you need to start another application and wait another 7 days for approval rather than just amending the current application. and get another QR code. 
> I am sure there are many other problems I don't know about since I have not gone through the system.
> 
> You would think they would had beta tested the system . Perhaps run a limited number of applications thought it , and iron out the wrinkles before they opened up to the general public.
> 
> But TIT


I am seeing loads of people reporting that, if they use a GMail account, use the right size JPGs and check all their documents, they are literally getting an acknowledgement email and their QR code email within minutes, and the entry date doesn't even seem to matter.

There is definitely some automation there I reckon.

----------


## Chico

> I actually got a reply from th MFA to my list of comments and questions on Facetube messenger.
> 
> It just said "We fixed it please try again".


I've just tried again using a gmail account and chrome and said there was a server error, didn't even get past the registration page

----------


## harrybarracuda

> I've just tried again using a gmail account and chrome and said there was a server error, didn't even get past the registration page


Try Incognito Mode.

----------


## Chico

> Try Incognito Mode.


I'm just waiting for one of the agents to get back to me, not losing any more money waiting around.

seems I'll pay around 200 quid for pick up, hotel, pass and rt-pcr test

just waiting to hear how long will take them to do as would like to leave UK sooner than later

----------


## Norton

> That site has nothing to do with the Thai government.


Yep. A law firm looking for biz but they do have a good website and keep it updated fairly well.

----------


## harrybarracuda

> Yep. A law firm looking for biz but they do have a good website and keep it updated fairly well.


Obviously not that well.

 :Smile:

----------


## Humbert

> I am seeing loads of people reporting that, if they use a GMail account, use the right size JPGs and check all their documents, they are literally getting an acknowledgement email and their QR code email within minutes, and the entry date doesn't even seem to matter.


This appears to be true. I never got an acknowledgement to my hotmail address but I resubmitted using a gmail address and I immediately got an acknowledgement.

----------


## Chico

Reading this morning many people are missing flights, because of the Thai pass program.

Back to work I go until around end of November, I'm sure the Numpties will have sorted everything by then

----------


## malmomike77

> Reading this morning many people are missing flights, because of the Thai pass program.


Well the email states they will respond in 7 days, if these people booked flights leaving themselves less than 7 days then they are idiots, and that is if what they submitted passes muster.

----------


## harrybarracuda

> Reading this morning many people are missing flights, because of the Thai pass program.
> 
> Back to work I go until around end of November, I'm sure the Numpties will have sorted everything by then


No, they're missing flights because they stupidly ignored advice to apply for a COE in ample time and thought they would try a new system - against advice - days before their flight.

The applicable  Thai phrase is "_som num na_".

And as an aside, plenty of people that reported problems are now reporting they have their QR codes.

Whether it be API errors, lack of insurance option for children, etc. on-by-one the problems are being resolved.

Now the problems are moving towards 28 hours to get the results of a PCR Test (Hyatt).

Although the shortest has been just over two hours.

----------


## harrybarracuda

> Well the email states they will respond in 7 days, if these people booked flights leaving themselves less than 7 days then they are idiots, and that is if what they submitted passes muster.


You would not believe the number of fucking morons who said "I uploaded my passport with some old documents just to test the system out and now they won't let me submit another one with the real documents".

You can't fix that level of stupid.

----------


## Chico

> Well the email states they will respond in 7 days, if these people booked flights leaving themselves less than 7 days then they are idiots, and that is if what they submitted passes muster.


when did anyone state what you have posted

----------


## malmomike77

You said people are missing flights because of the Thai Pass programme. Thaipass has been live 5 days, their acknowledgement email states upto 7 days to respond - i am putting two and two together based on your statement or did you mean people are missing flights because as Hazza said its not Thaipass its COE  :Sad: 

Between your statement and the people missing flights there is some stupid somewhere

----------


## cyrille

> I never got an acknowledgement to my hotmail address.


Quite right too.

Looks like they’re finally getting serious about attracting a better class of tourist.  :Very Happy:

----------


## Chico

Ye well considering you don't even know when your supposed flight is, ye I think there is something stupid going on along the line somewhere.




> You said people are missing flights because of the Thai Pass programme. Thaipass has been live 5 days, their acknowledgement email states upto 7 days to respond - i am putting two and two together based on your statement or did you mean people are missing flights because as Hazza said its not Thaipass its COE 
> 
> Between your statement and the people missing flights there is some stupid somewhere

----------


## malmomike77

> Ye well considering you don't even know when your supposed flight is


I know exactly when my flight is and its in plenty of time to clear the required authorisations, how about you  :Smile:

----------


## cyrille

Toots is guzzling speck hens again. 
 ::spin::

----------


## Mendip

> I know exactly when my flight is and its in plenty of time to clear the required authorisations, how about you


When I get off this damn boat my plan is to get my second Prizer jab the first day back in the UK, wait maybe 2 or 3 days for it to be registered on the NHS app when I can download the pdf certificate, then book a flight for 14 days from that second jab and then upload all the documents (as Jpegs) to this Thailand Pass system. 

Can you see any problem with that time frame?

----------


## harrybarracuda

> When I get off this damn boat my plan is to get my second Prizer jab the first day back in the UK, wait maybe 2 or 3 days for it to be registered on the NHS app when I can download the pdf certificate, then book a flight for 14 days from that second jab and then upload all the documents (as Jpegs) to this Thailand Pass system. 
> 
> Can you see any problem with that time frame?


None at all. I have all my paperwork and my flight is in December. I'll probably whack it in ThailandPass at the end of November.

----------


## cyrille

Got anyone to wipe your bum, sort your visa and rent you a house yet?

You must have - amongst those hundreds of Thai friends of yours.  :Very Happy: 

Or maybe you'll pay someone?

----------


## harrybarracuda

> Got anyone to wipe your bum, sort your visa and rent you a house yet?
> 
> You must have - amongst those hundreds of Thai friends of yours. 
> 
> Or maybe you'll pay someone?


Oh god he's off again.

----------


## malmomike77

> Can you see any problem with that time frame?


Sounds like a plan. Travel Insurance?




> Toots is guzzling speck hens again.





> Got anyone to wipe your bum, sort your visa and rent you a house yet?


Symp is on a roll today

----------


## harrybarracuda

> Sounds like a plan. Travel Insurance?


Five minutes on the AXA website and it's in your inbox.

----------


## cyrille

Tooty still frustrated that his lexical smartarseosity backfired on him.

 ::doglol::

----------


## cyrille

> Sounds like a plan


*cringe*

You’ve said that, haven’t you.

And more than once.

----------


## armstrong

> Tooty still frustrated that his lexical smartarseosity backfired on him.


Alright this time I'm almost 100% sure that isn't a word

----------


## malmomike77

> Tooty still frustrated that his lexical smartarseosity backfired on him.


What are you wittering about. I think you need a hobby Symp  :Smile: 




> Five minutes on the AXA website and it's in your inbox.


Of course. Mendip download Adobe Scan too if you haven't already got it, then you can take a jpeg of multiple pages for the Thai Pass upload.

----------


## Chico

2nd time lucky, going right the way through.

----------


## harrybarracuda

> 2nd time lucky, going right the way through.


A curry or something?

----------


## harrybarracuda



----------


## Chico

> A curry or something?


hmm yes only second time I applied, just got stressed watching others getting the runaround :Smile: 

saying that it ain't over yet, get my GF to call that number on Monday, to make sure.

----------


## Humbert

> 2nd time lucky, going right the way through.


Do you mean you received an acknowledgement email?

----------


## Humbert

> Attachment 78156


Very helpful!

----------


## harrybarracuda

Offical confirmation:




> In theory you should be able to register with Thailand Pass using any email address, but unfortunately our email responses to many applicants whose email addresses end in either of the following domains are known to be delayed or interrupted:
> 
> 
> 
> outlook.comhotmail.comlive.comany variation of the above with a country code, e.g. outlook.co.uk
> 
> 
> We are investigating the technical issues preventing our replies from getting through. Please use an alternative email address for now.

----------


## Bonecollector

As many of you have rightfully pointed out, It would be a really stupid thing to apply to any Thai system and think you will get a response in 7days. I have applied yesterday and my flight is in 40days! that is what you should be doing.

----------


## Humbert

> As many of you have rightfully pointed out, It would be a really stupid thing to apply to any Thai system and think you will get a response in 7days. I have applied yesterday and my flight is in 40days! that is what you should be doing.


Some of us applied under the old COE system and had to re-apply under the Thai Pass system. So it's really not a case of stupid assumptions.

----------


## Humbert

Stories of hope and despair on Facebook Thailand Pass group.

----------


## Bonecollector

> Some of us applied under the old COE system and had to re-apply under the Thai Pass system. So it's really not a case of stupid assumptions.


Yeah of course there are exceptions and I am loosely using the term 'stupid'. I would just always give over 30days but as I have read on many forums, people think 3-7 days is ok, madness.

----------


## harrybarracuda

> Stories of hope and despair on Facebook Thailand Pass group.


The one with <600 people on it?

----------


## Humbert

> The one with <600 people on it?


1.1K private group

----------


## Humbert

Most common problems:

-Hotmail or Outlook email accounts
-Google Chrome
-Missing Covid test indication on hotel booking
-Not enough or missing insurance coverage

They are working over the weekend and are getting bombarded with phone calls and it's slowing down their work
Recommend contacting them via LINE ThaiConsular

----------


## Bonecollector

I have heard that EU QR code vaccination codes appear to be getting instant application approvals, where as QR codes from all other regions are taking days. 

When adding the two QR codes for the 1st and 2nd jab, best to try and screenshot them and then crop them from your phone. Crop to maybe half a CM around the QR code. If you print it out and scan it or just crop from however you received it, it will not be as clear. 

Best of luck everyone. If you are trying from the EU then it appears if you get the QR code right, you will get instant approval.

----------


## Samuel

Apparently, adding this CORS extension has helped many succeed in bypassing the API error when applying for the Thailand pass. 


Thailand Pass workaround for API error | Thaiger

----------


## harrybarracuda

> Most common problems:
> 
> -Hotmail or Outlook email accounts
> -Google Chrome
> -Missing Covid test indication on hotel booking
> -Not enough or missing insurance coverage
> 
> They are working over the weekend and are getting bombarded with phone calls and it's slowing down their work
> Recommend contacting them via LINE ThaiConsular


- I use Gmail anyway
- Chrome works fine, the API problems have been fixed
- Communicate with your hotel and get it fixed
- AXA does the perfect certificate every time

----------


## Chico

> Do you mean you received an acknowledgement email?


No I applied and got a success notification, If you want to contact anyone regarding the application I've heard some success stories with calling the Thai number.

getting my GF to call for me tomorrow.

https://l.facebook.com/l.php?u=https...A&__tn__=-UK*F

----------


## Chico

> 1.1K private group


1.2k now :Smile: 

Harry post your links up to your very busy groups, informing all its a complete fek up, harry you seem to have a thing that only your groups get results. :Smile:

----------


## harrybarracuda

> Apparently, adding this CORS extension has helped many succeed in bypassing the API error when applying for the Thailand pass. 
> 
> 
> Thailand Pass workaround for API error | Thaiger



The API error is fixed.

----------


## harrybarracuda

> No I applied and got a success notification, If you want to contact anyone regarding the application I've heard some success stories with calling the Thai number.
> 
> getting my GF to call for me tomorrow.
> 
> Log in to Facebook



So you didn't get a confirmation email? Or the QR code?

----------


## Chico

No but will be on it tomorrow.

----------


## harrybarracuda

16,000 automated approvals.

What's their fucking secret

 :Smile:

----------


## harrybarracuda

> No but will be on it tomorrow.



You know it's 24/7 right?

----------


## Humbert

I have still not received a QR code. I have tried everything. All my info is correct. My family name has a space, maybe that's a problem. Also, my vaccine card had a sticker partially blocking the QR so I peeled it back to take a photo and reapplied.

----------


## Chico

> You know it's 24/7 right?


Ye but would rather stress my GF out with the telephone call....

----------


## Chico

> I have still not received a QR code. I have tried everything. All my info is correct. My family name has a space, maybe that's a problem. Also, my vaccine card had a sticker partially blocking the QR so I peeled it back to take a photo and reapplied.


Get someone in Thailand to call them, might be easier believe they just need your

name
email
arrival date
passport number


thpass@tp.consular.go.th
support@tp.consular.go.th
call+6625728442

----------


## Buckaroo Banzai

> 16,000 automated approvals.
> 
> What's their fucking secret


Since the Thai Pass is directed at foreign tourists , I think it might be a good idea to publish such information in English also.
..As it is Thais can only understand the top two thirds, and foreigners the bottom one third. In other words Thai authorities did what they do best , they produced a document that no one understands it in its entirety.
So Yellow is Auto Approved, so far so good.
What about the other two stats? I would guess light blue is Applications and dark blue are approvals.
Can anyone who reads squiggles verify? 
Or is it  Dark blue: applications, Yellow: approvals, and light blue number of people who like toffy ? :Smile:

----------


## harrybarracuda

Someone also said they're more responsive on their Line account.

----------


## harrybarracuda

> 1.2k now
> 
> Harry post your links up to your very busy groups, informing all its a complete fek up, harry you seem to have a thing that only your groups get results.



No it just gives you a better picture of who is getting what results. They identified very early on about Gmail for example.

Two of them have been operating since last year, the other since May.


ThailandPass, Visas & Sandbox   7,000 members

Log in to Facebook  21,000 members

Thailand Reopening - By I Asia Thailand 13,000 members

----------


## Chico

I notice your posting style towards Thailand has changed over the months, are you after a job in Thailand  ::chitown::

----------


## harrybarracuda

It seems one way you can *guarantee* not to get automated approval is to upload a vaccination certificate without a QR code.

----------


## harrybarracuda

> I notice your posting style towards Thailand has changed over the months, are you after a job in Thailand


I am done with working when this gig is finished.

 :bananaman:

----------


## harrybarracuda

They are working on improvements:




> "The Ministry of Foreign Affairs, the Digital Government Development Agency and the Department of Disease Control are in constant communication and coordination in order to address all of the technical issues and improve the Thailand Pass system to facilitate travelers into the country, namely:
> 
> - to improve the system to enable registrants to upload pdf files,
> - to provide a drop down list for choosing hotels that are connected to hospitals and to add a function to check on progress in consideration of your application without having to register again,
> -  to speed up coordination on adding to the list of 30 countries for which the digital vaccine certificate is available, which will reduce the burden for officials in checking documents and minimize consideration time."


Seems people are also booking through Booking.com or Agoda and then submitting their booking confirmation, rather than waiting for the official AQ certificate from the hotel.

----------


## Humbert

> It seems one way you can *guarantee* not to get automated approval is to upload a vaccination certificate without a QR code.


How stupid of the CDC not to anticipate that the royal government of Thailand would need a large QR code without a vaccine lot number sticker covering it up to approve travel.

----------


## harrybarracuda

> How stupid of the CDC not to anticipate that the royal government of Thailand would need a large QR code without a vaccine lot number sticker covering it up to approve travel.


It is rather third world not to have that. Here in the sandpit we've had them since they started vaccinating.




> _to speed up coordination on adding to the list of 30 countries for which the digital vaccine certificate is available, which will reduce the burden for officials in checking documents and minimize consideration time_

----------


## Humbert

> It is rather third world not to have that. Here in the sandpit we've had them since they started vaccinating.


The US was vaccinating thousands of people last Spring in drive-thrus, mass vaccinations sites etc. I'm sure they could have made the QR code larger if they were as smart as the people in fly speck countries run by poobahs.

----------


## Samuel

50,000 passes approved already, apparently:





> Thailand reopening: 20,000 total entered, 50,000 Passes approved | Thaiger
> 
> Here are the latest arrival stats for people coming to the Kingdom:
> 
> 
> *TOP 10 COUNTRIES ARRIVING IN THAILAND*
> 
> *2,465*: 🇺🇸 USA*2,334*: 🇩🇪 Germany*1,376*: 🇬🇧 United Kingdom*1,258*: 🇯🇵 Japan*906*: 🇰🇷 South Korea
> *905*: 🇷🇺 Russia*838*: 🇨🇭 Switzerland*724*: 🇸🇪 Sweden*695*: 🇫🇷 France*542*: 🇦🇪 United Arab Emirates

----------


## Humbert

> Get someone in Thailand to call them, might be easier believe they just need your
> 
> name
> email
> arrival date
> passport number


I called them from here in the US. Only waited 10 minutes to speak to someone. They were very helpful. They are updating all my information. They said I need not worry I will get my QR soon. They are very busy approving applications for people with flights closer in.

----------


## harrybarracuda

> 50,000 passes approved already, apparently:


You mean like in post #945?

----------


## Samuel

> You mean like in post #945?


Here is your post #945.  




> 16,000 automated approvals.
> 
> What's their fucking secret


Though, tbf:  the number can been see on your chart. 

Anyways, thought the county by country breakdown of arrivals was interesting, too. 

Calm down, harry.  It’s not a competition for a prize or anything.

 :Wiggle:

----------


## Bonecollector

EU Vaccine QR code

----------


## Humbert

A service advertising on LINE:

THAILAND PASS APPROVALS

We have successfully obtained 100+ approvals for our clients for Thailand Pass. For some cases we needed to coordinate with the Thailand Pass team, as well as the MFA. We are currently prioritizing by arrival dates.

Thailand Pass Service
Thailand Pass

----------


## harrybarracuda

> Here is your post #945.  
> 
> 
> 
> Though, tbf:  the number can been see on your chart. 
> 
> Anyways, thought the county by country breakdown of arrivals was interesting, too. 
> 
> Calm down, harry.  It’s not a competition for a prize or anything.


Ah, "I don't read Thai and I couldn't work out what the chart meant" in other words.

Thats OK.

----------


## Troy

> Seems people are also booking through Booking.com or Agoda and then submitting their booking confirmation, rather than waiting for the official AQ certificate from the hote


I booked through Agoda and they attached booking confirmation from the hotel that included all the necessary information.

The vaccination QR code appears to be the most important information they are looking for to get a quick reply.

I got the QR pass reply almost as soon as I got the confirmation of receipt.

Is there a reason why they want jpg/png docs rather than pdf?

----------


## Humbert

Seems that the instantaneous confirmations are mainly coming from addresses in the EU. US applicants are being scrutinized because the CDC vaccine card is difficult to scan automatically.

----------


## Bonecollector

> Seems that the instantaneous confirmations are mainly coming from addresses in the EU. US applicants are being scrutinized because the CDC vaccine card is difficult to scan automatically.


I heard only US citizens from CA or NY have QR codes on their vaccine certificates or something to that effect. 

UK NHS has two separate QR codes; I uploaded them but did not crop and I did not get an instant approval. I have heard a few others with UK NHS who did crop and they did not get an instant approval either.

At the moment it definitely only seems to be EU QR codes that are getting instant approval. 

I am sure most will get through this just fine but I would advice anyone to apply 30days in advance.

----------


## harrybarracuda

> I booked through Agoda and they attached booking confirmation from the hotel that included all the necessary information.


From Agoda/Booking or from the hotel?




> The vaccination QR code appears to be the most important information they are looking for to get a quick reply.
> 
> I got the QR pass reply almost as soon as I got the confirmation of receipt.
> 
> Is there a reason why they want jpg/png docs rather than pdf?


Because they are using automation that can read image files and parse the resulting link.

----------


## harrybarracuda

> I heard only US citizens from CA or NY have QR codes on their vaccine certificates or something to that effect. 
> 
> UK NHS has two separate QR codes; I uploaded them but did not crop and I did not get an instant approval. I have heard a few others with UK NHS who did crop and they did not get an instant approval either.
> 
> At the moment it definitely only seems to be EU QR codes that are getting instant approval. 
> 
> I am sure most will get through this just fine but I would advice anyone to apply 30days in advance.


I haven't tried my sandpit one yet, but it has a QR code and I've converted it to JPEG.

----------


## Mendip

I was reading somewhere that to register with Thailand Pass you're limited to uploading just one file for your Insurance Certificate.

I wonder if anyone who has registered knows if this also applies for your Covid vaccination certificate?

The reason I ask is that my first Pfizer jab was in Norway and is in the EU system and my second jab will be in the UK. If I can't get the details of the Norwegian vaccine uploaded in the British system I'll have two separate vaccination certificates rather than one certificate detailing my double vaccinated status.

----------


## malmomike77

Mendip, you upload one cert per Vaccination and one QR code so you'll be ok

----------


## harrybarracuda

_Updated yesterday._

Digital vaccine certificates issued by authorized vaccination centers can help you get approved faster on Thailand Pass. A digital vaccine certificate is a normal, paper certificate with a QR code printed on it, or an electronic document that displays a QR code. That QR code contains machine-readable data that can be retrieved by an automated system or a person with suitable software.

The approval system behind Thailand Pass can read QR codes in digital vaccine certificates, but not all QR codes can be automatically verified, as different countries (or even different states in the same country) generate them differently.

Thailand Pass can automatically verify and approve QR codes of digital vaccine certificates from only the following regions at the moment:


The European Union (EU Digital COVID Certificate, or DCC for short)Singapore (Notαrise)

Please include the QR code from your certificate in the registration form of Thailand Pass even if you are not from the above regions, as it still helps speed up verification.

Support for digital vaccine certificates from the following countries is in progress:


China (International Travel Health Certificate)India (DIVOC)Indonesia (PeduliLindungi)Israel (once it joins the EU’s DCC program)Malaysia (MySejahtera)Philippines (VaxCerts)United States (SMART® Health Card, available in some states)

https://medium.com/thailand-pass/vac...d-f05c11c11f05

----------


## Chico

This can only happen in Thailand lol a fake Thai pass website :Smile:

----------


## malmomike77

What about the UK. The NHS pass ? no mention of this  :Sad:

----------


## katie23

Good to know that the VaxCert of PH is accepted there. 

@malmomike - the UK NHS app & cert is accepted in PH. You can plan for a holiday when tourists are allowed. Heh.  :Smile:  

For yours and others sake, I hope the NHS pass is allowed in TH. Good luck & safe travels.

----------


## Troy

^^ The joys of Brexit 55555555

----------


## malmomike77

> ^^ The joys of Brexit 55555555


Its outrageous  :Smile: 




> You can plan for a holiday when tourists are allowed. Heh.


Katie, once i retire i plan on 3-4 months travelling and rest assured the Phils is on the list.

----------


## Chico

Just received my QR code, after application got rejected because of hotel info, sent same again,got GF to ring this number 02 203 5000 and within 20 minutes they sent.

This number seems to be very helpful, and i recommend getting a Thai to telephone, Thais are always more comfortable with speaking to Thais.

----------


## harrybarracuda

> This can only happen in Thailand lol a fake Thai pass website


Probably why it reads




> Thailand Pass Hotels
> 
> 
> This is not the official website for the Thailand Pass system. 
> For the official website please enter https://tp.consular.go.th/

----------


## harrybarracuda

> Good to know that the VaxCert of PH is accepted there. 
> 
> @malmomike - the UK NHS app & cert is accepted in PH. You can plan for a holiday when tourists are allowed. Heh.  
> 
> For yours and others sake, I hope the NHS pass is allowed in TH. Good luck & safe travels.


It's allowed Katie, just not auto-approved. Has to be looked at by someone.

----------


## harrybarracuda

> Thais are always more comfortable with speaking to Thais.


Or perhaps just more comfortable speaking to someone who can speak fluent Thai....

----------


## Chico

> ^^ The joys of Brexit 55555555


Seems the Thais ineptitude is really Brexit's fault :smiley laughing:

----------


## Chico

> Or perhaps just more comfortable speaking to someone who can speak fluent Thai....


give you that one... :Smile:

----------


## harrybarracuda

> give you that one...


Hard not to.

----------


## Bonecollector

> This can only happen in Thailand lol a fake Thai pass website


Definitely the Russkies

----------


## Bonecollector

Definitely annoying that there is no mention of the NHS QR code. Ridiculous.

----------


## Bonecollector

CHICO 

'Just received my QR code, after application got rejected because of  hotel info, sent same again,got GF to ring this number 02 203 5000 and  within 20 minutes they sent.

This number seems to be very helpful, and i recommend getting a Thai to  telephone, Thais are always more comfortable with speaking to Thais.'




Thanks for that. I have just applied Thursday with 4weeks to go until I fly, I am not that concerned. Just annoyed that the NHS QR code doesn't automatically work, f'ing typical.

Glad you got your QR code, have a safe trip!

----------


## Chico

> Thanks for that. I have just applied Thursday with 4weeks to go until I fly, I am not that concerned. Just annoyed that the NHS QR code doesn't automatically work, f'ing typical.
> 
> Glad you got your QR code, have a safe trip!


You've plenty of time Buddy, sure all will be good soon for all.

Prayuth, spoke this morning, so can imagine its set to go now.  ::chitown:: 

The number I posted they are very helpful.

----------


## helge

Wife wanted to go.

"Number 3 problem or not ?"   :Smile: 

"Do you want to go in december ? "

"No this month"


I know that it won't pay to argue with her as she haven't seen her family for two years.

Then she changed it for december and the back to the 7-11. Still some time to run on.

1-11 I got a SMS from the test center and thought it to be a mistake.

I called her and asked if I should cancel it. No

She had a test 2-11, because......

She had decided to go on the 3-11 anyway.

I had a bit of printing to do  :Smile: 


Last sunday I went to a birthday and was told on 1-11 evening, that 4 folks there had tested positive for Coruna.

I had a lot of negative vibes coming my way, when I told her.


She got through to Khon Kaen though, and now I sit here in my own little sea of Tranquility

 :bananaman:

----------


## Chico

> I had a lot of negative vibes coming my way, when I told her.


Was it the eyes. :Smile:

----------


## Bonecollector

> You've plenty of time Buddy, sure all will be good soon for all.
> 
> Prayuth, spoke this morning, so can imagine its set to go now. 
> 
> The number I posted they are very helpful.


Again thanks for the number and yes I am sure I will be fine. I imagine they are trying to get all the last minute applications through so people do not miss their flights. 

On the whole, I think they have and are doing a good job. I am glad so many people are going as the economy really needs a boost no matter how small. 

PS. Always loved your avatar but I swear I had seen in pre 2016???

----------


## Chico

> I think they have and are doing a good job


I'd say things have settled down, but no things have been shocking, They've had a long time to plan and get ready to open, they could of had a soft opening before and sorted out all the bugs etc etc.

Tell you, if I didn't have to return I wouldn't.....

Avatar photo, was taken around 2017 if I remember correctly.

----------


## Troy

> From Agoda/Booking or from the hotel?


The e-mail came from Agoda, not from the hotel. The Booking receipt also came from Agoda but it states all the information regarding pickup and PCR test. It also states it is pre-paid. This is different to the first booking that I nearly made, which did not ask for payment at time of booking. I also double checked the hotel was SHA+ on the website and prepaid before make the final booking.

 It looks like the booking confirmation e-mail is not good enough and you must have the receipt and details in an attached pdf. 

This evening I did my wife's application for her and this also used my hotel booking, which was for two adults and names her in the attached document. My wife got her Thailand Pass within about 20 seconds of submission. It was probably the same time for me yesterday, just seemed quicker because we were expecting to have to wait.

I guess the next step is to download the app ThailandPlus. Has anyone downloaded this since 1st November? I could only find instructions based on entering the COE and was hoping someone could provide a link to instructions for using with the Thailand Pass. Apologies if this has already been posted and I missed it.

----------


## harrybarracuda

> The e-mail came from Agoda, not from the hotel. The Booking receipt also came from Agoda but it states all the information regarding pickup and PCR test. It also states it is pre-paid. This is different to the first booking that I nearly made, which did not ask for payment at time of booking. I also double checked the hotel was SHA+ on the website and prepaid before make the final booking.
> 
> It looks like the booking confirmation e-mail is not good enough and you must have the receipt and details in an attached pdf.


I got that from the hotel as soon as I'd given them flight and passport.





> I guess the next step is to download the app ThailandPlus. Has anyone downloaded this since 1st November? I could only find instructions based on entering the COE and was hoping someone could provide a link to instructions for using with the Thailand Pass. Apologies if this has already been posted and I missed it.


It stopped working a while back. They mentioned a patched version but then seemed to give up on it.

Everyone is now expected to use Morchana apparently. But lots of people say they're having problems with that.

MorChana - หมอชนะ - Apps on Google Play

----------


## Humbert

I've spoken to the tpconsular staff in Bangkok.
I've been in communication with the Thai Consular Office in Washington DC.
I've received communication from the tpconsular link on LINE.

All have said the same thing. Confirmation pending review. Will be fine. Huge volume slowing things down. Prioritizing QR confirmations by flight dates.

----------


## harrybarracuda

> I've spoken to the tpconsular staff in Bangkok.
> I've been in communication with the Thai Consular Office in Washington DC.
> I've received communication from the tpconsular link on LINE.
> 
> All have said the same thing. Confirmation pending review. Will be fine. Huge volume slowing things down. Prioritizing QR confirmations by flight dates.


And yet you still get the odd idiot on Facetube saying "no-one will come".

----------


## Switch

> And yet you still get the odd idiot on Facetube saying "no-one will come".


In their defence, would you trust a country with such low vaccination figures?
A less than cynical look at global media tells us that the world is populated with equal numbers of vaccinated, and vaccine hesitant customers.
It follows that at least 50% of applicants for Thai Pass are as trustworthy as Thai statistics. Thailand has yet to reach the stalling phase of vaccine figures, when hesitancy and human rights nutters grind the vax programme to a halt!

All it takes is a delta or delta plus attack, and the pandemic will surge again.
Thailand is too dependent on tourism, and Prayeuth lacks patience with a disease he clearly failed to understand.

The success or failure of the Thai scheme is already gaining plaudits from those who don’t understand the vagaries of any Thai system. That is a real danger for other ASEAN countries facing a similar deadlock with Covid-19.

----------


## harrybarracuda

> In their defence, would you trust a country with such low vaccination figures?


My hotel is getting 500+ T&G bookings a day and has now doubled their rate from when I booked.

----------


## Chico

seems like more hiccups.....by me. :Smile: 

note to oneself follow link......

----------


## malmomike77

^ That is not a hiccup? nothing to do with Thaipass

----------


## aging one

That could well be this one.


Thai govt issues warning about fake Thailand Pass website - Thailand News - ASEAN NOW - News, Travel & Forum

----------


## harrybarracuda

> seems like more hiccups.....
> 
> NOTICE
> 
> 
> Due to an increase of daily Thailand Pass "Full Service" requests, we have had to stop accepting applications for the next 12 hours.
> 
> 
> Our team is working around the clock to our clients obtain their QR codes as soon as possible.
> ...


"Our clients"?

----------


## harrybarracuda

I use that site as a reference to check which hotels offer which services; it's pretty good for that. But that's all you should use it for.

----------


## Bonecollector

Update. Just got my approval and QR code. 

UK using NHS QR code. Applied Thursday 4th November evening using gmail and only applied once. So about 4/5 working days it took me. Sweet

----------


## harrybarracuda

> Update. Just got my approval and QR code. 
> 
> UK using NHS QR code. Applied Thursday 4th November evening using gmail and only applied once. So about 4/5 working days it took me. Sweet


I think if people stop trying to put in handfuls of the same application at a weeks notice, take their time to read the FAQs and stop pestering the support team every five minutes, throughput would probably be even better.

----------


## Bonecollector

> I think if people stop trying to put in handfuls of the same application at a weeks notice, take their time to read the FAQs and stop pestering the support team every five minutes, throughput would probably be even better.


I couldn't agree more.

----------


## cyrille

Easy to be wise and patient when it's not your flight taking off imminently, isn't it.

Harriet for one would be bustin' out of his corset if he were in the same situation.

----------


## harrybarracuda

> Easy to be wise and patient when it's not your flight taking off imminently, isn't it.


Yes sybille, it's called planning.




> Harriet for one would be bustin' out of his corset if he were in the same situation.


Harriet would not be in the same situation because he isn't a fucking moron.

----------


## harrybarracuda

They have added a "check your status" option to the ThailandPass homepage.

If someone with an application in could test and report the results, that would be nice.

*** ADDED: It seems it's only for new applications, you won't get one for an old submission. There may be an issue with it working if you have submitted multiple applications.

----------


## malmomike77

just got my QR code, not within the 7 days suggested on the email, 10 days  :Smile:  TIT

----------


## harrybarracuda

> just got my QR code, not within the 7 days suggested on the email, 10 days  TIT


If you did multiple applications, don't be surprised if you get a rejection email for each one other than this.

----------


## malmomike77

Nope just one, its been difficult to resist the urge to post on here daily about my angst during my prolonged wait  :Smile:

----------


## malmomike77

I have ordered a rino prosthesis to get myself through my PCR test before the flight - preparation prevents piss poor performance and all that.

----------


## Humbert

After 7 days my first application was rejected because the Solitaire Bangkok, which I booked for SHA accommodation costing 5,900 baht for one night, did not specifically state RT PCR Covid Test. They only specified 'Covid Test'. Many have been rejected due this kind of oversight by hotels.

Anyway I resubmitted and hopefully I will be approved now

----------


## malmomike77

^ fingers crossed for you. It seems to be a bit of a lottery time wise for approvals.

----------


## Bonecollector

> Yes sybille, it's called planning.
> 
> 
> 
> Harriet would not be in the same situation because he isn't a fucking moron.


Exactly

----------


## harrybarracuda

> After 7 days my first application was rejected because the Solitaire Bangkok, which I booked for SHA accommodation costing 5,900 baht for one night, did not specifically state RT PCR Covid Test. They only specified 'Covid Test'. Many have been rejected due this kind of oversight by hotels.
> 
> Anyway I resubmitted and hopefully I will be approved now


Handy to know. Thanks.

----------


## Humbert

> Handy to know. Thanks.


I actually got a little lucky. I was out to dinner and browsing the Facebook Thaipass group and read about this happening to someone. I quickly checked my doc from the hotel and it lacked the exact wording. Later that night I got the notice of rejection but luckily had already emailed the hotel and they sent me a revision within a very short time. I was able to revise my application almost immediately.

----------


## Humbert

Got my approval just now!

----------


## malmomike77

^ Nice one, now to make 4 copies of everything, pass the PCR test pre-flight, pass the PCR test post flight and you are home and dry  :Smile:

----------


## Bonecollector

> Got my approval just now!


Epic congrats!

----------


## Bonecollector

> ^ Nice one, now to make 4 copies of everything, pass the PCR test pre-flight, pass the PCR test post flight and you are home and dry


If you can, self-isolate 5 days before your PCR test and then again between PCR test and flight. That way you will feel more confident that you will test negative in LOS. I would also try and get some lateral flow tests to take with you. 

Chok dee

----------


## Humbert

> If you can, self-isolate 5 days before your PCR test and then again between PCR test and flight


The PCR test has to be administered a maximum of 72 hrs prior to departure.

----------


## Bonecollector

> The PCR test has to be administered a maximum of 72 hrs prior to departure.


Fully aware of this stipulation. I am however suggesting this with relevance to trying to avoid a positive when you get to Thailand. If you can self isolate 5days before the initial PCR test then the result of that initial PCR test is pretty much a true negative and indeed you are negative. Then just continue to self isolate between the initial PCR test and the flight and you should be home free. Anything that happens at the airport, airplane, airport, taxi to hotel, will not show up on the PCR test in Thailand.

Just a suggestion if you are worrying and if indeed you are able to follow this plan.

----------


## Humbert

I just got my 2nd approval and QR

----------


## harrybarracuda

> The PCR test has to be administered a maximum of 72 hrs prior to departure.


No, the _result_ has to be date/time stamped within 72 hours of your departure (or first departure if you have more than one flight). *

And: "Please note that your test result must be in hard copy and in Thai or English language only."

* Unless you're flying via Singapore.

----------


## Humbert

> No, the result has to be date/time stamped within 72 hours of your departure


Right

----------


## Humbert

Just received QR approval number 3

----------


## Bonecollector

> No, the _result_ has to be date/time stamped within 72 hours of your departure (or first departure if you have more than one flight). *
> 
> And: "Please note that your test result must be in hard copy and in Thai or English language only."
> 
> * Unless you're flying via Singapore.


Really? So you could have a flight on Sunday, have had a test the previous Monday but because you got your result on Friday, you are ok?

----------


## Bonecollector

> Just received QR approval number 3


I heard they were now auto deleting all previous applications and the only application which goes through is the most recent.

----------


## OhOh

> Anything that happens at the airport, aeroplane, airport, taxi to hotel, will not show up on the PCR test in Thailand.


As returning Thai citizens are not required to be tested or jabbed, I suggest a direct flight. 

No ME stop overs., too many potentially untested or jabbed, disease ridden Thais, and foreigners. :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 

*Corona Virus Disease (COVID-19)*

 _"Home__                     Requirements for travellers from the Disease Infected Zones

__1. Before check-in at the airport of origin, the traveller must show the following documents to the airlines:
_
_ 1.1 Non-Thai citizens
_
_  Health certification describing "No laboratory evidence of COVID-19  infection in the previous 72 hours and no signs of illness in the 14  days prior to the departure date"
_
_  Health insurance (in an amount of at least 100,000 USD) that should  cover all expenditures of medical treatment while traveling to Thailand.  The travelers need to purchase health insurance before traveling.
_
_1.2 Thai citizens
_
_ Health certification confirming that the passengers are fit to fly 
_
_  Letter issued by the Royal Thai Embassy, Thai Consular Office or the  Ministry of Foreign Affairs certifying that the passengers are Thai  nationals returning to Thailand."

Corona Virus Disease (COVID-19)
_

----------


## harrybarracuda

> As returning Thai citizens are not required to be tested or jabbed, I suggest a direct flight. 
> 
> No ME stop overs., too many potentially untested or jabbed, disease ridden Thais, and foreigners.
> 
> *Corona Virus Disease (COVID-19)*
> 
>  _"Home__                     Requirements for travellers from the Disease Infected Zones
> 
> __1. Before check-in at the airport of origin, the traveller must show the following documents to the airlines:
> ...


Will you stop posting shit in this thread Hoohoo.

This is out of date.

----------


## harrybarracuda

I'm not sure quite why they think this is going to make a huge difference when they've just said they probably won't open bars on 1st December as his nibs hinted.

Richard Barrow's take on things (and he seems to have an "in" with the MFA as they flew him to London for a jolly last week):

"Looks like no major changes have been approved for entry to #Thailand. Still 63 countries on the list and you still have to have RT-PCR test on arrival and ATK test on Days 6-7. But it looks like they are considering switching the RT-PCR test to ATK from 1st December. And also adding more countries. And also adding more provinces to the Sandbox. 

The Ministry of Foreign Affairs and the TAT Newsroom have both told me they are expecting to send out press releases later today or early tomorrow. There might be some things changing that are not on these charts. 

But _nationwide, pubs and entertainment venues won’t be opening now until 15th January at the earliest._ However, some provinces can serve alcohol in tourist areas in SHA+ venues up until a certain time. 

More details soon."





> The government is considering replacing the RT-PCR test with other screening methods for vaccinated tourists under the Test & Go scheme, and easing high-risk close contact (HRC) rules which force airplane passengers who had sat near Covid-19 patients to undergo mandatory quarantine.
> Tourism Authority of Thailand (TAT) governor Yuthasak Supasorn said these decisions would be up to the national communicable disease control committee, and would also require approval from the Centre for Covid-19 Situation Administration (CCSA) meeting to be chaired by the prime minister on Friday.
> As the RT-PCR test requires at least six hours for the result, and inbound travellers must book and stay in a hotel room while awaiting the outcome, alternative methods, such as antigen test kits, are more convenient and help manage the flow of tourists better if the number of arrivals increases.
> Mr Yuthasak said the CCSA will also consider easing current HRC rules which force those who sit two rows in front of or two rows behind infected passengers on a plane to be relocated to quarantine facilities.
> Under the new proposal, only passengers who had sat next to a Covid-19 patient would be kept in quarantine, for a shorter period, meaning there would be a maximum of two travellers affected by the HRC rule.
> Meanwhile, those who test positive with mild or no symptoms don't have to be relocated to hospital to receive treatment, but can choose a hospitel or alternative quarantine instead with a shorter period of up to 10 days, from the current 14 days.
> Marisa Sukosol Nunbhakdi, president of the Thai Hotels Association, said that with the current flow of 2,000 travellers per day on average, hotels are capable of handling guests' journeys from the airport to the hotels and providing compulsory RT-PCR tests.
> As of Nov 9, 28 travellers had been detected with coronavirus, out of 28,021 arrivals.
> With Thailand reopened for 11 days, the overall process has run without major hiccups, but if the number of inbound guests continues to grow over the next few months, there might be congestion or other problems, such as insufficient airport transfer services, as eligible vehicles are only those who meet safety standards under the SHA Plus programme.
> ...

----------


## Bonecollector

^ Would make sense as so few people are testing positive for the virus on arrival.

----------


## harrybarracuda

> ^ Would make sense as so few people are testing positive for the virus on arrival.


Thankfully I've just had confirmation that I won't have to sit next to one of them from airport to hotel.

Which is nice.

----------


## Humbert

> I heard they were now auto deleting all previous applications and the only application which goes through is the most recent.


I heard this from an officer at the Royal Thai Embassy in Washington DC but a lot of people are reporting multiple QR certificates which leads me to doubt that this is true.

----------


## Humbert

So, I arrive on Friday morning next week. Spend a night of Covid testing bliss at the Solitaire Bangkok. Move to the Travelodge around the corner for one more night because I couldn't get a flight on Saturday to Buriram. Sunday off to Buriram where my ride awaits taking me to the tiny village of Ban Koh in Surin province. There I am being forced by the village headman, a guy not to be trifled with, into two weeks home quarantine. Considering there is fuck all to do around there anyway I will make sure I have plenty of vodka to keep me in stupor awaiting my freedom.

----------


## harrybarracuda

> I heard this from an officer at the Royal Thai Embassy in Washington DC but a lot of people are reporting multiple QR certificates which leads me to doubt that this is true.


I think they started doing it when they started providing Access Codes.

----------


## malmomike77

I think to be fair the Thaipass system has generally worked well. It seems only those who applied with little headroom timewise were the ones complaining and getting worked up. Once they work out the teething issues and if they can allow PDFs with further automation then it'll fly through.

Don't often say this about Thailand but well done with Thaipass.

----------


## Bonecollector

> Thankfully I've just had confirmation that I won't have to sit next to one of them from airport to hotel.
> 
> Which is nice.


Same here. My partner also got confirmation from AXA that you are covered for asymptomatic, covered for close proximity extra PCR test and subsequent hospital quarantine but you are not covered for any extra days in the hotel due to close proximity.

----------


## Bonecollector

> So, I arrive on Friday morning next week. Spend a night of Covid testing bliss at the Solitaire Bangkok. Move to the Travelodge around the corner for one more night because I couldn't get a flight on Saturday to Buriram. Sunday off to Buriram where my ride awaits taking me to the tiny village of Ban Koh in Surin province. There I am being forced by the village headman, a guy not to be trifled with, into two weeks home quarantine. Considering there is fuck all to do around there anyway I will make sure I have plenty of vodka to keep me in stupor awaiting my freedom.


Nice! sounds like a plan.

My misses is from Surin as well, although they all moved to Bangkok for work and school when she was about 6. I actually really like Surin and we will definitely retire there.

Try and get to this place + loads of temples around there.

Google Maps

----------


## Bonecollector

> As returning Thai citizens are not required to be tested or jabbed, I suggest a direct flight. 
> 
> No ME stop overs., too many potentially untested or jabbed, disease ridden Thais, and foreigners.
> 
> *Corona Virus Disease (COVID-19)*
> 
>  _"Home__                     Requirements for travellers from the Disease Infected Zones
> 
> __1. Before check-in at the airport of origin, the traveller must show the following documents to the airlines:
> ...


Returning double jabbed Thai citizens require a PCR test within 72hrs of travel 

Returning un-jabbed Thai citizens are recommended to get a PCR test within 72hrs of travel

Source 

Requirements for Foreigners travelling to Thailand during COVID-19 travel restriction and FAQ on Thailand Pass from 1 November 2021 - Royal Thai Embassy, London

----------


## harrybarracuda

> Returning double jabbed Thai citizens require a PCR test within 72hrs of travel 
> 
> Returning un-jabbed Thai citizens are recommended to get a PCR test within 72hrs of travel
> 
> Source 
> 
> Requirements for Foreigners travelling to Thailand during COVID-19 travel restriction and FAQ on Thailand Pass from 1 November 2021 - Royal Thai Embassy, London



Oh you don't have to worry about hoohoo, he is the backwater village idiot.

----------


## cyrille

> Returning double jabbed Thai citizens require a PCR test within 72hrs of travel
> 
> Returning un-jabbed Thai citizens are recommended to get a PCR test within 72hrs of travel


Unvaccinated Thais are heading to ten nights quarantine in Thailand, vaccinated Thais only do one night.

Still, it does seem odd.

----------


## Mendip

I have a flight booked to Bangkok on Saturday 5th December.

As it stands I'm working in the Black Sea just off the Russian coast, but am hoping we finish up and get back to Turkey for a crew change next Wednesday. Much of this will depend on how quickly the Russians customs release us... this could take a few hours... or a few days... but if we we get back to Turkey for Wednesday I should be back in the UK for Thursday, and have my second Covid jab booked for Saturday 20th November, 14 days before my flight.

I have two worries... one is that I'll turn up to my Covid appointment and they don't offer me Pfizer (my first jab was a Pfizer in Norway). Seeing as my first jab was overseas, as far as the UK are concerned this will be my first jab, in which case there is no way of knowing what it will be (I phoned to double check this). But anyway, assuming it is a Pfizer, I've been led to believe that the jab will be uploaded to the NHS App in 24 hours, after which I can then download a certificate and apply for the Thailand Pass. 

I read somewhere that the Thais have been picky about middle names not appearing on certificates. This is my second worry... the Norwegian certificate has my middle name (to match my passport), the UK NHS App doesn't. I checked about this and tried to get my middle name included on the registration, and it already is, but just doesn't appear anywhere on the NHS system.

Oh, a third worry is that the Thais won't like two vaccination certificates from different countries, but I'll just have to see what happens. The NHS did actually say that they are addressing this issue with regards to uploading foreign certificates to the NHS system, but that won't be ready for me. I've pretty much checked everything I can and the rest is out of my hands. 

Anyway, if all goes well I'll have two Covid certificates by Monday 22nd Nov, will then book up the Bangkok single night quarantine hotel for one night and apply for the Thailand Pass, 12 days before my flight. I have a visa and insurance certificate already prepared. Does this sound OK to anyone who has been through this process?

----------


## OhOh

> Will you stop posting shit in this thread Hoohoo.
> 
> This is out of date.


'arry is wrong again.

You may wish to visit this site to view the :

*COVID-19 Travel Regulations Map* (powered by Timatic)*

*13 November 2021* 03 :15: 10 UTC

Clauses 2, 5, 6, 10, and 11.

Specifically state, "This does not apply to Thai nationals". 

IATA - International Travel Document News




> Returning double jabbed Thai citizens require a PCR test within 72hrs of travel
> 
> Returning un-jabbed Thai citizens are recommended to get a PCR test within 72hrs of travel
> 
> Source


For those Thais utilising the "Thailand Pass " only.

 :kma: 




> you don't have to worry


As long as there are no Thai citizens on your flight from your departure airport, in any transit airports or on your flight from the transit airport to Thailand.

 :kma:

----------


## harrybarracuda

> I read somewhere that the Thais have been picky about middle names not appearing on certificates.


I think the passport number being on both certificates is more important.





> Oh, a third worry is that the Thais won't like two vaccination certificates from different countries, but I'll just have to see what happens.


As long as it has a QR code that opens an official looking web site, and the second vaccination is more than 14 days past, there is no reason for them to get excited.




> Anyway, if all goes well I'll have two Covid certificates by Monday 22nd Nov, will then book up the Bangkok single night quarantine hotel for one night and apply for the Thailand Pass, 12 days before my flight. I have a visa and insurance certificate already prepared. Does this sound OK to anyone who has been through this process?


I have all my paperwork ready and I'm due in about a month, so I'm going to turn everything into JPGs and give it a go this afternoon.

----------


## malmomike77

> I read somewhere that the Thais have been picky about middle names not appearing on certificates. This is my second worry... the Norwegian certificate has my middle name (to match my passport), the UK NHS App doesn't. I checked about this and tried to get my middle name included on the registration, and it already is, but just doesn't appear anywhere on the NHS system.


All NHS COVID passes are first and surname only. Thaipass had no problem with this. It has your DOB on as well which they can tie to your passport etc

----------


## Chico

All ready to travel early next week, hope I only have to do the one time, as what a stressful couple of weeks.

reminder to oneself don't move until all is back to normal.

My new job is supposed to be me travelling around SEA,hmm think that part will have to wait.

----------


## malmomike77

^ have another go at that with google translate :Smile:

----------


## Chico

seems fine to me ::chitown::

----------


## Mendip

> I think the passport number being on both certificates is more important.


My Norwegian certificate hasn't got my passport number on, and a colleague's certificate from NHS Scotland hasn't either. I'm pretty sure a certificate I'll get from NHS England won't either. I guess that will be OK...






> All NHS COVID passes are first and surname only. Thaipass had no problem with this. It has your DOB on as well which they can tie to your passport etc


Good, thanks. So, I'm all set then!

I'd rather not be cutting it so fine, but the week after my flight (Dec 5th) the cost of flights almost doubles. At the worst I'll just have to re-book if things don't go through in time.

----------


## malmomike77

Mendip i'm sure it'll go fine but worst case if you pay more it'll be a drop in the ocean against what you've earnt, annoying yes but getting to se your mum is the thing so i wouldn't let a few hundred quid ruin that. 

What Insurance are you getting. I got my usual annual multi trip covering certain pre-existing health conditions, so not one of the Thai approved rip off ones. However it did not have a specific COVID clause, rather it had a separate page which stated that all the AXA policies provided full COVID cover, in this case to the value of the policy which is £20M medical inc repatriation. The upshot was that i needed to upload three pages to meet their info requirements and you can only upload one page as a JPG - to get round this in uploaded Adobe Scan and here you can line up the three pages and scan them as one JPG and this has been accepted.

----------


## Chico

Mendip, whatever you do,don't use Ebookers for flight,as if you have to change your flight, they put you through an assault course to change it.

I've always used them never again, their call centres in India, and Phils haven't got a clue whats going on.

Saying that looks like I got the Flight cheaper than what i was supposed to pay.

----------


## harrybarracuda

> 'arry is wrong again.


No you fucking lemon, you're wrong. Your post says:




> _Health insurance (in an amount of at least 100,000 USD) that should cover all expenditures of medical treatment while traveling to Thailand. The travelers need to purchase health insurance before traveling._


They changed it to 50k on November 1st you Isaan village idiot.

Thais don't need insurance anyway.

----------


## harrybarracuda

OK application in. I added my booster shot as well, but it's the same QR Code for all of them.

Not that it makes a difference as they don't have my country on the list of automated approvels.

So it's in and "reviewing".

Took ten minutes. Had everything available in JPG format so most of that was typing and checking.

----------


## harrybarracuda

Used this to convert the PDFs to JPGs.

PDFCreator: Download our free PDF converter here - pdfforge

----------


## Mendip

> Mendip i'm sure it'll go fine but worst case if you pay more it'll be a drop in the ocean against what you've earnt, annoying yes but getting to se your mum is the thing so i wouldn't let a few hundred quid ruin that. 
> 
> What Insurance are you getting.



Mike, if all goes well I'll still have just over two weeks in the UK. That'll be enough to be honest and I'm planning a summer trip back next year with the daughter when she has her school holidays.

Work has agreed to cover the flight back to Thailand which is only fair after three months on this boat, and also considering that I can't fly directly back to Thailand from Turkey without doing quarantine. The trip to the UK is a free bonus. I still don't want to have a really expensive flight though... I've already sneaked on an extra checked in bag to accommodate all my online shopping over the last few weeks. I may sneak on a third if I decide to replenish my cheese, sausages and back bacon stocks... Covid has exhausted everything.

I have permanent Bupa international medical insurance... it costs a small fortune but I need it for work travel when not covered by the employers. I just get them to send me a one page certificate including confirmation of Covid cover. That worked OK for my CoE earlier in the year.





> Mendip, whatever you do,don't use Ebookers for flight,as if you have to change your flight, they put you through an assault course to change it.


Chico, I always book my flights direct from the airlines... usually KLM as my mum lives close to Bristol airport and the KLM BRS-AMS-BKK route avoids going anywhere near Heathrow. The convenience and steering clear of Heathrow is worth a bit extra for me.

----------


## cyrille

Surely only a complete fool uses third party websites to book flights nowadays?

----------


## harrybarracuda

> Surely only a complete fool uses third party websites to book flights nowadays?


I think surely and the question mark are redundant there.

----------


## harrybarracuda

So Cambodia is now open to all vaccinated travellers without quarantine, just a PCR within 72 hours of flying and an ATK (and wait for the result) on arrival.

Which is probably why Thailand is now talking about doing the same.

Although Cambo is 79% fully vaccinated (albeit with the chinky shit).

----------


## harrybarracuda

The official announcement from Thailand's noisy neighbours, but there is still some confusion in the airlines and the airport regarding (a) insurance and (b) the $2000 bond.

----------


## harrybarracuda

The list of countries for whom automated approvals should work.

----------


## harrybarracuda

<duplicate>

----------


## Bonecollector

Good luck with every Chico, I'll see you on the other side so to speak. Seriously thinking about upgrading to business on the day of my flight so I can maximise distance. Going into self-isolation a week before I fly as well. Good luck to all. Don't forget to take some lateral flow tests with you. I have about 20!

----------


## malmomike77

UK is updating the NHS app to include booster shots

COVID-19: Booster jabs and third doses added to NHS pass for international travel


Boosters and third doses will show up automatically in the digital pass from today for people in England, and from 29 November in Wales.

https://www.gov.uk/government/news/boosters-to-be-added-to-nhs-covid-pass-for-travel

----------


## Mendip

I had my second Pfizer jab yesterday morning and less than a day later the details are on the NHS App, which is pretty good. My first jab was in Norway and the details couldn't upload the details on the UK NHS system, but they have listed yesterday's second jab as 2 of 2. I have flights booked for Dec 6th, giving me the 15 days grace to be classed as 'fully vaccinated' and will apply for the Thailand Pass today.

----------


## harrybarracuda

> I had my second Pfizer jab yesterday morning and less than a day later the details are on the NHS App, which is pretty good. My first jab was in Norway and the details couldn't upload the details on the UK NHS system, but they have listed yesterday's second jab as 2 of 2. I have flights booked for Dec 6th, giving me the 15 days grace to be classed as 'fully vaccinated' and will apply for the Thailand Pass today.


Note that the site may give you an "API error" at the end, but check your email and you should still get the Access Code.

----------


## Mendip

^ Thanks Harry.

After my application I had a 'Success' message and reference number (on the website and on an email), and then exactly 2 hours 55 minutes later I had a second email saying my Thailand Pass application was successful, with an attached PDF with my QR code. On a Sunday as well!

Am I missing something? This has just been too easy after all the stories I've been reading and now all I have to to is relax for two weeks before my flight on December 6th.

----------


## malmomike77

> This has just been too easy after all the stories I've been reading


Sounds like all is well, seems they have ironed out all the wrinkles. Is it still only JPGs accepted as proofs?

----------


## Mendip

I think only JPGs but at the end there was a section to upload miscellaneous (maximum of 3) documents which could be PDFs.

To be honest I had no problem with the JPGs. I just took screen grabs using Greenshot and saved them as JPG. For a couple of documents I had to zoom out a bit to get the whole page in one screen shot, but no problem.

----------


## malmomike77

Hopefully next year once vaccination rates globally rise to levels that mortality rates fall to a level on par with other viral infections most nations will conclude its time to run down quarantine and other COVID measures and we can get back to a some semblance of normality.

----------


## Mendip

Yeah, fingers crossed.

To be honest, seeing how easy this has been I'm hopeful of getting on a regular work rota next year. Oil and gas is looking very busy.

The main reason I came to the UK after work this time was to get my second Covid jab, but hopefully vaccinations won't be n issue going forward.

My main issue will be the validity of the QR code. The QR code I got from the NHS today is valid until 21st December, but I can just download another from the NHS App as required. The Norwegian one is valid to the end of the year, but the Nogs will only post the certificate, they won't email/issue it digitally as I don't have a Norwegian digital ID. This is a problem for a way in the future, but time goes fast and I like to plan for these things.

----------


## malmomike77

^ there is talk amongst many countires of adding a booster as a requirement on top of the initial two vaccines, but given the ease with which you got your first in Norway and second in the UK that shouldn't prove a problem. 

Coincidentally,  i checked online and the earliest i can get my booster is in 10 days time when i am out of country. I popped along to a walk in vaccine centre and asked if i could get my booster say 4 days early rather that wait til i get back in country when i will be 6 weeks over and i got a flat no - all for 4 days FFS.  If i croak it the jobsworth bitch will be sorry :Smile:

----------


## Humbert

> I popped along to a walk in vaccine centre and asked if i could get my booster say 4 days early rather that wait til i get back in country when i will be 6 weeks over and i got a flat no


That sucks. I asked my doctor if I could get mine 2 weeks early they said no problem. I got it a week before traveling.

----------


## harrybarracuda

Well that was fun. My ThailandPass got rejected (after 7 days) because I used the Agoda booking number for my hotel.

So I resubmitted and it gave me an "API error". I used the handy tip of adding a couple of spaces to the UK passport number and it went through.

I noticed then that I had two confirmation emails in my inbox, so I sent them an email explaining that I thought the first one had failed because of the error message, and they could ignore it.

This morning I have two different ThailandPass (as in approved) QR codes in my email.

 :rofl:

----------


## Shutree

> This is a problem for a way in the future, but time goes fast and I like to plan for these things.


Agreed. I have already booked (and paid for) a Moderna booster in March 2022 in Udon Thani.

----------


## Hugh Cow

In Oz they are giving pfizer boosters after 6 months. I will certainly be lining up at the appropriate time. 
Nice to see you posting Humbert.

----------


## malmomike77

> In Oz they are giving pfizer boosters after 6 months.


same in the UK, just they don't seem to be able to give them a few days early as it appears 2-4 days ruins their effect, or maybe its just the computer says no and the daft mare can't possibly make a decision  :Smile:

----------


## Reg Dingle

> same in the UK, just they don't seem to be able to give them a few days early as it appears 2-4 days ruins their effect


Having my booster today. It was the earliest date I could book and is 1 day before 6 months since the second jab so I guess they're consistent.

----------


## Joe 90

> In Oz they are giving pfizer boosters after 6 months


Same in the UK.

Had AZ for my 1st and 2nd then Pzfizer as a booster.

----------


## Mendip

I just spoke to a mate in Norway. This morning he applied for a Thailand Pass to enter on 16th December on a flight from Norway. He had the successful application email 1 minute after the application acknowlegement email. That must be entirely automated.

----------


## harrybarracuda

> I just spoke to a mate in Norway. This morning he applied for a Thailand Pass to enter on 16th December on a flight from Norway. He had the successful application email 1 minute after the application acknowlegement email. That must be entirely automated.


See Post #1065

----------


## harrybarracuda

I don't suppose the conflicting information they've been providing plays any part in this?




> Some hotels deceiving travellers with Thailand Pass packages
> 
> 
> Some hotels are deceiving visitors from overseas, taking room reservations but omitting transport from the airport and Covid-testing, which means they must buy a new package on arrival or be rejected.
> 
> 
> Apisamai Srirangson, a spokeswoman for the Centre for Covid-19 Situation Administration, said on Monday that some hotels misled visitors and booked them only for the room.
> 
> 
> ...

----------


## Chico

H posted same

----------


## malmomike77

^ & ^^ have you two got each other on ignore?

----------


## Reg Dingle

Pfizer booster done, they gave me a flu shot in the other arm while they were at it.

Fuck waiting for 15 mins. Time to sneak off :Smile:

----------


## Chico

Scams with Hotels, and now going on about farangs not wearing masks, I've seen may thais in a short time not wearing masks as well

do they really want tourists

Mask up! Foreign visitors warned of penalties for violating disease control laws | Thaiger

----------


## Joe 90

> do they really want tourists


They'll have to get used to not having them till at least 2023, there is no confidence in foreign travel at the moment or for the foreseeable.

I'm sure the "elite" in power don't give a shit either.

----------


## Bonecollector

When you only have 20/30days holiday per year, it is a big risk for those types of travelers.

----------


## Humbert

> and now going on about farangs not wearing masks, I've seen may thais in a short time not wearing masks as well
> 
> do they really want tourists


Saw an article in the Bangkok Post about this that did not cite a single fact. Nice going as usual...keeping their reputation for sloppy journalism intact.

----------


## Joe 90

Blame the covid on farangs,  typical Thai racist behaviour. 
Most of them believe the origins of covid were in America and not China.

----------


## Chico

The fact in the article they stated Businessmen where partying and going into the sandbox program, who the fuk goes on a business trip for two weeks to phuket.

----------


## cyrille

> Blame the covid on farangs,  typical Thai racist behaviour.


Says Reg Dingle's mate.

 :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## harrybarracuda

> Scams with Hotels


I'd question whether these are all scams or just some really stupid tourists.

Reading what some of them write, you have to ask if they can even tie their own shoelaces.

----------


## Norton

> The fact in the article they stated Businessmen where partying and going into the sandbox program, who the fuk goes on a business trip for two weeks to phuket.


Travel agents.  :Wink:

----------


## aging one

> The fact in the article they stated Businessmen where partying and going into the sandbox program,



*were* :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## Chico

> I'd question whether these are all scams or just some really stupid tourists.
> 
> Reading what some of them write, you have to ask if they can even tie their own shoelaces.


Harry I'd say if the CCSA are admitting the fact they are scams, I'd say yes they are.

*CCSA admits some hotels are scamming Thailand Pass travellers*CCSA admits some hotels are scamming Thailand Pass travellers | Thaiger

----------


## harrybarracuda

> Harry I'd say if the CCSA are admitting the fact they are scams, I'd say yes they are.
> 
> *CCSA admits some hotels are scamming Thailand Pass travellers*
> 
> 
> 
> CCSA admits some hotels are scamming Thailand Pass travellers | Thaiger


Yeah, just so you know, if the "Thaiger" are saying it, it's going to be laced with clickbait.

 :bananaman: 



Actually not laced, drenched.

----------


## harrybarracuda

> Apisamai says participating hotels have been advised of all conditions pertaining to the Thailand Pass system and foreign arrivals who have not purchased a limousine service from the airport to their hotel, as well as a second PCR test, will be denied approval to enter the country.


One of the problems I can see is that they are doing test and go under two arrangements:

Phuket and everywhere else.

In Phuket the tests are administered in the airport and purchased separately, as is transport.  You can ASK the hotel to book them for you, but it is not their responsibility.

In Bangkok, they are included in the AQ booking.

Since your Quarantine booking is one of the required uploads for ThailandPass, perhaps in their rush to automate approvals they have left a bit of a gap........?

Also note the BP article does not state where these passengers are landing.

----------


## Chico

> Yeah, just so you know, if the "Thaiger" are saying it, it's going to be laced with clickbait.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Actually not laced, drenched.


Ha and the source was BKK Post :bananaman:

----------


## harrybarracuda

> Ha and the source was BKK Post



Well that's still a lot better than the fucking Thaiger.

 :Smile:

----------


## OhOh

I'm pretty sure the officials at the airport have a certain "the officers can demand additional ..." as per your local TIO.
 :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## harrybarracuda

> I'm pretty sure the officials at the airport have a certain "the officers can demand additional ..." as per your local TIO.



What does this even mean hoohoo?

----------


## harrybarracuda

It seems Test & Go may be reduced to a simple, Cambodia-style ATK on arrival.

Entering Thailand may get easier next month

----------


## Troy

I arrived at Bangkok this morning. They check Thailand Pass, PCR Test and immigration form prior to going to immigration. The immigration was quicker than usual with English speaking staff as well as immigration officer. Early morning so not crowded. 
Hotel did PCR test before entering reception. They also have form asking to download Morchana and stating it isn't working yet but will be fixed soon. I downloaded and registered OK with Thailand Pass. The PCR test result should be added but they give paper in case app fails. 
Also you get an antigen kit that you need to do on day 6-7 and upload result to the app.
All was a lot smoother than anticipated.

----------


## cyrille

Good news.

Welcome back.

----------


## OhOh

> All was a lot smoother than anticipated.


Glad to hear your journey, so far, has gone well.

----------


## harrybarracuda

> I downloaded and registered OK with Thailand Pass.


What does this mean?




> Also you get an antigen kit that you need to do on day 6-7 and upload result to the app.


Not needed for Test & Go. Just email the result to your hotel and it will get deleted eventually.

----------


## Troy

> What does this mean?


After downloading the app, you need to add a selfie a d scan the Thailand Pass QR code to register. The app is in English and Thai only. When I tried to register the wife on her phone in Thai it failed after giving consent to use data. It  then went back to start in English and worked okay.

I didn't know about antigen on day 6 before. I do like the idea though and will report if it is accepted by the app. We brought antigen kits with us to use about that time anyway, now we can use more for New Year party.

----------


## harrybarracuda

> After downloading the app, you need to add a selfie a d scan the Thailand Pass QR code to register. The app is in English and Thai only. When I tried to register the wife on her phone in Thai it failed after giving consent to use data. It  then went back to start in English and worked okay.


Are you talking about the Morchana app?




> I didn't know about antigen on day 6 before. I do like the idea though and will report if it is accepted by the app. We brought antigen kits with us to use about that time anyway, now we can use more for New Year party.


Most hotels are reporting that it cannot be uploaded to Morchana, and just to email them the result.

But they're only doing that because they're confusing sandbox with T&G and don't know what the fuck it is for.

----------


## Humbert

I arrived in Bangkok last Friday. No one said anything nor have I been informed in writing at any time of downloading ThaiPass app Morchana app or told me to take an antigen self test. Unless I get some kind of official notification I'm ignoring all this noise.

----------


## Troy

^^ Yes, hotel gave paper about morchana app not immigration. 
We fly domestic tomorrow so will see what is required for the flight.
What's the worry about using the app?

----------


## Chico

Troy, the airline will only ask for your Covid vaccination certificate, I was concerned about the shit I would go through, had more shit in UK and Doha.

----------


## cyrille

> What's the worry about using the app?


It doesn't work.

Dismiss it from your mind - nobody's been checked for it for months.

----------


## Troy

^ Duly dismissed.

----------


## harrybarracuda

The Post has reported that Israel has shut its borders to all foreigners.

I hope to fuck Prayut never read that.

 :Confused:

----------


## Chico

I'd be happy to be locked in now :Smile: 

According to the South African doctor that found the new Variant, he said its unusual but Mild

Omicron variant symptoms 'unusual but mild', says South African doctor

----------


## aging one

> According to the South African doctor that found the new Variant, he said its unusual but Mild


Chico its the New York Post, our best attempt at your tabloid journalism..

----------


## harrybarracuda

> Chico its the New York Post, our best attempt at your tabloid journalism..


Erm.....

Thailand? "The Post"?

----------


## Mendip

> I hope to fuck Prayut never read that.



I hope to fuck he doesn't read this either... I'm transiting through Schiphol next week.


*Omicron Netherlands: 13 air passengers test positive for new variant
*
*The new coronavirus variant Omicron has been detected in 13 people who arrived in the Dutch capital Amsterdam on two flights from South Africa.
*
  They are among 61 passengers who tested positive for coronavirus.

  It comes as tighter restrictions come into force in the Netherlands, amid record Covid cases and concerns over the new variant.

  This includes early closing times for hospitality and cultural venues, and limits on home gatherings.

  Omicron was first reported to the World Health Organization (WHO) by South Africa on Wednesday, and early evidence suggests it has a higher re-infection risk. It has been categorised by the WHO as a "variant of concern".

  The flights by Dutch national carrier KLM from Johannesburg arrived at 10:30 and 11:00 local time (09:30 and 10:00 GMT) on Friday. Some 600 passengers were held for several hours after arrival while they were tested for the virus.

  The passengers who tested positive for Covid-19 have been quarantined at a hotel near Amsterdam's Schiphol airport.

  Those that tested negative have been asked to isolate at home for five days and take further tests, while those in transit were allowed to continue their journeys.

  Following the announcement of the 13 Omicron cases, Dutch Health Minister Hugo de Jonge made an "urgent request" for people returning from southern Africa to get tested for Covid "as soon as possible".

  "It is not unthinkable that there are more cases in the Netherlands," he told reporters. 

  Cases of the new variant have also been confirmed in the UK, Germany, Italy, Belgium, Botswana, Israel and Hong Kong.

  A number of countries around the world have now banned or restricted flights to and from South Africa and several neighbouring nations in response to the new variant.

Omicron Netherlands: 13 air passengers test positive for new variant - BBC News

----------


## Chico

> Chico its the New York Post, our best attempt at your tabloid journalism..


ok here you go, no real data to prove anything

New Covid variant: Will new measures against Omicron work? - BBC News

----------


## Chico

Omicron symptoms mild so far, says South African doctor who spotted it - BBC News

----------


## Troy

> Troy, the airline will only ask for your Covid vaccination certificate, I was concerned about the shit I would go through, had more shit in UK and Doha.


Thai Smile at Swampy wanted PCR certificate and the vaccination certificates, which was fair enough. 
When we arrived at Udon the wanted to see vaccination certificates again at arrivals, which was a bit strange.
Anyway, safely back at home now after travelling since Friday so time for a cold beer and a relax.

----------


## Norton

> Anyway, safely back at home now after travelling since Friday so time for a cold beer and a relax.


Enjoy mate and welcome back.

----------


## Humbert

I'm back to the USA on Dec 20th. Found a good place for an RT PCR test. Much more reasonable than Bumrungrad.

Book Online | Bangkok | MedConsult Medical Clinic

Book Online | Bangkok | MedConsult Medical Clinic
medconsultasia.com

----------


## harrybarracuda

Not surprising. Saves me having to fuck about if they leave it as it is.




> The government is considering suspending the decision to replace RT-PCR tests with antigen testing for air travellers following the emergence of the Covid-19 Omicron variant, Deputy Public Health Minister Sathit Pitutecha said on Monday.
> 
> Mr Sathit said at Government House the decision to move to antigen testing was made to  facilitate the entry of visitors at designated airports, to boost the tourism sector.
> 
> The Centre for Covid-19 Situation Administration on Friday approved a Public Health Ministry proposal to allow travellers from 63 eligible countries and territories to undergo antigen testing, instead of RT-PCR, from Dec 16.
> 
> Travellers subject to RT-PCR testing have to quarantine overnight at a hotel while awaiting  the result. Antigen testing takes only hours and visitors would be allowed to proceed to their destinations if the result is negative.
> 
> The deputy minister said RT-PCR would be more effective than antigen testing in keeping the Omicron variant out of Thailand.
> ...

----------


## harrybarracuda

Thailand will not take a step back from the reopening plan despite uncertainty over the Omicron variant and the Tourism and Sports Ministry will also propose more relaxation on alcohol sales from the afternoon to lift the festive sentiment.
"Nobody wants another border closure as it was really difficult for us to reopen the country. Our economy still suffers from the crisis, so there will be no more border seals unless we are in a very critical situation," said Phiphat Ratchakitprakarn, Tourism and Sports Minister.
He said international travellers during the first 29 days of reopening numbered over 100,000, which doubled from three months of the Phuket sandbox. The figures proved that a quarantine-free strategy is the right way to attract tourists.
As the country recorded 200,000 tourists in the first 11 months, the ministry expected 300,000-400,000 tourists would visit Thailand by year-end, thanks to the winter season.
However, the plan to replace RT-PCR tests with antigen test kits for the Test and Go scheme from Dec 16 has to be postponed until there is more clarity on the Omicron variant to prevent possible caseloads of over 20,000 per day as seen during the recent wave.
"We have to accelerate the vaccination plan for residents which could help guard ourselves against the possible new wave. By December, our country will complete 110-120 million doses for the entire population and such protection will at least avoid severe conditions for those who are infected," said Mr Phiphat.
The number of vaccines required for the tourism industry is approximately 3.5 million doses, of which 3 million were requested by the Tourism Council of Thailand. The ministry will coordinate with the Public Health Ministry to allocate booster jabs for tourism employees as soon as possible.
Mr Phiphat said he will discuss with the cabinet today about allowing the sale of alcohol in blue zone areas until after midnight during year-end celebrations and unlocking sales from 2-5pm as the current rules don't permit booze sales during those hours.
The proposal will be submitted to the Centre for Covid-19 Situation Administration for approval.
Mr Phiphat said the Tourism Authority of Thailand (TAT) will organise countdown events in five regions including Ayutthaya, Nakhon Ratchasima, Chiang Mai, Phuket and Chonburi with a budget of 100-120 million baht, focusing on supporting local artists.
TAT governor Yuthasak Supasorn said the new variant hasn't affected travel sentiment so far.
However, the European market has started to see slow bookings in December due to concern over another lockdown triggered by the spread of the new variant.
But if there's no threat from Omicron, the number of international arrivals this year should reach 500,000.

Omicron will not affect reopening, says Phiphat

----------


## Buckaroo Banzai

> The figures proved that a quarantine-free strategy is the right way to attract tourists.


if only some one in this forum had told them so, LOL

----------


## Bonecollector

> Thai Smile at Swampy wanted PCR certificate and the vaccination certificates, which was fair enough. 
> When we arrived at Udon the wanted to see vaccination certificates again at arrivals, which was a bit strange.
> Anyway, safely back at home now after travelling since Friday so time for a cold beer and a relax.


Good to hear everything went ok Troy. My turn in a few days, I hope they do not completely shut the border but I am preparing myself for a 14day wankathon in a hotel.

----------


## harrybarracuda

From Twatter: (Link to follow but reliable source)




> The Thai cabinet has decided to continue the usage of PCR tests for arrivals to #Thailand. The plan to switch to ATK (or rapid) tests is now scrapped amidst the new #Omicron #COVID19 variant.

----------


## harrybarracuda

And the link.

RT-PCR test requirement on arrival in Thailand to remain in place | Thai PBS World : The latest Thai news in English, News Headlines, World News and News Broadcasts in both Thai and English. We bring Thailand to the world

----------


## Joe 90

Oh heck  here we go..


Prime Minister Boris Johnson will lead a Downing Street news conference at 16:00 BST

----------


## Humbert

Biden is going to impose proof of fitness to travel ie. negative covid RT PCR test 24 hrs before international travel to the US. It has been 72 hrs.

----------


## pickel

> Biden is going to impose proof of fitness to travel ie. negative covid RT PCR test 24 hrs before international travel to the US. It has been 72 hrs.


Do you have a link for that in regards to a PCR test? Canadians have only needed a rapid test so far.

----------


## OhOh

> Prime Minister Boris Johnson will lead a Downing Street news conference at 16:00 BST


_"Well, that's clear then! Boris Johnson says carry on partying at  Christmas, while the top NHS medic Dr Jenny Harries says don't socialise  if you don't need to. What a muddle!"_

Boris Johnson says 'Carry on Christmas' and slaps down Scrooge Harries on party plans | Politics News | Sky News

----------


## cyrille

Well bojo's 'approach' has been a dog's breakfast for 20 months, so hardly likely to change now.

They've been pretty good at helping themselves and others to piles of cash from it, though.

----------


## Humbert

> Do you have a link for that in regards to a PCR test?


No I saw it on CNN Anderson Cooper this morning.

----------


## harrybarracuda

TAT confirm the current rules stay in place.




> This will mean that the current 1-night waiting period in a hotel and a confirmed payment (for a 1-night stay at a SHA++ hotel, 1 RT-PCR test, and prearranged airport transfer) will continue to be required.


UPDATED! Thai Cabinet readjusts entry rules set to begin 16 December - TAT Newsroom

----------


## Chico

Harry, Lets hope they not close the border ::chitown:: Maybe not safe now all these covid carrying passengers on planes.

----------


## harrybarracuda

> Harry, Lets hope they not close the borderMaybe not safe now all these covid carrying passengers on planes.



You shouldn't rush to get these little gems of bullshit out and end up putting emojis in the middle.

No-one gives a fuck what you think anyway.

 :bananaman:

----------


## Chico

Well it seems not many give a fek what you think either, and they seem to be getting pissed off with your drama queen posting about Covid. :bananaman:

----------


## harrybarracuda

> Well it seems not many give a fek what you think either, and they seem to be getting pissed off with your drama queen posting about Covid.


Awwww you mean our resident whiners?

Fucking hard luck innit. Should learn to use the Ignore button.

 :Smile:

----------


## malmomike77

Well my experience of the enter Thailand process was fairly painless-in fact there seemed to be more issues on the UK end. I would have thought that the fact you had a Thaipass would have assured the Carrier in the UK that you had satisfied Thai authorities that you had the requisite Insurance and ASQ booking but they still checked it all both in the check-in queue and at the check-in desk along with your 72 Hr PCR test. Still no biggie.

As far as landing in Thailand and setting aside they seemed to land the plane as far from immigration as was possible it was a very smooth service.

First they had two rows of seats either side of the travellator some 160 metres from immigration where you were asked to present your Thaipass, PCR Test result, passport, TM6 and flight ticket which are give a first once over. You then get waived to a queue and your docs are officially checked and TM6 stamped with the arrival date.

Once through this you walk to immigration where as usual they have an officer checking that you have completed a TM6 although given they check this already it seems overkill and on to the immigration desk where there was one ahead of me in the queue and through with my bag waiting for me. 

Once through the green channel there are a row of desks set up with tens of hotel names and reps ready to whisk you to your chosen ASQ again all very painless and a minibus all to myself.

I'd actually say it was quicker than usual and very polished provided you had the right documentation.

At the ASQ it was a PCR test on arrival, select your meals and off to the room; meal left outside the door with a polite knock.

The test result was available at 5am and left in an envelope with an Antigen test kit for day 6/7. I was informed that if i could not load the Morchana App on which to register my Antigen result i could phone the AQS Hotel and they would register the result for me.

I assume that if you fail the test the trouble starts and they contact you at the room to tell you how your holiday is going to go downhill fast. 

All in all very smooth.

----------


## harrybarracuda

> Well my experience of the enter Thailand process was fairly painless-in fact there seemed to be more issues on the UK end. I would have thought that the fact you had a Thaipass would have assured the Carrier in the UK that you had satisfied Thai authorities that you had the requisite Insurance and ASQ booking but they still checked it all both in the check-in queue and at the check-in desk along with your 72 Hr PCR test.


Airlines not only have to fly you back which might mean bumping a paying passenger (might!) but they will also get fined.

That's why they are so paranoid.




> The test result was available at 5am and left in an envelope with an Antigen test kit for day 6/7. I was informed that if i could not load the Morchana App on which to register my Antigen result i could phone the AQS Hotel and they would register the result for me.


It cracks me up that they are still doing this. The ThailandPass site specifically states that ATK is needed for Sandbox, not Test & Go.

The hotels routinely give these ATKs out but have no idea what to do with them - and the app doesn't work.

So the solution is simply to email it to the hotel and then forget about it.

----------


## Troy

^^ Pleased it all went smoothly for you. We had to do the same during check-in at Frankfurt...

----------


## harrybarracuda

> ^^ Pleased it all went smoothly for you. We had to do the same during check-in at Frankfurt...


I remember having a sticky moment last time when Emirates said my hotel booking didn't have a QR code.

I think I responded forcefully enough to make them back off on that one.

 :Smile:

----------


## OhOh

> I'd actually say it was quicker than usual and very polished provided you had the right documentation.


Same as last year, multiple document inspections but far quicker than the normal snake through immigration.

----------


## harrybarracuda

I forgot to post this - a couple of Germans who put their ThailandPasses on T-shirts  :rofl:

----------


## malmomike77

Whatever will they think of next, surely better to print it on  beach towel

----------


## Buckaroo Banzai

> Thai Smile at Swampy wanted PCR certificate and the vaccination certificates, which was fair enough. 
> When we arrived at Udon the wanted to see vaccination certificates again at arrivals, which was a bit strange.
> Anyway, safely back at home now after travelling since Friday so time for a cold beer and a relax.


We went to Bangkok last Thursday to take care of some personal bussing. 
We are in Khon Kaen, a five hour drive, any other time we would had taken the plane , but it's this kind of unreasonable behavior that convinced us to drive.  We are both fully vaccinated but who wants trouble? If they want to revive the domestic travel and tourism  industry, they need to come up with a reasonable plan and stick to it, otherwise people, like us , would just stay away.

----------


## Mendip

^ BB, so did you drive or take the bus?

----------


## aging one

> We are both fully vaccinated but who wants trouble? If they want to revive the domestic travel and tourism industry, they need to come up with a reasonable plan and stick to it, otherwise people, like us , would just stay away.


I feel the same as you and will drive for the next holiday and take advantage of the" Thio Thai" program available to all Thai's. 40% off any hotel booking that the government sponsors so the hotel does not lose out. Then 600 baht a day in meal credit again from the government.  We just booked Koh Kut for 4 nights and I am real happy. Check it out.

----------


## Bonecollector

Well I made it here in one piece, just waiting for my PCR result, hopefully negative. My 'driver' is on stand by to come and pick me up. 

Plane journey was shit but hey I prefer to fly economy and have the extra money so I have only myself to blame. However, I do not think the governments or the WHO or anyone, should be allowing planes to fly fully loaded. My plane was packed, every seat taken and the staff were doing little to stop people hanging out in the aisles without masks on.

Currently planning escape routes from the hotel, just in case I get a proximity bullshit thing. I self isolated in the UK for about 8days pre flight and had been taking laterals everyday, pretty sure I cannot be positive. 

Anyway, glad to be back in the old skank.

----------


## Bonecollector

> I feel the same as you and will drive for the next holiday and take advantage of the" Thio Thai" program available to all Thai's. 40% off any hotel booking that the government sponsors so the hotel does not lose out. Then 600 baht a day in meal credit again from the government.  We just booked Koh Kut for 4 nights and I am real happy. Check it out.


Yea it is really good. We just booked a hotel in Lampang for 600baht. Who doesn't like free or at least half free!

----------


## Bonecollector

> We went to Bangkok last Thursday to take care of some personal bussing. 
> We are in Khon Kaen, a five hour drive, any other time we would had taken the plane , but it's this kind of unreasonable behavior that convinced us to drive.  We are both fully vaccinated but who wants trouble? If they want to revive the domestic travel and tourism  industry, they need to come up with a reasonable plan and stick to it, otherwise people, like us , would just stay away.


I think things have opened up just a little too much too soon and people are not following the rules, Khao San was heaving the other night according to my friend. I think you did the right thing.

----------


## malmomike77

You mean you isolated in the uk 8 days pre flight i presume

----------


## Troy

> We went to Bangkok last Thursday to take care of some personal bussing. 
> We are in Khon Kaen, a five hour drive, any other time we would had taken the plane , but it's this kind of unreasonable behavior that convinced us to drive.  We are both fully vaccinated but who wants trouble? If they want to revive the domestic travel and tourism  industry, they need to come up with a reasonable plan and stick to it, otherwise people, like us , would just stay away.


I think the PCR requirement was because we only arrived the day before and they wanted to check we'd completed the Tsst&Go. I am expecting to only have to show vaccination certificates from now on. 

We will probably fly down to Bangkok before Christmas so will find out what it's like. Much easier than driving down from this far away...

----------


## malmomike77

I've been in three different locations and aside from not flying no hotel or establishment has asked for anything. Mrs checked in no passport or thaipass asked for

----------


## Bonecollector

> You mean you isolated in the uk 8 days pre flight i presume


Sorry 555 yes pre flight, I thought it was the responsible thing to do knowing that the people around me could lose days out of their lives because I was careless.

----------


## malmomike77

A safe precaution. I limited my exposre pre flight but you can't eliminate it, especially working

----------


## Bonecollector

> A safe precaution. I limited my exposre pre flight but you can't eliminate it, especially working


Yea of course, luckily I am freelance and do a lot of work digitally. Anyways, interesting experience so far, I thought the process at the airport was excellent and everyone was super nice. Hotel super nice, private limo, had my test within 2hrs of arriving which I actually preferred as I had a bath and freshened up.

----------


## david44

> do a lot of work digitally


I too was a wanker until I came to LOS as the competition too fierce. Luckily my libido has retired and I content myself watching the younger generation trying to figure out to mat ewith your mate and whether a poke in teh dark is better than a lifetime of conubial piss/bliss/diss , pick your take.

----------


## Bonecollector

> I too was a wanker until I came to LOS as the competition too fierce. Luckily my libido has retired and I content myself watching the younger generation trying to figure out to mat ewith your mate and whether a poke in teh dark is better than a lifetime of conubial piss/bliss/diss , pick your take.


 :sexy:

----------


## Bonecollector

So I got my results at about 10pm last night, covid negative but still riddled with Aids unfortunately. Back home just before midnight and all in all, not much hassle. There is always that chance of a proximity kick in the balls which I can only imagine would be a real heart/ wallet breaker.

----------


## Humbert

I'm returning to the US next week. So, same day covid test required. I just found out a viral antigen test is the US requirement. Quicker and cheaper than an RT PCR.

----------


## Buckaroo Banzai

> I feel the same as you and will drive for the next holiday and take advantage of the" Thio Thai" program available to all Thai's. 40% off any hotel booking that the government sponsors so the hotel does not lose out. Then 600 baht a day in meal credit again from the government.  We just booked Koh Kut for 4 nights and I am real happy. Check it out.


Post a link , I was not aware of the program. 



> ^ BB, so did you drive or take the bus?


We drove, it was a nice 5 hr drive from Khon Kaen. on the way back we hit a bit of trafic because of the fathers day 4 day weekend but no problem.
 I am ready for another road trip. Maybe the new goverment pan will sweeten the pot.
I am sure you had your fill of trips for a little while LOL

----------


## harrybarracuda

> I'm returning to the US next week. So, same day covid test required. I just found out a viral antigen test is the US requirement. Quicker and cheaper than an RT PCR.


Just as well it's quicker.




> Starting on December 6, air travelers aged two and older, regardless of nationality or vaccination status, are required to show documentation of a negative viral test result _taken within one day of the flight’s departure to the United States_ before boarding.

----------


## malmomike77

Went to a tiny forest park on the coast today and it was staffed at the entrance and its the first time we've been asked for proof of vaccination. Bloody typical that we had a clear out and tidy in the car and left the certs in the hotel. There was literally no one around but it skippered the visit. Lesson learnt :Smile:

----------


## harrybarracuda

> Went to a tiny forest park on the coast today and it was staffed at the entrance and its the first time we've been asked for proof of vaccination. Bloody typical that we had a clear out and tidy in the car and left the certs in the hotel. There was literally no one around but it skippered the visit. Lesson learnt


This should all be digital by now.

----------


## malmomike77

Correct but there was no mobile signal so i couldn't open my email. Never mind

----------


## Buckaroo Banzai

> I think the PCR requirement was because we only arrived the day before and they wanted to check we'd completed the Tsst&Go. I am expecting to only have to show vaccination certificates from now on. 
> 
> We will probably fly down to Bangkok before Christmas so will find out what it's like. Much easier than driving down from this far away...


Good to know about the PCR test not being required. I thought WTF. 
It is a bit of a hike, but given the situation with covid, constantly changing requirements, and Thai interpretation of the requirements, at this time I feel a bit more in control by driving. I also like having the flexibility of being in my own car , with all of my stuff. 
We own a resent model  seven seater, third row has never been up LOL , so plenty of room to pack  lots of crap that I don't really need, but is nice to have. It's just me and the wife and we are in no hurry so we meander. 
It was nice to get out of the house and this funk we have settled in , I think I will be going on another road trip this coming weekend. Any recommendations as to where to go out of Khon Kaen  (be kind,, I know what you are thinking  :Smile: ) are appreciated .

----------


## malmomike77

We're on a road trip and its a bit of fun. Nothing too plsnned apart from two places to see family. Little has been pre booked.There are some silly discounts on koh Chang atm but couldn't be bothered. We basically stay with family weekend when the Thai pitch up and stay in a hotel Mon to Thurs and have places and beaches to ourselves.

----------


## Buckaroo Banzai

> We're on a road trip and its a bit of fun. Nothing too plsnned apart from two places to see family. Little has been pre booked


IMO the best kind of road trip.  :Smile:

----------


## malmomike77

^ well the more time i spend driving and not watching Cricket the happier i am going to be  :Smile:

----------


## OhOh

> well the more time i spend driving and not watching Cricket


Is Test Match Special still available on UK Radio 4 ?

----------


## FeelingGoodUhHuh

Hi all,
Still  confused by the Test&Go  testing requirements.

I intend to arrive in Phuket, spend 5 days and fly off to Chiang mai for another 7 days.

Do I have liberty to fly off to Chiang Mai without further testing other than the initial PCR test upon arrival?

For the day 6&7 ATK self test, I dont have to stay 7 days in phuket right? I could do the test in whatever location?

Any clarification would be appreciated.

----------


## harrybarracuda

> Is Test Match Special still available on UK Radio 4 ?


I don't think so hoohoo.

Why don't you turn on your radiogram and find out what you can hear after the valves have warmed up?

----------


## Bonecollector

> We're on a road trip and its a bit of fun. Nothing too plsnned apart from two places to see family. Little has been pre booked.There are some silly discounts on koh Chang atm but couldn't be bothered. We basically stay with family weekend when the Thai pitch up and stay in a hotel Mon to Thurs and have places and beaches to ourselves.


Nice! Have fun mate, we are off on Saturday up north! Safe travels

----------


## david44

Where to get a same day PCR test (Not the ATK test) with a certificate in English to enter EU  in Bangkok please.

Be really obliged of personal recommendations or tips or

Contact details
Turn around time, I assume 2 trips ? No idea how long the process in a hospital /clinic etc
Ideal would test Monday Pm , collect paper copy Tuesday for Tuesday night flight
Total Costs


I know the city quite well will be staying in Thonglor but anywhere on MRT /Skytrain is doable

----------


## Mendip

^ One of the only places I found last minute with availability was The Bangkok Hospital, Huay Kwang in Bangkok. The turnaround was guaranteed in 6 hours (I think) so an early morning test on the same day as a night flight was necessary as Norway required a negative PCR cert within 24 hours of arrival.

I seem to remember I put the details near the start of the work thread I did (late August). Cost I think was around 5000 Baht.

----------


## harrybarracuda

> Where to get a same day PCR test (Not the ATK test) with a certificate in English to enter EU  in Bangkok please.
> 
> Be really obliged of personal recommendations or tips or
> 
> Contact details
> Turn around time, I assume 2 trips ? No idea how long the process in a hospital /clinic etc
> Ideal would test Monday Pm , collect paper copy Tuesday for Tuesday night flight
> Total Costs
> 
> ...



This is the one I see most often recommended.

COVID-19 PCR Testing | MedConsult Bangkok

Sukhumvit Soi 49.

They have a same day option, presumably more expensive.

----------


## harrybarracuda

Just reading about a tour group of 40 who arrived this morning. All tested and taken to their hotel rooms for one night.

One person tested positive and now they are all in quarantine for 14 days.

Merry fucking Xmas and insurance won't cover you if you're not sick!

----------


## taxexile

got a link to that story harry? i need to send it to someone about to travel to thailand.

----------


## malmomike77

^^ and that is what makes travel outside your own country still such a lottery, have to feel for those people, holiday fooked and all that extra expense

----------


## Troy

> Where to get a same day PCR test (Not the ATK test) with a certificate in English to enter EU  in Bangkok please.
> 
> Be really obliged of personal recommendations or tips or
> 
> Contact details
> Turn around time, I assume 2 trips ? No idea how long the process in a hospital /clinic etc
> Ideal would test Monday Pm , collect paper copy Tuesday for Tuesday night flight
> Total Costs
> 
> ...


Just out of interest, can you use the test and go hotel s check for outward journey as well? Book in the day before your outward flight and get the PCR test next day. It is in English and looks good for outward journey.

----------


## harrybarracuda

> got a link to that story harry? i need to send it to someone about to travel to thailand.


No, it was on Facetubegram somewhere.

----------


## harrybarracuda

> Just out of interest, can you use the test and go hotel s check for outward journey as well? Book in the day before your outward flight and get the PCR test next day. It is in English and looks good for outward journey.


That's a good question. The only problem is that it's kind of a sealed route from international arrivals to your hotel room.

----------


## malmomike77

gonna be fun returning to the UK, a PCR test required within 48 hours of landing but they have run out of tests  :Smile:

----------


## Joe 90

> gonna be fun returning to the UK, a PCR test required within 48 hours of landing but they have run out of tests


Its chaos mate, you're better off staying there on some warm beach.

----------


## cyrille

Finally! You've posted something sensible on the UK COVID situation compared to Thailand.

And it's only taken a couple of years.

----------


## baldrick

> this morning


seems to be common

Phuket "Sandbox" traveller infected with Covid-19, tour group now in quarantine | Thaiger

----------


## naptownmike

You would have to be a bit of a tard to travel in a group these days.

So many things to possibly go wrong.

----------


## harrybarracuda

> seems to be common
> 
> Phuket "Sandbox" traveller infected with Covid-19, tour group now in quarantine | Thaiger


They started early on quarantining people in the seats near an infected person, but they refuse to say what the rules are. A seat either side? Rows front and behind?

And there were two guys (not seated together on the plane) in a taxi to the hotel and one tested positive; the other was forced to quarantine.

Like most people, I checked with the hotel who just said they send "hotel transport", so I paid an extra Bt500 to make sure I have my own car.

----------


## Humbert

> This is the one I see most often recommended.
> 
> COVID-19 PCR Testing | MedConsult Bangkok
> 
> Sukhumvit Soi 49.
> 
> They have a same day option, presumably more expensive.



I booked them a while back. Their RT PCR test is same day turnaround. In before 9am and result at 8pm. Cost is 2000 baht.


floor 3, Building 2 of The Racquet Club, Sukhumvit 49/9 Alley, Khlong Tan Nuea, Watthana, Bangkok 10110

----------


## harrybarracuda

Swampy was mad yesterday. Took me two hours to get out and another two waiting for a hotel room to be free.
Those that arrived in the evening took six hours. It seems a lot of people are in for Xmas.
The app still doesn't work but now they have an email for your ATK.

----------


## malmomike77

I just phoned mine through to my ASQ hotel after they said it doesn't work for some, didn't even bother pissing around with the app.

----------


## Samuel

"Test and Go" might be cancelled:




> Thai government to consider cancelling Test & Go entry scheme - Health Minister | Thaiger
> 
> Nearly two months after Thailand opened its doors to international tourism, the country may tighten restrictions and cancel the quarantine exemption scheme, Test & Go. In an interview on Channel 9, Public Health Minister Anutin Charnvirakul said that the Thai government will discuss whether to cancel the entry scheme due to the uptick in Omicron cases.
> 
> If the Test & Go scheme is cancelled, vaccinated travellers would still be able to enter Thailand under the “sandbox” scheme which allows them to roam freely in a province or district approved for the pilot tourism programme, such as Phuket and Koh Samui. They must say in the “sandbox” area for seven days before travelling to other areas of Thailand.

----------


## Norton

Short of a life or death emergency, this all goes in my

----------


## S Landreth

Registration closes for Test & Go starting today

Registration is closing at this time for travellers wishing to enter Thailand underneath the Check & Go quarantine exemption programme. In an pressing assembly this afternoon, chaired by PM Prayut Chan-o-cha, the Centre for Covid-19 Scenario Administration determined to cease accepting new vacationers underneath the entry schemes beginning at this time, in accordance with reviews in Thai media. The federal government will evaluation the scenario after the vacations on January 4.

Travellers registered to enter Thailand underneath the Check & Go will nonetheless be capable of enter Thailand underneath the programme, however no extra travellers will be capable of register, in accordance with Thai media. There can be an official press convention will extra data.

The choice first native transmission of the Omicron variant of Covid-19 which was reported yesterday. Up to now, there have been greater than 60 confirmed Omicron circumstances in Thailand.

The Check & Go program was launched on November 1, permitting absolutely vaccinated travellers, from 63 low danger international locations, to enter Thailand with out present process a prolonged quarantine. Check & Go travellers have been required to e book an evening at an accredited SHA+ resort to remain in isolation whereas they look forward to the outcomes from an RT-PCR Covid-19 take a look at.

----------


## malmomike77

Someone could have Cyrilled that before they published :Smile:

----------


## Norton

The original makes more sense.

UPDATE: Registration closes for Test & Go and Sandbox, except Phuket | Thaiger

----------


## Norton

Appears back to square one. 2 week quarantine. Suppose the right thing to do but an hope for tourist industry recovery still far off.

----------


## katie23

So just to clarify: is it back to 14 days hotel quarantine, unless one goes through the Phuket (or other) sandbox? Thanks.

----------


## Buckaroo Banzai

> Appears back to square one. 2 week quarantine. Suppose the right thing to do but an hope for tourist industry recovery still far off.


IMO it is not the right thing to do.
 It might slow the arrival of Omicron in Thailand but unless they can stop neighboring countries from getting the Omicron variant, given the porous boarders of Thailand it will soon become the dominant variant here also. So all they are doing is further cripple the tourist industry.

----------


## naptownmike

Nooooooooooooooooooooo.

Looks like I'll be headed to Phuket for the first time since 2007  ::smile11::

----------


## naptownmike

Life is all about timing. And mine rarely works out.

Maybe it will all be over by early Feb.

----------


## Norton

> So just to clarify: is it back to 14 days hotel quarantine, unless one goes through the Phuket (or other) sandbox? Thanks.


I have seen 7 to 10 days and 2 week quarantine on different sites so until the "official" version is reported difficult to say for sure. 

"Travellers already registered and approved to enter Thailand under the Thailand Pass Test & Go and Sandbox programme will still be able to enter. No more travellers will be able to register after midnight last night. Approved Test & Go travellers will now need to take a second RT-PCR test on their seventh day in Thailand, Public Health Minister Anutin Charnvirakul said in an interview with Thai media."

----------


## naptownmike

Any news on the latest arrival requirements?

I think Phuket is out for me as I already booked my ticket to BKK and just don't have the energy left to start changing it all.

----------


## harrybarracuda

> Any news on the latest arrival requirements?
> 
> I think Phuket is out for me as I already booked my ticket to BKK and just don't have the energy left to start changing it all.


Luckily we have Thai government websites to clear things up.

 :Smile: 




> Alternative Quarantine
> Conditions:
> Travellers from any country / territory. Stay in quarantine for 7/10/14 days and will be able to travel in Thailand thereafter.

----------


## Bonecollector

A bit of a setback but sure they will re-open after New Year. My parents are still planning on coming for their yearly 3month siesta and are happy to kickback in Phuket for 10days. If you are coming long term then a week or 10 days on Phuket doesn't seem that much of an obstacle, sadly that is obviously not the majority of tourists. I have a strong feeling they will open again in January but maybe with a 2nd test being another PCR.

----------


## Switch

> A bit of a setback but sure they will re-open after New Year. My parents are still planning on coming for their yearly 3month siesta and are happy to kickback in Phuket for 10days. If you are coming long term then a week or 10 days on Phuket doesn't seem that much of an obstacle, sadly that is obviously not the majority of tourists. I have a strong feeling they will open again in January but maybe with a 2nd test being another PCR.


Political expediency, or scientific necessity? I think all governments will have this problem for at least the next month or so.
 I hope your parents stay turns out ok.

----------


## naptownmike

Yes good luck to your parents BC hopefully things do settle a bit after new year.

Luckily I have a bit of time for this latest situation to be figured out.

After working almost 2 years straight maybe a few weeks in a hotel wont be so bad.

----------


## malmomike77

Been checking options for the 48 hour pre flight pcr test. I gave the hotel i stayed in a ring to check if they can arrange it. Yes is the answer, just turn up with your passport, results in 12 hours. This was an ASQ near the airport. They have a testing tent set up by the hospital and you go there deal direct and the cost is 1500 thb

----------


## Bonecollector

> Yes good luck to your parents BC hopefully things do settle a bit after new year.
> 
> Luckily I have a bit of time for this latest situation to be figured out.
> 
> After working almost 2 years straight maybe a few weeks in a hotel wont be so bad.


Thanks Mike! If you have the time and it doesn't look like Thailand pass is coming back, I would go for it. As I am reading it, vaccinated passengers only do 7 nights in a SHA+  hotel and you must fly directly to Phuket from abroad. The last bit is quite annoying but not the end of the world.

----------


## Bonecollector

> Political expediency, or scientific necessity? I think all governments will have this problem for at least the next month or so.
>  I hope your parents stay turns out ok.


Yea I definitely agree with that. I think a lot of the caution is down to political points scoring. Thanks for your wishes, they ran the US gauntlet to see the other two and that is going well.

----------


## dirk diggler

Does anyone know if I will have any issues driving my family into Phuket for NY weekend? We are double vaxxed but our 2 and 6 year old kids are not. I already jumped the gun the other morning and booked the hotel, non-refundable. I'm struggling to find the most up to date information so if anyone has a link or some info it would be very much appreciated.

----------


## Bonecollector

> Does anyone know if I will have any issues driving my family into Phuket for NY weekend? We are double vaxxed but our 2 and 6 year old kids are not. I already jumped the gun the other morning and booked the hotel, non-refundable. I'm struggling to find the most up to date information so if anyone has a link or some info it would be very much appreciated.


Found this one from November.

New entry rules for domestic arrivals to Phuket released in English

----------


## Bonecollector

Might help as well. 

Domestic flight into Phuket from Chiang Mai - Phuket - ASEAN NOW - News, Travel & Forum

----------


## dirk diggler

Nice one, cheers.

Looks like my first born in in for his first test.

----------


## Bonecollector

> Nice one, cheers.
> 
> Looks like my first born in in for his first test.


Never a nice experience, will definitely deserve some sort of confectionery after that.

Can you f'ing believe they don't have any information on the phuket gov website 5555 TIT

----------


## dirk diggler

I can believe it, I have looked. 

I've heard around that they are pretty slack at the checkpoint and waving people through as soon as they start to produce proof of vaccines from the app or an envelope or whatever. I'm gonna just say he's 5 and see if I can blag it through without the test. At very least I hope it's just the spit ones and not the nasty nasal intrusion brain sample technique.

----------


## naptownmike

What are the latest entry requirements now. I was hoping to wait it out but with just over three weeks to go I should probably get it going. 

From what I understand it is 7 days for fully vaccinated people. I already have my ticket landing I’m BKK so unfortunately the sandbox is out. 

If only for one week I’m going to splurge for a place on the river with a balcony to kill my time watching life along the river. 

Please let me know if I am correct about quarantine being 7 days. 

thanks.

----------


## dirk diggler

Sorry, I don’t have your answer Mike, but following up from my arrival in Phuket:

We arrived at the Phuket checkpoint around 8pm and didn’t have to queue for long in the car to get to the front. The policeman asked about vaccines, I had mine ready on my phone and he had a quick glance but didn’t get close enough to read it. My mrs had hers half out of the envelope and he just said ok ok, had a quick glance in the back and didn’t ask how old the kids were. Just waved us through. 

we got some home kits to test ourselves when we got home and the youngest one had to do one anyway to get back to nursery. They cost 145 baht each and just take a saliva sample from under the tongue so not intrusive at all.

----------


## harrybarracuda

> What are the latest entry requirements now. I was hoping to wait it out but with just over three weeks to go I should probably get it going. 
> 
> From what I understand it is 7 days for fully vaccinated people. I already have my ticket landing I’m BKK so unfortunately the sandbox is out. 
> 
> If only for one week I’m going to splurge for a place on the river with a balcony to kill my time watching life along the river. 
> 
> Please let me know if I am correct about quarantine being 7 days. 
> 
> thanks.


I would suggest waiting until Friday: That is the day of the next meeting when they are expected to announce changes.

Those being mooted through various pronouncements are:

- A hard deadline of 10th Jan for already approved Test & Go arrivals to get away with one day.
- Extension of the closure of bars and nightclubs from 16th Jan (Anutin has been barking about this all week, so who knows whether they will ban alcohol in "restaurants" again?).
- Changes to allow those in Phuket who test positive, but are asymptomatic, to quarantine in hotels instead of having to go to hospital. *
- A possible change to the countries allowed 7/10 day vaccination. I would think there is a good chance the UK will switch to 10 days.
- A possible switch to things based on people having had a booster shot (if they are actually checking how many of those are infected compared to two shots).



* Apparently there have been so many positive cases in Phuket that they don't have room for them anyway. Plus a lot of people didn't check their insurance to see if it covered asymptomatic infection - so when they were told to go to hospital, they simply refused. 

Supposedly Phuket is now organizing a ton of hotel rooms for isolation of those in this category.

But the usual caveat: They haven't decided yet. I hope they don't fuck with things (or even improve them!) because I'm arriving on Feb 2nd come what may. 

What I would say is I am a member of several FB groups that cover the subject, with probably 30-40,000 members in total.

The number of people reporting positive tests in those groups, especially second ones, suggests Omicron is raging. (Added: At least in Phuket).

----------


## dirk diggler

Omicron is practically a safer vaccine for covid is what I’m hearing.

----------


## Belzybob

> * Apparently there have been so many positive cases in Phuket that they don't have room for them anyway. Plus a lot of people didn't check their insurance to see if it covered asymptomatic infection - so when they were told to go to hospital, they simply refused.


I can confirm that point, at least for Thais anyway. A girlfriend has just had a mild bout of it and like many she knows, they haven't bothered going near the hospital because there are no beds anyway.

----------


## harrybarracuda

> Omicron is practically a safer vaccine for covid is what I’m hearing.


Well not for some, but for the majority it is certainly starting to seem so.

One thing that annoyed me is the "requirements" for travelling.

When I flew up from Bkk to Chiang Mai, the girl asked me if I was vaccinated, and I said yes, and that was that.

On the return flight, they never even asked.

I had to run around and find a PCR within 48 hours of flying, and did it. I presented the certificate, and the girl didn't even look at it or scan the QR.
She asked me if it was within 48 hours and I said yes. That was it.

What's the fucking point?

----------


## harrybarracuda

From Barrow:




> BREAKING: Thailand’s coronavirus alert level has just been increased to level four (out of five) following the discovery of Omicron in many provinces. Guidlines for this level include: encouraging more people to work from home, avoid unnecessary travel if possible, refrain from eating in air-con restaurants, not visiting risky venues,  etc. It also includes encouraging people not to travel abroad and to detain travellers from abroad in quarantine. 
> 
> This hasn’t been put into place yet, but CCSA will be having a meeting on Friday to discuss changes to entry requirements. They may even be an update later today. Please standby.


And from the Post:




> The Public Health Ministry has raised the nation’s Covid-19 alert level from 3 to 4 following a rapid increase in Omicron variant infections.
> Health permanent secretary Kiattiphum Wongrajit announced the decision on Thursday morning.
> He said raising the warning to level 4 included encouraging people to work from home, suspend travel, closing risk areas and limiting the number of people at gatherings.


Covid alert level increased as new cases rise

----------


## naptownmike

Thanks for the replies. 

I will hold off until the 10 th and see. It’s so difficult with the constant changes. 

I’m definitely skipping Phuket but do need to know what the latest quarantine times are so I can get my room booked. 

thanks.

----------


## Samuel

The CCSA meets today 

With Omicron cases surging, it looks like more restrictions are in store: 




> Restaurant alcohol sales, tightening quarantine on CCSA agenda today | Thaiger
> 
> Based on Health Minister Anutin Charnvirakuls proposals, there could be a tightening of the quarantine system and the sale and consumption of alcohol in restaurants could be banned (again). A lot of people will not be happy about that last recommendation, particularly bar owners and nightlife workers who were hoping to see their industry re-opened on January 15.
> 
> Opas Karnkawinpong from the Department of Disease Control has warned that if that trend continues, Thailand could soon be reporting over 10,000 cases a day. He has urged the public to avoid non-essential domestic and international travel.

----------


## Samuel

"Test and Go" until Jan 15 for those already approved:




> BREAKING: Test & Go registration closed indefinitely, must enter before January 15 | Thaiger
> 
> Registration for Thailand’s Test & Go quarantine exemption scheme will be closed indefinitely. And travellers, who are already approved to enter Thailand under the Test & Go quarantine exemption program, have until January 15 to arrive. At its general meeting today, chaired by PM Prayut Chan-o-cha, the Centre for Covid-19 Situation Administration decided to continue with the suspension of the entry scheme until further notice.


More sandbox destinations:




> BREAKING: Test & Go registration closed indefinitely, must enter before January 15 | Thaiger
> 
> But a bit of good news, more destinations were approved to welcome tourists under the Sandbox entry program, along with Phuket, which has remained open to tourists – Krabi, Phang Nga and the trio of islands off the Surat Thani coast (Koh Samui, Koh Pha Ngan and Koh Tao)are approved for Sandbox schemes.

----------


## harrybarracuda

Look out for "Phuket Sandbox Version 2"

https://www.bangkokpost.com/business/2243231/phuket-tweaks-sandbox-rules

----------


## Samuel

*69 provinces now orange zones with ban on alcohol sales at restaurants*





> 69 provinces now "orange" zones with ban on alcohol sales at restaurants | Thaiger
> 
> Restrictions are tightening in a number of provinces. Thailands Covid-19 task force revised its colour-coded zoning based on local infection rates and decided to classify 69 of Thailands 77 provinces as orange zones under tight control to curb the spread of Covid-19. The new zoning goes into effect on Sunday.
> 
> 
> The other provinces will remain classified as blue zone provinces, which are approved for pilot tourism programmes, are remaining the same. Blue zones include Bangkok, Chon Buri, Kanchanaburi, Krabi, Nonthaburi, Pathum Thani, Phang Nga, and Phuket.

----------


## Samuel

So far,  Bangkok is off the table for the sandbox program. 







> Bangkok and Pattaya left out of the Sandboxes | Thaiger
> 
>  Currently approved for Sandboxes, under yesterday’s raft of announcements from the CCSA, are Koh Samui (then travel on to Koh Phangan or Koh Tao), Krabi, Phang Nga, and a continuation of the program into Phuket.
> 
> With the arrival tap turned off for Bangkok and Pattaya, as well as other popular traveller locations around the country, occupancy rates are set to plummet throughout the rest of January and into February as the current dribble of tourists complete their holidays and head home.

----------


## Troy

The removal of the Test&Go policy has played havoc with flights...loads have been cancelled or rescheduled, including the one I was supposed to be returning on. It's going to be a long and arduous return, wife is staying until April when I hope the situation has improved.

----------


## Samuel

> What are the latest entry requirements now. I was hoping to wait it out but with just over three weeks to go I should probably get it going.
> 
> From what I understand it is 7 days for fully vaccinated people. I already have my ticket landing I’m BKK so unfortunately the sandbox is out.


AFAIK, it's still a 7 day quarantine, if you're fully vaccinated: 

You can apply for your Thailand Pass here:

Thailand Pass Registration System (for air travel only)

ASQ BKK hotel prices starting at 13,800 baht:

All 79 AQ / ASQ Hotels in Bangkok, Thailand (7 Day Packages)

----------


## Samuel

> I already have my ticket landing I’m BKK so unfortunately the sandbox is out.


Why not just call your airlline, add a flight to Samui and then transfer at the airport in BKK?

----------


## Bonecollector

So where my parents stand is they have Emirates flights (Business) coming into Bangkok. 2kpounds each to change to Phuket (cunts), 450pounds each to change to later date or to cancel. They have booked a 7day quarantine hotel in Bangkok for 2kpounds 5* but it is fully refundable for the next 10days. 

They will see where the land lies in a week. Probably best to Sandbox in Samui as then need to just buy additional flights if they can! I remember I looked into Samui sandbox as an emergency option and I think you had to have booked all flights at once or some shit. If anyone has any better knowledge on this stipulation I would be grateful if you could share it with me. 

Anyways, just thought this might help others in determining best plan of action.

----------


## Bonecollector

> Why not just book a flight to Phuket and then transfer at the airport in BKK? 
> 
> Phuket sandbox prices start at just 4,900 baht:  All 370 Sandbox Hotels in Phuket (SHA Plus Phuket Sandbox)
> 
> and flights are cheap.


I was under the impression you couldn't do this and that you had to book all flights to destination together.

----------


## Samuel

> I was under the impression you couldn't do this and that you had to book all flights to destination together.



Did your parents already register for a Thailand pass? 

Thailand Pass Registration System (for air travel only)

If you want to change your plans, just apply for a new Thailand pass QR code.

----------


## Samuel

> Thailand Pass problems? Support beefed up with 24-hour hotlines | Thaiger
> 
> 
> The 4 new 24-hour Thailand Pass Call Centre hotline phone numbers are:
> 
> 
> +66 (0)2-572-8442+66 (0)65-205-4247+66 (0)65-205-4248+66 (0)65-205-4249


.....

----------


## aging one

Sam, let him get on with getting his flights sorted.   You are in no way helping.


You must fly to Phuket from abroad. No transit in Bangkok.If you are staying less than 7 nights in Phuket, you must fly out of Phuket to an international destination.If you are staying for 7 nights/days or more in Phuket,  you will then be able to travel to any domestic destination in Thailand.

----------


## Samuel

> Sam, let him get on with getting his flights sorted. You are in no way helping.
> 
> 
> 
> You must fly to Phuket from abroad. No transit in Bangkok.If you are staying less than 7 nights in Phuket, you must fly out of Phuket to an international destination.If you are staying for 7 nights/days or more in Phuket, you will then be able to travel to any domestic destination in Thailand.


That's why it's better to call the call center, a.o., if one wants the latest updates to changes in requirements.






> You are in no way helping.


A.O.: May I suggest that you don't reply to my posts?

You are always so bitchy and negative.

----------


## aging one

> You are always so bitchy and negative.


You do know his wife came in through the sandbox over a month ago?  He does not need the cheap ass hotels either.

I think not, oh and Mike if you trust Sammy go ahead and take a chance. Even information updated as late as Dec 30th, indicates he is full of shit. The last thing you need is a problem upon landing. Hope you get it sorted and get home soon to your wife and Choke Dee.

----------


## Samuel

Anyways, I'd still suggest calling the call center if interested in a sandbox program as the rules have been changing this week. 

It looks like Samui might be easier to make last minute connection changes by calling your airline:




> SAMUI FLIGHTS FOR SANDBOX
> 
> 
> The connecting flight on Bangkok Airways must be on an approved sealed route flight. The qualifying sealed route flights are always 4 numbers beginning with "51". Any of the flights you can see for sale on the Bangkok Airways website, such as PG171, are public flights only for domestic passengers. For example, sealed route flights PG5125 and PG5171 flights can only be booked by your international carrier and are not publicly for sale, since they are intended only as sealed route transfer flights for passengers that are arriving in the country and have not been through the Test & Go, Sandbox, or AQ program yet.

----------


## Samuel

> Probably best to Sandbox in Samui as then need to just buy additional flights if they can! I remember I looked into Samui sandbox as an emergency option and* I think you had to have booked all flights at once or some shit.* If anyone has any better knowledge on this stipulation I would be grateful if you could share it with me.
> 
> Anyways, just thought this might help others in determining best plan of action.


If the airline allows you to add a "sealed route flight" to Samui and then your parents apply for a Thailand pass for Samui sandbox, that sounds kosher to me.

Have you chatted with the Thailand Pass call center, yet?

----------


## Bonecollector

> Did your parents already register for a Thailand pass? 
> 
> Thailand Pass Registration System (for air travel only)
> 
> If you want to change your plans, just apply for a new Thailand pass QR code.


Yea no doubt and no they haven't done it yet but we have everything ready as I had to do it in December. They even bought double insurance coverage. Domestic and Thai AXA. Just waiting on confirmation from Bangkok Air whether or not it is allowed for them to just buy two tickets to Samui separately on the covid charter plane and change at Suvarnabhumi

----------


## Samuel

> They even bought double insurance coverage. Domestic and Thai AXA.


Good idea as that is one thing organizers of the sandboxes have been asking for: higher requirements for insurance that also covers those who test positive for covid in Thailand,  have mild symptoms and are sent to a "hospitel".

----------


## Bonecollector

> Good idea as that is one thing organizers of the sandboxes have been asking for: higher requirements for insurance that also covers those who test positive for covid in Thailand,  have mild symptoms and are sent to a "hospitel".


at just under 5Kbaht for 60days why wouldn't you!

----------


## harrybarracuda

> I was under the impression you couldn't do this and that you had to book all flights to destination together.


You absolutely can't.

----------


## harrybarracuda

> Anyways, I'd still suggest calling the call center if interested in a sandbox program as the rules have been changing this week. 
> 
> It looks like Samui might be easier to make last minute connection changes by calling your airline:


AFAIK the rules have not changed yet because they haven't been published.

The FAQs are still on the 24th Dec revision.

----------


## harrybarracuda

> That's why it's better to call the call center, a.o., if one wants the latest updates to changes in requirements.
> 
> A.O.: May I suggest that you don't reply to my posts?
> 
> You are always so bitchy and negative.


FYI you have never been able to self transfer to Phuket after landing in Bangkok, even in the days of COE.

It's better that, if you don't know what you're talking about, you don't offer incorrect advice to people.

When the new rules are published in the gazette and the FAQs updated, all will be clear.

----------


## Samuel

> Originally Posted by Samuel
> 
> 
> Anyways, I'd still suggest calling the call center if interested in a sandbox program as the rules have been changing this week.
> 
> It looks like Samui might be easier to make last minute connection changes by calling your airline:
> 
> 
> AFAIK the rules have not changed yet because they haven't been published.
> ...


You mean if you have a flight from Seattle to Bangkok on Japan Airlines and you call JL and ask them to change the destination to Samui by adding  "a "sealed route flight" to Samui — they won't allow the change?

----------


## Samuel

> When the new rules are published in the gazette and the FAQs updated, all will be clear.


That's true, though I guess we'll see if bonecollector is able to add "sealed route flights" to Samui to the tickets.

----------


## harrybarracuda

So you can apply for a ThailandPass using Visa exemption, and arrive on a Visa.
What you can't do is apply for a Visa without:


Proof of Alternative Quarantine (AQ) or SHABA (SHA+) Hotel booking for 7day-quarantine (Vaccinated) or 10day-quarantine (Not Vaccinated)

Health Insurance Policy with the coverage of medical treatment in Thailand, including COVID-19 treatment, in the minimum amount of 50,000 USD or equivalent

Thankfully with Agoda you can still get cancellable bookings and the hotel treats it as paid.

So I'm going to have to go ahead and book ThailandPass for the first week of February and hope by then they revert to Test & Go or even an ATK on arrival. 

Otherwise I'm still looking at FIVE more PCR tests before I'm finally in the clear in my digs in Chiang Mai.

----------


## harrybarracuda

> ASQ BKK hotel prices starting at 13,800 baht:
> 
> All 79 AQ / ASQ Hotels in Bangkok, Thailand (7 Day Packages)


Just so you know, this is an agency, not a government site.

----------


## Samuel

> You mean if you have a flight from Seattle to Bangkok on Japan Airlines and you call JL and ask them to change the destination to Samui by adding "a "sealed route flight" to Samui — they won't allow the change?


Anyways, if they don't allow it — I'd just cancel the refundable ticket and book again (if flights are available) to Samui rather than sit in quarantine in BKK for a week.

----------


## aging one

> Last edited by Samuel; Today at 02:55 PM.


Pretty big edit there Samuel. What happened to seeing the area to transfer to flights to Phuket? I was only speaking of Phuket, never Samui.

----------


## naptownmike

Thanks again to everyone that responded to my questions I do appreciate it.

I'm definitely not going through the hassle and expense to change my flights at this point. Finnair doesn't fly into Phuket.

And to be honest I just don't have the energy.

I'm going to just do my 7 days in Bangkok at a nice place on the river and relax on the balcony.

----------


## naptownmike

Thanks I'm ready for some warm sun.





> You do know his wife came in through the sandbox over a month ago?  He does not need the cheap ass hotels either.
> 
> I think not, oh and Mike if you trust Sammy go ahead and take a chance. Even information updated as late as Dec 30th, indicates he is full of shit. The last thing you need is a problem upon landing. Hope you get it sorted and get home soon to your wife and Choke Dee.

----------


## Samuel

> Koh Samui to welcome visitors under sandbox plan
> 
> Koh Samui to welcome visitors under sandbox plan
> 
> PUBLISHED : 9 JAN 2022 AT 05:00
> 
> Koh Samui is now ready to handle foreign tourists under Surat Thani province's tourism sandbox programme, the resort island's tourism promotion association announced on Saturday.
> 
> 
> ...


.....

----------


## aging one

> Previously, only Phuket was allowed to continue receiving tourists under its sandbox programme, which requires vaccinated tourists to fly there directly and spend at least seven days in a SHA+ hotel on the island.


Finally correct.

----------


## harrybarracuda

> Thanks again to everyone that responded to my questions I do appreciate it.
> 
> I'm definitely not going through the hassle and expense to change my flights at this point. Finnair doesn't fly into Phuket.
> 
> And to be honest I just don't have the energy.
> 
> I'm going to just do my 7 days in Bangkok at a nice place on the river and relax on the balcony.


That's what I think I will be doing.

Anyone got suggestions? (Preferably having used one).

----------


## harrybarracuda

The three southern provinces of Surat Thani, Krabi and Phangnga will start accepting people flying in from abroad under the sandbox formula on Tuesday.
The date was confirmed in the announcement of the Royal Gazette published on Saturday.
It said travellers can enter Koh Tao, Koh Phangan and Koh Samui in Surat Thani and the entire provinces of Krabi and Phangnga from Tuesday onwards.
Visitors have to follow the same protocol as the sandbox in Phuket, which requires one RT-PCR test upon their arrival at registered hotels and another five or six days later.
The Centre for Covid-19 Situation Administration on Friday added the three provinces to the sandbox model to keep the ailing tourism sector afloat after it put the quarantine-free programme, Test & Go, on ice for the forseeable future.
The final day for travellers with previously confirmed certificates to enter the country under the Test & Go scheme will be next Saturday.
Thailand has logged 1,855 imported cases so far this month, 1,166 of them through Test & Go and 538 through the sandbox in Phuket, according to CCSA figures to Saturday. They included both Thai and foreign nationals.
New infections imported through Test & Go dropped from 230 on Friday to 181 on Saturday, but the Phuket sandbox saw an uptrend of 92 to 153 during the same period.
Travellers starting their trips in the United States led imported infections since the beginning of the year with 31 cases, one more than Russia.
Tourism operators in Bangkok and Pattaya have cried foul after they were left out of the list of sandbox destinations, but the tourism promotion association of Koh Samui said on Saturday operators were looking forward to foreign arrivals when the airport gates open on Tuesday.

Tuesday opening of new sandbox provinces confirmed

----------


## naptownmike

^^Harry, I'll let you know how mine turns out if you are traveling after early February.

----------


## harrybarracuda

> ^^Harry, I'll let you know how mine turns out if you are traveling after early February.


I'm flying on the 1st....

----------


## naptownmike

The list of ASQ hotels in Bangkok is shit.

Wonder if more will join in now that test and go has been canned.

----------


## harrybarracuda

> The list of ASQ hotels in Bangkok is shit.
> 
> Wonder if more will join in now that test and go has been canned.


I was thinking the same thing. The list does seem significantly smaller than April.

----------


## naptownmike

There are  a few that don't appear on the list of ASQ hotels for Bangkok. For some reason it's like a treasure map.

Thank god because the hotels on that list don't seem so great.

----------


## harrybarracuda

> at just under 5Kbaht for 60days why wouldn't you!


My 90-day cost Bt6,200.

Peanuts compared to the risks.

----------


## harrybarracuda

> There are  a few that don't appear on the list of ASQ hotels for Bangkok. For some reason it's like a treasure map.
> 
> Thank god because the hotels on that list don't seem so great.


Bit the bullet and just booked CentrePoint again. Did a decent enough job last time, has a balcony and can order in.

----------


## Shutree

> My 90-day cost Bt6,200.


If all goes as planned, I'll travel to UK and return with about 9 months to run on the visa. Does that mean I'll need to buy 9 months of insurance before I come back?

Does it only kick in when you arrive, or could I buy a 1-year policy and be covered before I left as well as use it for my re-entry?

----------


## harrybarracuda

> If all goes as planned, I'll travel to UK and return with about 9 months to run on the visa. Does that mean I'll need to buy 9 months of insurance before I come back?
> 
> Does it only kick in when you arrive, or could I buy a 1-year policy and be covered before I left as well as use it for my re-entry?



I'd recommend you ask that question of AXA or another agent. I was led to believe that for tourists, it must cover the duration of your stay (i.e. what you're stamped in for), but I think for people on long term visas leaving and coming back, they made some sort of concessions.

----------


## harrybarracuda

If this goes ahead, airlines will be pleased. Can't just add it to all tickets if they aren't charging it for Thais.




> The Tourism and Sports Ministry promotion plan for 2022 will be themed "Amazing Thailand New Chapter", introducing new selling points from January and collecting a 300-baht entry fee from foreign tourists from April, government spokesman Thanakorn Boonkongwanchana said on Wednesday.
> 
> <snip>
> 
> Also under the plan, from the start of the second quarter, April, an "entry fee" of 300 baht would be collected from foreign tourists arriving in Thailand, the spokesman said.
> 
> The 300 baht fee would be used to develop tourist attractions and for accident or death insurance for all tourists. The maximum insurance payout would be 1 million baht in the case of death and 500,000 baht for medical expenses.
> 
> The charge would be included in air fares. The means of collecting the entry fee from people arriving by land was still being considered.
> ...

----------


## malmomike77

^ Does that mean we don't need travel insurance  :Smile:

----------


## harrybarracuda

> ^ Does that mean we don't need travel insurance


No idea. If they listen to the feedback they might still shitcan it.

----------


## harrybarracuda

Well let's hope this has legs!


The government may revive the quarantine-free visa programme for vaccinated travellers from abroad, less than a month after suspending the waiver, as fears of a new wave of Omicron-driven Covid cases recede.
Officials will propose lifting the suspension of the Test & Go programme to the nation’s virus task force led by Prime Minister Prayut Chan-o-cha on Thursday, Deputy Prime Minister and Public Health Minister Anutin Charnvirakul said on Monday.

Govt mulls resuming quarantine-free travel programme

----------


## naptownmike

That would be great. 

They have 2.5 weeks to sort it out before I arrive

----------


## harrybarracuda

> That would be great. 
> 
> They have 2.5 weeks to sort it out before I arrive


Hopefully the clamour from "influential citizens" will help the process along.




> "We will propose measures that can be done safely and are medically sound, Health Minister Anutin Charnvirakul told Reuters. If approved it can start by Feb. 1, he said of the quarantine waiver.

----------


## naptownmike

I wonder what would happen if they change back to test and go after we are traveling or already in our hotel.

Would we be released early or have to do our full term?

----------


## harrybarracuda

> I wonder what would happen if they change back to test and go after we are traveling or already in our hotel.
> 
> Would we be released early or have to do our full term?


I think they let people out early last time but it was down to the hotel to have "heard the news".

----------


## harrybarracuda

So CCSA Meeting tomorrow then.




> The expected resumption of the Test & Go tourism scheme in February should allow the country to attract at least 8 million tourists this year, says the Tourism and Sports Ministry.
> Tourism and Sports Minister Phiphat Ratchakitprakarn said his ministry plans to push for the resumption of the quarantine-free Test & Go scheme next month as this proposal is scheduled for discussion at the Centre for Covid-19 Situation Administration meeting on Jan 20.


Ministry pushes for Test & Go redux

----------


## harrybarracuda

The Test & Go programme will be reintroduced soon while entry rules under the scheme will be tweaked to allow close monitoring of overseas arrivals' health, said Gen Supoj Malaniyom, head of operations at the Centre for Covid-19 Situation Administration (CCSA).
Gen Supoj, also secretary-general of the National Security Council, added that Test & Go rules need to be tightened. The CCSA is looking into ways to monitor the health of overseas arrivals during the first seven days of entry.

Test & Go for overseas arrivals to be restored, fine-tuned

----------


## harrybarracuda

Well that makes sense... (read to the bottom).




> @RichardBarrow 1h
> The CCSA has agreed to accept applications again for Test & Go starting from 1st February
> Can take part from any country
> Must pay for two RT-PCR tests in advance On days 1 and 5
> Must stay at a hotel that has a partner hospital
> Must wait for test results


And the kicker....




> The details are yet to be published in the Royal Gazette, but it seems clear to me, for Days 1 and 5 you must book a hotel that has a partner hospital that can do the two RT-PCR tests. This is in response to people either not doing the 2nd test or not waiting for the results.


As someone pointed out, are they going to rename it "Test And Go And Come Back And Test And Go Again".

----------


## harrybarracuda

Might be tight for me! Unless the mean you can register for dates starting Feb 1st. Will have to see what my embassy says (Twitter translation).




> Open Test & Go again, registration starts 1 Feb 65. The meeting of the Prof. approved the plan to accept travelers into the Kingdom in the form of Test and Go. Registration can begin on February 1, 2022, with preliminary guidelines.

----------


## naptownmike

I knew the rules would change just after booking my hotel  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 

The same thing happened when my wife came for the sand box in October.

Oh well maybe I'll just hang out in Bangkok for my first week. Something tells me the hotel won't be keen on a refund just like the one in Phuket.

It's only money after all and time of course.

----------


## harrybarracuda

> I knew the rules would change just after booking my hotel 
> 
> The same thing happened when my wife came for the sand box in October.
> 
> Oh well maybe I'll just hang out in Bangkok for my first week. Something tells me the hotel won't be keen on a refund just like the one in Phuket.
> 
> It's only money after all and time of course.


I'm resigned to doing a week in the hotel. If you book through Agoda and the hotel does their stuff, you can still get the hotel certificate saying you've paid - but have cancellation up to two days before.

So if by a slim chance they do open registration in the next couple of days for Feb 1st, then I'll switch, but I'm not expecting it.
Even with shit translations, it looks likely that they are not going to open registration until Feb 1st.

----------


## harrybarracuda

Top Tip: I converted ALL of my documents from PDF to JPG, submitted the ThailandPass application and got an approval in under five minutes, which I'm guessing was automated. And I'm not in a PKI partner country either.

----------


## harrybarracuda

The Updated ThailandPass:

----------


## harrybarracuda

Also, please note that someone has the ThailandPass database and is sending Phishing emails pretending to be "ThailandPass Updates".

Be warned.

----------


## HuangLao

> Also, please note that someone has the ThailandPass database and is sending Phishing emails pretending to be "ThailandPass Updates".
> 
> Be warned.


Thanks for the note, Harry - 
One would have thought that after the officially revised and updated Feb 1 TP/T&G program they might have logically installed a "new" ThailandPass database. 
Guess not.

----------


## malmomike77

So you have to isolate on day 1 and again on 5

----------


## HuangLao

> So you have to isolate on day 1 and again on 5


Yes. Yet, I don't believe it's been quite recognized as to where one can be tested on day 5 - has to be officially sanctioned local/facility anywhere in the country.

----------


## malmomike77

so the big change is you isolate twice, and its another 1200 THB for another PCR, i can't imagine that's going to attract more tourists.

----------


## harrybarracuda

Pretty fucking silly.

I arrive on 2nd Feb and stay in a hotel for 7 days.
Others may arrive on the same flight and be out on day 2.

Thankfully I'm not averse to putting my feet up for a week and getting fed and watered.

----------


## malmomike77

^ as usual its a knee jerk to those that didn't do the self administered test and phone it through, i did. 

The question is on test 2 what happens? - you aren't in an ASQ so are you legally obliged to report to a hospital and get quarantined with all the commensurate cost even though as you are fully vaccinated you are either asymptomatic or presenting very mild symptoms.

----------


## harrybarracuda

> ^ as usual its a knee jerk to those that didn't do the self administered test and phone it through, i did. 
> 
> The question is on test 2 what happens? - you aren't in an ASQ so are you legally obliged to report to a hospital and get quarantined with all the commensurate cost even though as you are fully vaccinated you are either asymptomatic or presenting very mild symptoms.


I think you missed item 4 in the left column: You have to book into an AQ hotel, get tested and await the result as on day one.

----------


## malmomike77

it was day 5 i'm thinking of, so you have to isolate again and PCR - that's basically goma fuk up your 2 week hols unless you spend them in that shit hole Fukit or some such

----------


## naptownmike

Yeah not such a convenient scheme is it.

I'm checking to see if I can change my hotel booking but the test on day 5 could be a snag as there probably aren't any ASQ hotels around Tak city.

Might be best to just stick with my current deal or possibly stay around Bangkok for 5 days. 

Who knows I don't really mind. My last day of work was today so I have the rest of my life to figure it all out.

----------


## HuangLao

> it was day 5 i'm thinking of, so you have to isolate again and PCR - that's basically goma fuk up your 2 week hols unless you spend them in that shit hole Fukit or some such


Day five is just a test. No brief quarantine required. 
But you do need to stay within shouting [or text/phone] distance to receive the results.

----------


## harrybarracuda

> Day five is just a test. No brief quarantine required. 
> But you do need to stay within shouting [or text/phone] distance to receive the results.


No Jeff, you have to quarantine on Day 5. Best you don't give advice if you don't know what you're on about.






> If testing negative for COVID-19, travellers are free to go anywhere in Thailand. _However, they must stay at their prepaid accommodation on Day 5 and undergo their second COVID-19 test using the RT-PCR technique (they must stay within the room for the RT-PCR test result.)_


UPDATED! TEST & GO scheme resumed from 1 February 2022 - TAT Newsroom

----------


## Troy

Not the most practical of solutions and not the safest either. Let's hope it changes before I return end of March.

I am only going back for a short visit and take wife back after winter has finished. I could go up to NE and return with her on Day 5 to have PCR test for return flight. We don't need any tests to go back to Germany, only proof of vaccination.

----------


## malmomike77

^ That's a quick turnaround, not pleasant.

----------


## harrybarracuda

> With more than 465,000 tourists expected at Suvarnabhumi airport between Jan 26 and Feb 7, during the Chinese New Year festivities, the government says it is fully prepared for the resumption of the Test & Go scheme this Tuesday.


Unless they think everyone applied for their Test & Go's before December 22nd, I think there's a fair chance most of these will be arriving domestically.

----------


## harrybarracuda



----------


## harrybarracuda

So not a ton of people are receiving this email. 

There are also people complaining about not getting their "ThailandPass fee" refunded - meaning they're probably as dumb as shit and used one of the fake sites  who, having collected their money and their PII, are now sending them phishing messages.

 :Smile:

----------


## HuangLao

> No Jeff, you have to quarantine on Day 5. Best you don't give advice if you don't know what you're on about.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> UPDATED! TEST & GO scheme resumed from 1 February 2022 - TAT Newsroom



Quite. Humbly corrected, Haz.
Day 5 second test - one is mandated to the brief isolation. Yet, the locale can be of one's choosing. 

Apologies extended.  :Smile:

----------


## malmomike77

> Day five is just a test. No brief quarantine required.


Apology accepted  :Smile:

----------


## harrybarracuda

> Yet, the locale can be of one's choosing.


No it can't Jeff. It has to be an SHA++ hotel that has a partner hospital, which rather limits ones options.




> _Best you don't give advice if you don't know what you're on about._

----------


## malmomike77

> which rather limits ones options


Indeed I think they need to consider this further, hopefully. Its going to make the first 5 days fairly restrictive unless you plan on sticking to tourist haunts.

----------


## harrybarracuda

> Indeed I think they need to consider this further, hopefully. Its going to make the first 5 days fairly restrictive unless you plan on sticking to tourist haunts.



Might as well stick to Sandbox. Would have made it easier for everyone.

----------


## HuangLao

> No it can't Jeff. It has to be an SHA++ hotel that has a partner hospital, which rather limits ones options.


Actually, not limited. Do some looking around and research. You might be surprised as to the number of qualified locales available throughout the country.
Noting: those that go off with the intentions of coming across with the particular knowledge.  ::chitown::

----------


## harrybarracuda

> Actually, not limited. Do some looking around and research. You might be surprised as to the number of qualified locales available throughout the country.
> Noting: those that go off with the intentions of coming across with the particular knowledge.



You might be surprised as to how few are actually properly certified SHA++ AND have a qualified partner hospital and an implemented testing program.

Because they never actually finished the sandbox expansion program.

Seriously Jeff, you don't know what you're talking about, so it's best you don't claim you do.

----------


## harrybarracuda

So on Day 2 of my quarantine, right opposite the former Panthip Plaza.

They told me on arrival they would test me the next day... which given that I arrived at 10am I decided was not going to happen, so told them I wasn't going inside the room until I was tested. Cue the usual Thai jabbering for ten minutes then a nurse appeared and took the swab (mouth and nose). Result came back today negative. So I'm on Day 2 officially and may get out a day early, although my primary requirement is getting the morning flight on the 9th.

Plugged in all the electronics, so I have audiovisual entertainment, and an ample supply of Tesco Custard Creams.

All is well.

----------


## armstrong

> So on Day 2 of my quarantine, right opposite the former Panthip Plaza.
> 
> They told me on arrival they would test me the next day... which given that I arrived at 10am I decided was not going to happen, so told them I wasn't going inside the room until I was tested. Cue the usual Thai jabbering for ten minutes then a nurse appeared and took the swab (mouth and nose). Result came back today negative. So I'm on Day 2 officially and may get out a day early, although my primary requirement is getting the morning flight on the 9th.
> 
> Plugged in all the electronics, so I have audiovisual entertainment, and an ample supply of Tesco Custard Creams.
> 
> All is well.


Harry, so now it's negative you're free to roam, is that right? And just need to go to a hotel on day 5?

----------


## harrybarracuda

> Harry, so now it's negative you're free to roam, is that right? And just need to go to a hotel on day 5?


No, I was travelling on the 1st and couldn't gamble on getting a Thailandpass on that day, so it was 7 day quarantine in Bangkok or Sandbox in Phuket. Since Phuket is a shithole, I opted for the former.

----------


## malmomike77

The day 1 and day 5 is proving a fooking challenge if you want to go anywhere non-touristy outside BKK after day 1

----------


## harrybarracuda

> The day 1 and day 5 is proving a fooking challenge if you want to go anywhere non-touristy outside BKK after day 1


Yes, the usual Thai forward thinking at work.

----------


## harrybarracuda

One day of quarantine and four custard creams left.

Looks like I'm going to make it.

 :bananaman:

----------


## harrybarracuda

Quarantine over and now all I have to do is get 100Kg of luggage oop north without incident.

----------


## Norton

> Quarantine over and now all I have to do is get 100Kg of luggage oop north without incident.


Welcome back bro!

----------


## Shutree

Malaysia just announced that they will drop all quarantine requirements for fully vaccinated travellers, starting March 1st.

If they do what they say they will, which is not a given, that might push Thailand towards a similar regime.

----------


## Shutree

> all I have to do is get 100Kg of luggage oop north


According to Simon, those high tech dolls are very heavy.  :Smile:

----------


## naptownmike

Congrats Harry.

----------


## harrybarracuda

Well I'm now living out of suitcases until Homepro come and build me some furniture, but at least I have a bed, kettle, fridge, TV and fibre interwebnet.

And let's hope that's the last I'll ever see of quarantine, I must admit I was chomping at the bit to get out at the end there.

----------


## HuangLao

Still confused and mismanaged regarding the whole entry schemes. 

My friend got Covid abroad, here's what happened when he returned to Thailand - Thai Enquirer

----------


## Buckaroo Banzai

> Still confused and mismanaged regarding the whole entry schemes. 
> 
> My friend got Covid abroad, here's what happened when he returned to Thailand - Thai Enquirer


What did I miss? 
I dont get the point of this article, it seems to be trying to make the point that it is irresponsibility that is spreading the Omicron variant, yet the "friend" seems to have done the responsible thing. He had the PCR test and it was negative, and though his  contact tested positive, the article it's self states that he did not have close contact with him. "_was never in close proximity._ _They had met in a open environment and with masks the whole time_" 

" _According to my friend, the person he was in contact with that likely spread the virus to him was never in close proximity. They had met in a open environment and with masks the whole time._"

First, there is no evidence that he got it from his friend, if Omicron is so transmissible  then it is possible, even probable , that he got it from someone else he had closer contact with.  

"_Third, the reason that the virus keeps spreading is that there is a lack of any sort of responsibility as people continue to drop their guard against the pandemic because they think that it’s over._ " 

No doubt it has a part to play, but I thought the virus kept spreading because the Omicron variant was resistant to vaccines, and resided in the upper raspatory system making it more transmissible when sneezing, coughing, and or breathing. .

"_Finally, the last point that should be made is that the vaccines work. My friend was one of those people that were skeptical of the MRNA vaccines like Pfizer and Moderna. As he has a lot of friends that are Thai doctors, he heard horror stories about how it was gene therapy and that the technology was too new to be trusted._
_As a result, he ended up getting two Sinovac and one AstraZeneca booster. Even these two “lesser” vaccines have helped him fight the disease as he has only mild symptoms with slight coughing the most worrying ailment._ "

The vaccine works to lessen the severity of the infection, but obviously not the infection  to a great extend.

----------


## OhOh

> And let's hope that's the last I'll ever see of quarantine


You'll enjoy conversing with your TIO soon.

----------


## harrybarracuda

> You'll enjoy conversing with your TIO soon.


What are you fucking wittering about now?

----------


## harrybarracuda

I have it on good authority that there is a fair chance the Test & Go & Come back & Test Again & Go Again nonsense  will disappear in early March in favour of a PCR test before flying, a vaccination certificate (not sure if two doses or two + booster) and insurance.

Which would be welcome to many I'm sure.

----------


## katie23

^Thailand has to decrease its requirements if it wants to compete with its neighbours.

Cambodia is open, Bali is open, PH reopened on Feb 10 (pre-flight RT-PCR test, vax card, insurance, online One Health Pass + QR code), Malaysia is reopening on March 1, Vietnam (possibly) reopening by March 15.

Malaysia is partially open now (Langkawi travel bubble - similar to Phuket sandbox).

----------


## Seekingasylum

Insurance for covid here is a money gouging exercise, particularly those who intend to resume their residence.

Essentially, if you have been triple vaccinated you have scarcely a 2% chance of requiring hospitalisation in the event of contracting infection. Nevertheless, farang will have to indemnify to a minimum level of US$100,000  for a period of one year which for those over 65 years of age will incur a premium of, say, 80,000 - 100,000 baht. And for those aged over 70 the prospect of gaining cover is greatly prejudiced and unlikely to be achieved for much under 150,000 baht, if one could find an insurer willing to take the risk. The international big players such as CIGNA ALLIANZ, etc will charge, typically, £6000-£8,000 for applicants aged 70+ but at least the benefit will be more realistic - the current ratio of premium/benefit offered by Thai companies is total shit given in Sterling terms a policy indemnifying costs capped at £73,000 will be charged at £2000+.

And those residents over the age of 80 will in fact either have to reconcile themselves to being a prisoner or to accept they will not be able to return or face the prospect of paying a "visa" fee of thousands.

----------


## Seekingasylum

The Thai authorities, and probably the average Thai for that matter, are still somewhat behind the curve, as indeed are many Thai "pundits" as exampled in Jeff's link.

Omicron is already endemic in Thailand. You cannot protect yourself from infection unless you are a hermit. It is a mutation that poses little or no threat for those vaccinated. Restricting infection among the general population has no effect upon the virus - it is a virus that emulates the common cold and influenza. COVID 19 and its mutations will be a fact of life. Regular vaccination for all is the future.

I don't know anyone in the UK whose family has not been infected with Omicron.

The statistics are such that the entire population will have been infected in the UK in the next couple of months.

Requiring PCR tests before travelling is quite simply stupid. 

But then, stupidity is the lingua franca here.

----------


## malmomike77

> will disappear in early March


I have delayed any hotel bookings etc waiting for this clusterfuk to disappear

----------


## david44

Welcome back to the LOS , like marriage the entry is but the start.
I hope you enjoy your stay and continue to contribute.

----------


## taxexile

reuters




> I have it on good authority that there is a fair chance the Test & Go & Come back & Test Again & Go Again nonsense will disappear in early March in favour of a PCR test before flying, a vaccination certificate (not sure if two doses or two + booster) and insurance.
> 
> Which would be welcome to many I'm sure.


that would be very welcome indeed seeing as we have flights booked for the end of march, although we will hold off collating all the paperwork for a couple of weeks in the hope of some relaxation of the entry requirements.

 by the way, was it the pizza delivery boy or your cleaner that let you in on the latest from government house?

----------


## harrybarracuda

> reuters
> 
> 
> 
> that would be very welcome indeed seeing as we have flights booked for the end of march, although we will hold off collating all the paperwork for a couple of weeks in the hope of some relaxation of the entry requirements.
> 
>  by the way, was it the pizza delivery boy or your cleaner that let you in on the latest from government house?


Sorry but one has to protect one's sources. Especially from mouthy c u n t s like you.

----------


## HuangLao

> I have it on good authority that there is a fair chance the Test & Go & Come back & Test Again & Go Again nonsense  will disappear in early March in favour of a PCR test before flying, a vaccination certificate (not sure if two doses or two + booster) and insurance.
> 
> Which would be welcome to many I'm sure.


Perhaps coming to their senses. 
I wouldn't bet on any action that defies _them_ from underhanded financial benefit. 

We'll see.

----------


## harrybarracuda

> Perhaps coming to their senses. 
> I wouldn't bet on any action that defies _them_ from underhanded financial benefit. 
> 
> We'll see.


Depends who "them" is, and whether they're suffering from the dearth of tourists.

Certainly hotel and mall owners would welcome the change, they're not exactly coining it.

----------


## Shutree

> Nevertheless, farang will have to indemnify to a minimum level of US$100,000 for a period of one year which for those over 65 years of age


This has been at the back of my mind for some time as a potential problem for the future. If I need to buy 'full'' medical insurance and then pay a second fat wedge for separate Covid insurance then the costs of living here will become prohibitive.

----------


## harrybarracuda

Pretty accurate I'd say.

----------


## OhOh

> a potential problem for the future.


If your intention is to remain in Thailand based on a Retirement Visa/Extension of Stay.

----------


## cyrille

^For once... correct.

----------


## katie23

Thailand needs to change its "test & go plus test & go" scheme if it wants to compete with its neighbours.

Cambodia & the Philippines only require RT-PCR test, insurance and vax cert, no more test or quarantine upon arrival.

Malaysia will open by March 1, Vietnam by March 15. I'm not sure what all their requirements are, but from what I've heard/ read, both countries also require vax cert, RT-PCR test & insurance. Bali is open & has similar requirements but there's still quarantine.

----------


## harrybarracuda

> This has been at the back of my mind for some time as a potential problem for the future. If I need to buy 'full'' medical insurance and then pay a second fat wedge for separate Covid insurance then the costs of living here will become prohibitive.


The new insurance requirement for Non-Imm OA has obviously buggered some people. I met a neighbour for the first time the other day and within a minute he was whinging about it, with no prompting.

"I might have to leave" he said.

I resisted the temptation to say "Good".

----------


## harrybarracuda

> Thailand needs to change its "test & go plus test & go" scheme if it wants to compete with its neighbours.


It's looking increasingly likely that they will either at this or next Friday's CCSA meeting.

----------


## Buckaroo Banzai

> It's looking increasingly likely that they will either at this or next Friday's CCSA meeting.


We are flying out of Thailand April 3rd heading for Greece for the summer and we don't even need a PCR test if we have the Thai international covid app in our phone , which we do.
I am sure by the time we comeback at the end of the summer Thailand will have done away with all this nonsense 
Didn't you just come to Thailand last May? when did you leave?  
I got to start paying attention LOL

----------


## Shutree

> I am sure by the time we comeback at the end of the summer Thailand will have done away with all this nonsense


I think so too. I'll be going to UK, returning in June, and I am expecting things to be straightforward by then. 
I expect they'll still be making us pay for Covid insurance, which really ought to be rolled into standard medical cover some time soon.
The other possible wrinkle is that I get Covid in UK and get over it but still test positive upon return to Thailand. Some tests will still return a positive days or even weeks after you stop being infectious.

----------


## harrybarracuda

> We are flying out of Thailand April 3rd heading for Greece for the summer and we don't even need a PCR test if we have the Thai international covid app in our phone , which we do.
> I am sure by the time we comeback at the end of the summer Thailand will have done away with all this nonsense 
> Didn't you just come to Thailand last May? when did you leave?  
> I got to start paying attention LOL


Just to play safe, print out your vaccination certificate. The bubbles can be an awkward bunch of cuntos too.

I came in April/May for a long vacation - One week ASQ.

Then Dec/Jan for househunting and shit - One day Test & Go

I came back permanently on 2nd Feb - One week AQ.

That's the fucking lot for me unless an emergency crops up back in Blighty.

----------


## Buckaroo Banzai

> Just to play safe, print out your vaccination certificate. The bubbles can be an awkward bunch of cuntos too.
> 
> I came in April/May for a long vacation - One week ASQ.
> 
> Then Dec/Jan for househunting and shit - One day Test & Go
> 
> I came back permanently on 2nd Feb - One week AQ.
> 
> That's the fucking lot for me unless an emergency crops up back in Blighty.


Wow , you must be a glutton for punishment LOL.
I remember when you did your one week, we were in the same hotel the following week. Not too bad. we stuffed our faces on grab food, and binged on Netflix. LOL We beat the two week quarantine requitement by one day!! 
While in Greece I will look into making Greece our main retirement base, I qualify for Greek citizenship so no visa hustles,  and for a couple of thousand dollars a year, I have been told I can buy into the Greek national health care system IKA, we will see about that, I will believe it when I see it. but if it is true it would be a game changer for me . 
So there might be a house for sale in Khon Kaen soon I will make satcha deal  :Smile: 

I am definitely making copies of everything, I learned my lesson last time I came.

----------


## harrybarracuda

> Wow , you must be a glutton for punishment LOL.
> I remember when you did your one week, we were in the same hotel the following week. Not too bad. we stuffed our faces on grab food, and binged on Netflix. LOL We beat the two week quarantine requitement by one day!! 
> While in Greece I will look into making Greece our main retirement base, I qualify for Greek citizenship so no visa hustles,  and for a couple of thousand dollars a year, I have been told I can buy into the Greek national health care system IKA, we will see about that, I will believe it when I see it. but if it is true it would be a game changer for me . 
> So there might be a house for sale in Khon Kaen soon I will make satcha deal 
> 
> I am definitely making copies of everything, I learned my lesson last time I came.


I wouldn't touch greece with a shitty stick.

Those obnoxious, loud, swarthy, oiled-up, hairy, musclebound, ugly bastards are just not my type, and that's just the women.

----------


## dirk diggler



----------


## taxexile

about fucking time.

----------


## Troy

I registered for Thailand Pass yesterday and got an auto reply to wait 3-7 days for answer. In November the reply was immediate so did I screw up with the answers or is the new norn.

There are a couple of changes since November. The qr code image from last time wasn't accepted so had to do again with white background and slightly larger border. 

Also actual hotel names for quarantine are now listed in drop down list.

AXA insurance is accepting travellers with chronic illness, such as diabetes, which they weren't last time.

----------


## Belzybob

I was looking yesterday for SHA+ hotels offering the required one day/transport/test package in Pattaya. One of them was asking 10,500 and it wasn't the Hilton!

----------


## Troy

Yesterday, I received two messages that look like they are from the Thai consulate but have both been reported as: "sent by bounces@sendgrid.net". 

They are identical messages purporting to be from different Thai consulate support e-mail addresses. The request is for full name, date of birth and last 4 digits of passport.

When I check with the consulate using my key code the application is still under review. I checked with the wife and she says the above is a known issue and reported on youtube. She also said people are having trouble when putting in 3 vaccination certificates and it copes better with just two. Not sure about that, probably my mistake for putting Moderna on the third vaccine instead of Spikevax, although that's just the new name for Moderna.

Anyway, I will wait another day or two and then resubmit my application and see if it I strike lucky next time.

Just beware of the above attempts to get your personal data.

----------


## harrybarracuda

> Yesterday, I received two messages that look like they are from the Thai consulate but have both been reported as: "sent by bounces@sendgrid.net". 
> 
> They are identical messages purporting to be from different Thai consulate support e-mail addresses. The request is for full name, date of birth and last 4 digits of passport.
> 
> When I check with the consulate using my key code the application is still under review. I checked with the wife and she says the above is a known issue and reported on youtube. She also said people are having trouble when putting in 3 vaccination certificates and it copes better with just two. Not sure about that, probably my mistake for putting Moderna on the third vaccine instead of Spikevax, although that's just the new name for Moderna.
> 
> Anyway, I will wait another day or two and then resubmit my application and see if it I strike lucky next time.
> 
> Just beware of the above attempts to get your personal data.


The emails are Phishing messages. They can lead to banking trojans (new variants) being installed on your PC, so delete and ignore.

Regarding the TP, my first two took the full week to get approved. For the third one, I converted everything to images and  I got it approved in ten minutes. So if you do try again, use all JPG or PNG files. I think that's what's required for autoapproval.

----------


## harrybarracuda

Well the General will be pleased...

Not sure if this will screw with insurance.




> WASHINGTON: _The Centers for Disease Control and Prevention (CDC) on Monday urged Americans to avoid travel to Thailand,_ Hong Kong and New Zealand over Covid-19 cases.
> The CDC elevated its travel recommendation to "Level Four: Very High" for Thailand and two other destinations. In total, the CDC urges Americans to avoid travel to about 135 countries and territories.


US CDC urges Americans to avoid travel to Thailand, Hong Kong, New Zealand

----------


## Troy

^^ Thanks, I sent all documents as jpeg images. My first approval was immediate.

----------


## harrybarracuda

> ^^ Thanks, I sent all documents as jpeg images. My first approval was immediate.


There you go.

----------


## Troy

^ But this time it took 7 days...

...approval arrived this morning.

Still plenty of time before the flight.

----------


## harrybarracuda

> ^ But this time it took 7 days...
> 
> ...approval arrived this morning.
> 
> Still plenty of time before the flight.


Are you doing sandbox or Test & Go and do an ATK somewhere and fuck knows what you're supposed to do with it because no-one seems to have a clue?

----------


## Troy

^ Test & Go since I am trying to get back to my wife and farm rather than have a holiday. As you suggested back in November, I just e-mail the ATK result back to the hotel and hear nothing more about it. I'll probably be told to put that silly Thai app on my phone but it didn't work last time and I don't expect to work now either. 

The thing is that Covid is old news now; Mother Nature has brought in the Omicron cure...Russia is the disease of the 2022.

----------


## malmomike77

^ They never even asked me to load the App and i phoned through the ATK result. Are you going via Suez?  :Smile:

----------


## harrybarracuda

> ^ Test & Go since I am trying to get back to my wife and farm rather than have a holiday. As you suggested back in November, I just e-mail the ATK result back to the hotel and hear nothing more about it. I'll probably be told to put that silly Thai app on my phone but it didn't work last time and I don't expect to work now either. 
> 
> The thing is that Covid is old news now; Mother Nature has brought in the Omicron cure...Russia is the disease of the 2022.


After three Covid tests and a full week of quarantine the stupid app still said I was medium risk.

So I ditched it. I still sign in at the malls though.

I don't think they're doing anything with this contact tracing data, it's just for show.

A lot of the Thais don't even bother.

----------


## Troy

> ^ They never even asked me to load the App and i phoned through the ATK result. Are you going via Suez?


I was thinking of going the skiddy route but it takes forever so I have gone for a non-stop. I'll let you know how much longer the route is...the last return flight was via Phuket and 15 hours including the stop.

----------


## harrybarracuda

It seems the whole shebang may be on the way out by June 30th except perhaps the preflight PCR.

----------


## malmomike77

^^ Good luck with it. My only worry now travelling, especially Thailand is getting a positive and then dealing with the idiots marching you off to hospital even though you have little or no symptoms.

----------


## Troy

^ Yep, still can't understand why I can't quarantine in my own house like I did in March 2020.

----------


## harrybarracuda

> ^^ Good luck with it. My only worry now travelling, especially Thailand is getting a positive and then dealing with the idiots marching you off to hospital even though you have little or no symptoms.


Hasn't been that way for a while. Which has been part of the problem:

People are told them must isolate if asymptomatic but not in a hospital so insurance doesn't kick in.

----------


## harrybarracuda

> ^ Yep, still can't understand why I can't quarantine in my own house like I did in March 2020.


It seems it's all down to the provinces.

----------


## Mendip

Please does anyone know if you can easily delay the date of a Thailand Pass easily without having to re-apply?

I'll be heading back in a month and will have to apply for a Thailand Pass to synchronise with a planned crew change... but these can always get delayed by a day or two at the last minute. If I have a Thailand Pass, so long as I re-book the SHA hotel for a new date, maybe 1 or 2 days later to match my new arrival date, would that be OK or would I have to re-apply for a new Thailand Pass?

----------


## harrybarracuda

> Please does anyone know if you can easily delay the date of a Thailand Pass easily without having to re-apply?
> 
> I'll be heading back in a month and will have to apply for a Thailand Pass to synchronise with a planned crew change... but these can always get delayed by a day or two at the last minute. If I have a Thailand Pass, so long as I re-book the SHA hotel for a new date, maybe 1 or 2 days later to match my new arrival date, would that be OK or would I have to re-apply for a new Thailand Pass?


You can arrive up to 72 hours AFTER the flight arrival stated on your ThailandPass without having to apply for a new one.

Just need to remember to update the Hotel/Transfer/test and make sure your preflight PCR test result is still issued within 72 hours of your first flight departure.

----------


## Mendip

^ That's great, thanks Harry.

Crew changes on this contract are a maximum of +/- 2 days from the designated day (Wednesdays)... and almost never come forward. This makes things a lot easier.

----------


## harrybarracuda

> ^ That's great, thanks Harry.
> 
> Crew changes on this contract are a maximum of +/- 2 days from the designated day (Wednesdays)... and almost never come forward. This makes things a lot easier.


Just be aware that it doesn't apply if you arrive EARLIER than your arrival time, and they have sent people back home for arriving early.

----------


## Mendip

^ Thanks, and noted.

In that case I would just have to pass an extra day in a hotel in Norway before flying. Inconvenient but certainly no real problem.

----------


## harrybarracuda

Supposedly no more post-flight testing after June 30th but no mention of ThailandPass going away.

----------


## Troy

Jeez, I'm still getting those phishing e-mails even after receiving my Thailand Pass.

Is there somewhere they can be reported, these people need locking up!

----------


## harrybarracuda

> Jeez, I'm still getting those phishing e-mails even after receiving my Thailand Pass.
> 
> Is there somewhere they can be reported, these people need locking up!


What are you receiving them on? A cloud account?

I got someone to send me one of the attachments. They're trying to install new variants of Emotet on your PC.

Nasty one. Sits there looking for banking logins...

----------


## Troy

^ Yes, it's a cloud account and the e-mails don't have an associated attachment. The e-mail just asks for personal details. I'd post a copy but I delete it as soon as I see it.

I would have thought the phishing would work best if they stated your pass was attached for download.

----------


## harrybarracuda

> ^ Yes, it's a cloud account and the e-mails don't have an associated attachment. The e-mail just asks for personal details. I'd post a copy but I delete it as soon as I see it.
> 
> I would have thought the phishing would work best if they stated your pass was attached for download.


You'll find a report function somewhere in the message options.

The procedure they are using is that when you reply to the email, they send you an email with an attachment.

When you open it, it runs a Windows script to initiate the malware process.

----------


## Troy

^ They are sending e-mails from two separate accounts that, at first glance, appear to be from the Thai consulate. That alone should arouse suspicions of most recipients. 

If I recall correctly, when I did my application in November, I received an e-mail with my Thai Pass. However, to combat this phishing the consulate provide a key code that you use to login in to obtain the pass.

----------


## malmomike77

My Thaipass experience recently was about 30 minutes to get the Jpegs sorted and everything uploaded, accepted first time and took 2 hours to get approved and the QR code.

----------


## MarilynMonroe

> Supposedly no more post-flight testing after June 30th but no mention of ThailandPass going away.


This is good to know. I read recently that they say Covid will become endemic come June. With the amount of cases currently, I sure hope things improve and they can drop both the post flight testing and the Thailand pass if they want to improve tourism. I would like to go in August if things are better and more open.

----------


## harrybarracuda

They didn't say it will become endemic, they said they intend to treat it as endemic. Not sure it will happen if they don't take the handbrake off and let it rip.

----------


## S Landreth

> I would like to go in August.....

----------


## MarilynMonroe

> They didn't say it will become endemic, they said they intend to treat it as endemic. Not sure it will happen if they don't take the handbrake off and let it rip.


Looks like things may change soon.. 

Thailand To Relax Entry Rules

Bloomberg - Are you a robot?

----------


## MarilynMonroe

Thailand to Relax Entry Rules for Tourists as War Hits Arrivals - BNN Bloomberg
You may have to be a member to see this.

----------


## taxexile

> took 2 hours to get approved and the QR code.


mine took 7 days, my wife received hers after 2 days.

only 1 hurdle left now and that is the fit to fly pcr test.

----------


## harrybarracuda

Can't confirm it yet but I am told Cambodia is to drop all testing and require only the usual tourist e-visa to enter.

Although they have recently made it more difficult to convert a tourist visa to something more long term.

----------


## Shutree

Malaysia says it will open to fully vaccinated people on April 1st. (This says UK only) However, they previously announced March 15th so we'll need to wait and see:

From 1 April, fully vaccinated arrivals travelling in Malaysia from the UK will no longer be required to quarantine.

Double-jabbed tourists will also be exempt from applying to enter the country via the MyTravelPass scheme.

However, they must still download and install the MySejahtera contact tracing app, complete a pre-departure form, and pay for a PCR test two days before departure and an antigen test upon arrival.


Malaysia travel restrictions: Entry requirements to ease with border reopening to fully vaccinated from April

----------


## Shutree

This one just says 'foreigners':

WHAT ARE THE HEALTH PROTOCOLS FOR FOREIGNERS ENTERING MALAYSIA? 

Beginning Apr 1, foreigners entering Malaysia with valid travel documents do not need to undergo quarantine, so long as they are fully vaccinated. 

The requirement for foreigners to apply to enter Malaysia using the MyTravelPass application will also be lifted. 

Instead, they only need to download and activate the MySejahtera contact tracing app and fill up a pre-departure form in the app.

Malaysia border reopening on Apr 1: What travellers need to know - CNA

----------


## malmomike77

Thailand will of course keep its hotel quarantine in place as its nice little con.

----------


## OhOh

*PM: COVID testing requirements relaxed to facilitate investment, business and tourism and to save money*

3 mins ago - BREAKING NEWS

_"PM Hun Sen has stated today that the Royal Government of Cambodia  decided to cancel the PCR test requirement for entering Cambodia and  allow the resumption of visas on arrival to boost Cambodias investment,  business and tourism  as well as saving money on test equipment and  medical equipment.

__The PM was speaking on the occasion of the inauguration of SOS  Childrens Village in Prey Veng on the morning of March 17, 2022.
_
_The PM stated that the abolition of the requirements for PCR and  rapid tests will also facilitate the travel of Cambodians, both by  reducing the pain of the nasal swab and the cost of testing.
_
_The PM confirmed that through this test, the Royal Government spends a  lot of money per day on test equipment and medical equipment._
_The PM added, The lack of [testing] is not just about having a runny  nose, it costs money every day. The Royal Government spends a lot of  money, including testing equipment, testing clothes [] We facilitate  this problem. To attract investment, business and tourism in Cambodia.  These are the points where we continue to move forward with the goal of  developing living with COVID 19. 
_
_Although the new COVID-19 mutation virus has a high incidence, the mortality rate is low._
_In particular, in the last few days, the rate of cases, as announced  by the Ministry of Health, has gradually dropped to around 100 cases per  day, with one death, and some days no deaths._
_At the same time, The PM reiterated his call for the people to  continue to protect themselves from COVID 19 through 3 health rules, 3  protection, and those who need to be vaccinated should get the COVID 19  vaccine."_

Please Wait... | Cloudflare

----------


## aging one

> Thailand will of course keep its hotel quarantine in place as its nice little con.


No they wont Mike, hopefully you as they should realize there is a much bigger picture. Peanuts being made by a few hotels now. Billions being lost by the tourism industry as a whole.

----------


## aging one

One hour after posting the above I saw this in the Post. Perhaps the most thought out plan yet. It just may happen, and will work I would think. So Good News!!

Pre-travel tests to be dropped

----------


## Mendip

I hope there's something definite announced soon AO. 

I'm due off this boat on 6th April and it would be great to just head direct to an airport without wasting a day in a hotel in Norway first to get a PCR test.

----------


## hallelujah

> Malaysia says it will open to fully vaccinated people on April 1st. (This says UK only) However, they previously announced March 15th so we'll need to wait and see:
> 
> From 1 April, fully vaccinated arrivals travelling in Malaysia from the UK will no longer be required to quarantine.
> 
> Double-jabbed tourists will also be exempt from applying to enter the country via the MyTravelPass scheme.
> 
> However, they must still download and install the MySejahtera contact tracing app, complete a pre-departure form, and pay for a PCR test two days before departure and an antigen test upon arrival.
> 
> 
> Malaysia travel restrictions: Entry requirements to ease with border reopening to fully vaccinated from April


This is excellent news. I'm off next month for a few weeks and was gonna head home, but my wife hasn't seen her family for years and the weather in April in Malaysia v UK. Hmmm. 

Get your round in, Willy!  :Smile:

----------


## harrybarracuda

> One hour after posting the above I saw this in the Post. Perhaps the most thought out plan yet. It just may happen, and will work I would think. So Good News!!
> 
> Pre-travel tests to be dropped


You have to wonder what the fuck goes through their tiny monocellular brains.

What's putting most tourists off coming is the risk of being stuck in quarantine after they arrive and possibly landed with a huge fucking bill.

This is pointless.

Fucking hell, even Cambodia has ditched this shit.

----------


## Seekingasylum

One wonders just which bit of " in the end Thai fuck up pretty much most everything they touch" 'Arry doesn't comprehend. 

The idiots don't appear to have grasped the universally accepted global fact that Omicron and its variants are not worth bothering about unless of course you are so fucking stupid as to have refused vaccination. Quarantining folk in hospitals and the covid dormitory warehouse hotels is devoid of any intelligence but then, no surprise there.

And of course Thai Air still demand a negative PCR test before boarding their aircraft.

----------


## OhOh

> not worth bothering about unless


it's this year's flu eh, some 100,000 of deaths are acceptable, eh.

No possibility of the current variant turning into something more serious, eh.




> Thai Air still demand a negative PCR test


Got to keep the infected tourist arriving or Thai citizens healthy? The rich or the mass population? Who to keep onside?

----------


## Iceman123

My wife has been blathering on about all restrictions being removed for entry to Thailand from 1st June if fully vaccinated.

No Quarantine no testing - can someone confirm if this is correct or not.

----------


## harrybarracuda

> My wife has been blathering on about all restrictions being removed for entry to Thailand from 1st June if fully vaccinated.
> 
> No Quarantine no testing - can someone confirm if this is correct or not.



It's not.

Unless they changed their mind.

Supposedly there is a "roadmap" to end restrictions on the 30th June - if certain conditions are met.

We've heard it all before.




> Thailand’s National Communicable Disease Committee (NCDC) approved, today (Wednesday), the Public Health Ministry’s plan to classify COVID-19 as an endemic disease in four months, starting on July 1st, if things go according to plans.
> Public Health Minister Anutin Charnvirakul said today that the plan is based on the principle that the good health of the people and the national economy must go together, which is the policy being adopted in several countries.
> To achieve this goal, he said relevant agencies must put in place several measures to be implemented during the four months, such as vaccination management, medical services for the infected, COVID-19 monitoring and screening measures, prevention and containment of the disease, travel restrictions and legal and social measures.
> Despite all these measures, life should be as normal as possible while the economy is recovering, said the public health minister adding, however, that even if COVID becomes an endemic disease, the population may still be required to wear face masks, avoid group gatherings, wash their hands often, undergo rapid antigen tests and get vaccinated to reduce the risk of severe cases.
> According to Public Health Permanent Secretary Dr. Kiattibhoom Vongrachit, the four-month plan to make COVID-19 an endemic disease will be divided into four stages.
> The first, from March 12th to April, will focus on efforts to suppress infection to reduce severe cases. The second stage, through April and May, is called the “plateau stage” during which the infection rate is stabilised until it starts to decline. The third stage, through May and June, which is called the “declining stage” is when daily infections drop to about 1,000-2,000 cases. The final stage, expected from July 1st, which is called the “post-pandemic stage” is when COVID-19 will become an endemic disease.


Plan to make COVID-19 endemic disease in Thailand from July 1 approved | Thai PBS World : The latest Thai news in English, News Headlines, World News and News Broadcasts in both Thai and English. We bring Thailand to the world

----------


## malmomike77

> it's this year's flu eh, some 100,000 of deaths are acceptable, eh.
> 
> No possibility of the current variant turning into something more serious, eh.


its only a worry to those who deployed the equivalent of paracetamol for treating ebola, in other words that Chinky shit Sinovax that the Thai-Chinky idiots bought into for the first year before finding out you may as well inject your own pee.

----------


## Seekingasylum

Nine members of three separate family groups related to me in the UK have all caught the omicron strain, displaying symptoms ranging from ticklish throat, mild coughing, sniffles and a day of aches and pains - one took to his bed with man flu for two days. Two were asymptomatic. All of course have been vaccinated  

So up your bum BoBo.

Iceman, google is your friend.

----------


## Mendip

I believe this was agreed on Friday but yet to be written in the RG.

----------


## malmomike77

> Nine members of three separate family groups related to me in the UK have all caught the omicron strain,


Its been in the UK news that the flu spread fast through traveller sites.

----------


## Seekingasylum

Mendip, their penchant for silly, clumsy and illogical regulations knows no boundary.

Weirdest, stupidest folk on the planet.

----------


## malmomike77

^^^ What is the difference between PCR Test on Arrival and PCR Test on Day 0?  :Smile:

----------


## Iceman123

> It's not.
> 
> Unless they changed their mind.
> 
> Supposedly there is a "roadmap" to end restrictions on the 30th June - if certain conditions are met.
> 
> We've heard it all before.
> 
> 
> ...


Cheers for that, upon further interrogation my significant other had gleaned the incorrect info from one of her Facebook friends.

I guess I will have to wait a bit longer before I can enjoy sundowners with SA in his palatial surroundings.

----------


## harrybarracuda

The Malaysian government has announced that Thailand will open its land border with Malaysia beginning April 1, though the opening is for tourists only for the time being, the Malay Mail reported. For the moment, travel for daily commuters is still under discussion between the respective governments of Malaysia and Thailand, said health minister Khairy Jamaluddin.
“The Thai government is only willing to accept leisure travellers. Discussions are still underway between Malaysia and Thailand [on the matter of] daily commuters and frequent travellers. As for travellers from Thailand, the general travel protocol that Malaysia currently has in place would apply,” the heath minister said.

Malaysia-Thailand land border open Apr 1 for tourists - paultan.org

----------


## Shutree



----------


## misskit

Thailand Releases Timeline For the Removal of Covid-19 Entry Restrictions

The Government of Thailand has just released a timeline for the removal of all entry restrictions related to the Covid-19 Coronavirus.

Thailand’s capital Bangkok has tried to revive its tourism industry several times since the pandemic began. However, travelers still have to follow strict visa entry requirements to be allowed to visit the country.


The latest developments in the Kingdom’s reopening saga suggest that Coronavirus safeguard requirements could be on their way out in just a few months.


Travelers who are considering visiting the Land of Smiles this summer should be excited about the possibility of having entry requirements eased, regardless of how many variables there are.


Here’s an overview of the expected timeline of changes, as well as what it will take to make them happen.


Since reopening its borders during the pandemic, the country has been tinkering with its strict entry requirements to try and entice more tourists back.


Just a week ago, the government eliminated the requirement for travelers to submit a negative PCR test result prior to their flight, a move that several countries have adopted in recent months.

Modifications to Thailand’s entry requirements


The country, however, is not stopping there. More modifications to the Kingdom’s entry requirements are on the way, according to the Sports and Tourism Ministry – but only if the country manages to keep case levels low during Songkran next month.


However, if Coronavirus cases are as high as Thailand’s Department of Disease Control anticipates, the country’s restrictions may stay in place even longer.


The Songkran festival which celebrates New Year is Thailand’s largest holiday and is known around the world for its water splashing festivities.


Songkran is also a time when Thais return home to spend time with their families. This could potentially spread the Coronavirus nationwide.

For the last two years, the authorities have curtailed water-related celebrations during the holiday, while this year they have asked people to perform a Coronavirus test before celebrating.


*Timeline of restrictions easing*


The timeline for restriction changes will be as follows if case levels in the country remain low after the holiday:


May 1 – ATK check performed by medical professionals will replace the RT-PCR test upon arrival – this is a faster and cheaper method of Coronavirus testing.


June 1 – Abolition of the Test and Go scheme and Thailand Pass, allowing travelers to enter Thailand as usual
Meanwhile, Thailand’s Tourism and Sports Minister Phiphat Ratchakitprakarn told reporters that several of Thailand’s neighbors have recently eased entry restrictions.


“Thailand has taken off like a rabbit since reopening to visitors last year. Many nations have opened borders and have fewer restrictions than us, so we cannot fall behind,” the minister said.


At present, travelers need a Thailand Pass to enter the country. The Thailand Pass is a QR code proving they have the necessary requirements – such as a Covid-19 vaccination, health insurance, and a stay at a designated hotel – to be allowed into the country.


Visitors can also enter through either the Test and Go or Sandbox schemes.

Please Wait... | Cloudflare

----------


## misskit

Hope this holds up as stated above. 

I intend to be back in Thailand June or July if the good lord is willing and the creek don’t rise.

----------


## harrybarracuda

> Thailand has taken off like a rabbit since reopening to visitors last year.


A rabbit with mixomatosis.

----------


## malmomike77

So no pre-departure PCR test require from 1st Aprl.

----------


## Norton

> Hope this holds up as stated above.


As do I but not looking good atm. 25k cases per day.

----------


## Mendip

I'm supposed to be travelling back to Thailand next week but so far this is proving to be my most difficult journey yet.

I have two different Pfizer vaccination certificates, the first from Norway and the second from the UK.

The UK certificate is no problem... I can download it any time from the NHS App so I can always hold a certificate with a valid QR code. I think they are valid for 30 days.

The Norwegian certificate is valid for 90 days from issue, which sounds great... but they will only issue by post since I don't have a Norwegian bank account and therefore no Norwegian 'digital ID'.

I ordered a new Norwegian certificate around 8 weeks ago, but it never arrived.

I ordered another Norwegian certificate 2 weeks ago, but that one hasn't arrived yet either and now I need it to sort out my travel next week.

Yesterday I decided to apply for the Thailand Pass for my journey back to Thailand and risk using my old Norwegian vaccine certificate and hope it wasn't noticed... but as soon as I uploaded the QR code it was rejected as 'Not Valid' and I could get no further. So I'm pretty well stuck now unless the damn certificate arrives very soon in the post at the UK address I use and gets scanned and emailed out to me on the boat so I can get my Thailand Pass.

Tomorrow morning I'll yet again call the damn Norwegian health department and plead for them to just email me this bloody certificate so I can get my Thailand Pass and get home... but I already know that they just will not do it.

Maybe this should have gone in the Daily Moan thread?

----------


## Joe 90

So what you going to do if it doesn't work out?

Get on the cider and cheese over Easter in Blighty.
Meet up with the Chitmiester, hal and dillinger for a piss up.
Every cloud... :Smile:

----------


## Joe 90

> I guess I will have to wait a bit longer before I can enjoy sundowners with SA in his palatial surroundings.


 :smiley laughing: 

Not forgetting the BBQ sausages.

----------


## Troy

^^^ I find it strange that you were allowed to get first and second vaccines from different countries unless you had a prior agreement. Everyone I know travelled back to the place they had the first in order to get the second and ensure double vaccination certificate.That's because the first included the date to get second.

The expiry dates of certificates is also odd. One would expect it to last as long as the vaccination validity. Mind you, even that is different from one country to the next. The double vaccination is 9 months for most of the EU. I think the booster gives another year extension.

----------


## harrybarracuda

> Yesterday I decided to apply for the Thailand Pass for my journey back to Thailand and risk using my old Norwegian vaccine certificate and hope it wasn't noticed... but as soon as I uploaded the QR code it was rejected as 'Not Valid' and I could get no further. So I'm pretty well stuck now unless the damn certificate arrives very soon in the post at the UK address I use and gets scanned and emailed out to me on the boat so I can get my Thailand Pass.


Did you try opening the QR code yourself to make sure it works?

----------


## cyrille

> So what you going to do if it doesn't work out?
> 
> Get on the cider and cheese over Easter in Blighty.
> Meet up with the Chitmiester, hal and dillinger for a piss up.
> Every cloud...


You actually call yourself 'the Chitmeister'.

 :smiley laughing:

----------


## Mendip

Troy, the NHS had no problem giving me the second vaccination and it states '2 of 2', but they can't seem to upload the details of the first vaccination into the UK system, which is part of my problem.

The expiration of the certificates isn't about the vaccine validity, it's about the actual _certificates_ validity. If you download a certificate from the NHS app, for example, the actual certificate is only valid for 30 days in England and then you have to download another certificate. I have no idea why. The downloaded certificates are valid for 2 years in Scotland (I'm working alongside a Scot just now) and for 90 days in Norway. The Norwegians here can just download a new certificate after 90 days but I have to get one delivered by post because I don't have a Norwegian digital ID. And as I've discovered to my cost, the certificate validity must be written into the QR code.

----------


## Mendip

> Did you try opening the QR code yourself to make sure it works?


How would I do that Harry?

I've tried scanning it with a QR app on my phone but it just comes out as gobbledegook... same as the UK one... and any other QR code I've ever scanned.

I used exactly the same Jpeg file of the QR code yesterday as I used when I applied for my Thailand Pass last November... and that time it worked fine.

----------


## Troy

When I uploaded my qr codes for my second thailand pass I initalially used the ones I created for the first one. They failed in the same way you mention. I think it was because they were on a black background. I did them again with white background and they worked fine. Maybe you have the same problem.

----------


## Mendip

I don't think so... it's on a white background and the exact same Jpeg file of the QR code I uploaded in November for my last Thailand Pass, when it worked fine. 

That time my Thailand Pass was approved in 3 hours.

----------


## Troy

Just in case you are having the same problem I had. When you enter the QR code picture does the upload show a failure then? That is what happened to me using the same jpegs I used in November. I recreated them and they worked fine. I thought at the time it was the background or maybe the border wasn't wide enough. Perhaps it's the creation date. 
Also first time I got pass in seconds, second time I had to wait a week.

----------


## Mendip

Yes, there's a lot of variables Troy.

The creation date was new as I'd re-saved the original file into a new folder before my application. I can try again... I hope it doesn't affect later applications as by this point in the process it's already registered under your name and passport number. I don't know what will happen starting again with the same details?

If it takes a week I'm already cutting it fine as I'm supposed to be flying next Wednesday.

----------


## harrybarracuda

> How would I do that Harry?
> 
> I've tried scanning it with a QR app on my phone but it just comes out as gobbledegook... same as the UK one... and any other QR code I've ever scanned.
> 
> I used exactly the same Jpeg file of the QR code yesterday as I used when I applied for my Thailand Pass last November... and that time it worked fine.


When you scan it with a QR app it should detect a URL. Open it, and it should go to your vaccination records.

If that fails, you're fucked.

----------


## harrybarracuda

> Just in case you are having the same problem I had. When you enter the QR code picture does the upload show a failure then? That is what happened to me using the same jpegs I used in November. I recreated them and they worked fine. I thought at the time it was the background or maybe the border wasn't wide enough. Perhaps it's the creation date. 
> Also first time I got pass in seconds, second time I had to wait a week.


My first two, using a few PDFs, took a week.

The last one, using ALL images (jpg) took like ten minutes.

It failed uploading the QR for me too (I had one covering all three vaccines), so I opened it in Paint and saved it as a PNG file. Then uploaded again.

Got the TP back in short order.

----------


## Mendip

Where there's a will...

After over two weeks, my renewal Norwegian Pfizer certificate still hadn't arrived in the UK, so on Tuesday I again called '_Helsenorge_' in Oslo to plead for them to just email me the damn certificate so I could apply for a Thailand Pass and get home. Despite my best acting (my wife was sick in hospital, the daughter was on her own, etc etc) they just would not budge and would not email me a certificate due to 'Data Confidentiality'.

The guy did however eventually say that I could pick one up myself at several offices across the country. This of course is not ideal as I'm working offshore in the middle of the Norwegian Sea. I explained this and after some consideration he said that if I knew anyone, so long as they had a letter from me giving permission to pick up the certificate, they could collect it on on my behalf. And after many more questions... yes there was such an office in Bergen, and yes, the letter could be a scan, it didn't have to be an original.

I'm currently working with a very old friend from Bergen... I managed to persuade him to persuade his wife to try and pick me up a Covid certificate and eventually she agreed. I sent her off a signed letter, scan of my passport, etc etc to the wife and kept my fingers crossed. Yesterday lunchtime, after apparently 1 hour 30 minutes in a queue (behind a lot of Ukrainians) my mate's wife finally managed to get this Bergen Kommune office to print off a paper copy of my much sought after Norwegian Pfizer certificate which is valid for 90 days... to 27th June! I must admit to finding it odd that the Norwegian health department wouldn't email me this certificate on 'data confidentiality' grounds, yet were happy to pass it over to someone who had never met me, and who were going to email it to me anyway. But there you go.

After picking it up, the wife sent my mate a Whatsapp message with the worst photos of a certificate attached that I've ever seen. The far end was even out of focus, the QR code cropped and I could see that she had the certificate on her lap in the car as it was half folded over and in shadow. She had done so well but failed at the last hurdle... the frustration was immense. I had a word with my mate and he agreed to 'gently request' that his wife would get the damn certificate scanned properly (he was treading very lightly at this point as she'd lost her lunch break standing in a queue for some Englishman that she'd never met before).

Anyway, at 8:30am today I received an email with a pdf of the most perfectly scanned certificate I've ever seen. I duly made Jpegs of it and the QR code and applied for my Thailand Pass. The 'QR code' stage went through without hitch with the new certificate and I think it must have previously failed because the cert was out of date. The Thailand Pass application is in and so long as I get accepted before my flight next Wednesday I'm going home. The three day quarantine will have me travelling up to Korat the weekend after next with all the Songkran traffic, but who cares. I'm finally getting somewhere!

----------


## malmomike77

> I must admit to finding it odd that the Norwegian health department wouldn't email me this certificate on 'data confidentiality' grounds, yet were happy to pass it over to someone who had never met me, and who were going to email it to me anyway. But there you go.


That bemused me too, its almost the sort of thing you expect with Thai bureaucracy 

Well done, i think you've used up a few brownie points.




> The three day quarantine


Are you sure its not 5 days  :Smile:

----------


## harrybarracuda

> Where there's a will...
> 
> After over two weeks, my renewal Norwegian Pfizer certificate still hadn't arrived in the UK, so on Tuesday I again called '_Helsenorge_' in Oslo to plead for them to just email me the damn certificate so I could apply for a Thailand Pass and get home. Despite my best acting (my wife was sick in hospital, the daughter was on her own, etc etc) they just would not budge and would not email me a certificate due to 'Data Confidentiality'.
> 
> The guy did however eventually say that I could pick one up myself at several offices across the country. This of course is not ideal as I'm working offshore in the middle of the Norwegian Sea. I explained this and after some consideration he said that if I knew anyone, so long as they had a letter from me giving permission to pick up the certificate, they could collect it on on my behalf. And after many more questions... yes there was such an office in Bergen, and yes, the letter could be a scan, it didn't have to be an original.
> 
> I'm currently working with a very old friend from Bergen... I managed to persuade him to persuade his wife to try and pick me up a Covid certificate and eventually she agreed. I sent her off a signed letter, scan of my passport, etc etc to the wife and kept my fingers crossed. Yesterday lunchtime, after apparently 1 hour 30 minutes in a queue (behind a lot of Ukrainians) my mate's wife finally managed to get this Bergen Kommune office to print off a paper copy of my much sought after Norwegian Pfizer certificate which is valid for 90 days... to 27th June! I must admit to finding it odd that the Norwegian health department wouldn't email me this certificate on 'data confidentiality' grounds, yet were happy to pass it over to someone who had never met me, and who were going to email it to me anyway. But there you go.
> 
> After picking it up, the wife sent my mate a Whatsapp message with the worst photos of a certificate attached that I've ever seen. The far end was even out of focus, the QR code cropped and I could see that she had the certificate on her lap in the car as it was half folded over and in shadow. She had done so well but failed at the last hurdle... the frustration was immense. I had a word with my mate and he agreed to 'gently request' that his wife would get the damn certificate scanned properly (he was treading very lightly at this point as she'd lost her lunch break standing in a queue for some Englishman that she'd never met before).
> ...


Might one suggest a bouquet in thanks to the kind lady?

----------


## Mendip

^ I mentioned this to her husband but he thought something Thai would be more suitable.

If I can get my new dehydrator up and running when I get home, I was thinking of bringing some dried mango over next time?

----------


## Stumpy

Crazy times. I am flying to Vietnam for work. This factory/supplier visit used to be basically a day if I wanted it to be. Fly out in Am, arrive, then do part of the visit one day, then finish up in AM next day, hop a plane and back home here in Thailand. Not anymore...at least for the time being.

Excluding all the paper work required to fly in advance this is the basic process


Saturday get PCR test in AM in Lampang

Fly to BKK in the afternoon and wait for the test results. They will email the PCR results before 5pm that same day.

Sunday morning fly to Vietnam. I had to do it this way as due to limited flights if I had flown same day my 3 hr flight would have been a 20 hour flight with 4 layovers. So now its a Sunday flight to Ho Chi Minh city, 2 hour layover then fly to HanoiMonday is the travel off day but once we arrive I have to find a local place to complete a PCR test for my flight back.Tuesday all day factory visit and supplier audit. After work get PCR test then waitI had to hedge on how fast I would get the test results so I am staying until Thursday which is when my flight back to Thailand is scheduled. So I will have a few days in Hanoi with my wife to travel around as she is coming with me on this one being it is basically a week and she has never been.Arrive back in Thailand on Thursday and head to the Test and go Hotel. Stay that nightHave flight booked back to Lampang Friday afternoon.

So what used to be a quick few hundred dollar trip for the company is now a few thousand dollar trip as you have to plan 2 days before and 2 days after for testing before you fly and testing before you return. Interesting is that Vietnam does not require a PCR test to arrive as long as fully vaccinated but the airlines require one to fly. 

After returning, I get to do it all again as 5 days later I fly back to California. WAFJ......but whats ya gonna do.

----------


## misskit

*Updated measures for entering the Kingdom of Thailand announced, starting April 1st*

The updated measures for entering the Kingdom of Thailand have been announced and made official in the Royal Gazette, Thailand’s legal bulletin, starting on April 1st.


Travelers are no longer required to provide a negative RT-PCR test within 72 hours of departure. However, the RT-PCR test requirement for the on-arrival date remains unchanged. Travelers must have a fully paid hotel reservation confirmation for the arrival date which must include an RT-PCR test, ATK test kit, and airport pick-up. Thailand Pass must still be completed and approved prior to arrival in Thailand.


It is noted that some airlines may still require an RT-PCR test or extra documentation before boarding. Travelers must check with the airline on specific requirements prior to boarding.

The quarantine period for Alternative Quarantine (AQ) will be reduced to 5 days for travelers who are not fully vaccinated and proof of vaccination is no longer required.


The quarantine period for the Sandbox program will be reduced to 5 days.

Attention Required! | Cloudflare

----------


## armstrong

My brother and his family arrived today. Pretty straight forward from what I've heard.  Jumped into a booked taxi at swampy straight to a hotel in HH for a PCR. Test overnight.

----------


## Bonecollector

Sounds like a nightmare Mendy but glad to hear there is light at the end of the tunnel. I am back in blighty now and will be heading back to LOS June 1st. I am hoping the rumors of a complete cancellation of Thailand past on June 1st come true!

Safe travels!

Good luck in Nam Stumps, looking forward to a picture of a nice Pho Ga and a Larue brew!

----------


## pickel

> So I will have a few days in Hanoi with my wife to travel around as she is coming with me on this one being it is basically a week and she has never been.


I thought Vietnam was only allowing tourists arriving on package tours. Has that changed? Or will your wife's visit be considered as business?

----------


## baldrick

> but he thought something Thai would be more suitable


maybe some thai silk - scarf ? - that she can show off in the office

----------


## Mendip

^ Yeah, I think that's a good idea Baldrick. There's a good silk place down the road from us in Chok Chai. I'll maybe give her a few dehydrated mangoes as well.

Tonight I awoke to two new emails on my phone.

One was from the Thailand Pass people to say my registration has been approved... this was 11 hours 3 minutes after I applied.

The second was from the travel department saying they couldn't get me on the KLM flight out of Stavanger next Wednesday as it is fully booked. This will be the SVG-AMS leg, crammed with Norwegians going away for Easter.

So I need to edit and re-submit the Thailand Pass with a new flight, via Istanbul. The Thailand Pass states the country of your last port of departure (currently Netherlands) so I need to change that to Turkey. I'm not sure how important this is, but as I have time I may as well do it. 

This is the big problem with coordinating this stuff with crew changes... with potential delays, port changes, etc I never know for certain what flight I'll be on until the last minute.

----------


## sabang

Just checking- are there any of these Quarantine hotels available on the Darkside, Pattaya? If not, reckon I'll just go with the Sunshine Hotel- their benefit is they have a PCR test place right in the lobby, so no need for your ride to dick around taking you to some other test centre.

----------


## harrybarracuda

> ^ Yeah, I think that's a good idea Baldrick. There's a good silk place down the road from us in Chok Chai. I'll maybe give her a few dehydrated mangoes as well.
> 
> Tonight I awoke to two new emails on my phone.
> 
> One was from the Thailand Pass people to say my registration has been approved... this was 11 hours 3 minutes after I applied.
> 
> The second was from the travel department saying they couldn't get me on the KLM flight out of Stavanger next Wednesday as it is fully booked. This will be the SVG-AMS leg, crammed with Norwegians going away for Easter.
> 
> So I need to edit and re-submit the Thailand Pass with a new flight, via Istanbul. The Thailand Pass states the country of your last port of departure (currently Netherlands) so I need to change that to Turkey. I'm not sure how important this is, but as I have time I may as well do it. 
> ...


Can't you get a flight out of Stavanger on the Thursday? Remember you can arrive up to 72 hours later than your scheduled arrival time without reapplying for ThailandPass (just change everything else).

----------


## Stumpy

> I thought Vietnam was only allowing tourists arriving on package tours. Has that changed? Or will your wife's visit be considered as business?


Vietnam is fully open.

----------


## Mendip

^^ Yeah, thanks Harry. I've put that idea forward, although I don't hold out much hope. Flight costs are high on this company's agenda and they won't entertain Business Class unless an emergency. Thursday is also extremely busy. I don't know why these bloody Norwegians can't just stay at home for Easter.

There's already rumours of a delayed crew change until next Thursday, and Turkish don't fly out of Oslo on Thursdays... so if I re-submit the details for a new Thailand Pass using the flight via Istanbul... and the Wednesday crew change slips to Thursday... I'll be buggered.

I've asked them just to book any flight on Wednesday that also operates on Thursday, and then I'll re-submit for the Thailand Pass. I can't believe how complicated this has become. 

I could of course just give up on Wednesday and wait until Thursday for flying to be sure, but that would eat into my 3 day quarantine time.

----------


## Stumpy

> I can't believe how complicated this has become.


Sounds like a mess Mendy. My trip to Vietnam is a load of paperwork both ways. Fortunately my wife took the lead on getting it all in order and she did a bang up job.  

The US trip will be easy. Just a PCR test to keep Singapore airlines happy. Nothing required upon arrival at SFO except my passport (Like the good ol days). We will be there for awhile so hopefully the return will be easier....But its a forever changing situation

----------


## Buckaroo Banzai

> The US trip will be easy. Just a PCR test to keep Singapore airlines happy. Nothing required upon arrival at SFO except my passport (Like the good ol days). We will be there for awhile so hopefully the return will be easier....But its a forever changing situation


Same here. We are flying to Greece tomorrow, and if fully vaccinated in Thailand and have a Thai international certificate you don't even need a test, unfortunately only my third vaccine was in Thailand and is reflected in my Thai international certificate , so I will take a ATK test at the airport in BKK before we depart. I hope it does not come back positive cause it will ruin everything. I wonder if I take a test on my own before I go there from Khon Kaen? 
Anyone knows what the false positive rate is in these tests?

We wont come back until the end of the summer, so by that time things should have settled down by then.

----------


## Stumpy

> my third vaccine was in Thailand and is reflected in my Thai international certificate


BB,
When I got my 3rd Moderna booster shot here ( First 2 were in the US), I had them fill out the US Vaccination card. I do not have a Thailand Intl cert.  It has worked out perfectly with no issues.

----------


## Buckaroo Banzai

> BB,
> When I got my 3rd Moderna booster shot here ( First 2 were in the US), I had them fill out the US Vaccination card. I do not have a Thailand Intl cert.  It has worked out perfectly with no issues.


I wish we had done the same .
Initially you don't get the international vaccination certificate, you have to go to the app later on and download it. 
Wife did it so I don't know the exact procedure, but I know that  Thailand is a member of an international agreement that the US is not,  that recognizes each others vaccination certificates. So for flying to Greece (not sure if some or all EU countries)  with a Thai international certificate you do not need a covid test before arrival, but for flying  to Greece with a US certificate you do need a covid test , either a PCR test no more that 72 hrs before arrival, or an ATK test no more than 24 hrs before arrival. 
Because of the mix up where the first two are on a US certificate and the last one on A Thai certificate, we did not want to chance it and we are having the ATK test before departure. It is only a 13 hr trip so we are well with in the 24 hrs allowed.
It is only 550 bht each  
Before we leave for Bangkok tomorrow we will take a home test  just to make sure we are not going to BKK for nothing.
Keeping our fingers crossed.  :Smile: 
Oh! how I long for the days when you bought a ticket packed your bags and and GO!

----------


## Mendip

I've still no definite flight home but next Wednesday with Turkish Airlines is currently looking favourite.

I tried to amend my Thailand Pass by getting into the application with the code with the hope that I could just amend the flight details and departure country. Of course the 'edit your application' option was greyed out.

I eventually got through on the 24 hour phone helpline and was advised that I'd have to do a new application, which I have now submitted.

But I also learnt that this shouldn't have been necessary, owing to me being a complete twat.

You have to enter your arrival flight number (ie from the last connection to BKK) which for me was previously KL0803 from AMS. You also have to enter your departure country, which for me was The Netherlands.

I have now learnt that the departure country isn't the country of the last flight, but the country where you depart from originally, ie Norway for me. Connection countries don't count so long as you stay in transit. So I had no need to edit The Netherlands to Turkey... I should have just entered Norway in the first place... and I will still be departing from Norway.

So long as I get my new Thailand Pass accepted in the next few days it doesn't matter if my crew change gets delayed, or what the flights are, so long as I still depart from Norway and leave within 72 hours of Wednesday... so I will have until Saturday. Crew changes never slip that much with this company.

I finally feel as though I'll be getting home.

----------


## Stumpy

Cheers Mendy.  Travel safe.

----------


## Troy

^^ Not sure if it's any use to you or others but you are free to leave the quarantine hotel as soon as your covid test arrives. In my case it was 6pm, which was just too late to catch the last flight to Udon.

----------


## Mendip

^ Troy, I won't be arriving until late afternoon so if I'm lucky I'll catch the 18:00 - 19:00 testing time which will release me at 8am the next morning. Results from the 21:00 - 23:00 tests don't come until 2pm the next day.

 To be honest I'm on a 3 day quarantine deal so it makes little difference.


Anyway, they're getting slower but 19 hours 42 minutes after my latest application I had approval.

This Thailand Pass has been hard work. I'm covered for arrival until next Sunday so surely I'm done with this stuff now.

----------


## Iceman123

I am booked to arrive in Thailand in July. I booked this far out to hopefully arrive when Thailand pass and 1 night test and go are a thing of the past.

The only thing I will probably have to do is wear a mask on the flight, however I have mitigated this by going Business Class and I will ensure that I have nibbles and drinks in front of me at all times.

Cost to me and wife for return tickets was 248,000 Krisflyer points. (I have shitloads)  Thank you Singapore Airlines.

----------


## harrybarracuda

Big meeting today. It is rumoured:




> For fully-vaccinated tourists, RT PCR DAY 0 will be canceled. Only self ATK is suggested.
> For non-vaccinated tourists, do RT PCR on day 4 and 5


I'd rather they kept quarantine for the antivax wankers, but at least they are still being penalised by having to fuck around to organise and pay for a PCR test.

----------


## harrybarracuda



----------


## malmomike77

^ if approved, from 1st of May

----------


## harrybarracuda

> ^ if approved, from 1st of May


.... If published in the Royal Gazette.

----------


## Shutree

So Thailand Pass will carry on. Insurance too.

----------


## malmomike77

No, you'll come in with proof of vaccine or not, if vaccinated you come in nothing more

----------


## Shutree

> No, you'll come in with proof of vaccine or not, if vaccinated you come in nothing more


I suppose wait to see what gets published in the gazette. Harry's note above still has Thailand Pass and insurance. I am hoping all that will go away before my UK trip in June.

----------


## malmomike77

I think you'll good for June.  :Smile:

----------


## harrybarracuda

> No, you'll come in with proof of vaccine or not, if vaccinated you come in nothing more


The general consensus is you upload insurance covering $10k + Vaccine certificate to get a ThailandPass. Then just arrive and go.

If unvaccinated, five day ASQ.

ThailandPass has NOT been abolished according to what has been announced so far.

----------


## harrybarracuda

The TP site has had this message added:




> Registration on Thailand Pass for travelers entering Thailand from 1 May 2022 under new entry measures will be opened from 29 April 2022 onwards (00.01 hrs Thailand time).
> 
> 
> From 1 May 2022, travelers entering Thailand by air will be subject to new entry measures, as follows;
> 
> 
> 1. Fully Vaccinated Persons must :
> - Register on Thailand Pass
> - Attach required documents including passport, certificate of vaccination
> ...

----------


## harrybarracuda

But if you have been struggling to find a late drink, this little snippet may bring you cheer; only in *cough* "Restaurants" *cough* mind you.

 :Smile: 




> Restaurants will be able to serve alcohol until midnight, instead of 11pm, from May 1, the Centre for Covid-19 Situation Administration announced on Friday, as part of the relaxing of Covid-19 controls nationwide.


Longer drinking hours at eateries as Covid controls ease

----------


## Bonecollector

^^ BAMF'ERS finally, my 'bitches' get to pick me up from the airport again!

----------


## misskit

*Thailand prepares for further easing of COVID restrictions on arrivals on May 1


*Transport Minister Saksayam Chidchob will visit Bangkok’s Suvarnabhumi international airport this Friday to check the preparedness to cope with the easing of restrictions on overseas arrivals from May 1st, as mandated by the Centre for COVID-19 Situation Administration (CCSA) last Friday.


The minister said yesterday that new measures have been put in place for overseas arrivals and airlines. They are:


• Fully vaccinated passengers can enter Thailand without any COVID-19 testing upon arrival. Passengers are, however, advised to take rapid antigen tests if they develop any symptoms.
• Any passenger who is not vaccinated or partially vaccinated can take an RT-PCR test within 72 hours of departure and can enter Thailand without testing upon arrival. If the passenger does not have the negative pre-departure test result upon arrival, they will be subject to quarantine of 5 days and will undergo an RT-PCR test on the 4th or 5th day during the quarantine.
• Every visitor must have COVID-19 insurance coverage of no less than US$10,000 valid throughout their stay in Thailand.
• Passengers must apply for a “Thailand Pass”, in which they are asked to provide proof of vaccination and insurance before their travel to Thailand and must have received their QR Code, to be shown to their airlines, without which the airlines can prevent them from boarding the plane. If any passengers are found to be without a QR Code upon arrival in Thailand, the airlines will be held responsible for flying the passengers back to their point of departure.
• All airports and relevant agencies must strictly comply with the requirements and other safety measures, such as the wearing of face masks and temperature screening at all entry and exit points.


Saksayam also said that, on May 1st, a virtual meeting of senior officials of Suvarnabhumi and five other airports will be held, during which a briefing on Thailand’s preparedness for the reopening of the country will be given.


The number of international arrivals is rising steadily following a gradual easing of COVID-19 restrictions. Over 336,000 arrivals were recorded during April 1st – 25th, compared to approximately 273,000 travelers recorded in March.


Thailand prepares for further easing of COVID restrictions on arrivals on May 1 | Thai PBS World : The latest Thai news in English, News Headlines, World News and News Broadcasts in both Thai and English. We bring Thailand to the world

----------


## Shutree

Malaysia is ahead again. Starting May 1st, no insurance and no test requirements for vaccinated travellers.

----------


## JoeF

Flying from Bangkok to Germany, do I need a PCR test?

----------


## harrybarracuda

> Flying from Bangkok to Germany, do I need a PCR test?


The Googles says




> "From 3 March 2022, every person over the age of 12 is obliged to carry proof of their COVID‑19 status when entering Germany. Persons over the age of 12 must therefore have a negative test result _or_ proof of recovery or vaccination when entering Germany."

----------


## harrybarracuda

They do love their QR codes....




> The Department of Disease Control (DDC) has introduced strict rules for screening visitors travelling from countries where monkeypox has been found.
> Travellers will have to fill in health declaration cards to be presented on arrival. The cards will also have a QR code that needs to be scanned so that incoming tourists can be provided information about symptoms and report them after arriving. They can then be advised on where to get medical help.
> The DDC had set up an emergency operations centre (EOC) to monitor the spread of the virus and demanded immigration officials watch out for visitors from Central and West Africa, the United Kingdom, Spain and Portugal, where the virus has been detected.
> 
> DDC ramps up anti-monkeypox measures


Oh, and you're fucked if you've got acne:




> Any visitors who appear to have potential symptoms will be hospitalised for tests.

----------


## harrybarracuda

From fuck knows where via Facetubegram:


THAILAND PASS IS NOW SCREENING FOR MONKEY POX 

Thailand has begun screening incoming travelers from abroad for monkeypox, using the Thailand Pass system. The international disease control and quarantine office at Suvarnabhumi airport is being set up to handle an outbreak of the virus in the capital’s main international airport.

Travelers might not have any signs of the illness before they leave, but they might start to feel sick once they get to Thailand. Symptoms include a sore throat, headache, muscle pain, back pain, rash, blisters, and scabs.

Passengers who have recently been to or lived in countries where monkeypox has been seen will be given more attention.

When people arrive at Suvarnabhumi Airport, they must scan a QR code to get a “health beware card.” People who get monkey pox are put on a watch list and told to see a doctor at the nearest hospital as soon as possible.

The government of Thailand has not said that monkeypox is contagious, and no cases have been found there.

Chakkarat Pittayawong-anont, the head of epidemiology at DDC, said that foreign tourists had already been checked since Tuesday. Now, more than 10,000 people visit every day, and no infectious diseases have been found.

IMPORTANT

you are only supposed to submit the Thailand Pass Health Report form (see images) it if you have symptoms, or have been exposed to Monkey pox.

Signs and Symptoms

In humans, the symptoms of monkeypox are similar to but milder than the symptoms of smallpox. Monkeypox begins with fever, headache, muscle aches, and exhaustion. The main difference between symptoms of smallpox and monkeypox is that monkeypox causes lymph nodes to swell (lymphadenopathy) while smallpox does not. The incubation period (time from infection to symptoms) for monkeypox is usually 7−14 days but can range from 5−21 days.

The illness begins with:

Fever
Headache
Muscle aches
Backache
Swollen lymph nodes
Chills
Exhaustion

Within 1 to 3 days (sometimes longer) after the appearance of fever, the patient develops a rash, often beginning on the face then spreading to other parts of the body.

Lesions progress through the following stages before falling off:

Macules
Papules
Vesicles
Pustules
Scabs

The illness typically lasts for 2−4 weeks. In Africa, monkeypox has been shown to cause death in as many as 1 in 10 persons who contract the disease.

Can I still travel to Thailand?

Yes you can still travel to Thailand, as long as you obtain your Thailand Covid Insurance, and your Thailand Pass.

If you experience any symptoms you can report them through the Thailand Pass system to reduce the possible risk of contracting, and spreading monkeypox.

If you require assistance with a Thailand Pass application or just looking for clarification regarding Thailand Pass, please do not hesitate to contact us.

----------


## harrybarracuda

I suppose that means the fuckers will be keeping Thailand Pass longer than a month then.

 :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## Seekingasylum

Fucking idiocy, as ever.

----------


## harrybarracuda

> Fucking idiocy, as ever.



Not really. Many of these punters are buying their mandatory insurance from Thai companies, and it rarely covers them.

Saves the government having to bail the fuckers out.

In this case there may be method in their madness.

----------


## Norton

If someone enters Thailand at BKK must they obtain an extension to stay at Chaengwattana or can it be done at any office in country?

----------


## pickel

> If someone enters Thailand at BKK must they obtain an extension to stay at Chaengwattana or can it be done at any office in country?


I've gotten them elsewhere. Some years ago though, but doubt it's been changed.

----------


## harrybarracuda

> If someone enters Thailand at BKK must they obtain an extension to stay at Chaengwattana or can it be done at any office in country?


If you're just talking about a visa exemption or TR visa, should be fine anywhere. They expect tourists to travel around.

----------


## Norton

> If you're just talking about a visa exemption or TR visa, should be fine anywhere. They expect tourists to travel around.





> I've gotten them elsewhere. Some years ago though, but doubt it's been changed.


Thought same but will check local immigration to make sure. Never know these days.

----------


## Seekingasylum

Applications are determined by the office which has the jurisdiction for the region were you are resident at the time of intended application.

----------


## Troy

> If someone enters Thailand at BKK must they obtain an extension to stay at Chaengwattana or can it be done at any office in country?


The extension to three months, based on marriage, can be obtained in the province where you are living. I have got this extension in Sakhon Nakon at Christmas and at the start of Covid back in 2020. I entered on a tourist visa exemption

I asked about the yearly extension of a Type-O for my future retirement and was told:

Yearly extension based on Marriage, they have to send all the paperwork to BKK for processing
Yearly extension based on Retirement, they can process paperwork locally.

----------


## harrybarracuda

> Applications are determined by the office which has the jurisdiction for the region were you are resident at the time of intended application.


That's why I asked if it's a Visa exemption or TR visa - you are not considered resident on those, even if you can get a "certificate of residence" for various purposes.

If you are a resident on a long term visa then yes, I'd expect you to have to stick to your nearest office.

----------


## Norton

It's a question posed to me by my brother who will be coming in on a TR via the Thai Pass site.
He will arrive BKK, and proceed to Roi Et to visit me. He lived in Thailand on retirement visa for many years but visa expired cuz couldn't get back to renew. Plans to apply for retirement visa again in country after extension of TR. His concern is having to return to extend TR and/or apply for O/A in Bangers. He has a strong dislike of visiting the Swampy immigration office so wants to make sure all can be done in Roi Et.

----------


## aging one

Just put your house as address on arrival card. I can pretty well guarantee this as I just got a brand new visa not tied to work. I could not do it at Prathum Thani where I have gone every year for 30 as I live in Bangkok. So had to go to  Changwattana.

----------


## Norton

> Just put your house as address on arrival card.


Important bit. Yes he will put my address on arrival card. Problem we all have is things change daily so never sure wtf is required day to day.

----------


## harrybarracuda

> Important bit. Yes he will put my address on arrival card. Problem we all have is things change daily so never sure wtf is required day to day.


When I arrived at Swampy to finalise my permanent residence, I put the BKK ASQ hotel address on the landing card. Everything else (Visa exempt extension based on my current address, 90-day Non-Imm O and 12 month extension of stay) was all done in Chiang Mai.

----------


## Norton

> When I arrived at Swampy to finalise my permanent residence, I put the BKK ASQ hotel address on the landing card. Everything else (Visa exempt extension based on my current address, 90-day Non-Imm O and 12 month extension of stay) was all done in Chiang Mai.


Thanks bro. That's what I was hoping to hear. From someone who has done it recently.

----------


## harrybarracuda

Tourism operators have reached an agreement with the Tourism Authority of Thailand (TAT) to propose a visa fee exemption for international arrivals and an eligibility extension for visitors from nations not requiring a visa to enter the country from 30 to 45 days during the second half of this year.

A joint meeting between the TAT and more than 100 representatives from 10 tourism associations yesterday ended with five proposals that are expected to be presented to the subcommittee of the Centre for Covid-19 Situation Administration (CCSA) next week.

"All tourists should have been treated on an equal basis. If possible, we should also provide a fee waiver for multiple entry to allow them to visit neighbouring countries during the same trip," said Bhummikitti Ruktaengam, president of the Phuket Tourist Association.

"This could be a good opportunity for us to lead the reopening of CLMV." The CLMV countries are Cambodia, Laos, Myanmar, and Vietnam.
 
At present, Thailand grants a visa exemption to 56 countries whose citizens don't have to apply for a visa or pay the 1,000-baht fee, but the stay is limited to 30 days.

However, most countries, including potential markets such as India, still require visitors to apply for a visa and pay an application fee for a stay of no more than 60 days.

The visa-on-arrival (VOA) option, which is the leading choice among visitors who do not wish to deal with the inconvenience of visiting a Thai consulate, costs 1,500 baht. However, this option only allows a visitor to stay in Thailand for a maximum of 15 days.

The 30-day limit may be insufficient for the current environment as tourists nowadays wish to take longer trips, as seen by the increase in average spending per visitor from 47,000 baht to 77,000 baht, said Yuthasak Supasorn, governor of the TAT.

He said among high-spending tourists the visa fee amount may be insignificant, but if they can save on this cost, it would leave them more money to spend while travelling around the country, which would directly stimulate the local economy.

As the government previously extended the right to remain in the country from 30 to 45 days during the period when quarantine was required, if tourism operators want to seek another extension, it should not be an obstacle, said Mr Yuthasak.

"We totally agree with the proposal to waive the visa fee for those who must apply for a visa, in addition to extending the length of stay for both visa-free countries and the VOA," said Marisa Sukosol Nunbhakdi, president of the Thai Hotels Association.

"The longer they stay, the more they can spend more locally."
In addition to visa issues, the private sector also agreed to ask the CCSA to lift restrictions on night entertainment hours by returning to the same practices adopted by each area before the pandemic.

They also support the idea of promoting Thailand as a mask-free destination by revoking the mask mandate in all areas.

Masks can be suggested for congested spaces or indoors. Private operators, such as hotels or restaurants, can make their own decision on whether to require their staff to wear a mask, according to the meeting.

Most representatives also agreed with the Tourism and Sport Ministry's proposal to cancel the Thailand Pass system, meaning the only requirements for visitors to the country would be vaccine certificates and insurance.

Temperature checks at all locations should be halted as experience has shown this measure cannot practically identify those infected with the virus, said the representatives.

Proposal to ease visa rules put forward

----------


## Norton

> Most representatives also agreed with the Tourism and Sport Ministry's proposal to cancel the Thailand Pass system, meaning the only requirements for visitors to the country would be vaccine certificates and insurance.


All the other stuff is nice but this is by far the most important bit.

----------


## Buckaroo Banzai

> All the other stuff is nice but this is by far the most important bit.


IMO as it stands now the only thing that will change would be the name. You will still need insurance and Vaccination status and a way to show that you have these things , so they will stop calling it Thai Pass, and call it "Papiere, Bitte"  :Smile:

----------


## Norton

> Papiere, Bitte


Not quite precovid but close enough.  :Smile:

----------


## S Landreth

Less than an hour after clicking submit.......

----------


## DrWilly

> "This could be a good opportunity for us to lead the reopening of CLMV." The CLMV countries are Cambodia, Laos, Myanmar, and Vietnam.


So French Indochina plus Mynamar?

----------


## harrybarracuda

> IMO as it stands now the only thing that will change would be the name. You will still need insurance and Vaccination status and a way to show that you have these things , so they will stop calling it Thai Pass, and call it "Papiere, Bitte"


And you base this on what?

----------


## harrybarracuda

> Less than an hour after clicking submit.......


Note that one of the other things changed on June 1st:

Recently, TP was valid even if you arrived +/- 7 days from the stated date.

On June 1st it changed to:




> Applicants can use their approved Thailand Pass QR Code to enter Thailand on different date of arrival if _the new date of arrival is within 72 hours (3 days) after the original date of arrival_ as indicated on the QR Code (no need to re-apply or modify your application).

----------


## HuangLao

> IMO as it stands now the only thing that will change would be the name. You will still need insurance and Vaccination status and a way to show that you have these things , so they will stop calling it Thai Pass, and call it "Papiere, Bitte"


Yeah, essentially the same without the official properties of calling it Thailand Pass. 
Distractions on the masses are easy. :Wink: 

Clever Thai authorities.

----------


## Mendip

^^ When I applied for a Thailand pass back in April I'm sure it was also valid for 3 days after the application date. Things must have changed just for May?

Anyway, I applied for another today and it was issued 1 minute over an hour. Easy.

I was also issued a 'Health Beware Card' about monkeypox.

----------


## harrybarracuda

> ^^ When I applied for a Thailand pass back in April I'm sure it was also valid for 3 days after the application date. Things must have changed just for May

----------


## misskit

Thailand to temporarily exempt immigration forms for international passengers traveling by air to reduce congestion


The Thai Cabinet has agreed to temporarily exempt the use of immigration forms “Tor Mor 6” for foreigners entering and departing from Thailand at all international airports to reduce congestion at Immigration checkpoints.


Government spokesperson Traisulee Traisornkul said on Tuesday, June 14th, that the exemption aimed to facilitate foreign travelers and reduce the congestion at the airports as the number of incoming tourists has increased significantly after the country reopening.


Foreigners traveling by land and sea are still required to fill out the forms because the arrivals are not significantly increasing as by air. The immigration forms are still practical in terms of crime prevention and tracking. Without the form, the physical information of incoming tourists entering that country will be collected via biometrics and their tourism information/destinations will be collected from the tour operators and airlines.

Despite the temporary exemption, the health screenings according to preventive measures against the spread of Covid-19 Coronavirus still has to be conducted, according to the deputy spokesperson.


As of press time, the unpopular but simplified Thailand Pass program also remains.


Attention Required! | Cloudflare

----------


## harrybarracuda

And I wonder when someone will be whispering to the witless fucker that came up with this idea that it has a knock on effect on TM30's, extensions of stay, 90-day reporting....

----------


## harrybarracuda

Bingo!




> Bangkok, 17 June, 2022 – Thailand’s Centre of COVID-19 Situation Administration (CCSA) today approved the removal of the Thailand Pass registration scheme and an US$10,000 health insurance requirement for foreign visitors, effective 1 July, 2022. Both requirements were initially removed for Thai nationals from 1 June, 2022.
> 
> From 1 July, 2022, foreign nationals are only required to show proof of either a certificate of vaccination or a negative RT-PCR or professional ATK test result within 72 hours of travel. These can be in a print or digital format. Random checks will be made on arrivals at Thailand’s international airports or land border checkpoints (in 22 provinces). Unvaccinated/not fully vaccinated travellers who are random checked and who are unable to show proof of a pre-arrival negative test will be required to undergo a professional ATK test at the point of entry.
> 
> ‘Thailand Pass’ registration scheme to be lifted from 1 July 2022 - TAT Newsroom

----------


## Iceman123

^
Good news, I arrive on July 13 and thankfully don’t have to go through all the nonsense

----------


## misskit

Great news to wake up to. I arrive on July 9.

----------


## dirk diggler

I've been waiting for this for a long time as I finally have a car legal to drive into Malaysia (due to window tints) and was thinking I'd drive my family to Genting Highlands.

So I started thinking about this today after reading this news then suddenly realised that the kids would lose wifi somewhere around Sadao Border, approx 1.5hrs into a 7hr drive.

So yeah, fk that.

----------


## harrybarracuda

> I've been waiting for this for a long time as I finally have a car legal to drive into Malaysia (due to window tints) and was thinking I'd drive my family to Genting Highlands.
> 
> So I started thinking about this today after reading this news then suddenly realised that the kids would lose wifi somewhere around Sadao Border, approx 1.5hrs into a 7hr drive.
> 
> So yeah, fk that.


Is there nowhere around there to drop them off?

----------


## dirk diggler

> Is there nowhere around there to drop them off?


Without the kids I would probably fly.

Then it's just me and the Mrs...

...and a Casino.

Maybe do a recce first with the lads.

----------


## malmomike77

no games / movies or spot how many yellow cars

----------


## dirk diggler

I picked up an Everest the other day so I could sit them all the way at the back out of communication range then the Mrs could sleep in the middle seats and deal with their shit as required.

Either way it's got disaster written all over it.

----------


## DrWilly

> So I started thinking about this today after reading this news then suddenly realised that the kids would lose wifi somewhere around Sadao Border, approx 1.5hrs into a 7hr drive.


Netflix can download a set of movies.

----------


## harrybarracuda

> Netflix can download a set of movies.


And don't forget headphones.

----------


## harrybarracuda

//CLOSED

 :bananaman:

----------

